# Altered Images (fraj reopening)



## fraj (Apr 1, 2007)

- Should have 300+ post count
- Provide stock

If you need anything specific as in size, shape, certain borders or anything else let me know.
For the custom made sigs ill only take maybe one per week as they take time to make, and you would have to specify the following
- Colours and concept
- Direction of flow maybe ? (i dunno)

I would do certain altering of images, photo manips, transparencies but there are plenty of shops around for those stuff unless you need it urgently or another shop refused your request

So thats it I guess, request away

Just a small credit line to the shop that did my shop logo
*Synnful palace of delights* 
Thanks for the great job


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2007)

Sidekick may i help my recent one is in my photobucket thing but forgot password so kept tryin and i finally got but said try later cause to many failed logins.  WIll edit


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

Turn off your signature.

You may help around here, just do the requests from the pervious thread, that will keep you busy..
The ones you cant do, or whichever you dont like; PM me


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 1, 2007)

I dont know what the ones that are done or not are


----------



## Azurite (Apr 1, 2007)

They are the ones on the last 2 pages..
If i havent responded to them, that means I havent started >.>


----------



## zacRoach (Apr 2, 2007)

figure your having hard time remebering all the ones you did so gonna repost mine here  

image:



size: default
color: red and black
text: zacRoach


----------



## Azurite (Apr 4, 2007)

Youre image is abit.. Pixelish, you can see them very clear..
If its okay, can you change the stock?


----------



## zacRoach (Apr 4, 2007)

sure 
just got to wait till i get off work


----------



## Yosha (Apr 4, 2007)

I would like my signature transparent.

*Signature*​
*Stock:* Here
*Size:* Any size.
*Text:* Yondaime the greatest

Please & Thank You.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 4, 2007)

^ thats the hardest thing i could render 
Sorry, the lines were faded..


----------



## Yosha (Apr 4, 2007)

Could you just make me an avvy then? It does not have to be transparent.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 4, 2007)

Hope you like gold?



Regular Filler Up:


Credit and rep.


----------



## Yosha (Apr 5, 2007)

Thanx a bunch sidekick.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 5, 2007)

lol lol lol 

*Delete that post.*


----------



## Einstein (Apr 5, 2007)

OOH OOH, I GOTTA REQUEST. AN AVI AND SIG REQUEST.

SIG
Stock:
Size: 320x200
Text: ZOMG I SHOOT YOOH.

AVI:
Stock: same
Size: whatever the size is supposed to be for avis that aren't for senior members
Text: JM


----------



## Azurite (Apr 6, 2007)

Turn off your signature please 





Credit and Rep.


4/6/07 New rule has been added.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 6, 2007)

the sidekick complex said:


> Turn off your signature please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, sidekick.


----------



## milkshakes (Apr 6, 2007)

Sry sidekick i havent been on for a wehile got banned cause of signature Im back now so im ready for requests


----------



## Azurite (Apr 6, 2007)

Just finish up the requests in the previous thread.
People with 100+ posts referrablly.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Apr 6, 2007)

Could I have this picture resized?


New Size: 75X75
Text: Inner-Kyuubi


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 6, 2007)

Image: The Second one in my sig
Text: One Unaligned Sannin
Colours: Black, White, & Red
Other: Only include Jiraiya

Please & Arigato! :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Apr 6, 2007)

OMG! Inner-Kyuubi, I did that quiz and put it om my myspace! We got the same result! xD


----------



## Hinata the princess (Apr 6, 2007)

ummmm.........hi...i have a sig request please

..colors....which ever you like..erm.....text, Hinata the princess

......thank you


----------



## Azurite (Apr 7, 2007)

TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURES.
Holy Crap, you people dont read the rules.
*100+* posts.
Delete your flipping posts (except IK)

ALWAYS READ THE FUCKING FIRST POSTS YOU DAMN SHITS


Rep is only needed, since i didnt make it.


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2007)

C'mon guys... could you please...

*NOT POST YOUR SIGNATURE ?*

Editing all your messages is not hard but quite long. And Sidekick gets mad


----------



## Azurite (Apr 7, 2007)

Thanks vervex.


----------



## vervex (Apr 7, 2007)

You're welcome buddy 
Now let's just hope our friends will learn how to read ^^


----------



## Tousen (Apr 9, 2007)

sig request



size: w.e you prefer
color: w.e you think goes with it
name: Sabaku.No.Gaara...maybe have it going down the side but if that doesnt work you can just put it somewhere



thanks


----------



## Azurite (Apr 9, 2007)

Here ya go ~

Version 1: 

Version 2: 

*Do not steal bandwidth*

Credit and Rep.


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 9, 2007)

Sig for pek

Stock: Good PhotoShop Brushes
Text: Suigetsu
color: Whatever
Size: Whatever, but dull blues would be nice


----------



## Azurite (Apr 9, 2007)

*Spoiler*: _Version 1 &2_ 










*Spoiler*: _Version 3 & 4_ 









Credit and rep.

It was like really quick  

Off to bed now


----------



## Shirou-chan (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks so much!


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 9, 2007)

Stock :  

Color : black and white

Size : same, make the outline just like avy please.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 9, 2007)

MagnaVox said:


> Stock :
> 
> Color : black and white
> 
> Size : same, make the outline just like avy please.



What size?

150x150?

or non senior 125X125?


----------



## Junas (Apr 9, 2007)

Here's my request...

Avy: Size:125x125  Borders: your choice Colors: Any dark color


Sig: Any size Borders: Same as above Colors: same as above Text: Beware of Old Panda


Thanks in advance! Will rep...


----------



## Azurite (Apr 9, 2007)

^ Do you just want a border, and added color?

do you want background, etc.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 9, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> What size?
> 
> 150x150?
> 
> or non senior 125X125?



Which do you think is better?


----------



## Azurite (Apr 9, 2007)

@ MagnaVox

I'll just do both 150, and 125


----------



## Junas (Apr 9, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> ^ Do you just want a border, and added color?
> 
> do you want background, etc.



I want background and added colors, So I let you have your choice to mess around with the background as you see fit. I look forward to it! 

Edit: Borders should be rendered just like the other requests you've done. I don't want it be blocky...


----------



## Azurite (Apr 10, 2007)

Sorry, i wasnt in the mood of graphic making...

Didnt understand your request Bookman, did what i understood.....









Credit if use
Rep is appr.


----------



## Marguerite Perrin (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you peK


----------



## Junas (Apr 10, 2007)

Looks awesome... Sorry if I wasn't clear enough. I will be sure to come back to you when I have another request in the future. Thanks and +rep to you!


----------



## Azurite (Apr 10, 2007)

Thank you thank you, glad joo liek it


----------



## Azurite (Apr 14, 2007)

Sorry, I dont do gifs. Delete post plz


----------



## Bleach (Apr 14, 2007)

Hi  Here is my sig request:

Images: 
Size: Default
Text:Wd0
SubtexT: "I Miss Inuyasha..."
Other: Umm, can you not do a rounded border like you have with the other sigs? Its ok if u do but i would prefer if you didnt on mine.

Thanks  ill be sure to cred + rep.


----------



## chubby (Apr 15, 2007)

I have an evy request (as random as it may seem).

stock: 
size: 120x120

If you could fit the text "CaptainKicks" on there that would be great. So basically I just want some nice matching background colors thrown in there and stuff. Do whatever you think would look best.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 16, 2007)

@Wd0:



@Emocandy


*Spoiler*: _lollypop lollypop oh lolly lollypop_ 








@chubby



Enjoy, be sure to credit and rep.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 16, 2007)

/walks in

do you use PS now, OWW?


----------



## |eMoCandY| (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks Pek the sidekick!!! I Like It... ^_^ ThankZzZzZzZzZzzZZz...


----------



## Azurite (Apr 17, 2007)

@Ciao

No i dont :sweat

It's still GIMP


----------



## Bleach (Apr 17, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> @Wd0:
> 
> 
> 
> Enjoy, be sure to credit and rep.



Heeelllllll yes i miss inuyasha . Ty i cred + rep u nao


----------



## Azurite (Apr 17, 2007)

DX<

TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE


----------



## Ebron T (Apr 18, 2007)

I have a signature request.

Could you make me a Itachi Uchiha sig?

and could you put either Eb T or Ebron T in the corner but in smaller letters than ITachi's name. Itachi Uchiha could be black or white. I would like the blackground to be like a foggy red and black thing.

Thanks!


----------



## Azurite (Apr 18, 2007)

read the rules please .


----------



## Ebron T (Apr 18, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> read the rules please .





Oops sorry. I'll request when I reach the mark set.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 18, 2007)

The other rule was to turn off your signature.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 19, 2007)

I believe avy size is 150X150, do you have a size in mind for the signature?


----------



## Arashi Kazama (Apr 21, 2007)

*Avatar:*

*Images:* *this*
*Size:* 125x125
*Text:* HT

*Signature:*

*Images:* *this*
*Size:* 400x200
*Text:* None.

Thank you.


----------



## Einstein (Apr 21, 2007)

I'm requesting a sig and avi.

Avi:

*Size:* 125x125
Text: JM
Other: None

Sig:


Is there some way you could put the second stock behing the first or something? If not, don't worry about it.
Text: TRA LA LA LA LA
Other: None


----------



## Azurite (Apr 21, 2007)

Credit and rep


JM is next.


----------



## Spike (Apr 22, 2007)

I would like to have this image rendered and re-sized.

Image: 

Size: Height = 350

Thank you!


----------



## Homura (Apr 22, 2007)

Avatar
Stock: 
Size: 125 x 125
Text: K. Rukia
Other: I'm no good in explaining what I want in terms of colors and such so I'll leave it to you to decide how to make it look Great

Signature
Stock: Same as Ava
Size: 400 x 200
Text: Kuchiki Rukia
Other: Same as Ava


----------



## Azurite (Apr 22, 2007)

Turn off your signatures ! 

@JM: i cant work with your stock, a bit blurry :sweat

So, ill start with the render request (Spike)


----------



## Einstein (Apr 22, 2007)

No problem. I'll just make another request. You can do Spike's and Kuchiki Rukia's before mine, I'm in no rush.

But first- Can you work with this?


----------



## Azurite (Apr 22, 2007)

Yes, tht is a good stock..
i could work with


----------



## Einstein (Apr 22, 2007)

Okey-dokey. I'm requesting a sig and an avi.

Sig:

Size: 400x200
Text: Don't Peek
Other: None.

Avi:

Stock: Same
Size: 150x150... yes, I know what I'm doing.
Text: AX
Other: could you put some kind of border around it? It doesn't matter what kind, just put whatever you think fits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Azurite (Apr 22, 2007)

@ Spike:



I never said i was good at rendering.

@ Kuchiki Rukia: 





Credit and rep.

Sunday night = not in the mood for making stuff..


*Judge Monday* is next.


----------



## Spike (Apr 23, 2007)

Thank you very much. I really appreciate it.


----------



## Shinji (Apr 23, 2007)

I wanted to know if you could clip this image, and drop the background. I just want to have the image of Shinji, with no background and the same size. Basically just render the image lol


----------



## Azurite (Apr 23, 2007)

@Judge Monday


----------



## Einstein (Apr 24, 2007)

Thank you, sidekick.


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Apr 27, 2007)

peK the sidekick said:


> I believe avy size is 150X150, do you have a size in mind for the signature?



150X150 will be good for the avy.. For the Signature...Ill let you use your creativity for the size

Edit: What you did for spike will be good


----------



## Azurite (Apr 28, 2007)

since you already repped, credit.


----------



## ichigo kurosaki (Apr 28, 2007)

can i help w/ the requests???


----------



## Azurite (Apr 29, 2007)

PM me, let's see some of your work.


----------



## Seany (Apr 29, 2007)

Hey there =)
Just a simple avy please! no added colour or anything, i would just like it sized up if that's not too much trouble =p.

Stock: 

Size: 150 x 150

thanks!


----------



## Bleach (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avatar ^_^

*Stock:*  <-- If you cant use it then I would change it =]
*Size:* Default O_o
*Text:* Wd0
*Subtext:* ZOMG DEEEMUN!!
*Other:* There doesnt have to be text on the avatar if you dont want to do it but it would be nice =]


----------



## Cair (Apr 30, 2007)

May I get a siggy please? You don't have to make an avvy for this one. 

Stock: [ x ]
Size: Default 
Text: This boy blossomed, eventually blooming into a Lotus.
Other: Whatever you wish. ;D


----------



## HK-47 (May 5, 2007)

I would like a gif of the Tsukuyomi piece of The attached video for my sig.

Link:

A Friends Farewell Preview

Size:250x250

No special effects or text,just the video piece for the sig.Any border..

Thank You...


----------



## Azurite (May 6, 2007)

Im sorry for the delay of requests, i am unable to complete requests anymore, Ive been falling behind in school because of this.


----------



## Crayons (May 17, 2007)

Oops.. I was just about to request something


----------



## balmung29 (Jun 4, 2007)

Edit: Sorry just read your post


----------



## Hiruko (Jun 5, 2007)

Images: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: Default (390X100) (if that is signature size. If there is a better size for a signature, use that.)
Text: Bearman
Other: Brown colours

thanks in advance


----------



## Yama65 (Jun 24, 2007)

i need a sign and avatar of yamato

Avatar:100x 150

sign:397 x 97

thx for help


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 24, 2007)

He said hje wont take requests anymore.....


----------



## 8 GATES (Jun 24, 2007)

CAN YOU MAKE ME AN AVATER PLEASE


----------



## Crayons (Jun 25, 2007)

Read before posting  




azurite said:


> Im sorry for the delay of requests, i am unable to complete requests anymore, Ive been falling behind in school because of this.



That's what the request shop owner said. Let's just wait for azurite to return.


----------



## Raizen (Jul 1, 2007)

balmung29 said:


> Edit: Sorry just read your post



Turn your sig off...........


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jul 2, 2007)

SIG AND AVA REQUEST!!

*SIG*

Stock: 
Size: Whatever you want!!
Text: Live and let live...
Style: SURPRISE ME!

*AVA*

Stock:
Size: 150 x 150
Text:Live and let live...
Style: Compliments the sig!


----------



## Azurite (Jul 2, 2007)

Heh, summer is here; ill do requests now. 

ill start with toothpick, tomorrow morning 

EDIT:

@toothpick:

Credit and Rep.

@H_N_R:

with that quailty stock for an avatar, i couldnt do anything  sorry
..Credit and Rep.


----------



## Shinji (Jul 3, 2007)

can you just render this image


----------



## Azurite (Jul 3, 2007)

...is that good enough?
Credit and Rep .


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

Banner request for both pics plz..

the second one is for my fc

text for second one being:

~Two souls~..:The KabuMaru Fc..:


----------



## Azurite (Jul 3, 2007)

^ holy shit, read first post .


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

what?.... did i do wrong??


----------



## Azurite (Jul 3, 2007)

^ don`t act dumb .
First of all, you JUST edited your signature, and you need to edit the format of your request . Geez..


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

fine i'll ask someone else....i dont understand why you cant be nice to people.

and i edited my sig after 5 min of trying to figure out why you were so mad.


----------



## Azurite (Jul 3, 2007)

^ What you did wrong, was you didnt even specify your request 
Colors,Size,Style,etc. From the information you gave me, i had no idea what you wanted .


----------



## milkshakes (Jul 3, 2007)

I no what the banner requerst is i can speciafy for him but the sig request i cant.  Well the banner request is he  wants a banner made from the pic with the text he provided.  As the size id say hmm 200 by 75 pixles.  The colors just put some little backround to it when oro and kabuto fuses


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 3, 2007)

thank you^^


----------



## Azurite (Jul 3, 2007)

Here you go. 
Credit and Rep.


----------



## Snake Sasuke (Jul 4, 2007)

please Iwant Sig and Ava

400 X 150

Write : Snake Sasuke

And : Love



Or

This


Please Iam Wait


----------



## Azurite (Jul 4, 2007)

^ Turn off your signature, and ill do it when i get home .


----------



## Roy Mustang (Jul 4, 2007)

size:400x300
stock:chatterbox
backround:Valencia
text:Yellow flash of kanoha, and my name. Choose the best text style suitable
Otheran you remove the text on the top right corner of the pic


----------



## Shiranui (Jul 4, 2007)

Turn off signature^^^^

thank you for the banner (have to wait before i can give out some rep)

but i would also like a avatar made from this pic:


i would like a border around it and for it to be the biggest possible size for not being a senior member. and also another one that is 150x150

backround like this one plz if possible:


and writing that says Byakuya Kuchiki

thank you


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jul 4, 2007)

Hello!!

My 2nd  ever request! can someone make me a sig and a avatar of this image with the sharingan in the eye pleeeeeease


----------



## Azurite (Jul 4, 2007)

> size:400x300stock:Elemental Souls:. What Lurks Beyond..
> backround:LINK
> text:Yellow flash of kanoha, and my name. Choose the best text style suitable
> Otheran you remove the text on the top right corner of the pic


You have 3 posts, you cant request here .



> Turn off signature^^^^
> 
> thank you for the banner (have to wait before i can give out some rep)
> 
> ...


Read request come back on first page.


----------



## Taizi124 (Jul 6, 2007)

Sig Request
Size: 200x100 or 400x200 (whichever you think would work better)
Stock: , 2
Text: To See Heaven, You Must First Experience Hell
Other: I would like the 2nd Faded in the backround and the 1st in the front. Any color schemes you think would go well with it are fine with me. I will trust your judgement.


----------



## Azurite (Jul 6, 2007)

@Snake:
Lack of information; read first post.



Sasuke_Bateman said:


> Hello!!
> 
> My 2nd  ever request! can someone make me a sig and a avatar of this image with the sharingan in the eye pleeeeeease



ill only make a avatar, since the image is too small for a signature.

EDIT: 


Credit and Rep.


Blehh, two pics and long text doenst work for me.
Credit and rep.


----------



## Taizi124 (Jul 7, 2007)

azurite said:


> Blehh, two pics and long text doenst work for me.
> Credit and rep.



Thanks, I credited, but for some reason it won't let me rep you. It says I have to spread around the Rep before I can Rep you again,


----------



## Hio (Jul 7, 2007)

Can someone pimp my avy and sigs, with my name and some light effects


----------



## Nero (Jul 8, 2007)

*Sig **Request*
*Size: *400 x 120
*Stock: * and 
*Colors:* Black and Red
*Text:* *Mikami Teru* with under it  *The Real Kira....X-Kira*
*Other:*  Black Square Border


----------



## Azurite (Jul 8, 2007)

Please read the first post, and turn off your signature .


----------



## Nero (Jul 8, 2007)

yeah i know sorry my internet is so fucked up lately


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 11, 2007)

I have a question.

Do you make userbars? I know the first post says signature and avatars but it can't hurt to ask. Can it?


----------



## Nero (Jul 11, 2007)

what is it with you? there is snowy's userbar shop


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jul 11, 2007)

yeah I went there but its like it dead or sumthin. but w/e I'll come back when I need a sig so laterz


----------



## Bleach (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi ^_^ Sig request for any1 thats available and reads this post 

*Type:* Signature =]
*Stock:* 
*Size:* Regular =[
*Text: *Bleach
*Other: * Nope 

Ill be sure 2 cred . I cant rep tho im repped banned D


----------



## jaredknight (Jul 21, 2007)

sorry for deleting my last one i left my sig up 
i have two requests both for a sig

here's the first

*Spoiler*: __ 





text:if you could put jaredknight in a corner or something that'd be awesome
size:i don't really care very much just make sure the picture doesn't look stretched
colors:make it colorful plz




and if you could do a rock lee one using this picture


*Spoiler*: __ 




text:jaredknight
size:i don't care as long as it fit's good
colors:don't care just make it look cool plz


----------



## Shmee (Jul 30, 2007)

sig request-bob marley

size-default,

main colors, red yellow green and black



TEXT-the legend


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 30, 2007)

Meh since im bored, i'll do Blade first. jaredknight if you still need your request done just post here so i kno im not wasting my time. From here on i'll try to do as many of the requests as i can. Just don't rush me 


Blade:

*Spoiler*: __ 




​



It was a quicky...Cred and Rep if Using


----------



## Shmee (Jul 31, 2007)

OMG thats fuckin tight. thanks so much man,

+reps


----------



## Legendarywun (Jul 31, 2007)

jaredknight:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Credit and Rep


----------



## Drama (Aug 1, 2007)

Avatar:
Pic: 

size 150x150
with borders
round corners

Style: what ever is good.
no text


Signiture:
Pic:


size not to big
with borders
round corners

Style: what ever is good but has to match Avatar
text: "Soon I will be Hokage" i want it so that it seems like Naruto is saying it.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 2, 2007)

iced-out-snowman:


*Spoiler*: __ 









Cred and Rep..


----------



## Audible Phonetics (Aug 2, 2007)

*Stock:* 

*Style*: Please leave the stock as is.  I already like its style just please re-size it to fit nicely in a signature box. I want it to be pretty decent size though, than generic sigs, so the majority of sasukes body can be seen.  The part that says Uchiha Sasuke, if you could cut that out, and put it as like a title at the bottom center of the sig that'd be awesome.

AVY: Please make it be senior member size (I forget which dimensions that is XD)

You can design it how ever you like as long as it has Sasukes face in it and matches the signature..

Thanks alot and reps and credit on the way.


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

Avy + sig request 

avy 150x150

just make good edges.. 



Sig 



Remove the background and make it in a 300x200 size


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 2, 2007)

Sig
size:400x150

text in silver color: 
the legacy lives on,
white fang's son, Hatake Kakashi
(best text style suitable)
(put them where they'll look best)
thnx in advance
other: try to get the upper part in, above the name


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 2, 2007)

Unrequited Silence:

*Spoiler*: __ 







I did not remove the Sasuke title, because then your source and its artwork would be ruined. So i left it there..although i think it looks better that way. 







Loki:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Loki, i didn't know exactly what you wanted so i made a couple of options. Also if you want me to remake your avy with color, i will surely do that. 











Cred and Rep appreciated


----------



## Totitos (Aug 2, 2007)

Type:Avy
Link:
Sizen senior
with round corners
Textne

Type sig
Link:Link removed
Transparency 
Text: Show me your moves with flaming red  colors at the bottom

of course creds and rep


----------



## jaredknight (Aug 2, 2007)

o thanks a lot legendarywun you are my hero


----------



## Loki (Aug 2, 2007)

I send you a PM Legendarywun


----------



## Cecil (Aug 2, 2007)

*Type:* sig
*Stock:*



*Size:* Whatever size you think is best
*Text:* A New Team, The Neo-Team 7 FC

Thanks in advance, I will give cred + rep!


----------



## C?k (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey, I would like an Avatar of this:



I wanna keep it the same colours, just add a border. Nothing fancy.

Preferabley I wanna keep the whole image for the Av but if you can think of a funky design or have any cool idea then go for it. =]

Thanks, will rep when done.


----------



## Renari (Aug 4, 2007)

Avatar:
Pic: 

size 150x150
with borders
round corners

Style: pink color.
Text:"Renari"

Signature:
Pic: Pic

size 400×100
with borders
round corners

Style: pink
text: "Renari"

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 5, 2007)

hey!
can u plz make a sig of the following
type:sig
Txt:Akatsuki_leader24(red letters, try to make them look eerie or creepy, but if u cant then its ok)
Pic: can it be a black background, with a pic of Pein on the left and a pic of Tobi on the right
size:doesnt really matter to me
 plz and thank you ^_^

and one more request
typetar
txtsmall but readable, on the bottom, and whatever color fits best with the pic)"the real deal"
pic: a cool one of tobi
size: standard avi size, dont really matter


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

Wow, umm im having some serious pc problems. NF is totally frozen off to me...so plz all of you that are waiting for a request be patient while i get his fixed. thank you.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

yondaime_sharingan:


*Spoiler*: __ 











Next: Totitos..Purplefox..Divine Intervention


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 6, 2007)

Hullo wonderful sig/avy makers. I gots a request. A signature and an avatar. :3 

Images: Avy Img: 
Sig Img: 

Size: 150x150 for the avatar please. The sig size is fine as it is.

Text: In the bottom right corner of the sig I would like : "Bang..." Preferably in the same font as the L in the avy.
Other: Basically for the Signature all I want is for it to be transparent. 

Please and thanks. Rep and Cred will be given. :3


----------



## Seany (Aug 6, 2007)

2 Avys pretty please 
No effects added to these. Just size em up.

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Sizes: Both 150 x 150


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

Tititos:


*Spoiler*: __ 










This was done pretty quick. If your not satisfied just pm me


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

Purplefox:



Divine Intervention:



Renari: Im sorry but you have to have at least a 100 posts to request.

Akatsuki_leader24: I honestly don't have time to look for a source, please do me a favor and find it on your own. 

Next: Axel_Sama, Lone


----------



## Cecil (Aug 6, 2007)

AWESOME!!! You shall be reped!

Edit: Sorry, forgot to turn off my sig.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 6, 2007)

Axel_Sama:

*Spoiler*: __ 









I apologize, but i can not seem to find that text anywhere. However i think this looks kinda nice. If you do want me to do it again, pm me 




Lone:

*Spoiler*: __ 









No need to cred for resizing and stuff, but rep is appreciated. 

Purplefox: Please turn off your sig


----------



## ~M~ (Aug 7, 2007)

Amazing.  


And fast too.


----------



## Seany (Aug 7, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Luigi (Aug 7, 2007)

I have a request.

*Type:* sig

*Stock:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Text:* The Ultimate Power, The Curse Seal of Heaven FC

*Size:* You can choose

Thanks in advance, I'll cred + rep.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 7, 2007)

um ok, same stuff as last time, but i'll give the source pics

type:sig
Txt:Akatsuki_leader24(red letters, try to make them look eerie or creepy, but if u cant then its ok)
Pic: can it be a black background, with a pic of Pein on the left and a pic of Tobi on the right
size:doesnt really matter to me
plz and thank you ^_^


*Spoiler*: __ 









and make sure the sig is more wider than it is taller..
plz and thnxxx


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 7, 2007)

HollowDemon:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Akatsuki_leader24:


Cred and Rep


----------



## Luigi (Aug 7, 2007)

AWESOME!!! I will cred + rep you.


----------



## C?k (Aug 8, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Divine Intervention:


 
Thanks. Nice job, rep.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 8, 2007)

YESSS! thnx a bunch!
=D reps for u


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 9, 2007)

I have a sig/avatar request.


Image:

Size: Sig-430x150  Avatar-125x125

Text- The Ultimate Detective. Only on sig.

Other: I don't have a preference on colors and such, just try to make it look cool.

Thanks again for your time.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 9, 2007)

Moved to crayons-Signature/Avatar Request Shop...


----------



## Senzur (Aug 9, 2007)

Link:
Size: 125 X 125
Border: square
Text: None

Also if you can just make it goku and none of the background! Thanks rep will be given!


----------



## Crayons (Aug 9, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Moved to crayons-Signature/Avatar Request Shop...



Hey legendarywun can you try working here first? I'd like to work on my own for sometime


----------



## Senzur (Aug 10, 2007)

could someone do mine?????????


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 10, 2007)

hey can u plzzz make a sig about the same size as this original picture
and add the words "latitude 34" on it
with some cool looking font, if u do, i'll rep and stuff plzzz and thnx! =D


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 10, 2007)

sig:

size:400x200
text:dante or nero, put dante under the left guy and nero underright guy then put the "or" in middle, try makin text in cursive
backround: some sort of fog or smoke
other:make the borders round


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 10, 2007)

man, i thought i could take a break but hey...

Next: Zakuru and Light Yagami


and guys plz turn off your sigs. thanks.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 10, 2007)

Zakuru: 

*Spoiler*: __ 









Ligth Yagami, honestly i don't know what you want..Do you want me to transparent that or make you an avatar with a certain background?

Next: Akatsuki_leader24, yondaime_sharingan


----------



## Shiranui (Aug 11, 2007)

I would like to cancel my other request in place of this.

Type:Banner
Size: Regular ( Sorry i dont know sizes of banners)
Pic:

The banner dosent have to be a perfect rectangle because i would like red paint splatters along the edges. So like the pic is on top of paint splatters.

Text: The Uchiha Madara Fc.
 And sort of faded in the backround the words: A True leader


----------



## Kurokami Medaka (Aug 11, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Zakuru:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



OMG, thank you so much, I love it. 

oh yeah, sorry I ended your break.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 12, 2007)

uhhh, when do u think the sig will be ready? i already repped u, sorry if im impatient, lol


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 12, 2007)

oh and sorry for showin sig, dammit, my bad


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 12, 2007)

Akatsuki_leader24:

*Spoiler*: __ 









IceShinobi:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Cred and rep.. and yeah Akatsuki_leader24...you can just simply edit your post and remove the sig, you don't have to post again.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (Aug 12, 2007)

thnx alot ^_^
and i repped,its all good
i'll be sure to contact u if i need anything else, thnx


----------



## Roy Mustang (Aug 12, 2007)

thanx alot *reps*


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 13, 2007)

Avatar request for Legendarywun:

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Other: Bordered

Thanks.


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 14, 2007)

Vyse:

*Spoiler*: __ 









Tell me which one you will use so i can delete the others...Cred and Rep if using 


Next: Lazlow


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 14, 2007)

Avy + Sig request for legendarywun:

*Avy**


Spoiler:  



Stock: (make avy neckline and up if possible)




Size: Default avy size

Text: Similar to the text in the wallpaper.... Put the words "Rock-Lee" on the bottom right corner...

Other: Border color white*


*Sig**

Stock: Same picture as avatar

Size: default sig size

Text: Same possible text in wallpaper or whatever looks good to you... place The words "Rock-Lee" on top left hand corner and "The Proud Green Beast" on the bottom right hand corner 

Other: Could your make the border shape rounded edges like Hallow Deaths sig...*

Thanks.
R-L


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 14, 2007)

Lazlow:

*Spoiler*: __ 









It was a pleasure working with such a bad ass pic, i just wish it was colored .

Next: Rock-Lee


----------



## Pringer Lagann (Aug 15, 2007)

Sig request for anyone who is available

Stock: 

Size: 400x150
Text: Sweet Attraction (text color: White)
Color: Blue and violet.
reps will be given


----------



## Lazlow (Aug 15, 2007)

Legendarywun said:


> Lazlow:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



It's great. Thanks a lot. 

Will credit when I use it.


----------



## HK-47 (Aug 15, 2007)

*AVA
*
Link:Yes
Size:150x150
Time:00:15 to 00:20 if possible.


----------



## Iruke (Aug 15, 2007)

request



text: love is love

size: thin



text: no is sexyer than me

size: thin

plz and thx


----------



## Renari (Aug 17, 2007)

Avatar
this

Time:Naruto withoute his headband and shakes his head.

Size: Default avatar size

Text: Renari

Other: Border color white


Sig


Size: default sig size

Text: Renari 

Thanks............


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 17, 2007)

Buckethead: I don't do Gifs, you should check out Goku's shop for that or ask Wiserguy

Renari: Srry you gotta have atleast a 100 posts

The pending requests: Srry i've been so late with these, i was just too busy this past week. I will surely finish all the requests by sunday . Thanks for waiting


----------



## zanpouk-to (Aug 18, 2007)

*can u make me a sig and avy please??*

hey whats up listen i have a file on this forum with 100 post but it just got deleted but i was wondering if youy could make me a sig and avy?? the picture is at this link 
shannaro
also i was wondering if you could do it in a japanese grafity style maybe and any colors and size 


would be very nice to have i can wait 4 as long as u want just send to cmcoauette@hotmail.com when done (bows) and thank you


----------



## Legendarywun (Aug 19, 2007)

Guys im so srry for the delay yet again. Im afraid i will be busy for a while. I am moving and my computer is packed up. My laptop does not have photoshop, so i can't do your requests until i get out my PC. 

Until then i suggest going to crayons request shop, unless you don't mind waiting.

*
KISSSUBS*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2007)

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Text: Hollow Kurono

Size: 330x110

Could you make the borders like in this sig?


----------



## Rock-Lee (Aug 20, 2007)

UchihaIchiro said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




Yo man you can't post the same request on more than one workshop...


----------



## Tendou Souji (Aug 20, 2007)

Rock-Lee said:


> Yo man you can't post the same request on more than one workshop...


I thought crayons was closed so I posted it here. Sorry.


----------



## Bad Milk (Aug 21, 2007)

Sig + Avy Request:

*Stock:* 

*Size:* Any.

*Other:* Okay, this might be kind of hard to do but if you can that's great. First off, I need it to decent size for a sig. Then I'd like it tinted green. And if you can, change the text to "Tengen Toppa Gurren Lagaan FTW!" If you can't do the text, that's fine.

Rep and cred provided to whoever does it.


----------



## HitsugayaToushirouCaptain (Aug 23, 2007)

hay when u get your computer back up and running can u mack me a sig and avy? with these pics
avy=>this
i will get u the sig pic later

when u make them e-mail me them at good.guardian@hotmail.com thank you


----------



## L O V E L E S S (Aug 23, 2007)

HitsugayaToushirouCaptain said:


> hay when u get your computer back up and running can u mack me a sig and avy? with these pics
> avy=>Jewdaism, By Fonz_Kakashi
> i will get u the avy pic later
> 
> when u make them e-mail me them at good.guardian@hotmail.com thank you


Re-read the first post. Seems like you can't request here since of your postcount. No offence to you, but it's looking like you only registered here to request. =/


Another note, I don't have to turn my sig off because I don't want to. XD Just kidding. =p I'm not here to request anything so I think I'm alright ^^


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 25, 2007)

Type: Avi and sig
Stock: Link removed
Text for sig:
Our Tragic Love Story (in kanji if possible)


Size: defaults
Sky in the BG.

Yondy: 
Coat: white
Vest: green
pants: black
hair: blonde
sword hilt: red and light blue
shirt sleeves: black
skin: normal
Naruto's mom:
hair: red
eyes: green
swirl things:red
outfit: red
armgaurd: silver with black netting
netting: black
sash:light blue
skin: very pale.

Oh, could you make a banner for this fc but w/o the text; instead it should say: *Minato Namikaze x Uzumaki Kushina FC *
same colors as above.


----------



## Omega id (Aug 25, 2007)

I'd like to request a signature/avatar set.

Character: X23
Image: [Shinsen-Subs] Oh! Edo Rocket - 10 [B2B363A0].​avi
Dimensions: 400x130
Color Scheme: Whatever matches the stock
Text: None


----------



## jaredknight (Aug 26, 2007)

I'll try to to omegas cause oranges is too hard for me too specific me but to omega i'll pm u when i'm finished


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 26, 2007)

*Oh, could anyone else do it?*


----------



## Spike (Aug 27, 2007)

this shouldn't be too hard.

I'd like to have this one made into an image with a transparent background.

this image.

thanks.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 27, 2007)

*Could you do this one instead?*
*Sig and avi set*
*Stock: **http://orin.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-Fighting-Dreamers-63244294*
*no color scheme*
*default sizes for both.*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 27, 2007)

Hey, may I have a signature for my FC?
It is an ANTI Rukia FC... I don't have anything to say, just that thing to be written down there, and if possible, put a bad Rukia pic.

If you want to ask me more things about that... just PM. ANyway, I'll visit this thread the next days to see how the work;s going... Thanks

so...??


----------



## Spike (Aug 27, 2007)

Spike said:


> this shouldn't be too hard.
> 
> I'd like to have this one made into an image with a transparent background.
> 
> ...



my request has been done on another site.

thanks anyway


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2007)

*Is anyone going to do mine?*


----------



## Iruka (Aug 29, 2007)

Orange-Neko-chan145 said:


> *Is anyone going to do mine?*


Be patiences. All GFXers use their free time to do these for everyone. It's not like free-times comes everyday. Also, please if you post it at one GFXer's shop, don't go post it at another's. So, please, delete the one you posted at Caryons' thread so that Caryon's doesn't waste a time to do it.

Anyway, by your description, it seem to me you don't want much done. Since you said no color scheme I'm not attempting to add any color, so all I did is crop it at an interesting angle.


*Spoiler*: __ 




Avarta:
v1

v2

v3






*Re-host if use.*


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2007)

*Thanks Dobe but the avis won't work**!!!*


----------



## Iruka (Aug 29, 2007)

Orange-Neko-chan145 said:


> *Thanks Dobe but the avis won't work**!!!*


Won't work? O_o I was sure I made it your size. 125x125
Can you see them?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 29, 2007)

*it says the image is invalid when i try to upload it.*


----------



## Iruka (Aug 29, 2007)

Orange-Neko-chan145 said:


> *it says the image is invalid when i try to upload it.*


Really? O_O um...I just try and they uploaded fine for me. Did you save it onto your comp before uploading?


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2007)

*Yeah...............*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 30, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Hey, may I have a signature for my FC?
> It is an ANTI Rukia FC... I don't have anything to say, just that thing to be written down there, and if possible, put a bad Rukia pic.
> 
> If you want to ask me more things about that... just PM. ANyway, I'll visit this thread the next days to see how the work;s going... Thanks



so is something happening here? This thread looks a bit inactive


----------



## Seany (Aug 30, 2007)

Heyy there :3
2 sized up avis please!

stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








The manga image is ok to size, right? 
if not then i can change it for another ^^

Sizes for both: 150 x 150

No colours added. Thanks =p


----------



## Iruka (Aug 30, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Yeah...............*


Please turn off your sig.

um...then, I don't know. I mean, it works fine for me so...it may just be something else........



Gaara27 said:


> so is something happening here? This thread looks a bit inactive


Please turn off your sig.

Also, if you give me the picture I'll make it for you.



Lone said:


> Heyy there :3
> 2 sized up avis please!
> 
> stocks:
> ...


1)   2)


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 30, 2007)

*Could you maybe redo it Dobe-san? or do any of these with Kushina:*

*Text: Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina*


* (color her hair red, skin pale, green eyes)*


----------



## Iruka (Aug 30, 2007)

I re-saved them with a different program, so see if these will work. 

1)  2)  3) 


*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIGNATURE!!!*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

Here there are the pics...


*Spoiler*: __ 









I want this banner to have a bigger size than normal banners do, because I want to add that on the first page of the anti FC.

And if is possible, write on it "Welcome to the Anti-Rukia FC"

Thanks... And I really don't have any preferences about the colour or if it is an animated banner or a simple one. If you can do an animated one, it would be better anyway... 

Thanks


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

You know you really don't list do ya.  *TURN YOUR SIG OFF !!* And SPOILER TAG the images otherwise I won't give it to ya.  It's a waste of scroll time just to get through them.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2007)

*It won't work either....maybe you could try the two links i provided yesterday?*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

Dobe said:


> You know you really don't list do ya.  *TURN YOUR SIG OFF !!* And SPOILER TAG the images otherwise I won't give it to ya.  It's a waste of scroll time just to get through them.



Ok, ok... I get it... sorry


----------



## Mukuro (Aug 31, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Ok, ok... I get it... sorry


Lol...you obviously don't get it.


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

*@Gaara27*
 Your sig is still on. So, no until you turn it off too. 



Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *It won't work either....maybe you could try the two links i provided yesterday?*


*PLEASE TURN OFF YOUR SIG *!!!! I know it's not that big, but still show some respect and follow the rules.  Otherwise, I won't give it to ya too.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

my signatures too??
ahhh...

you're being mean, you know...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

Lord Tyki Mikk said:


> Lol...you obviously don't get it.



Hehe... you're right. I almost can keep my eyes open, you know... It's about 11 in the night here, and I'm damn tired... so... I miht have some excuses...


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

I'm sorry, but you didn't turn your off even after I said it like three freakin' times. See it's still on. (go > edit > advance > check off the "Show Signature")

The banner is done, but until you turn your signature off, I won't give it to ya.


----------



## Romanticide (Aug 31, 2007)

*Ok. sorry! will i get the avatar too? I'm so sorry!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!       *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

Is this ok now?


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Ok. sorry!*


Thank you.


*Spoiler*: __ 






^I'm not going to color it, so I go ask someone else.

Btw, if you still can't upload these two, then I can't do anything to help. Your best chance is to go ask a mod to upload it for you.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

aamm... Dobe? Is it ok now? I'll die here if you say it isn't.... 
Well this time for real


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> aamm... Dobe? Is it ok now? I'll die here if you say it isn't....
> Well this time for real


Er...NO.

It's obvious that you don't know who to turn off your sig. Follow these steps then.


Elwood said:


> It seems that people don't know how to take off sigs after they've posted.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



or 


> When you post via the Quick reply


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

OK... I did it this time


----------



## Iruka (Aug 31, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> OK... I did it this time


Thank you. Now next time you request anything in any shop remember to turn it off.



*Re-host please.*


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Aug 31, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Thank you. Now next time you request anything in any shop remember to turn it off.



Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa..... That's soooooooooo nice!!!   

Thanks, thanks, thanks... 

And yup, I will remember about that next time, don't worry. I'm just new here, and I'm still not used with all these things .

Bye bye Dobe! Good night


----------



## Iruke (Aug 31, 2007)

request

link:

text: love is love

size: thin


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 1, 2007)

Dobe, you're making animated gifs too?
I mean, something like my avatar...


----------



## Iruka (Sep 1, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Dobe, you're making animated gifs too?
> I mean, something like my avatar...


I can make them, though it's unlikely that I'll take request when ask.


----------



## Iruke (Sep 1, 2007)

Iruke said:


> request
> 
> sig request
> 
> ...



can someone plz do my sig request


----------



## Iruka (Sep 1, 2007)

One thing GFXers hate most is repost before the 1 week limit. 
Patiences is gold.


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Iruke, your signature is on in both your posts. Off it or no one will do it.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 1, 2007)

Can I get a transparency of this gif? And if not a transparency just get it cropped down a bit?

*Stock:*


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this okay?


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Is this okay?



I need to get the size down so it fits in my sig. Can you crop out all that blank space?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Is this good enough?



The size is 324x211


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Is this good enough?
> 
> 
> 
> The size is 324x211



Yes, but it looks like the frames got positioned off... Could you keep the size and fix the animation to how it was with the last one or is that too much trouble?


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

This is the best I can do. Sorry if you don't like it.


----------



## Bad Milk (Sep 1, 2007)

Renshi said:


> This is the best I can do. Sorry if you don't like it.



That's perfect! Thanks!


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 1, 2007)

OOH! May I request a sig? <3 (Note: It won't be on this site, but I will still +rep and write who made it. ^^)

Stock:  
Text: Top-Shinjuu / Bottom-A Side Account
Size: General Sig Size. <3
Colours: I don't mind. ^^
Other: That's about it...


----------



## Raizen (Sep 1, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> That's perfect! Thanks!



Rep would be appreciated. And I don't want credit since I didn't make the image.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 2, 2007)

Dobe said:


> I can make them, though it's unlikely that I'll take request when ask.



Ok then Dobe, I'm gonna put you to work then, if you don't mind . That's because I like that Anti Rukia you did to me last time so I'd like some more things from you, ok? 

The first thing....
a signature with Ichigo, Byakuya and Shuuhei from these pics 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed*
Take Ichigo from this pic
*Link Removed*
And Shuuhei *Link Removed*




The second Banner I want to be like this a bit 
*Spoiler*: __ 



*Link Removed* But I want to be wrote on it "The 10th Division", not the 9th.
And on this banner I want Hitsugaya's picture that it's above (in the pic which I gave you for Ichigo) and I also want you to add this picture's background on it
*Link Removed*




Sorry to give you so much to do


----------



## Shmee (Sep 2, 2007)

could someone make an color this pic for me

then make it an avy with pein saying "Feel the Pein!"
cred and rep will b givin. Thanx in advance


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 4, 2007)

Is anyone alive here? Dobe? :-s


----------



## Iruke (Sep 4, 2007)

Renshi said:


> Iruke, your signature is on in both your posts. Off it or no one will do it.



ok i'll stop ^_^"


----------



## Iruka (Sep 5, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Is anyone alive here? Dobe? :-s


If you read my reply carefully, you would know why.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 5, 2007)

well... I did something... +rep to you... isn't that what i had to do? . If not, please tell me what exactly....


----------



## Dre (Sep 5, 2007)

*Spoiler*: __ 







Can some one make this picture senior member avy size?


----------



## Iruka (Sep 5, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> well... I did something... +rep to you... isn't that what i had to do? . If not, please tell me what exactly....


One thing I hate most is repeating myself.  This is my reply:


Dobe said:


> I can make them, though it's *unlikely* that I'll take request when ask.


Understand now? 



Dre said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here you go.

*Spoiler*: __ 



v1)  v2) 
v3) 



*Re-host please. *


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Sep 5, 2007)

well I saw that, but why is the question?


----------



## Iruka (Sep 5, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> well I saw that, but why is the question?


Asking if you understand.


----------



## Yosha (Sep 5, 2007)

I have a avatar request I would like anyone who is skilled to do. I have a general idea of what I want so I will provide a few images so you can work off of with that.

I want it to look like 

*Stocks:* , Image 2
*Text:* none
*Size:* 150x150

Hopefully that makes since and on that note, thanks.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 6, 2007)

*Sig & Avy Request for Anyone available*
*
Sig:*
*Stocks:* 
*Size:* Whatever you want it to be
*Colors:* Dark, emoish xD, ad some bright colors and red too.
*Text:* Welcome To My Life...
*Subtext:* Lavi
*Other:*Put The Guy with the gun to the left(Dante), The guy with the suit(Byakuya) in the middle, and the girl (Jessica Alba) to the right

*Avy:*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125x125 AND 150x150
*Colors:* Same Style and Colors as Sig. Be Creative 
*Text:*Lavi


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 7, 2007)

cud i have a sig?
i dnt have a picture but could u make it a "hot girl" im sure u cud find it
text : just my name PuREsAppIN
color w/e
post a few if u want to and i can choose ty any problems just reply to post


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 7, 2007)

I know that this may seem a bit impatient/annoying, but when is my request going to be finished?


----------



## Iruka (Sep 8, 2007)

PureSappin said:


> cud i have a sig?
> i dnt have a picture but could u make it a "hot girl" im sure u cud find it
> text : just my name PuREsAppIN
> color w/e
> post a few if u want to and i can choose ty any problems just reply to post


Sorry you don't have enough post to request. You need to have 100+ post to request.


I will work on Iruke and Unaligned request later tonight.


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 8, 2007)

Thanks. :3

Don't worry, I will +rep. <3


----------



## Iruka (Sep 8, 2007)

*@Unaligned*
I really hate making sig for uses on other forum when I'm on this forum, but I'll let this slide for now.  *Re-host + Credit.* 


*@Iruke*
*Re-host + Credit.*


----------



## Omega id (Sep 8, 2007)

Um, I wanted to know if my request on Page 10 has been done? I don't think it ever came to my attention, and I forgot I made a request here until recently, but I never got a Private Message and I checked the last few pages...


----------



## Iruka (Sep 8, 2007)

Please turn off your sig. 

I don't think anyone would pm you (at least I wouldn't if I take on a request). It's you who have to keep track of your request. (As for me I'll only host the set up for a certain time before I delete it off my PB. If the requester don't claim it within that time, then too bad for them because I usually delete the psd after that time frame too). 

Anyway, I don't think anyone did it yet. The GFXers in this thread is probably busy...? But, I can work something out for you, I guess. 

*Edit:* Okay, it's done.  But, please turn the sig on your previous post off before I give it to you. ^^


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Boy you drive a hard bargain 

Also I forgot about that little rule, sorry 'bout that. Anyways, thanks. Also, only reason I mention Private Message was cause the person that was going to do it said he/she was going to send me a PM I think...

Either way, I only seem to get online during the weekends, so I can't help it if I'm not around to obtain my sig >.<


----------



## Iruka (Sep 9, 2007)

Omega id said:


> Boy you drive a hard bargain
> 
> Also I forgot about that little rule, sorry 'bout that. Anyways, thanks. Also, only reason I mention Private Message was cause the person that was going to do it said he/she was going to send me a PM I think...
> 
> Either way, I only seem to get online during the weekends, so I can't help it if I'm not around to obtain my sig >.<


Hah.  Sorry. 

I see. Well, I usually keeps them for at least 2 weeks before deleting, unless I knew the person already did got it.  Sorry if that scare ya ne. 

Anyway, here you go:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avata: 

Sig: 



*Re-host + Cred.*


----------



## Omega id (Sep 9, 2007)

Hey thanks, that sig looks pretty hot. I like the patterns and whatnot. I also like the color scheme (red/crimson/pink <- anything close to blending all 3 of those colors is awsome ).

Anyways, I'll re-host these on my photobucket.


----------



## Iruke (Sep 9, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Unaligned*
> I really hate making sig for uses on other forum when I'm on this forum, but I'll let this slide for now.  *Re-host + Credit.*
> 
> 
> ...




i couldn't host it for some reason


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 9, 2007)

It's so pretty! O_O I love it! 

+Repped! <3


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 9, 2007)

I loved my old one so much, I was wondering if I could ask for another one! x3(Don't worry, it'll be on this site.)

Stock: 
Size: General sig size.
Colours: Don't mind. <3
Text: Unaligned = Shinjuu = <3


----------



## Iruka (Sep 9, 2007)

Iruke said:


> i couldn't host it for some reason


 .......... I try rehosting it on imageshack.us and it works. 
Why don't you try again....


----------



## Cecil (Sep 9, 2007)

Avy request.

*Type:* Avy

*Stock:*


*Size:* You can choose.

*Other:* Put only SSj3 Goku in the avy please.

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 9, 2007)

Avy request for Dobe plz.

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: elegance

will +rep and credit


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (Sep 9, 2007)

can anyone make a really good Final Fantasy Tactics or Tactics Ogre sig? Please make it great and beautiful. Thanks so much. 
I will rep you twice. once then when i can rep you agian i will.


----------



## Iruka (Sep 9, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Avy request for Dobe plz.
> 
> type: avy
> stock:
> ...


Here you go.  Hope this is elegance enough ne.  Re-host please.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 10, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Here you go.  Hope this is elegance enough ne.  Re-host please.



fdslkjfowaifeawj!!! 

Absolutely love it!
 

You are totally getting +reps on this one!


----------



## Kameil (Sep 10, 2007)

Avy Request:

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 




I want that top panel of Galatea on my avy.....^^




Size: 150x150

Colors: Leave it as it is....


thanks in advance


----------



## Krzr (Sep 10, 2007)

Dobe your work is amazing. I would like you to make me a sig and avy. :]

Stocks:

*Spoiler*: _For Sig_ 









*Spoiler*: _For Avy_ 









Size: Sig - Um, as big as you'd like. 
       Avy - 150x150

Colors: Whatever matches the stocks.

Other: Please get as much as Naruto (some would say Yondaime) in the sig as possible. Mostly the frog. Thank you. Will rep + cred. :]


----------



## Iruka (Sep 10, 2007)

*Don't cry if request not done/Is try help thread live/Exam is here/Will be busy*

*@Kakarot*
*Re-host. Credit is unnecessary.*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*@~Ryuk~*
*Re-host. Credit is unnecessary.*
*Spoiler*: __ 







*@Krzr*
*Re-host + Credit.* 
Only senior member can have the avatar of 150 x 150.  So, I made one at 125 x 125 because you're not listed as one yet.
*Spoiler*: __ 




*(125x125)* *(150x150)*






For those that I said to to "credit" me, but still doesn't credit me, I will simply ignore your request in the future (even if I'm just helping these shops lives). I simply don't care for the rep as much as long as I get my creditability for giving up my time to make you something.  Yes, I know it's mean, but it should be common sense to credit... ;3


----------



## Kameil (Sep 10, 2007)

Much thanks Dobe.....  *reps*


----------



## Krzr (Sep 10, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Krzr*
> *Re-host + Credit.*
> Only senior member can have the avatar of 150 x 150.  So, I made one at 125 x 125 because you're not listed as one yet.
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ya, woops. I mixed up the sizes :]
I'm really sorry, but I forgot to ask for Text. Could you please add Krzr to the sig? If not, that's fine. It's probably my most favorite sig I've ever had. I love your style.

Sorry, though :/


----------



## Iruke (Sep 10, 2007)

Iruke said:


> i couldn't host it for some reason



ok it works now thx


----------



## Cecil (Sep 10, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Kakarot*
> *Re-host. Credit is unnecessary.*
> *Spoiler*: __



Yo thanks Dobe, even though you said credit is unnecessary, I'm gonna give you credit anyway! Oh yeah, and rep!


----------



## Iruka (Sep 10, 2007)

Krzr said:


> Ya, woops. I mixed up the sizes :]
> I'm really sorry, but I forgot to ask for Text. Could you please add Krzr to the sig? If not, that's fine. It's probably my most favorite sig I've ever had. I love your style.
> 
> Sorry, though :/


Here you go.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 11, 2007)

hmm, I'd like a sig+avy combo, if you please.


*Spoiler*: _stock_ 








avy- 150x150
sig-whatever fits best

credit is forthcoming, of course.


----------



## Dre (Sep 11, 2007)

can some one make this senior member avy size?


----------



## Yosha (Sep 14, 2007)

veritas said:


> I have a avatar request I would like anyone who is skilled to do. I have a general idea of what I want so I will provide a few images so you can work off of with that.
> 
> I want it to look like
> 
> ...


I narrowed it down and made it easier. The theme is naruto of course so only use his image in the first one provided.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 16, 2007)

I was looking through my doujins and I have to get this one!! It's the left hand bottom panel of this page. I want both an ava & a sig out of this!



Ava size: 150 x 150
Sig size: SURPRISE ME!
Style: SURPRISE ME!

PS I thought I turned my sig off! DAMMIT! SORRY PEOPLE!


----------



## C?k (Sep 18, 2007)

Hey, requesting an Avy for this stock:

- Senior member size.
- No obvious border, a black outline will be great.
- Colours not too dark. Black and white is okay too. Though not sure which would look better :/
- Focus on the upper body and face
- Pref someone with a bit of avy experience to make it.

Annnnd that's about it XD Will rep and give credit when used ^_______________^

Thanks whoever does it <33


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 18, 2007)

EVERYONE TURN OFF YOUR SIGS!!! THATS THE ONLY REASON YOUR IGNORED!!


----------



## Blinus (Sep 19, 2007)

Requesting Sylar themed Sig/Avy combo.

- Senior member size.
- Border-, standard triple layer like my current avy, black inside white inside black. That for the sig as well.
- Dark blue hues, some black.
- Focus on the face fort the avy, and for the sig the face with some space to the left, and write the word "Boom..." in that space in evil font. Color is your choice. Standard banner size, shrink it down a bit if you have to.

Stock: Savefile


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2007)

Ousu said:


> I narrowed it down and made it easier. The theme is naruto of course so only use his image in the first one provided.





Dre said:


> can some one make this senior member avy size?





Divine Intervention said:


> Hey, requesting an Avy for this stock:
> 
> - Senior member size.
> - No obvious border, a black outline will be great.
> ...



i'll take these.
i'll try to have them done by tomorrow or so


----------



## Lambo (Sep 19, 2007)

I felt kinda bad about that shitty wallpaper, so I put more effort into this sig and avatar Eru Desu.


----------



## Mukuro (Sep 19, 2007)

Lambo-san! You been shooting yourself again!?!?!?

/flees


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 19, 2007)

turn off your damn sig!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Blinus (Sep 19, 2007)

You frickin rock Lambo, I'll rep you again soon.

My bad about the sig, I turned it on to check it out, and forgot to uncheck again. Sorry.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2007)

*Dre:*

*Spoiler*: _IV_ 






no need to credit me, but please credit whoever colored/drew this. Pick whichever
you want, and if you don't want the rest you can give
them away in the giveaway thread.




*Ousu:*

*Spoiler*: _II_ 






i tried to get the same sort of effect you asked for.
crediting would be nice and please re-host




*DI:*

*Spoiler*: _IV_ 







D:
i hope they are not too dark.
crediting would be nice, and please re-host




*hitomi*, I'll take yours.
it will probably be done by later today
or by tomorrow.


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 19, 2007)

Ryukage said:


> hmm, I'd like a sig+avy combo, if you please.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _stock_
> ...



I'm sorry to repost, but my request seems to have been... passed over, shall we say.

thanks again.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 19, 2007)

Lizzar said:


> *hitomi*, I'll take yours.
> it will probably be done by later today
> or by tomorrow.[/size]



COOL! THANKS!


----------



## 8018 (Sep 19, 2007)

*hitomi no ryu:*

*Spoiler*: _I_ 









annndd....

since it took me a while to color it



it didnt come out that great, but i like it

lol, i hope i got the right panel

credit please, and re-host




*Ryukage* i would love to take your request, but i don't work
with fanart. srry D:


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 20, 2007)

nah it's ok man. I'm just trying to make sure my request doesn't get lost among the past pages


----------



## Iruka (Sep 20, 2007)

*Woohoo~!! XD Final Exam is over!! *faint**

*@Ryukage

Spoiler:  








Re-host + credit. *


----------



## Sogeking (Sep 20, 2007)

hey hey, thanks a lot. congrats on finishing your finals ;D


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 20, 2007)

Lizzar said:


> *hitomi no ryu:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _I_
> 
> ...



No, This is great!

 Thank you! Will cred&rep~!


----------



## PureSappin (Sep 20, 2007)

i would like a sig 

background a hot girl or anime girl dnt matter from what
(post a few if ya can)

top left corner text: B L U N TXXX
middle left between top left corner and bottom left corner: Death Pkerz
bottom left below middlerifter

if u can do that i woudl appreciate it


wil rep u


----------



## Iruka (Sep 20, 2007)

^ You don't have enough post to request.  Come back when you reach 100+.


----------



## Constantine (Sep 20, 2007)

Lavi said:


> *Sig & Avy Request for Anyone available and capable heheheh... *
> *
> Sig:*
> *Stocks:*
> ...



*Repost...Sorry If it's rude but it's kinda been 2 weeks...
I apoligize again..if I'm wrong.. K thx bye...*


----------



## Blix (Sep 20, 2007)

Requesting signature

Stock
*Spoiler*: __ 



An excercise in failure:



Size: 425x30
Colors: Same as given
Other:Have his arms and legs come out of the background.
Text: None


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 20, 2007)

Sorry...repost. x3

Just wondering if anyone's done with my 2nd request?


----------



## C?k (Sep 21, 2007)

Lizzar said:


> *DI:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IV_
> 
> ...


Thanks dude. I liek ^___^


----------



## Yosha (Sep 21, 2007)

Lizzar said:


> *Dre:*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _IV_
> 
> ...


That looks absolutely amazing. Thank you.


----------



## Bleach (Sep 22, 2007)

Hi, im requesting a sig and avy for any1 who reasds this ^^
*Avy*
Images: 
Size: Default for non senior members =[. I close 2 senior ^^
Text: Wd0
Other: Can you put a small border around it? Thanks =]

*Sig*
Images: Same as above =]
Size: Default @_@
Text: Wd0
Other: A border around this 2 please =]

Thanks ^^. I be sure to rep and cred =]


----------



## Shmee (Sep 22, 2007)

avy request. i need a kickass madara  avy

avy of madara's head and armor. rep and cred will b givin. thanks in advance


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 22, 2007)

Read the rules, someone delete that post.


----------



## Lambo (Sep 23, 2007)

Why was his request against the rules Sasuke Uchiha? It was fairly easy anyways.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Blix said:


> Requesting signature
> 
> Stock
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



here ya go


----------



## Un-Chan (Sep 23, 2007)

Can I cancel my request? xD

Sorry if this causes problems. D:


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 23, 2007)

Requesting a signature:
Stock 
Size: 400x40
Colors: Dark Blue background, or something that fits with Sieglein, though dark blue would be preferable.
Text: None 
Other: Only put Sieglein (Blue haired guy) in the sig. I don't mind how much of him you put in the sig as long as it's cool.

Thanks a lot in advance.

*EDITED: I hope this doesn't cause trouble but i changed the size request of it, i hope it isn't too late.*


----------



## Blix (Sep 23, 2007)

afire007 said:


> here ya go



You got the arm part down, but I wanted more of the picture in there.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 23, 2007)

blix trust me putting the leg sticking out in that picture would be a really bad idea.

because first off it extends off the page
2ndly, since your not a senior member it wont even fit as your sig size i believe.


----------



## Blix (Sep 23, 2007)

afire007 said:


> blix trust me putting the leg sticking out in that picture would be a really bad idea.
> 
> because first off it extends off the page
> 2ndly, since your not a senior member it wont even fit as your sig size i believe.



Here I resized it.


----------



## afire007 (Sep 23, 2007)

Here ya go with the full body....


*Spoiler*: __ 







rep, cred plz


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 23, 2007)

*Avy *& *Sig* request



_Size:_*
Avy: *150*150
*Sig:* Whatever you find fitting
_Theme:
_Dark_
Text:
_No text

Rep and credit as usual.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 23, 2007)

Avy Request



Size: 125x125
Text: None
Background: Put whatever you want to make it look creative, I'm not too picky. You can even leave it as it is if you want.
Other: Concentrate the length from about his mid-stomach to the tip of his headband and the width to about his elbows if you can. 

Rep & Cred as always. Thanks.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2007)

i'll take yours ^
it'll be done by tomorrow


----------



## Lambo (Sep 24, 2007)

Kaminari said:


> *Avy *& *Sig* request
> _Size:_*
> Avy: *150*150
> *Sig:* Whatever you find fitting
> ...


I hope by dark you meant really pink. If you decide not to use it, I won't mind because I just did it for fun.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Avy Request
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can I make an edit to this request if its not too late? 

I want it to be lightened a little, not so much that you can't see his fact or is hard to see in general, but to give it a more heavenly look, if you can. And I'd also like borders around the edges of the avy. Thanks.


----------



## Kaminari (Sep 24, 2007)

Lambo said:


> I hope by dark you meant really pink. If you decide not to use it, I won't mind because I just did it for fun.


It's okay, I like it. I especially liked how you made the sig.

Thanks a lot. I'll make sure to give you the rep/credit.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2007)

*Kieru:*

*Spoiler*: _iv_ 








to tell the truth, i really don't like putting borders on
the stuff i do ;;
hope they came out to your liking.
re-host+credit
by the way, they have a white border.

_if you reply quick, i can make some changes_




*Dre:*

*Spoiler*: _IV_ 






no need to credit me, but please credit whoever colored/drew this. Pick whichever
you want, and if you don't want the rest you can give
them away in the giveaway thread.




if you didn't notice *dre*^
if you don't want them anymore, tell
me so i can post them in the giveaway thread.


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2007)

You think you could vector one of them to make it look like he is creating actual clones, but have them fade a little like the face in the middle; if its not too much trouble.

Rep coming.


----------



## 8018 (Sep 24, 2007)

*kieru:*

*Spoiler*: _iii_ 





and i'm done, re-host+credit


----------



## Shmee (Sep 24, 2007)

anbu sig request


i would like blade written across the middle
cred and rep will be given


----------



## Suzuku (Sep 24, 2007)

Awesome, thanks! ^_^


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 24, 2007)

Umm, can anyone pick up mine in the previous page?
Just saying in case it got forgotten


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 24, 2007)

This thing is kinda slowing down~


----------



## Krzr (Sep 25, 2007)

Dobe and Lizzar, you two are absolutely amazing. My favorite sig creators ever. Would either of you please do this one for me.


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 









Text: In The Future... in pink letters(at the bottom)// Krzr in blue letters (at the top)

Size: As big as you'd like. I always like my sigs pretty big.

Other: Could you please get in as much of Sakura's body as possible? Most of all, the sword, hair, and tatoo. You may even make it vertical :]

Hope I wasn't too picky, thank you :]


----------



## Constantine (Sep 25, 2007)

*....It's been 3 weeks....*

I requested 3 weeks ago, and reposted....and still no one did my request...

Here's my request for the last time...
*Sig & Avy Request for Anyone available*
*
Sig:*
*Stocks:* 
*Size:* Whatever you want it to be
*Colors:* Dark, emoish xD, ad some bright colors and red too.
*Text:* Welcome To My Life...
*Subtext:* Lavi
*Other:*Put The Guy with the gun to the left(Dante), The guy with the suit(Byakuya) in the middle, and the girl (Jessica Alba) to the right

*Avy:*
*Stock:* 
*Size:* 125x125 AND 150x150
*Colors:* Same Style and Colors as Sig. Be Creative 
*Text:*Lavi


----------



## Sasuke' (Sep 25, 2007)

Click on my sig and you will get your request done.


----------



## Morpheus (Sep 26, 2007)

Ok never mind guys, i'll request somewhere else


----------



## Genesis (Sep 28, 2007)

*Type* - Avatar
*Image* - 

*Size* - 150x150
*Other* - Give it a border similar to my current avy. Apart from that, let's see what you got. Hope it's good.


----------



## Iruka (Sep 29, 2007)

*Back from vacation. =D*

Aaahh~(>w<); I guess I will work on some requests....for now.

*Krzr*, *Lavi*, and *Genesis*, expect to get your request to be done by tomorrow, if not, then latest would be monday. XD If I don't feel too tire then I might just get it done tonight, but...but don't bet on it...XD


----------



## Leraine (Sep 30, 2007)

*Avatar Request*


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








*Size:* 125 x 125 unfortunately ;__;
*Text:* Happy Phantom, Kyunoki!
*Theme+Color:* Anything that would make her look even cuter


----------



## Iruka (Sep 30, 2007)

*@Krzr*
*Re-host + Credit. *


*@Lavi*
Hope this is emo and dark enough for you ne. 
*Re-host + Credit.*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@Genesis*
If this good enough to satisfy?

If taken *Re-host please. Credit not necessary.*

*@Kiwi*
*Re-host + Credit. *


----------



## Krzr (Sep 30, 2007)

It's just great^ :]

Great, just like the last one you made me. Thanks you very much. Rules permit me to request an avy from you?


----------



## Iruka (Sep 30, 2007)

Krzr said:


> It's just great^ :]
> 
> Great, just like the last one you made me. Thanks you very much. Rules permit me to request an avy from you?


...um....sure....Of the sig?


----------



## Constantine (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Lavi*
> Hope this is emo and dark enough for you ne.
> *Re-host + Credit.*
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



_It's stunning! It's prolly the best set that was ever made for me! Your the best Dobe, I love joo!  *reps*_


----------



## Krzr (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobe said:


> ...um....sure....Of the sig?



Yes, please :]]]
With Krzr as the text? I would very much appreciate it.


----------



## Iruka (Sep 30, 2007)

*@Krzr*
Please turn the sig off from your previous post. 


*@Lavi*
Ah.  I forgot that you can't use the 150x150. Would you like me to resize it for you so that the white part doesn't show wherein it's suppose to be transparent?


----------



## Krzr (Sep 30, 2007)

Thanks ALOT :]]]]


----------



## Genesis (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Genesis*
> If this good enough to satisfy?
> 
> If taken *Re-host please. Credit not necessary.*


Yep, good enough.

Thanks.

Edit - Will rep you when the limits over.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 30, 2007)

Avy request for *Dobe* again

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: elegant and coldish kinda like the style that I have in my avy right now


----------



## Iruka (Sep 30, 2007)

*@ViolentlyHappy*
Is this elegant and coldish for you? or is it too much. 

*Spoiler*: __ 




If taken *Re-host + Credit* please.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Sep 30, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@ViolentlyHappy*
> Is this elegant and coldish for you? or is it too much.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



 

You ARE my hero! <3


----------



## Roll (Sep 30, 2007)

Render Request :

*Spoiler*: __ 





Could some please just please make background of this pic transparent and try to  get rid of the black line on the side thanks in advance will rep.

Size:keep the same
Text None.


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 2, 2007)

Hmm... Can someone make me a signature of this...



I don't care about size, so long as it isn't itty bitty...
It should also say "Fade to Black" on it, to give credit to the fantastic artist...
I'll give you wuggies!

To Dobe:
Ah, I'm getting there...


----------



## Iruka (Oct 2, 2007)

*@Gaawa-chan*
Deary, you must have 100+ posts to request ne. 

*Edit:* @Gaawa-chan's Edit
Well, the one that is required is the post count that is shown under your name ne. ^^ Since you're new you may not notice yet, but Fanclub and Plaza chatterbox posts doesn't count toward it.

Ala~*if* I am in a good mood tomorrow (maybe I should say tonight), I _*may*_ dismiss the fact that you don't have enough posts, but it will be the last until you get 100 legitimate posts that show on your counter na.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 3, 2007)

*Type:* Avy
*Stock:*x
*Size:*Which ever is best
*Other:* Can you only put Goku's face in the avy and showing a little bit of his body. Thanks if possible!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Oh, okay... must go post...


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 4, 2007)

Hello.... I want a banner, please . Just.... with the normal size
I want it with these pics.... colours .... blue and black

*Spoiler*: __ 








Thanks


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Ha!  There... 101 posts!

So... can you make me a banner now?  Pwease?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 4, 2007)

Ok. If you turn off your sig on all three of your post. =) Actually I'm in the process of finishing it. But Until you turn those sig off, I will hold onto it. =P

If you don't know how:
Click Edit > Go Advance > Uncheck the Show Signature > Submit

*EDIT:* btw, do you want an avarta too?


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 4, 2007)

Hmm... that would be nice.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 4, 2007)

*@Gaawa_chan*
Alrighty. X3 It's all done. But, *please turn your signature off from your 3 previous posts*. Then, I will post the result for you.  And just to tease you more, I am very proud of this piece. 

*@Kakarot*
Please *Re-host* and *Credit is unnecessary*. 

*@Gaara27*
Please *Re-host + Credit*. 



---
To those that I said to to "credit" me, but still doesn't credit me, I will simply ignore your request in the future (even if I'm just helping these shops lives). I simply don't care for the rep as much as long as I get my creditability for giving up my time to make you something.  Yes, I know it's mean, but it should be common sense to credit... ;3


----------



## Yosha (Oct 4, 2007)

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 150x150
*Text:* "Yondaime" "the greatest"


----------



## Iruka (Oct 4, 2007)

*@Ousu*
Please *Re-host* and *Credit is unnecessary*. 


*@Gaawa_chan*
Thank you.  And here you go:

*Spoiler*: _Please Re-host + Credit_ 



Avarta:


Signature:





---note---
To those that I said to to "credit" me, but still don't. Be assure that your name will go into my "Ignore-Request-By" list, and all future requests will simply be ignore as if it doesn't exist. I simply don't care for rep as long as I get my creditability.


----------



## Cecil (Oct 4, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Kakarot*
> Please *Re-host* and *Credit is unnecessary*.
> 
> 
> Hey thanks Dobe!


----------



## Gaawa-chan (Oct 5, 2007)

:amazed
Ah!  So pretty!  Thank you!


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Gaawa_chan*
> Alrighty. X3 It's all done. But, *please turn your signature off from your 3 previous posts*. Then, I will post the result for you.  And just to tease you more, I am very proud of this piece.
> 
> *@Kakarot*
> ...



Damn it.... I'm so stupid... . I forgot to tell you that I want you to write on it "The 13th Division"... Can you change that please? And sorry...
Sure +credit and +rep


----------



## Iruka (Oct 5, 2007)

Gaara27 said:


> Damn it.... I'm so stupid... . I forgot to tell you that I want you to write on it "The 13th Division"... Can you change that please? And sorry...
> Sure +credit and +rep


Done. ^^ If you still see the old one. Just refresh your browser a couple time.


----------



## Yosha (Oct 5, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Ousu*
> Please *Re-host* and *Credit is unnecessary*.
> 
> 
> ...


thanks dobe it looks amazing


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 6, 2007)

Thanks Dobe . You're awesome


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 6, 2007)

id like to request an SIG
can you get the individual faces to shuffle through there and at the end say wanted dead or alive.
i need it to be a size that wont get me in trouble
 this


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 6, 2007)

i need a neji set.

Stock: Here
Size: Default
Text : Byakugan_Warrior
Thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

Can you please make me a banner/sig? =D(Note: It's for my FC. <3)

Stock: 
Text: The IchigoxRenji FC
Colours: Warm colours, like red and orange. x3

I will cred+rep. =D


----------



## Taki (Oct 7, 2007)

For *Dobe*

Just 2 avis please:

Avi one
Stock:  (just foucus on Jiraiya's body)
Size: 125x125
Theme: A sorta gray-skies rainy theme
Text: None. Or if you think of something, slap it on
Boarder: A 3 layer boarder: A layer of 1px black, 1px white, and 1px black again

Avi two
Stock: 
Size: 125x125
Theme: Focus on the head, but you can put some background in it.
Text: Just a "T" on his face
Boarder: Same as avi one.

Thanks in advance. rep+cred


----------



## Iruka (Oct 7, 2007)

*@Jean havoc*
Please *Re-host + Credit*. 

*@byakugan_warrior*
*Turn your sig off before I give it to ya. *

*@Xaki*
Please *Re-host + Credit*. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



 and 



*@Unaligned*
Please *Re-host + Credit*. 


---*note*---
To those that I said to to "credit" me, but still don't. Be assure that your name will go into my "Ignore-Request-By" list, and all future requests will simply be ignore as if it doesn't exist. I simply don't care for rep as long as I get my creditability. --Thank you.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Oct 7, 2007)

thank you dobe


----------



## Iruka (Oct 7, 2007)

*Please turn your signature off Jean Havoc .*
...and you're welcome. 

*EDIT:* Thank you.


----------



## Taki (Oct 7, 2007)

Dobe said:


> [
> *@Xaki*
> Please *Re-host + Credit*.
> 
> ...



There very great, but on the Jiraiya one, can you include his face as well?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 7, 2007)

*Signature off please.* 
...then, I will post the second version. ;3

*EDIT:* Thank you and here you go:


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2007)

I love it! 

Thanks! :3

Cred+Rep


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 8, 2007)

Avatar request for Dobe

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Bordered


----------



## Iruka (Oct 8, 2007)

*@Lazlow*
Honestly I don't know if you want anything special, so I left it untouched  and just do the best I can with the cropping to make it a workable avarta. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



v1)  v2)  
v3)  v4) 
v5)   



If you want me to add colors, just say so, and please maybe describe what you want it to be like. 

If taken, please *Rehost and no credit necessary*.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

there you go


----------



## Iruka (Oct 8, 2007)

I meant your previous post. Turn the signature off from there too.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 8, 2007)

Dobe said:


> I meant your previous post. Turn the signature off from there too.


done with that


----------



## Iruka (Oct 8, 2007)

byakugan_warrior said:


> done with that


Thank you and here you go. Please *Re-host + Credit*.


----------



## Shmee (Oct 8, 2007)

simple avy request of the lady man's face and fro.

rep and cred will be given


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 9, 2007)

its not showing. it is giving me a little box with a red x


----------



## Iruka (Oct 9, 2007)

byakugan_warrior said:


> its not showing. it is giving me a little box with a red x


Ehhhhhhhhhh....well, then here's the direct link. Try if it's still giving you problem.
Link removed


----------



## Lazlow (Oct 9, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Lazlow*
> Honestly I don't know if you want anything special, so I left it untouched  and just do the best I can with the cropping to make it a workable avarta.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



It's great, thank you


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 9, 2007)

Avy - 150/150

Details - I just want the head. Add anything that would make it look nicer.  Its for my Myspace pic.

PM me when you are done so I can pick it up.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 9, 2007)

^link to image above

* Specific Images: for the pic in the sig put leonidas fighting in the movie 300 or a fierce fighting scene.

* color: Green and black are dark green try to blend it both if ya can or if this wnt look good with the picture in sig make the letters this color.


also reduce the size of that link when making sig pls
* Sizet thick but and not too long

* Animations: i want it to have writing and first it says "Death Pkerz we never back down", and then that fades out and it says B l u n txxx 

thank you
__________________


----------



## Iruka (Oct 9, 2007)

*PureSappin* you need at least 100+ posts to request.


----------



## PureSappin (Oct 9, 2007)

omfg come the hell on im like 14 posts away jesus pls what diff does it make..


----------



## Iruka (Oct 9, 2007)

*@Gaara of the Desert*
*Re-host* and credit would be nice. 


*@Blade*
Under spoiler.... 

*Spoiler*: __ 



*If* taken this one. Please *re-host + credit* 
v1) 

*If* taken one of these two. Please *re-host and credit is not necessary*.
v2)  v3)


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Oct 9, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Gaara of the Desert*
> *Re-host* and credit would be nice.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks but I'm not sure how to credit on myspace.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Oct 9, 2007)

thanks for the sig Dobe... + rep...


----------



## Mangekyō (Oct 9, 2007)

Sig and Avy Request:

Sig:
Image:Text: Fullmetal Alchemist
Other: I just wanna ask for a border that's not too plain, and whoever does it can chose the colors, just chose well please =D

Avy:
Image: Same as above
Text: None
Colors: Same as above


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)




----------



## Iruka (Oct 10, 2007)

*hissori* you already posted your request at ghostalexc's shop and he already accepted the request. So, your request will be ignore.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

then can i get something anything at all something kool done with this pic?!
[no text]


----------



## Iruka (Oct 10, 2007)

If I feel better, maybe. Otherwise, it'll be a week from now. I saw you spamming the other shops too and it really irritates me. So, if you still want that done, repost it in a week's time.

*Edit: *
Reply to your rep: It's called "spamming" because you ask the same thing from three different shops. Except for your request above, of course. But that's my decision not to fulfill it this week. =]


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Oct 10, 2007)

Dobe said:


> If I feel better, maybe. Otherwise, it'll be a week from now. I saw you spamming the other shops too and it really irritates me. So, if you still want that done, repost it in a week's time.



no thanks than im good and i dont see how thats spamming different people have different styles i wanted the same pic MY BAD!! i should have ussed different pics that way i woulndt have irritated yuu SORRY i didnt know i could only make one request per week on the ENTIRE forums...no need to act superior to me.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 10, 2007)

I could only offer my apology that my reply makes you feel that way.


----------



## 303aegiszx (Oct 10, 2007)

Mangekyo:


*Spoiler*: __ 










Hope I was able to help.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Oct 10, 2007)

Do ya'll want some help with the shop? ^^


----------



## Iruka (Oct 10, 2007)

That would be wonderful Urahara Kisuke!!  Yes! We would really like some help around here. ^^ You can start out by working on Gaara27's request....??? 8D

Also, please mind your signature and turn it off na.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 11, 2007)

so, who's gonna take my request??


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 12, 2007)

I want to have a signature of Kamina. I want it something close to this:  Teh render:



Size: 350 x 150


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 12, 2007)

Avy request:


Size: 125x125
Details: Border, focus mainly on Naruto and Jiraiya, and slightly blend in a little light from the lower left corner upwards ao it looks as if it's shining in twilight, please.


----------



## Urahara Kisuke (Oct 13, 2007)

Dobe said:


> That would be wonderful Urahara Kisuke!!  Yes! We would really like some help around here. ^^ You can start out by working on Gaara27's request....??? 8D
> 
> Also, please mind your signature and turn it off na.




I dont do animations sorry ^^

I'll do Artanis' request though


----------



## Bad Milk (Oct 14, 2007)

Can I just get this resized to 400x560?

Stock

If I'm in the wrong thread just say so.


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 14, 2007)

Bad Milk said:


> Can I just get this resized to 400x560?
> 
> Stock
> 
> If I'm in the wrong thread just say so.





Rep is appreciated


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2007)

Turn your signature off please, *Artanis*. =)


*@Kieru*
*Re-host* and *Credit is unecessary*.


----------



## Luigi (Oct 14, 2007)

Can you make this into a banner please!

*Stock:*


*Size:* 150x50

*Text:* The Yahiko FC

*Other:* Can you only put Yahiko in the banner.

Thanks in advance, I will give rep + cred!


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2007)

*@Son Gohan*
*Re-host and Credits*, please. =)

*Spoiler*: _2 versions. Take your pick_ 




v1) 
v2)


----------



## Luigi (Oct 14, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Son Gohan*
> *Re-host and Credits*, please. =)
> 
> *Spoiler*: _2 versions. Take your pick_
> ...



Wow, thanks!


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 14, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Turn your signature off please, *Artanis*. =)
> 
> 
> *@Kieru*
> *Re-host* and *Credit is unecessary*.


Cred is unnecessary?

And, hope it's not too much trouble to ask, but could you make it a white light instead of gold? If not, I'll take it as is.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 14, 2007)

Kieru said:


> Cred is unnecessary?
> 
> And, hope it's not too much trouble to ask, but could you make it a white light instead of gold? If not, I'll take it as is.


Yes, you don't need to credit me for this one.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 14, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Yes, you don't need to credit me for this one.


 Thanks! Rep.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 15, 2007)

Avi and Sig set....animated.

Stocks and Colors:

*Spoiler*: __ 





Orange-blond hair, blue eyes, white and black outfit, light blue jutsu, canon skin, BG: pale red.


Konan only! No text.

Colors: Canon hair....blue eyes, pale blue paper flower, white and black outfit, blue neck thingy, canon rain, etc.



Nagato only! no text!

eyes like the anime, black hair, pale white shirt, canon everything else.



Pein only on bottom!
Canon eyes, orange/yellow hair, canon everything else!



Top right image of Konan.
Canon everything.







Avi: above images....animated please!

Sig: above images....

Sig Text: The Nights we became Legendary....into what we are now!

Sizes: As big as possible for the forum's defaults...........
Thank you !


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Hi there! 

i have come to request two avatars just sized up. Nothing more. 

Stocks: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope they aren't too big for you

Sizes: 150 x 150 for both.

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 16, 2007)

Cartoon said:


> Hi there!
> 
> i have come to request two avatars just sized up. Nothing more.
> 
> ...



Hope those are good:


----------



## Seany (Oct 16, 2007)

Perfect!  

i'll have to rep you tommorow.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 17, 2007)

*How is mine coming........?*


----------



## Junas (Oct 17, 2007)

Hey, would it be possible for me to request an avatar that cycles through characters? Like this: Nnoitra > Szayel > Aaroniero and repeat.

Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Aaroniero[/URL]
Nnoitra[/URL]
"]Szayel[/URL]




Avy size, 125x125 with any border style you can use.


Will credit and rep! Thanks.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 18, 2007)

*@Bookman*
If you the animation to slow down or increase just tell me so ne. 
*Re-host please*.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 18, 2007)

*That is very good, Dobe-san! Will you be doing mine.......?*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 18, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *That is very good, Dobe-san! Will you be doing mine.......?*


I will if and only if I don't have to do the coloring because I don't do coloring.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 18, 2007)

Just need this image re-sized to about 250x537.

Rep if done.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 18, 2007)

*Signature off please. *



*EDIT:
@Kieru*
I did the best to make it fit in the dimension you asked for by rotating the image. That's the only way to get it in without crop or squashed. Also, it's not exactly 537 because I cropped out the leftover spaces. If you want it other ways, please explain ne. ^^

*Re-host if taken.*


----------



## Junas (Oct 18, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Bookman*
> If you the animation to slow down or increase just tell me so ne.
> *Re-host please*.



The speed is prefect. Thanks alot! Here's some deserved rep for you! 

Edit: it is too big for me to be able to rehost it as my avy, please reduce it to at least 100 KB. thanks.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 19, 2007)

Avy request for *dobe*

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: same as the pic would be awesome


----------



## Iruka (Oct 19, 2007)

Bookman said:


> The speed is prefect. Thanks alot! Here's some deserved rep for you!
> 
> Edit: it is too big for me to be able to rehost it as my avy, please reduce it to at least 100 KB. thanks.


Ah, sorry about that. I keep on forgetting about the limit for nonsenior.  Here you are.



ViolentlyHappy said:


> Avy request for *dobe*
> 
> type: avy
> stock:
> ...


Style same as the pic? Sorry I don't understand. Do you want me to leave it as it is and not touch on it? or just add a little effects that doesn't take away what the original pic is?


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 19, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Style same as the pic? Sorry I don't understand. Do you want me to leave it as it is and not touch on it? or just add a little effects that doesn't take away what the original pic is?



Just adding little effects on would be fine


----------



## Iruka (Oct 19, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> Just adding little effects on would be fine


Ok. I will work on it tomorrow. XD
...cause I need to sleep now.


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 19, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *Signature off please. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oops, forgot to when I made the post. 

Thanks!


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 19, 2007)

Someone made my sig already?


----------



## Iruka (Oct 19, 2007)

Urahara Kisuke said Urahara Kisuke'll  make it so I though Urahara Kisuke will make it........Maybe you can PM him to see what's up?



*EDIT:*
*@ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*Avi and sig*

*um....since you don't color....could you do this, then....? Is that alright...........?*
*Cycle through, if possible!*

*Only Animations of Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura in the Opening, please!*

This is not a Rick Roll.

*Sig Text: Your Story*

*Avi Text: My Long Lost Friend*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Oct 20, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *EDIT:*
> *@ViolentlyHappy*



Tis beautiful.  Thanks


----------



## Iruka (Oct 20, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Alright I'll do that one.
At what time to what time do you want? And I hope you keep in mind about the avarta KB size limit na.  Otherwise, I'll just have to try my best to reduce it. 

Oh ya, tell me your limit ne, since my limit is different from yours.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*All of the Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura time there is......limit as in...........?*

*Oh, and heres a different link, the other one i put up wasn't the one i wanted!*

This is not a Rick Roll.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 20, 2007)

Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina said:


> *All of the Sasuke, Naruto and Sakura time there is......limit as in...........?*
> 
> *Oh, and heres a different link, the other one i put up wasn't the one i wanted!*
> 
> This is not a Rick Roll.


Aaahaaa~(-_______________-)~All the scenes of SasuNakuSasu in the Opening is way too many. It'll be more than 1mb even if I did compress it. If you have difficulty choosing which exact scene you want, I'll choose one for you then...?

And Limit as in what's your max limit for an avarta? For example this is senior members' limit:


> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 150 pixels or 341.8 KB (whichever is smaller).



Since you are not Senior Member, and it's been a long time since I'm a normal member I don't remember. So, I'm asking you to post what are your max size limit for Avarta? (To find out GOTO>  CONTROL PANEL > EDIT AVARTA and it should be at the bottom before the Save Changes/Reset Fields buttons.)


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*100 KB.....All the TJ NaruSakuSasu would be fine, at least a little of it, and TJ Sasuke Sakura Naruto Meeting is a must, if only a little,  and Naruto and Sasuke walking towards each other in Part 2......i'll choose later which one of the options you can give me!*


----------



## Deleted member 73050 (Oct 20, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Urahara Kisuke said Urahara Kisuke'll  make it so I though Urahara Kisuke will make it........Maybe you can PM him to see what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He didn't do my request for a week, and he didn't show any of his older sigs. I'm starting to think that this thread is useless for asking for sigs.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*This thread is very good Artanis-kun! It might just take him a while! I'm sure it won't take too long, though!*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 20, 2007)

^ Sig off please. 



Artanis said:


> He didn't do my request for a week, and he didn't show any of his older sigs. I'm starting to think that this thread is useless for asking for sigs.


I can only give you my apology. m(_ _)m

But, if you still think you want to continue with your request in this thread,  then I will take on your request and you can expect it no later than tomorrow night.


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*Sorry, Dobe-kun!*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 20, 2007)

*@Namikaze-Uzumaki Kushina*
Please *Rehost + Credit. *

*Spoiler*: __ 



Avy:


Sig:


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 20, 2007)

*Thanks Dobe-kun!*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 20, 2007)

You're welcome, but once again signature off please. ^^


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 21, 2007)

*Dobe-kun, could you make my avi a little bigger....? my sig can show up on my avi, but the avi is a little too small i think.*


----------



## Iruka (Oct 21, 2007)

Sorry, if I make it any bigger you won't be able to use it as your avy because your max is 125 x125 px by 100 KB. (^_^)


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 21, 2007)

Hello everyone =]

* Images: 
* Size: normal avy size.
* Text: No text =]
* Other: Just so you know I just want a avatar. And just use the blueish and red colors or the stock


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 22, 2007)

Hello 

Signature here 

*Spoiler*: __ 




Image:



Sizermal sig size
Text: Anti Rukia FC
Colours: Whatever you want 
Other: can you make it ... animated? I mean... just like you're moving the camera on the pic (sorry, not too good with explaining, but I hope you'll get my point )


----------



## Iruka (Oct 23, 2007)

*@Gatsu-Kun*
Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.

*@Kamishiro Yuki*
Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 23, 2007)

*Type: Signature & Avy.*

*Signature.*

Stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Text: Pain - You Don't Know Real Pain.
Colors: Any kind of colors, as long as it looks good.
Size: 350x115
Other: i dot really know what else too ask ^^

*Avy.*
Stock: same as on Signature
Colors: Matching to sig
Size: One 125x125 and one 80x80


Thanks in Beforehand ^^


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Oct 23, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Gatsu-Kun*
> Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.
> 
> *@Kamishiro Yuki*
> Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.



Thankey


----------



## Iruka (Oct 23, 2007)

*Neno-Kun*, turn your signature off please.





*EDIT:* once again. I must remind. If credits are not given when asked to. Future requests will be ignore. (I know who you are.) And if you somehow slipped through my notice this time, be assure I will watch you closely next time and then your request will definitely be ignored for sure.


----------



## afire007 (Oct 23, 2007)

Neno-Kun said:


> *Type: Signature & Avy.*
> 
> *Signature.*
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 









Cred plz


----------



## Gatsu-Kun (Oct 23, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Gatsu-Kun*
> Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.
> 
> *@Kamishiro Yuki*
> Please, *Rehost + Credit*. =) Thanks.



Oh thanks a bunch =]

Love it


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 24, 2007)

afire007 said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Love it! *Cred'n'reps*


----------



## ~Avant~ (Oct 24, 2007)

Type: Sig and Ava set.
stock: 
Ava: 150 x 150
Sig: 550 x 400

Other: For the Sig I want both The guys in it to appear. And for the Ava I only want the dude wit the Red Hair.

please and thank you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 24, 2007)

Hello, i'm just requesting an avatar...

Size - non senior member
Gif avatar - New Shippuuden opening pictures with Sasuke and Naruto walking towards eachother, the putting their weapons up to each other's necks.

Please help me, and whoever does it i will + rep for credit!


----------



## Iruka (Oct 24, 2007)

^ Turn your Signature off please, *FoxSpirit*.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 25, 2007)

sorry, i turned it off now.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 25, 2007)

^ You turn one off  but add another one on..? 
Please turn that one off too ne


----------



## FoxSpirit (Oct 25, 2007)

Sorry sorry  I just want it done real bad


----------



## Iruka (Oct 25, 2007)

*@Abyssion*
Please *Re-host + Credit.*

*Spoiler*: __ 








*@FoxSpirit*
Please *Re-host + Credit.*


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 27, 2007)

Avy Request:


Just need it to be transparent, resized to 125x125, and add a black border please.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 27, 2007)

The request is pretty much in here

Doesn't look like no body wanted to do it :/


----------



## Rori (Oct 27, 2007)

avatar, please.
stock - here
size - 150/150

no text please. I would have done this myeslf if I knew what to do with it. So whoever works on it, go crazy with it. Oh, one more thing; just use the anbu hinata part of the picture.

Please and thank you.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 28, 2007)

*@Kieru*
*Re-host please.*


*@Rori ♥*
*Re-host please.*


----------



## Suzuku (Oct 28, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Kieru*
> *Re-host please.*


Thanks, just what I wanted!


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 29, 2007)

heyo!

id like to request an avatar+ sig

picture:




Size: 150*150, maybe you can make here eyes white, they have the same colour as her skin -.- 

signature: i?ll leave it to you. just smexy 

thanks!

cred+rep anyways ;D


----------



## bavlondon (Oct 30, 2007)

Could someone pelase do me a plain non animated avatar for Sai? Thanks in advance


----------



## Rori (Oct 30, 2007)

*Dobe*, you are awesome!

Thank you very much.

rep & cred.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

@ Dobe: Was there anything from with my request? I know it's actually a request to build on a picture, and it's linked to another thread (which I actually made, and no one seems to do it)


----------



## Iruka (Oct 30, 2007)

Goku said:


> @ Dobe: Was there anything from with my request? I know it's actually a request to build on a picture, and it's linked to another thread (which I actually made, and no one seems to do it)


I haven't start on any of the recent requests yet. Will do so when I am able to.

There is one thing from your request that I don't understand:


> The text should be yellow from the end of the 'T' and out. First part of the 'T' should be red. The border around the whole thing should be black.
> 
> The blue part in yellow would look good with a good transition from yellow to red. Same with the letter 'T', only the other way around.
> 
> If possible, get some waves in it as well, just like you see on the picture.


 Can you maybe...explain a little more on this? What blue part in yellow are you referring to? I don't see it in the picture so I wasn't really sure what you meant. And when you say Text should be yellow from the end of "T", do you mean "orika" should be yellow? Or do you mean the bottom of the letter "T" should be yellow while the top of the "T" red?

Btw, just so I am clear on this before I start to working on it. You want it to be exactly like the stock you post, just without the candy bar and with different colors for the text and everything correct?

If, this become a little too complicated to explain/understand (on my part), I guess I'll just work on what I get out what I got from your description and then you can just correct me afterward. 


*@bavlondon*
Stock please.


----------



## Birkin (Oct 30, 2007)

I'll try to explain it as simplistic as I can, sorry for misleading ya 

Alright, you see the 'T' right? Some parts of it is in the blue part of the background, and the rest goes over to red, like the rest of the letter does. I'll just do a simple paint on it 



If you look at the "blue part" of the picture you can see it slowly change into red, I want something similar on the 'T's "red to yellow" transition.

If you still don't understand, it's because of my lack to explain this in English.  Sorry for the bother.

A little side note, I won't be able to credit you as it's actually for a school project, which with your help will look kickass. Will rep you a whole whole lot though.


----------



## Iruka (Oct 30, 2007)

*@*~SaYo*
Please *Re-host + Credit*. 

*Spoiler*: __ 



Is this alright for you?




*@Goku*
ummmm...okay, I'll try my best. 


*@Totitos*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Hope this is good...?


----------



## SayoSenpaiPls (Oct 31, 2007)

Awesome thank you


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 31, 2007)

Can I help out with making avas and stuff?


----------



## Seany (Oct 31, 2007)

Can you please size these two babies up for me?  thanks 

Stocks:



Sizes: 150 x 150 for both


----------



## Leraine (Nov 1, 2007)

Requesting an avatar!



*Size:* 125 x 125
*Text:* ... so what? 

rest is optional. Thanks in advance! *o*/


----------



## Birkin (Nov 1, 2007)

@ Dobe: How's the picture coming up? I don't mean to rush you, but I'm running out of time


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Nov 1, 2007)

can i have an avy outa this?  plz...
Link removed

No Text....
Size: 115x115


----------



## Totitos (Nov 1, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@*~SaYo*
> Please *Re-host + Credit*.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



fucking cool creds and reps


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 1, 2007)

avy request for *Dobe* plz

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: blue-ish or whatever works. 

thank you love!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 2, 2007)

@Kyunoki ~ I'll work on yours. I'm working on a friend's request right now. <3


----------



## Iruka (Nov 2, 2007)

Birkin said:


> @ Dobe: How's the picture coming up? I don't mean to rush you, but I'm running out of time


Ah, sorry for the wait.

*Spoiler*: __ 



With Nidar...


Without Nidar...



So...did I do the color correctly? If not, just tell me what I miss and I'll fix it. Btw, if you have a font you want to use, please please, tell me so. Because I couldn't find the one that's in the picture I just use one from my font list that I thought would look okay with it.



			
				Unaligned said:
			
		

> Can I help out with making avas and stuff?


Of course!!! Help is always appreciate ne. 

*@OKAMIpwn3d*

*@Cartoon*

*Spoiler*: __ 



No border: & 

Border:  & 




*@ViolentlyHappy*


----------



## Birkin (Nov 2, 2007)

It's fucking awesome!!!!

Reps for you!!!! <3333


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Nov 2, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@ViolentlyHappy*



 ohhh Dobe I love you!


----------



## The Truth (Nov 2, 2007)

Sig and Avy request:
Avy
Size- 150x150
Text- none
Colors- Bright ones, maybe something pink to suit the character.


Size- As is.
Text- Still True
Colors- To match the avy


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 2, 2007)

@Dobe: Thanks. =D


----------



## OKAMIpwn3d (Nov 2, 2007)

thnx


----------



## Seany (Nov 3, 2007)

Dobe said:


> Ah, sorry for the wait.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Win!


----------



## Bleach (Nov 3, 2007)

I would like to request a avy and sig please =D!

*Images:* 
*Size:* Regular for both @_@. I can be senior member in 80 posts xD
*Text:* Wd0
*Other:* Can you only put Rukia in there? (the girl with black hair) that be gr8  if you can =D! Also can you make it so that she's on the avy and sig only once =o?

THank you ^^ ill be sure 2 rep and cred =P


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 3, 2007)

OK i need a banner for my request thread to put into my sig. MY sig is Called  FoxSpirit's Sig - avatar request thread (can do transparent). So i was wondering if you could make me a banner for it.

Can you have the background transparent and have * FoxSpirit's Sig - avatar request thread (can do transparent)* in bold letters with the color light blue fading into white, and have sparkles that move around the letters?
Size - 400x250
Border - round

Credit and rep to whoever does it


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

Can anyone resize this pic to a 100x100 ava without sacrifcing too much detail, and keep the dimensions relativle intact? Size in bits/bites does not concern me.

Here is my pic, I took this one so its mine LOL



I have tried to shrink it down myself but everything comes out scewed.

Thanks.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

*@Tleilaxu*

*Spoiler*: __ 



Version #1) Make to fit 100x100 without crop, but it is scaled to fit.


Version #2) Resized to fit 100 px width while keeping constrain proportion on height. No scale distortion.



 Want border? Just say so.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

Holy SHIT that second one rocks! Reps dude!


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

^ *Sig off please*, and you're welcome.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

Quick favor, could you try making the first pic I posted 100x75. Thanks

spam


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

Tleilaxu said:


> Quick favor, could you try making the first pic I posted 100x75. Thanks
> 
> klicken


----------



## Tleilaxu (Nov 4, 2007)

Thanks for the help!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 4, 2007)

@Kyunoki: Almost done with yours.


----------



## Gambitz (Nov 4, 2007)

Small Avy Request (Face close up) size 150 x 150 with boarders. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 4, 2007)

I have a request for preferably Dobe, but someone else can pick it up if she's too busy. ^^
Both and avatar and signature please.

Size: 350 x 125
Text [just signature]: Betrayal

Thanks.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 4, 2007)

*@Hozuki*

*Spoiler*: _Take your pick._ 




v1)  v2) 
v3)  v4) 
v5) 


Btw, what's the name of this series?


----------



## Gambitz (Nov 5, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Hozuki*
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Take your pick._
> 
> ...



Thanks reps + cred, it's from a new one shot series called Hello Baby

B.T.W image format wont work (Bitmap image) and isint allowing me to upload avy


----------



## Iruka (Nov 5, 2007)

Hozuki said:


> B.T.W image format wont work (Bitmap image) and isint allowing me to upload avy


Ah~silly me. Here try these:

*Spoiler*: _They are PNG_ 



v1)  v2) 
v3)  v4) 
v5)


----------



## Gambitz (Nov 5, 2007)

^ woot thanks lol


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 5, 2007)

@Kyunoki: I attempted to resize it, but I failed. D: I hope you like it either way! 



Cred+Rep if you like it. x) If not, you can post it on the giveaway thread. =D


----------



## FoxSpirit (Nov 5, 2007)

People kinda forgot my request a page back...


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 5, 2007)

*Avatar:*
*Size:*150x150
*Border:* Like my current one
*Description:*
Just have the it centered around his head, including collar. If possible could the "Absolute" text be removed?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 5, 2007)

^ I can do yours, but I can't resize it. D: I don't have photoshop. Only Open Canvas and MS Paint. xD

@Fox: Sorry. I can't do GIFs. D:


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 5, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> ^ I can do yours, but I can't resize it. D: I don't have photoshop. Only Open Canvas and MS Paint. xD
> 
> @Fox: Sorry. I can't do GIFs. D:



Ahh same here. I was going to do it myself but we have the same problem. I suppose I will wait for someone else.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 5, 2007)

That's alright. x) Sorry about that. D:


----------



## Iruka (Nov 6, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> ^ I can do yours, but I can't resize it. D: I don't have photoshop. Only Open Canvas and MS Paint. xD


I can tell you how to resize in MSPaint and Open Canvas (expecting that it's not version 1, I hope. XD) And you know, just a suggestion, you may want to try GIMP...? It's free and it's works like the older version of photoshop. Like version 6 down. 

Btw, please do take whichever requests you want to do. It would help me greatly.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

Hm. x3 How do you resize in OC? I have 4.06E. 8D And I tried to resize in MS Paint, but it looks really crappy. x3 And...I can't download anything that doesn't come from a disc. I've got too much crap on my computer. 8D


----------



## Iruka (Nov 6, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Hm. x3 How do you resize in OC? I have 4.06E. 8D And I tried to resize in MS Paint, but it looks really crappy. x3 And...I can't download anything that doesn't come from a disc. I've got too much crap on my computer. 8D


Ah, I still have the 3.03E, but if the program and menu still looks the same than it should be under *Edit > Resolution...*. From there you can resize it via percentage or your own WxH in pixel.

I wouldn't recommend MSPaint for a potential sig making program. :sweat


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

Yeah, MS Paint pretty much sucks. xD

Thanks! That works! 

I will...rep you. 8D


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

@Vyse: Thanks to Dobe-sama, I managed to resize it. <3 So, here you go. Cred+Rep. x3



PS: I couldn't remove "Absolute", though. D:


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 6, 2007)

_Avy request. Anyone with actual skill may take this one. _

*Size:* Standard size I believe to be is 150x150. 
*Border?* : Yes. 2 pixels. Black. 
*Description:* No text. The legs have to go. Emphasis on his head, but not too much. Background has to be made, preferably with colors emphasizing his pink outfit. More specifics can be found a few posts below this one.
*Stock: *


*Spoiler*: __ 








I'm in no hurry seeing as my name-change hasn't been finalized yet. Figures, because I just applied for one.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Nov 6, 2007)

byakugan_warrior is ready to take requests.


----------



## byakugan_warrior (Nov 6, 2007)

@ jouten: any prefrence on the border?


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 6, 2007)

Preferably 2 pixels. Nothing specific. Thanks for taking up my request so quickly, even though there's no rush.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 6, 2007)

Sorry, but that's just resizing and framing the picture. I should've been mindful of the specifics. I will change the request, but I will let someone else take it. No offense but it sucks.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

I'll work on it. :3 Do you want it resized, brightened, sharpened, or anything? And I'll probably use a border like the one you have now, if you don't mind. x3


----------



## Id (Nov 6, 2007)

*Sig Request*

Sig Request
Size: Standard size is ok, I dont really care.
Border? does not really matter
Description: No text. That's it. The rest, I leave to you. 
Stock:


Ok here goes, can you make me a sig?

*Spoiler*: __ 




 Soldier X  ~ Nate Summers 


 Soldier X  ~ Nate Summers 



^^can you get the creative juices flowing. With these two scans or characters.

*Spoiler*: __ 




 Soldier X  ~ Nate Summers 



 Soldier X  ~ Nate Summers 



^^did you see the small out line around the two characters (with their power surging)? If you could have the entire body back to back. That would be great, other than you have creative freedom to do what ever.


So can some one make a kick ass one...please, please, please, please, please (PM me, if you do).


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 6, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> I'll work on it. :3 Do you want it resized, brightened, sharpened, or anything? And I'll probably use a border like the one you have now, if you don't mind. x3



I don't mind at all. As a matter of fact, I want you to use it. [As stated in my revamped request.] Emphasis on the head, so you'll have to crop a large part of the stock. Keep the brightness to a minimum. 

A dark theme suits him. So colors that go with pink are suitable, darkened shades of pink are fine too. Lighter areas need to be created aswell. Emphasis must lie on contrast and his face. So sharpening his face might help.

He's cocky and arrogant, so maybe that'll help ya with your views and thus angle on possible approaches. 

Thanks a whole lot.

EDIT: Damn sigs. >__>


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

You're welcome. x) I'll start on it now. :3


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

Hopefully, you like it. x) If not, you can post it in the giveaway section. o:

 I'm not a bacground person....


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 6, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> @Vyse: Thanks to Dobe-sama, I managed to resize it. <3 So, here you go. Cred+Rep. x3
> 
> 
> 
> PS: I couldn't remove "Absolute", though. D:



Ahh thank you very much. It is fine that Absolute could not be removed. It is hardly noticeable. XD

*Reps both Dobe and Unaligned*

Also is it possible to move the picture up slightly, so that more of his head is shown?


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

You're welcome! Enjoy! 8D

And I can, but it would require me resizing it all over again. >.>;;; I can do that, if you want me to though. 8D


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 6, 2007)

Well you can take care of other requests first. If you have some free time, then it would be appreciated.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

Well, I don't have any other requests right now, so I'll do it. x)


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 6, 2007)

How's this? :3


----------



## Iruka (Nov 6, 2007)

*If not claim by 2nd week, Set will be donated to Giveaway thread.*

*@The Truth*
Please *Rehost and Credit*. Thank you.

*Spoiler*: __ 







*@Linali*
Please *Rehost and Credit*. Thank you.

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 7, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Hopefully, you like it. x) If not, you can post it in the giveaway section. o:
> 
> I'm not a bacground person....



Much obliged. It will work. I won't be using it until my namechange's been granted though, but you know this. I will give you the appropriate credit then. For now, I'll just rep you for your effort.  [saves]


----------



## Harley Quinn (Nov 7, 2007)

Thanks Dobe <3


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2007)

Can I make an edit request here? Like specifically, if I want this



image's bubble to be edited out and changed to match the background, can I do that here?

Once I get an answer, I'll make the request correctly.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 7, 2007)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Can I make an edit request here? Like specifically, if I want this
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can take your request if it doesn't include me coloring it.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

@Dan: Yay. You like it.  It took me forever, and I almost spilled my dinner on my keyboard...>_>;; You're welcome.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 7, 2007)

What does you spilling your dinner over your keyboard have to do with you taking forever to create it?  Yeah, it's awesome. Thanks much, again.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Eh, pretty much. xD

You're welcome.


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 7, 2007)

I was going for something else, actually, but my mind changed it along the way. XD What was it that caused you to almost spill your dinner? Changed previous post.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Hm...Actually, it was how I did the background. 8D I was going to d it differently, but now that you like it...


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 7, 2007)

You could do it and then I'll keep it for future use.  Only if you really want to, of course.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Well, I'm working on a new set for myself right now.  Better yet, if you want to see an example of the TYPE of wallpaper I was going to use...

kisshukutoko.deviantart.com -> Browse Gallery -> GaaHina Wallpaper


----------



## Dan Hibiki (Nov 7, 2007)

OK, and nice. I'll use this one for quite a while, that's for certain. At least a couple of months.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 7, 2007)

Awesome. o:

Alright. When you want another one, you know where to find me. owo


----------



## Iruka (Nov 7, 2007)

*@Id*
Please *Re-host and Credit*. 

*Spoiler*: _Kick ass? I don't know, but take your pick..._ 




v1) 
v2) 
v3) 
v4)


----------



## General Mustang (Nov 7, 2007)

Cancel this request


----------



## Bleach (Nov 7, 2007)

I would like to request a avy and sig please =D!

*Images:* 
*Size:* Regular for both @_@. I can be senior member in a couple posts 
*Text:* Wd0
*Other:* Can u do it so that Haruhi (one in middle) is in the sig? And have her to like the side since she's cut off a it =/

THank you ^^ ill be sure 2 rep and cred =P


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 7, 2007)

Dobe said:


> I can take your request if it doesn't include me coloring it.



Oh, no. No coloring. I just want that darn bubble out of the image 

Thanks.


----------



## Iruka (Nov 7, 2007)

Ukoku Sanzo said:


> Oh, no. No coloring. I just want that darn bubble out of the image
> 
> Thanks.


That's all?


----------



## Keollyn (Nov 8, 2007)

Dobe said:


> That's all?



Yep. Thanks for the edit ^_^


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 8, 2007)

*Text:* The Great Shinigami

*Size:* 400 X 100
*
Other:* Red and a little black.  Some gold in the Letters.

*Stock:* 


Just the bottom half please.



Just the head of Ichigo and the mask.


Thank You!!!


----------



## Shiranui (Nov 8, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> How's this? :3



I'll take the first one. XD

Thanks.

*reps*


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 8, 2007)

While I'm waiting for someone request an avatar alone, could you make me a sig, Dobe-sama? 



But just use the bottom-left hand corner pic. Thanks. 8D

Size: 400x100
Text: Trace

@Vyse: You're welcome. x) Enjoy. :3


----------



## Perverse (Nov 8, 2007)

Signature, please!

Size: As large as possible? (500x500 max, though if you find another size that works, then go with it)
Text: Cyberpunk


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 8, 2007)

^Please turn off your sig.


----------



## Id (Nov 8, 2007)

Dobe said:


> *@Id*
> Please *Re-host and Credit*.
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Kick ass? I don't know, but take your pick..._
> ...



I love you to death. Awesome.


----------



## Luigi (Nov 10, 2007)

I just want a few changes done to this avy please!



*Size:* 125x125

*Other:*Can you get rid of the Japanese text.

*Text:* Sasuke Uchiha on the left hand corner going down, in a nice, small font. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

^I'll do that for you.


----------



## Roy Mustang (Nov 10, 2007)

image: ip matches.
text: Roy Mustang (some cool text style)
size: 450x150
other: can you get roy mustang's face(one in the hat looking down) in only? and whatever is outside it use some sort of cool backround stlye (the ones they tell about at the Tutorial section)of your choice

thnx in advance


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

^Please turn off your sig. 

EDIT:

@Son: How's this?


----------



## Luigi (Nov 10, 2007)

Its perfect! Thanks Unaligned! Rep + cred!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 10, 2007)

You're welcome.  Enjoy!


----------



## Totitos (Nov 11, 2007)

*Type*:sig

*Stock*:

*size*:same

*Text*:Hajime no Ippo( at the bottom) a color that matches with the   background.

*other*:add some round borders


----------



## Bleach (Nov 11, 2007)

Can some1 please do mine >_<! its near the top of the page =/


----------



## Cecil (Nov 12, 2007)

Avy Request

*Stock:*


*Size:*125x125

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Misha-San (Nov 13, 2007)

Signature Request.

Stock:



Size: any size is good 

Text: As Long as you stay alive you can save this city 

Colors: Anything Maker thinks looks good.

Other: Nothing esle Thanks =)


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 13, 2007)

Misha-San said:


> Signature Request.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




Umm...I'm not the owner of the thread but I do know that you need 100 posts to request here...


----------



## Legendarywun (Nov 14, 2007)

Im backs guys...give me a little time to add all my brushes again..and i'll be good to go.


----------



## Vaeny (Nov 21, 2007)

Buuuump. :byakuya :byakuya


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Nov 21, 2007)

Repost from like 2 weeks ago...



*Text:* The Great Shinigami

*Size:* 400 X 100
*
Other:* Red and a little black.  Some gold in the Letters.

*Stock:* 


Just the bottom half please.



Just the head of Ichigo and the mask.


Thank You!!!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 21, 2007)

^IK, please turn off your sig.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 22, 2007)

Can any1 make do a sig request ( i mean actully make the sig/avi) because i would be glad to help O_O i cant promise they'll be good though


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

^Please turn off your sig.  And yes, we always need help. 8D


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 22, 2007)

Ok, i just got photoshop 7 and im goin to have a little practise at that


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

Awesome. 

Well, nobody's been doing the requests, since Dobe is probably been absent for awhile, so you can start on page 13 or 14 or...something. xD


----------



## fe10 (Nov 22, 2007)

NaruHina avatar and signature please.  (In gif format if possible and if you could send me a private message when ready so that I don't have to look in the thread.)


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 22, 2007)

^Stock? Size? Colours? Text?


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Ahhh im trying to pick one but there so many and most are stocks and i have abuslutly no exsprence with stock! >_< and they all seem to hard =/ im still a newb at all this sig requesy stuff =|


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 23, 2007)

Ah.

I can't make sigs, since I only have Open Canvas. >D


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Ah.
> 
> I can't make sigs, since I only have Open Canvas. >D



Hahahaha you just using MS Paint XD i guess i could resize or make avaters there easy


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 23, 2007)

Yeah. xD MS Paint pretty much sucks, though. xDDD


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Yeah. xD MS Paint pretty much sucks, though. xDDD



Just get GIMP  its free and easy to use. 

Ahh i really wont to make a avi or sig! for 2 reasons im bored i've watched the same american dad! episodes so many times and i wont to get +reped >_< everyones got such high rep now i wont the high rep >_<


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 23, 2007)

I tried it, but I didn't like it. D:

I'll rep you.  It took me forever to earn mine.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> I tried it, but I didn't like it. D:
> 
> I'll rep you.  It took me forever to earn mine.




rep you back


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 23, 2007)

Any1 have any easy requests...? im really bored right now!


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 23, 2007)

Thanks. x3

Hm. You could probably work on avatars or something, if you can find some.


----------



## fe10 (Nov 23, 2007)

^Stock? Size? Colours? Text?

You choose, but for the avatar I think it has to be less than 100 kb in size. Text ? I don't know.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 23, 2007)

Alright. 

Kakashi999, you can take this one if you want. xD


----------



## fe10 (Nov 23, 2007)

I found a signature, I don't need any avatar or signature anymore.


----------



## ~M~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Does the shop need workers? It seems pretty inactive here.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 24, 2007)

Yeah. Dobe's probably taking a break...


----------



## Ema Skye (Nov 28, 2007)

I have a request:


Can you do both a signature and avatar for me, for the Avatar can you make it senior size surrounding Aerith's (girl) face. I also want to know if you can get rid of the text at the bottom, its okay if you can't. For the sig... Be creative . For the text of the sig can you put "taraa100"?


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 28, 2007)

^ ill try to do this one.

Oh btw is this Final Fantasy? because the guy on left loks familier from ffvii advent children =/

What's the senior avater size? i can't seem to find it

Just to see i don't do the wrong thing i just gotta get this streight



Avater: Senior Size. Aerith's Face. Wont the text to be taraa100.

Sig: Be creative, any size? Text taraa100.

Sorry i'm still a newb at this


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 28, 2007)

Senior avy size is 150x150.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Nov 29, 2007)

Unaligned said:


> Senior avy size is 150x150.



Ok thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2007)

No prob. <3


----------



## Blinus (Nov 30, 2007)

I'd like to request a sig, 'Ocelot through the ages'. It's in the spoiler tag below.



Trouble is, I think it's too big as a sig banner. If that is indeed the case, can it be shrunk?

I would also like it to read "Ocelot through the ages" at the very bottom of the banner, and lastly, to have some form of border, like the one on my Sylar avatar.

Lastly, from left to right, the year would be cool, with the farthest left reading 1964, then next 2005, then 2009, and at the end 2014.

If there are any problems, lemme know how to fix it.

Thanx.


----------



## pein_537 (Dec 1, 2007)

oi sidekick i want this sig:


but i want it to say "Requiem of an Artist" in the Bottom Right corner in yellow gold in any font and "Sam" in the bottom left corner in any font also.

is this a problem?


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 1, 2007)

^ You'd probably have to get the designer's permission before using that. D:


----------



## Rori (Dec 2, 2007)

_Clarine_

Could some one just resize this to 150x150 please?

Cut out most of the background and bottom half of the bodies.

Basically just use this part of the picture:

Link removed

Please and thank you!


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 2, 2007)

^Rori

Here you go croped and resized.



+rep would be thnks enough  and just gotta say thanks for giving me a idea of the parts you wont 

^^^ Sairaa Desu

Here you go,



+rep is thanks enough  if you dont like the text send it right back and ill do it again. I think i really stuffed up on the text. So if you don't like the text please tell me and any other changes you would like to it.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 2, 2007)

Hey Kakashi999, what happen to my sig?


----------



## Rori (Dec 2, 2007)

Kakashi999 said:


> ^Rori
> 
> Here you go croped and resized.
> 
> ...



Thanks muchly. That's perfect.

Rep on your way.


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 2, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> Hey Kakashi999, what happen to my sig?



I'm trying to work on it. My gimp is screwy. Do you like your avater tho?


----------



## SMercury (Dec 3, 2007)

I come back from hiatus and everything has changed! Might as well start workin:



Inner-Kyuubi said:


> Repost from like 2 weeks ago...




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 7, 2007)

Sig and Avi Request
*Spoiler*: __ 




Stocks:   
Sizes: what fits for a non-senior member.
Other: 

could you make it like this for the sig and avi, but with sasuke in it as well? and have them all horizontally aligned?

^by Kanae


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 8, 2007)

Avatar request of this image


The size I would like is the maximum allowed size for senior members.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 8, 2007)

^ I can do that.  Do you want the text in it?


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 8, 2007)

no thanks
.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 8, 2007)

Kay. I'll work on it now.


----------



## Blooming Cosmo (Dec 9, 2007)

I'm way too busy to even try and make a any graphics at the moment. Would someone here be able to take this image and make it into a sig. Preferably keep the sig reddish. 


*Spoiler*: _Image_ 




Our Fate




Text: Angel of Death

Thankies and reps for the person who makes it. X3


----------



## Yasashiku (Dec 9, 2007)

Image: here.

Size: What ever, make it a nice maximum avatar size and a signature if you can.

Colors: Doesn't matter.

Text: Avatar - Shishi     Signature - ANBU Shishiza

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> Image: here.
> 
> Size: What ever, make it a nice maximum avatar size and a signature if you can.
> 
> ...



Ill give it a go ............ give me some time


----------



## Yasashiku (Dec 9, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill give it a go ............ give me some time



Kay thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

Hey if this is alright for your signature.......... then tell me where to add the text 
And I will start work on your avatar after you tell me


----------



## Yasashiku (Dec 9, 2007)

Dude that's nice! Yeah good job keep going :3


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

ANBU Shishiza said:


> Dude that's nice! Yeah good job keep going :3



Ok finally done your request.......... Rep - credit and anything else you wish to give   And hope you like it 

Avatar ----------> 

Signature ------->


----------



## Yasashiku (Dec 9, 2007)

Repped ya.  Good job and thanks dude!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 9, 2007)

*How's mine going?*


----------



## fraj (Dec 9, 2007)

hey shin i did your avatar............ check brollis signature and avatar shop.............


----------



## SMercury (Dec 9, 2007)

Blooming Cosmo said:


> I'm way too busy to even try and make a any graphics at the moment. Would someone here be able to take this image and make it into a sig. Preferably keep the sig reddish.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Image_
> ...




I'll grab this one. I love Tenten

EDIT:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 10, 2007)

Argh. Sorry about that avatar, dude. My mom deleted my Open Canvas, so I can't do it. Sorry. 

I'll try and get GIMP.


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 10, 2007)

Signature Only

Image: 

Size: Default 

Colors: Doesn't matter, make it look cool 

Text: Senna


----------



## Black Swan (Dec 11, 2007)

> Argh. Sorry about that avatar, dude. My mom deleted my Open Canvas, so I can't do it. Sorry.
> 
> I'll try and get GIMP.



NO problem.


----------



## Ema Skye (Dec 11, 2007)

Kakashi999 never came back, so can somebody else do my signeture for me? I've been waiting a very long time (in the previous page)


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Signature Only
> 
> Image:
> 
> ...



I will give it a go 

this is what I ended up with 0_0


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 11, 2007)

Sorry about that, Taraa-chan.  If I get GIMP, I'll do yours.


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

taraa100 said:


> I have a request:
> 
> 
> Can you do both a signature and avatar for me, for the Avatar can you make it senior size surrounding Aerith's (girl) face. I also want to know if you can get rid of the text at the bottom, its okay if you can't. For the sig... Be creative . For the text of the sig can you put "taraa100"?



your spoiler isnt working................... can you please re post it or PM me the image please


----------



## General Mustang (Dec 11, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I will give it a go
> 
> this is what I ended up with 0_0



Thank you so much, rep comming your way


----------



## fraj (Dec 11, 2007)

General Mustang said:


> Thank you so much, rep comming your way



your welcome 
and can you turn off your signature please


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2007)

Hi!
2 Avys just sized up please 

Stocks: 

^lol i'm not sure if that's a bit to big or not, but, have a go 

Sizes: 150 x 150

Thanks in advance!


----------



## ~HellRazer~ (Dec 13, 2007)

< Last post back

Here ya go +rep is thanks enought 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (Dec 13, 2007)

Great work!  

!!


----------



## Cain (Dec 15, 2007)

Hiya I would like to Name on this be as: IceMagE

Size: default is fine

Picture is: 

I am not good at creating my own text but.... from the movie of gundam wing <3 a classic: "History is much like an endless waltz."

Make the color be black and Abstract style plzzzz ur da bomb man  ty.

An avatar would be nice but u can choose to do it on your own if u want.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 15, 2007)

I wanted these turned into an animated avy. Sorry they aren't all the same size, you can just make the Jiraiya one smaller since that was easiest.



Also, please see what you can do with this as a sig. I'm allowed all the rights of a senior member so you don't have to bother making it so small.



I don't have photoshop as yet so I can't do these things by myself, Paint is the only resource that I have  If you take up the job, thanks


----------



## Bleach (Dec 15, 2007)

*I'm going to request a signature and avatar for SMercury *

You haven't done a sig for me in a loooonnngggg time xD!

*Images:* Well, theres two you can choose from. If the first 1 is too small then you can use the second picture. =/

*Spoiler*: __ 








*Size:*Defualt for signature. Senior member size for avatar 
*Text:* Wd0 
*Subtext:* Eureka 7
*Other:* I don't know ;-;

Ty ill be sure to rep and cred ^______^


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 16, 2007)

May I please get a sig and avvyof 

Stock: _Byakko_

Size: Avy- Default Size
        Sig- Default Size

No text
and if you could, may I please see a version with a rounded border or just boxy border?


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I wanted these turned into an animated avy. Sorry they aren't all the same size, you can just make the Jiraiya one smaller since that was easiest.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill give it a go  please bear with me because I need a little time for it


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

Here you go - This is what I was able to make of it 






ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> May I please get a sig and avvyof
> 
> Stock: Simon the Digger - Coloured
> 
> ...


Ill give yours a go next


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

ChickenNoodleSoupXD said:


> May I please get a sig and avvyof
> 
> Stock: x
> 
> ...



Here you go chickenoodlesoup


----------



## Raiden (Dec 16, 2007)

Frajosg, thanks so much. You rock  I'll reward you with some reps since you more than deserve it.


----------



## fraj (Dec 16, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Frajosg, thanks so much. You rock  I'll reward you with some reps since you more than deserve it.



glad you liked them  If you require any changes to it then let me know please


----------



## Gentleman (Dec 16, 2007)

Thanks a bunch ^^ They look awesome


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 19, 2007)

May I please get a sig and avvy Please ^_^ 

Stock: 
Siggy



Avy 



Size: Avy- Default Size
Sig- Default Size

No Text 

Thanks!


----------



## Creator (Dec 20, 2007)

I have a question, rather then a request, if thats all right. 

Can you guys remove the DA watermark from his picture?


----------



## Tleilaxu (Dec 20, 2007)

Alright dudes with the release of these epis and the ferver they spawned I have a request. Could anyone draw a pic of Naruto and Sakura posseively holding each other while each of them has "Kyuubi eyes" Sakuras eyes should be a pinkish color with the slit pupil and Naruto's of course will be blood red. Enjoy yourselves and be creative if you should try to draw this. The reason I ask is I cannot do it myself, and it seems like an idea that is generally overlooked. (Both having the slit pupils) It Kinda implies the Kyuubi managed to spread itself to Sakura too.

Edit here is a ready made banner, only the eyes need to be redone!



Thanks bunches to those that want to do this. The size of the pic does not need to be changed.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Creator said:


> I have a question, rather then a request, if thats all right.
> 
> Can you guys remove the DA watermark from his picture?



Ill give it a go creator 
Ill get back from college and finish it for you


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Sig*

*Sig: *
*Text: *
*Romanticide*
*Other: could you make the ends of the sig faded, with a light orange border?*
*Size: What ever fits....*


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 21, 2007)

avy request for *ılı.frajosg.lıl.*

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
colors: kinda of those used in the pic.


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> avy request for *ılı.frajosg.lıl.*
> 
> type: avy
> stock:
> ...



Ill work on yours right away


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Violently happy --------   









Creator -  Here you go - your water mark removed!!


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Dec 21, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Violently happy --------



Dang! You're quick! 
~~Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Sig: *
> *Text: *
> *Romanticide*
> *Other: could you make the ends of the sig faded, with a light orange border?*
> *Size: What ever fits....*




Here you go shin kakashi han!!





ViolentlyHappy said:


> Dang! You're quick!
> ~~Thanks!


 Thanks a lot


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Um...could you make the edges faded like an old photograph, and have the text in pink and white cursive?*


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Um...could you make the edges faded like an old photograph, and have the text in pink and white cursive?*



Faded hmmmm can you show me an example?
and you want the text white and pink? How about like this ---->>  ROMANTICIDE

white doesnt show properly on this forum -_-


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Faded like this (easier to do i suppose): *

*Text with a shadow in the back like this: *
*Romanticide*


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this alright??


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 21, 2007)

I dont want to be a pest but when is anyone gotta do mine? Can I change my request I just want someone to do the Avy and thats it.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Could you fade the rest of the sig as well, except the text, and remove the glowy thing....? Thanks, i'll rep and cred!*


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2007)

Is this alright??


And Misha - san Ill do yours - give me a bit!


----------



## Misha-San (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks and Im sorry if i was hurrying you.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 21, 2007)

*Yeah, thanks!*


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a major request:




Can you make this into a sig? I also wanted an animated avy featuring the faces of all of the characters. I'm a senior member so I'm allowed to have the rights of a larger sig and avy, don't make it too small


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> I have a major request:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I think i am allowed to answer requests.  So here it is.  Exactly what you wanted. 

Since its senior member its 150X150 and less then 341.8 KB. 

If there is anything else, please PM me.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Creator said:


> I think i am allowed to answer requests.  So here it is.  Exactly what you wanted.
> 
> Since its senior member its 150X150 and less then 341.8 KB.
> 
> If there is anything else, please PM me.



One word: WIN. Thank you so much Creator, all I need now is a sig. Reps will be given as a reward tomorrow, I've given out too many reps today.


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> One word: WIN. Thank you so much Creator, all I need now is a sig. Reps will be given as a reward tomorrow, I've given out too many reps today.



Did I hear sig??


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> One word: WIN. Thank you so much Creator, all I need now is a sig. Reps will be given as a reward tomorrow, I've given out too many reps today.





This what you wanted? 

Feel free to ask and be more specific.


----------



## fraj (Dec 22, 2007)

OMG Creator is back again!! He is jacking all my customers 
I know........ its because of that deviant watermark removal thing ..... it has motivated you to come back


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2007)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> OMG Creator is back again!! He is jacking all my customers
> I know........ its because of that deviant watermark removal thing ..... it has motivated you to come back



 I need the practice.  Plus competition makes you better.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Creator said:


> This what you wanted?
> 
> Feel free to ask and be more specific.



Nice, I would really like it bigger but I'll see if I can do it myself. Thanks again


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Nice, I would really like it bigger but I'll see if I can do it myself. Thanks again



How big do you want it? 

I usually make banners which are 500X100 pixels. This was 500X200 (I couldnt fit everyone ) because i was unaware of the size you wanted. 

I can edit it, will take me 5 minutes max.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Thanks so much. Just make the length longer, about 400-450 I ugess.


----------



## Creator (Dec 22, 2007)

Obsidian said:


> Thanks so much. Just make the length longer, about 400-450 I ugess.



Done. 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Dec 22, 2007)

Creator said:


> Done.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thanks, really appreciated Creator.


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 24, 2007)

Requesting a Sol Badguy set.

Stock (Avatar and signature respectively):  
Avatar Limit: 150x150, 64.0 KB
Signature Limit: 500x200, 64.0 KB

As long as there's lots of red and my username is in there somewhere (and probably the name Sol Badguy in the signature as well), it should be fine. XD


----------



## Creator (Dec 24, 2007)

Final Ultima said:


> Requesting a Sol Badguy set.
> 
> Stock (Avatar and signature respectively):
> Avatar Limit: 150x150, 64.0 KB
> ...



I tried. 


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





Link removed





*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





Link removed


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Dec 24, 2007)

Need a simple resize...

I need some of the extra space taken off on the top and made a little smaller.



I want it to be about  size.

PM it to me when you're done.


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2007)

I was wondering if you could make a sig for me that us resemblant to this Sig:[1]

Except with this being the main picture: [2]

And the following pictures in the "boxes"



[2]



*Text:* A family; Apart. In black, same style as picture provided. Then underneath the picture: Itachi and then Sasuke slightly underneath Itachi's name. With the Uchiha symbol in place of the konahagakure one.

*Size:* Same

All pictures without text please, Also I would like the addition of this quotation somewhere:



*Triple Reps for the creation of this.*


----------



## Final Ultima (Dec 24, 2007)

Creator said:
			
		

> I tried.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> ...


If you could replace Sol's name with my username for the avatar and have the text and background for both the avatar and the sig as close as possible to the style of this video at about 1:00-1:01 in, I'll gladly take it.

I know that I said it'd be fine regardless, but unfortunately I guess I'm more picky than I originally thought. XD

My apologies.

Edit: Sorted, thanks.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Dec 28, 2007)

Bordered avy of this girl's face please


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Vyse said:


> I was wondering if you could make a sig for me that us resemblant to this Sig:[1]
> 
> Except with this being the main picture: [2]
> 
> ...



And yours



The Pink Ninja said:


> Bordered avy of this girl's face please


 and yours!!!


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Bordered avy of this girl's face please



Heres yours


----------



## fraj (Dec 29, 2007)

Is this what you meant Vyse........ Ill make the changes according to you


----------



## Aruarian (Dec 30, 2007)

*Avatar ~*

*Image:*  (Just the image of the man with glasses)
*Size: *150x150
*Other: *If possible, preferably a border that suits the image.


*Signature ~*

*Image: *Merry X-mas - Asakura Twins by *StrawberryPancake (Might need a bit of cleaning up around the edges of the character)

*Text:* "God does not play dice with the universe; He plays an ineffable game of His own devising, which might be compared, from the perspective of any of the other players [i.e. everybody], to being involved in an obscure and complex variant of poker in a pitch-dark room, with blank cards, for infinite stakes, with a Dealer who won't tell you the rules, _and who smiles all the time_." (Quotation symbols and italics included)

*Other:* Text surrounding the image all round, though not necessarily in a perfect circle, in a font comparable to that under the avatar image.


----------



## fraj (Dec 30, 2007)

Shin Kakashi Han said:


> *Stocks:      *
> *Size : 125 x 125 for the avi, whatever fits for the sig....*
> *Colors: Canon*
> *Other: Have the avi animated. Have the sig be panel-like, like this: *




I just made you one yesterday and you are asking for another one immediately.... that is really disrespectful


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 30, 2007)

*I am sorry.....i'll delete my request....*


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Dec 31, 2007)

I would just like the last manga panel (the "murderous, traitorous *fuck*" one). Crop the whole thing, and resize it to the required measurements if it's too big. Also, if you can make the edges transparent, that would be great!


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Seeing as no reply was made, I was just wondering if my requests are doable, or?


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2008)

I will do it Anthony - sorry I was getting a new RAM for my computer


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, no worries. As I said, I was simply curious.


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2008)

here you go anthony
your avatar and signature


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, muy thanks. <3

By any chance, would it be possible to make the white in the sig transparent?


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Seems I was a bit ahead of you.


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2008)

There you go - 





If you like it then Rep and Credit will be appreciated


----------



## Aruarian (Jan 1, 2008)

Ah, that will do quite nicely, thank you.

Already repped you in the previous load, actually.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 1, 2008)

I made a request for this in some other shops but there are many complications so far:


*Spoiler*: __ 








Can someone make this an animated avy about the size of mine. Sorry I didn't resize it.

Transparent request also


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I made a request for this in some other shops but there are many complications so far:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Ill do it as soon as I get on my computer... So can you wait for a little bit please


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 2, 2008)

Hmm, can you do someting with this...



Size: 500 x 300 or 400 x 200
Color scheme: One crimson and one pink
Effects: Show me what u can do 
Text: *Legendary* in the bottom left corner and *Thief* in the upper right corner

Thanks, cred and rep for sure.


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Triumph said:


> I made a request for this in some other shops but there are many complications so far:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



There you go triumph Sorry I took a bit long 





Resized 





Legendarywun said:


> Hmm, can you do someting with this...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill get on yours now


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

two versions of it........ which one would you like the text on
Or if you want any changes let me know ASAP 

​​


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> two versions of it........ which one would you like the text on
> Or if you want any changes let me know ASAP
> 
> ​​



Sweet the first one looks good. Lets have the text be vertical, Legendary starting from the upper left hand corner and Thief to the bottom right hand corner.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks so much Frajosg


----------



## fraj (Jan 2, 2008)

Is this fine? Or any other changes?


----------



## Legendarywun (Jan 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Is this fine? Or any other changes?



No thanks thats just fine. You did a great job for dealin with some one like me .

Thanks.. Cred and rep


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 4, 2008)

joo skipped mine


----------



## Yagami (Jan 4, 2008)

May I please get a sig^_^

Sig:Link

Sig- Default Size

Other- There is a text on the upper right corner, I dont want that. U are free to decide the looks and color of the sig, just make sure that Asa looks sexy.


----------



## Patience (Jan 4, 2008)

This is for anyone who thinks they can do it the best.
Avy + Sig

*Images*: 
[*]    *Size*: I can't decide whether I want it vertical, or horizontal, so, size and direction of pic is up to whoever wants to do it, depending on what they think looks best.

[*]    *Text*: None

[*]    *Other*: Nothing really.


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2008)

Yagami said:


> May I please get a sig^_^
> 
> Sig:Link
> 
> ...





> This is for anyone who thinks they can do it the best.
> Avy + Sig
> 
> * Images:
> ...



Ill do yours both


----------



## Patience (Jan 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill do yours both



 Cool


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2008)




----------



## Yagami (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you, I will rep and Credit.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

Ahh... so you took over this one Fraj... now i see 

First post is awesome


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks Yuki - I am still making changes to it and will probably finish by tonight


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 5, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Thanks Yuki - I am still making changes to it and will probably finish by tonight



I killed my eyes looking for new shops :rofl

Tell me when it's ready so i can give my opinion, ok?


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> I killed my eyes looking for new shops :rofl
> 
> Tell me when it's ready so i can give my opinion, ok?



Yea sure Ill inform you


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jan 5, 2008)

May I have this as an avatar
Size: 125 x 125
No Text
If possible could it have a blue color scheme


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> May I have this as an avatar
> Size: 125 x 125
> No Text
> If possible could it have a blue color scheme



Yea sure Ill work on it as soon as I am on my computer which will be 1 -2 hours time


----------



## Beau Logan (Jan 5, 2008)

*Stock:* 

*Type:* Signature
*Text:* Beau Logan
*Size:* 550x130, or somewhere around that area.
*Other*: Not bordered, but rounded or jagged edges would be nice. Backround, color. I like lime green, light colors and texture.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 5, 2008)

Well I finally decided to make a request

*Stock -* 


*Type -* Signature/Avatar 
*Size -* 
_Signature:_ 400x200
_Avatar:_ 120x120
*Text -* I don't know...Demon and Angel...the color...don't know
*Other -* For effects, well, I'll let it up to you, the ones you think necessary and...
*Spoiler*: __ 



Could be possible to make them look like if they are a couple, yeah have an odd liking for it, curses to my friend Maiden that dragged me to the dark side >>


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 5, 2008)

I need a new UkeNaru-themed ava/sig!

Stock: 
Type: Signature/Avatar
Size: 150 x 150 for ava. Surprise me with sig size!
Other: I prefer a simple border...aside from that go nuts!


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2008)

Ill be finished by tonight all the requests


----------



## fraj (Jan 6, 2008)

ilovemashedpotatoes said:


> May I have this as an avatar
> Size: 125 x 125
> No Text
> If possible could it have a blue color scheme



Heres your avatar -  





Beau Logan said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> *Type:* Signature
> *Text:* Beau Logan
> ...



And yours - 



Kikumo Tsukino said:


> Well I finally decided to make a request
> 
> *Stock -*
> 
> ...



And heres your signature - 



Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I need a new UkeNaru-themed ava/sig!
> 
> Stock:
> Type: Signature/Avatar
> ...



Here you are let me know if any changes


----------



## ilovemashedpotatoes (Jan 6, 2008)

Thanks for the avatar, I truly appreciate it!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 7, 2008)

Thank you ılı.frajosg.lıl. !!!


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (Jan 7, 2008)

OMG!!!! I love it, thanks for the Signature ^^


----------



## fraj (Jan 8, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> Type: Signature/Avatar
> ...



Ill finish by tonight

HERE YOU GO


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 9, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> http://img120.imageshack.us/img120/4701/naruto384pg19fo9.png
> 
> I would just like the last manga panel (the "murderous, traitorous *fuck*" one). Crop the whole thing, and resize it to the required measurements if it's too big. Also, if you can make the edges transparent, that would be great!



                      .


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2008)

Ill get it on it as soon as I get on my computer and if you can ...... put the link to the image - dont spoiler tag it -_- coz i think its too large


----------



## fraj (Jan 9, 2008)

Here you go butter head -


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Jan 9, 2008)

Awesome, could you make the edges rounded like this? 
episode 1


----------



## Seany (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi there! All i want is this resized into avy size, if possible of course 

Stock:

Size: 150 x 150


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> Hi there! All i want is this resized into avy size, if possible of course
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Size: 150 x 150



Ok I made 2 versions of what your post meant. Pick anyone you like and if any changes at all - let me know


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



*Signature/Avy.*
Stock: 
Text: Shoch
Size: -
Signature: 350x115
Avy: 125x125
Other: Id like a double lined Border on Avy.


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

Werop said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...







And turn off your sig please


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 11, 2008)

Set 2

Could I just get Sasuke's head made into an avatar? I tried doing it myself, but it needs a slight size reduction.


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2008)

Vyse said:


> Shiny Pokemon Set 2
> 
> Could I just get Sasuke's head made into an avatar? I tried doing it myself, but it needs a slight size reduction.



I did not add any border because you did not ask me to give any border


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> And turn off your sig please



Thank you so much


----------



## Shiranui (Jan 11, 2008)

That works fine thank you very much. Just stocking up on avatars, though it appears I cannot rep you again for a while.


----------



## Seany (Jan 12, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok I made 2 versions of what your post meant. Pick anyone you like and if any changes at all - let me know



Awesome job! thanks


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 12, 2008)

Sig and Avy:



Can I get a sig with this image resized to whatever's suitable and a nice border? And an avy for senior member (200x200 I believe)


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sig and Avy:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get a sig with this image resized to whatever's suitable and a nice border? And an avy for senior member (200x200 I believe)



Ill be finished by tonight - a little bit time please 

Here you are


----------



## Sagara (Jan 13, 2008)

Could someone please make this into a sig? Rounded borders please. Rep and credit to you of course. Thanks


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

Nicholas Kage said:


> Could someone please make this into a sig? Rounded borders please. Rep and credit to you of course. Thanks



I can do this.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 13, 2008)

Thanks very much, I almost forgot one more detail. See the word "DVD video" at the bottom right corner, could you get rid of it? Thanks once again


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

Nicholas Kage said:


> Thanks very much, I almost forgot one more detail. See the word "DVD video" at the bottom right corner, could you get rid of it? Thanks once again




*Spoiler*: __ 





Tinkerbell-tat




What you think? 

Credit the shop please.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ill be finished by tonight - a little bit time please
> 
> Here you are



Is it possible to make the avy smaller in size cuz NF says it's too big for it's file type (by 1 Kb )


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you are 



did you like the set?


----------



## Volken (Jan 13, 2008)

So exactly who works at this shop?


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Mainly me - I handle all the requests here.... But sometimes Creator helps out and I dont mind coz hes my good friend 

And can you turn off your sig please 

Thank you


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

Fraj, can you check Foxy's shop?
you're working there too, right?
And i think you can handle the time of avy i want...


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

Dear god your demanding. 

One question. You want the effects of that Escapade (Mind spelling) pic on the avy with that girl.


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

Creator said:


> Dear god your demanding.



yeah, what's so weird?


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> yeah, what's so weird?



Nothing. I could try it but i got confused.


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Ok everybody stand back - Ill handle Kamishiro Yuki - with style


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok everybody stand back - Ill handle Kamishiro Yuki - with style



Haha, thanks 

Here it is then 
the stock 

Size: height = 450
Borders : give me the weirdest you know XD
Add a little blur, you can adjust colour and luminosity a bit, as you consider.
And also, add those things you added to my avy but starting from different points and increase the number too. Their colour... some to be dark blue, some red 
You know what to do 
Amaze me once again


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Kamishiro Yuki said:


> Haha, thanks
> 
> Here it is then
> the stock
> ...



sure ill get on it


----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> sure ill get on it



use a normal border and it will be cool 
or another than that, i don't really like it...


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Kamishiro Yuki (Jan 13, 2008)

thanks  this is perfect 
<3
you'll get the reppage soon


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Here you are creator


----------



## Creator (Jan 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are creator



Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

your welcome
OREWA SEGIDHA!!


----------



## Totitos (Jan 13, 2008)

You are already dead.

Type: sig
stock: 
Size: I dunno :/
Border: 
other: try to focus on Kenshiro (the man on the left with blue aura)
____________________________________

Type: avy
stock: 
size: senior
border: same border as above
other: focus on his face

double reps will be given + cred


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)




----------



## Totitos (Jan 13, 2008)

you are fast.

Great job Frajo


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 13, 2008)

If something fancy could be done, it would be much appreciated 

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> If something fancy could be done, it would be much appreciated
> 
> Thanks!



Ill do it


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, im new to this site but felt like posting this some what of a sig...If you choose to use it just tell me and i will gladly remove it from my sig so two people dont have it.


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

​


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh wow, that was fast. 

But not as fast as I repped you.


----------



## fraj (Jan 13, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Oh wow, that was fast.
> 
> But not as fast as I repped you.



your welcome...... i still feel your avatar looks dry coz the stock was dry...... but did you like the set?


----------



## Narut0777 (Jan 13, 2008)

Do you like my new sig? i added the name of my account well because i want people to know thats me. lol well here it is...like it?



i made this for my gamertag a while back but then it wouldnt let me edit text so i had to go over it...but i like it.


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 14, 2008)

Hey can anyone resize my current sig to the maximum allowed size for a sig here? Thanks .


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Dreikoo said:


> Hey can anyone resize my current sig to the maximum allowed size for a sig here? Thanks .



Making a sig larger will mess up the quality of the image........ so best is you send me the real image and ill reduce it to the size you want..


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Byakuya said:


> Ok, this is one fucked up request lulz
> 
> It's actually for a school project so this request is say... different.
> 
> ...



I am sorry I cant really work on that because I got exams coming and all i can do is work on simple signatures or avatars so take you request to another shop please and I am sure they will be glad to help out


----------



## Byakuya (Jan 14, 2008)

Alright, I'll do that then. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Dreikoo (Jan 14, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Making a sig larger will mess up the quality of the image........ so best is you send me the real image and ill reduce it to the size you want..



I tried making it smaller using photobucket but it was too small XD....ok i'll post the original image.


----------



## fraj (Jan 14, 2008)

Please spoiler tag that huge image -_- its screwing up the dimensions......... and heres your image resized

And turn off your sig too please


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Here you are creator


----------



## Creator (Jan 15, 2008)

Thanks. I cant rep you now. But if i remember i will in the near future.


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

I' m here as I said 

Maybe I' d like the same- style request like that one I asked Haruhi to help me out.

*Image:* Mugen
*Transparent:* Please make a transparent without background and without cock on his arm.
*Size:* 150 x 150 (width is not equal with height unfortunatly so you can cut right edge )
2 version please. With and without border.

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

I figured that a transparent avatar with a border doesnt look really nice so I left the texture remaining for it


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I figured that a transparent avatar with a border doesnt look really nice so I left the texture remaining for it



And you did right thing pal. That ava' s are brilliant. 

Rep + credit. Thank you.

Edit: one more thing. Can you add a thin border this second one also?


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)




----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Jan 15, 2008)

Wow, that was fast. Thanks again!

I' ll spread a word


----------



## fraj (Jan 15, 2008)

Your welcome - come again and shop here


----------



## Tousen (Jan 16, 2008)

you did a great job with the request that i made. I was wondering if i can make other request like that here or was that a one time thing?


----------



## fraj (Jan 16, 2008)

You can make as many requests as you can Tousen...... I will do them for you


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 16, 2008)

Oksz I got a request. Just got an avy an now I need a siggy 


*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 








size: about 350x500 or bigger

just want something fancy. Can you put font in it? Cause at the bottom or something I want it to say my name.


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Taira said:


> Oksz I got a request. Just got an avy an now I need a siggy
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Stock_
> ...



Your spoiler tag isnt working so just post the perfect url - you can do that by right clicking the image and cpoying and pasting its address link here.


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 17, 2008)

click

Ok there. Is that working?


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Taira said:


> Check this thread out.
> 
> Ok there. Is that working?



No its still not working - i believe its an invalid session


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 17, 2008)

Aww crap



how bout that??

EDIT: if not try this:


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Taira said:


> Aww crap
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Still not working because only the thumbnail works........ not the whole image.......... STOP USING A PROXY TO VIEW IT -_-


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 17, 2008)

ok there. Sorry bout the proxy thing I have to use it to just veiw this page on Naruto forums


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Taira said:


> ok there. Sorry bout the proxy thing I have to use it to just veiw this page on Naruto forums



​


----------



## Toru Hidaka (Jan 17, 2008)

?l?.frajosg.l?l. said:


> ​



 :WOW OMIGOD thats awesome! Thank you so much for going throuhg my problems. really sorry to bother you with that 

*reps an cred to u an shop*


----------



## fraj (Jan 17, 2008)

Turn off your signature please and your welcome


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 18, 2008)

Stock: 
Text: Orochimaru at top Master Of Snakes at the Bottom.
Size: Doesnt Matter, as long as its good 

There you go frajosg


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Werop said:


> Stock:
> Text: Orochimaru at top Master Of Snakes at the Bottom.
> Size: Doesnt Matter, as long as its good
> 
> There you go frajosg



Ill be finished by tonight for you


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2008)

I would like to make a sig request. 
Here is the stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 








I would just like something nice and no text. 

Size: Not sure as long as it is a good size.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> I would like to make a sig request.
> Here is the stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The stock looks nice  - ill make your sig colourfull 

and i am doing werops now and will be finished within 15 - 20 mins


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Here you are werop 





Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> I would like to make a sig request.
> Here is the stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



here you are


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are werop



Thanks dude


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Jan 19, 2008)

Thank you so much! It looks awesome!


----------



## Jude (Jan 19, 2008)

Could you Transparent(around the girl) This And color

*Spoiler*: _Wanted edditing_ 



[/IMG]




Here is what she looks like


----------



## fraj (Jan 19, 2008)

Tsubasa said:


> Could you Transparent This And color
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Wanted edditing_
> 
> ...



This shop doesnt do colourings......... and stop making so many requests 0_0
you are all over the forums asking people to do stuff for you. Take a 24 hour gap...........


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 20, 2008)

Frajosg i thought you're shop ididnt HAVE time restrictments


----------



## Jude (Jan 20, 2008)

sorry.....ılı.frajosg.lıl. im just trying to sig stuff all up so then i can be done with it all in one shot... ill cool it for a day or two


----------



## Kittan (Jan 21, 2008)

Could I get a matching non-senior avatar and the pic above resized for sig??


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Could I get a matching non-senior avatar and the pic above resized for sig??



Yea sure - ill pm you when I am finished

Here you are


----------



## Kittan (Jan 21, 2008)

Thanks a lot! I would rep, but I can't right now.


----------



## fraj (Jan 21, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#50 said:


> Thanks a lot! I would rep, but I can't right now.



Your welcome and its alright - dont worry about rep


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 22, 2008)

Id like to request 2 Avvies please

1ST:

stock:here
Text: Jet-Li
Colour:any,
Background:any
Fontark Crystal
size:125x125 and 150x150

2ND:

Stock:
text: •Yondaime•
Colour:any,
Background:any
Font:any
size:125x125 and 150x150

thanks alot!!


----------



## Happosii (Jan 22, 2008)

I would like to request a signature...If you can that would be great. 

I wasnt able to find to many good ussop Pictures but i think i found you can work with here we go. 

Stock: 
Text: Warrior of the sea 
Color: Whatever you want 
Background: same as above 
Font: more of a bold in Vernium 
Size: Whatever works and is allowed by NF 

Thanks again.


----------



## fraj (Jan 22, 2008)

Ill do both your requests after my exam - which will be tomorrow 

Until then Ill be only taking simple requests


----------



## Happosii (Jan 22, 2008)

thank's fraj im in no rush so take as much time as you need


----------



## Tousen (Jan 23, 2008)

do you think you can make a banner outta something with this


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Tousen said:


> do you think you can make a banner outta something with this



what size would you like for it? and also what kinda colour scheme because I know nothing about the skin of the colours. And also the stock isnt the best quality but if you want it then ill go for it...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 23, 2008)

wow, your te most helpfulest person ive ever seen  !!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> wow, your te most helpfulest person ive ever seen  !!!


Here you are











Happosii said:


> I would like to request a signature...If you can that would be great.
> 
> I wasnt able to find to many good ussop Pictures but i think i found you can work with here we go.
> 
> ...


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 23, 2008)

I LOVE YOU!! thanks alot(reps)


----------



## Happosii (Jan 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are



Thanks i aprreciate what you have done +reps for you!!


----------



## HK-47 (Jan 23, 2008)

Downsized to senior member avatar w/border


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2008)

Bender said:


> Downsized to senior member avatar w/border



Since Frajosg isnt here, i will take this. 


*Spoiler*: _If you want a different border, just ask_ 









Credit to the Shop Please.


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Creator said:


> Since Frajosg isnt here, i will take this.



Who says I am not here  I am always here 

anywayz take it


----------



## Creator (Jan 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Who says I am not here  I am always here
> 
> anywayz take it



You werent on when i posted.


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2008)

Can someone please make this transparent and not bigger than sig size limits? Also, matching avy pls


----------



## fraj (Jan 23, 2008)

Triumph said:


> Can someone please make this transparent and not bigger than sig size limits? Also, matching avy pls



ill do it for you


----------



## Raiden (Jan 23, 2008)

Thanks frajosg


----------



## Ryuk (Jan 24, 2008)

Can someone please make me a chibi kakashi avatar like my ichigo avatar


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 24, 2008)

Hey you said youre doors were allways open....
can you help me make a logo out of these...idk something 
Krazy but the basic idea is something simple but kool...a logo
basicly itll be a symbol for a rogue squad..."the 7 Ronin"....



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 25, 2008)

*Signature & Avy Request.*
Stock: 
Text: Shoch
Size: 
Signature- 350x120
Avy- 125x125 and one 150x150
Border: Double Lined Border.

Giving this to you Frajosg seicne SSG is busy and cant do it.

And could you also do something nice to this Picture?


----------



## Junas (Jan 25, 2008)

*Avy & Sig Request:*

*Avy:* 
Size: one 125x125 and one 150x150 for later use, Triple Line Border


*Sig:* 
Any size that fits within the limits, and make it transparent,  please.


Will credit and rep!


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 26, 2008)

A gif avatar with an animation of he man holding his sword above his head. 150x150

Also, a border for my sig, whatever you think looks good.

Reps of course for whoever does.


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Ill be done with all requests either by tonight or tomorrow night


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Musashi said:


> Hey you said youre doors were allways open....
> can you help me make a logo out of these...idk something
> Krazy but the basic idea is something simple but kool...a logo
> basicly itll be a symbol for a rogue squad..."the 7 Ronin"....
> ...



Heres something animated - 




Werop said:


> *Signature & Avy Request.*
> Stock:
> Text: Shoch
> Size:
> ...


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Bookman said:


> *Avy & Sig Request:*
> 
> *Avy:*
> Size: one 125x125 and one 150x150 for later use, Triple Line Border
> ...


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> A gif avatar with an animation of he man holding his sword above his head. 150x150
> 
> Also, a border for my sig, whatever you think looks good.
> 
> Reps of course for whoever does.


----------



## Sagara (Jan 26, 2008)

Could you turn this into an avy? Rounded borders please.

Rep and credit to you of course


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Could you turn this into an avy? Rounded borders please.
> 
> Rep and credit to you of course


----------



## Junas (Jan 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. thanks for the avy and sig! Looks great! +reps and credits...


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 26, 2008)

Can I have a set please with this picture

Avatar: 125x125
Sig: Can you make the size smaller with a border around it and can you try to get rid of the japanese word (if you can)


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



Awesome, can you make the border like yours but more round and black coloring?


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

TheDreaming said:


> Awesome, can you make the border like yours but more round and black coloring?





turn off your sig man - you should know by now


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 26, 2008)

What do you mean turn it off? Like get a new pic?


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

i mean click on advanced and un check the button what says show signature -_-

or are you acting dumb?


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2008)

Could you make something nice out of that ?


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Werop said:


> Could you make something nice out of that ?





Be considerate and first comment on the oe i made for you first and then talk about the rest.

All other requests I will complete tomorrow


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2008)

I did say i really liked it, though i might add the colors also look very nice and i think it matches the picture really good.


----------



## fraj (Jan 26, 2008)

Where did you say you really like it -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 26, 2008)

Oh, i thought i did but it seems i didn't O.o sorry.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 26, 2008)

Hey I'd like to request a sig and avy if possible please 

Don't know too much what you can do from these kinda pics but anything will do


Type - Sig
Size - Use any you'd like as long as I can fit it into my signature.
Other - If possible maybe remove the text, although it doesn't matter too much.  Just do what you'll think will make it look good 


Type - Avatar
Size - Whatever is standard, 125x125 i think it is? as long as I can use it 
Other - Hmm, don't really know  you decide what you want to do with it.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> Hey I'd like to request a sig and avy if possible please
> 
> Don't know too much what you can do from these kinda pics but anything will do
> 
> ...



 Taken, and done. 


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





[Shinsen-Subs]​_Kidou​_Senshi​_Gundam​_00​_-​_16​_[AD2266DD].avi





*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





[Shinsen-Subs]​_Kidou​_Senshi​_Gundam​_00​_-​_16​_[AD2266DD].avi




Reps to the shop owner and credit to the shop please.  If you want any edits, just ask.


----------



## Quagles (Jan 27, 2008)

Thanks , It looks great.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jan 27, 2008)

Can get a avatar made from this image? What I want in specific is mainly around head area.  

Also a nice border black or white one depends on what looks better with the image. 

Same size x  width as the avatar I have right now.

Thanks,


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Can get a avatar made from this image? What I want in specific is mainly around head area.
> 
> Also a nice border black or white one depends on what looks better with the image.
> 
> ...



 Taken and done. 


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





Kitchen Ecstasy




Reps to the shop owner and credit to the shop please.  If you want any edits, just ask.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 27, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Where did you say you really like it -_-





Hey man heres some REP in advance....


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 27, 2008)

Tara said:


> Can I have a set please with this picture
> 
> Avatar: 125x125
> Sig: Can you make the size smaller with a border around it and can you try to get rid of the japanese word (if you can)



Sorry, I just didn't want anybody to forget my request


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

Tara said:


> Sorry, I just didn't want anybody to forget my request



 Taken and done. 


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





this





*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





this




Reps to the shop owner and credit to the shop please.  If you want any edits, just ask.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2008)

Could you make a set please? ^^
The avi non-senior size and the sig.. the size you think fits better
Just make it look cool  you are free to use the effects, brushes and colors you want


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

darkshine1607 said:


> Could you make a set please? ^^
> The avi non-senior size and the sig.. the size you think fits better
> Just make it look cool  you are free to use the effects, brushes and colors you want



 Taken and done. 


*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 





this





*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





this




Reps to the shop owner and credit to the shop please.  If you want any edits, just ask.


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2008)

I like them  but can you edit the sig so his hair can be seen completely?


----------



## Creator (Jan 27, 2008)

darkshine1607 said:


> I like them  but can you edit the sig so his hair can be seen completely?




*Spoiler*: _You mean like this?_ 





here


----------



## Ema Skye (Jan 27, 2008)

Thank you! *reps*


----------



## Kuro (Jan 27, 2008)

yes, thanks


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 27, 2008)

Hi can you make this into a siggy and avatar for me please? 

Sig:


Avy:



The Size of both can be the standard size doesnt matter.


----------



## Jude (Jan 27, 2008)




----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Want this stock made into a sig please (and ava set if possible) 


Size: 400 x 120
avi size: standard size

Sorry dont usually ask for sigs but my ps is down at the moment.

If its just something where its a cut out, then let that be it. I would rather a sig though

Thx in advance, and love the work you guys do here. You guys really dont have to do this for people


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Oh wow so many requests - sorry guys I was away for a few days. Thanks creator 
I owe you one


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

It just seem you we're away for 1 day


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

alright since I am here - Ill take all the requests here


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> alright since I am here - Ill take all the requests here



hey did you get my request...jw 

thank yuu in advance!!


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Musashi said:


> hey did you get my request...jw
> 
> thank yuu in advance!!



I did your previous request and you havent commented anything on it -_-


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

Well i commented on mine so do mine


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

i swear it - stop treating me like a dog......... wait if i have already done a request for you.......... let me do stuff for other people too


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 28, 2008)

Okay, could you *please* do my request?


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

Misha-San said:


> Hi can you make this into a siggy and avatar for me please?
> 
> Sig:
> 
> ...



Here you are


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)




----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Heres something animated -



well i didnt comment but i gave you REP....
and i eded up making the signs myself kuzz i ended up ussing Ninjas as the Logos...


BUT thank you for Making it animated....you went far and beyond!!
thank you so much....


----------



## Misha-San (Jan 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Here you are



Lol Thank you!  ^_^


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2008)

hate to be picky....

but the things on the shoulders (the greenish colors) could you get rid of them?


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Well im in no rush just tell me if you can do mines ^^


----------



## fraj (Jan 28, 2008)

update - all other requests will be finished tomorrow.........


----------



## Jude (Jan 28, 2008)

lol sounds good


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 28, 2008)

Umm you know what, I dont want a sig of that stock I gave you earlier, I want a sig of this stock




http://i71.photobucket.com/albums/i1.../kitesig-1.gif


or this



Link removed



Make the sigs something like this.
Link removed


What I mean by that is make some of the picture come out the sig... Don't make the sigs exactly like that one lol



Anyway, yea, I dont care if It takes longer, Id prefer the first one though



Size: 400 x 150



ava + sig set would be appreciated, although It might be asking for much.

Rep and Cred will be given.

Thx


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 29, 2008)

Hi, umm I want to request a Bleach Banner.

Stock:

Text: Get Bleach, Discussion Boards
Size:890px X 211px

Thanks alot
Btw its for a forum


----------



## GduBz (Jan 29, 2008)

Very simple request 

Stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 












Type: Signature.
Size: Dimenstions are already set.
Text: None.

Other: I would like a looping gif of the three images in the order they are shown. Seconds in between the frames can be anywhere from 1-2 seconds. Basicly:

Image 1, *2sec*, Image 2, *2sec*, Image 3, *2sec*, looping. Erza fashion show! Fading isn't necessary, but I am curious to how it would look. Maybe like a white flash inbetween frames, like a camera flash? As for a border, maybe some sort of star graphic. 

Sorry for all the trouble. I'd be doing this myself I'f my computer was up and running. 

Thank you for the time.


----------



## fraj (Jan 29, 2008)

Ok getting on requests now


----------



## GduBz (Jan 29, 2008)

Awesome, thanks for work you put into these requests.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Jan 29, 2008)

Avatar

Size: lolz normal size
Render:
Text: Two

Sig

Render:here

Text: TworagonBall Hunter


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 29, 2008)

Hey man just checking again kinda hoping yull do my request...kuzz last time you kinda maid me feel like it wasnt gona happen,,,,well thanks in advance


----------



## Gentleman (Jan 29, 2008)

Hello, Could I get an avatar done on 

Please and Thank you ^^
Just standard Avatar sizes and may I have a rounded edges?


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 30, 2008)

Thanks alot ılı.frajosg.lıl.!!


----------



## Ronin (Jan 30, 2008)

If I wanted a selection from a youtube video done, Can you do it or must I venture to nother shop?


----------



## /root (Jan 30, 2008)

Avatar stock:



125x125 and Senior Member size versions, if possible. 125x125 pref. since thats the limit i'm stuck with right now

Sig stock:



No text required, a straight transperancy of only the character with perhaps a dark outline around her would be perfect.

ty in advance


----------



## Usagi (Jan 30, 2008)

Signature and avatar request~

Signature:
Text: none
size: Senior default
etc: A render, but with added designs. 
designs: whatever you want to come up with, as long as the colors compliment the picture, and if the lower part of the picture could be censored a bit...

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 



link if the picture below isn't showing.




Avatar:
Size: senior default [150x150]
Border: 1px black
Text: Usagi
Font: something fun? 
Of what: same stock as above, just her face area.
Etc: Same idea as above, incorporate designs, blah blah.

Cred and rep~<3


----------



## Bolt Crank (Jan 30, 2008)

SIGNATURE:
Stock:
Size: 500x300


AVATAR:
Stock: Same
Size: 80x80 / 100x100


Please.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Jan 31, 2008)

umm still waiting ^^;; sorry dont mean to be a pain


----------



## Jude (Jan 31, 2008)

lol arnt we all ^^

but no worrys i can wait.!


----------



## fraj (Jan 31, 2008)

may I have this thread locked please - I got exams at the moment and I need to study for them . I am really sorry about the requests. I will do all of them in the weekend and the shop will be up and running from sunday onwards. Sorry seriously


----------



## Jude (Jan 31, 2008)

Its alright we can all wait ^^


----------



## Vaeny (Jan 31, 2008)

Indeed, take you're time.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Jan 31, 2008)

Wow you must have alot of studiying to do!?


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Jan 31, 2008)

no lipstick

make the flag a sword



when you get back of course


----------



## Jude (Jan 31, 2008)

your asking for the impostible and stop posting request.... seriously...

and your sig -.-


----------



## Gecka (Jan 31, 2008)

i'm requesting a medium to large non-senior sized Lelouch(From Code Geass) avy.


----------



## Inner-Kyuubi (Feb 1, 2008)

*Sig Request*

*Text:* A World Away
*SubText:* AWA
*Size:* 400 X 150


*Details:*  Could you only put the circled Characters in the sig.  

If you need a picture without the circle here it is:




Thanks in advance!


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

The Original said:


> If I wanted a selection from a youtube video done, Can you do it or must I venture to nother shop?



I think ill be able to do it for you


----------



## Ronin (Feb 1, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I think ill be able to do it for you



ah,your dedication knows no bounds. I'll post the links in a few.


Dragonforce- Revolution Death squad
00:49-00:58
(Just the video rather than the black box on the outside also)

Would like it as an avy but I understand if it can't be done. The one im using now that you made will suffice.


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Neji_WinsAll said:


> Umm you know what, I dont want a sig of that stock I gave you earlier, I want a sig of this stock
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> Hi, umm I want to request a Bleach Banner.
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...





If the banners alright Ill add the text


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

GduBz said:


> Very simple request
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Two said:


> Avatar
> 
> Size: lolz normal size
> Render:
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Hello, Could I get an avatar done on
> 
> Please and Thank you ^^
> Just standard Avatar sizes and may I have a rounded edges?


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Adam said:


> Avatar stock:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Usagi said:


> Signature and avatar request~
> 
> Signature:
> Text: none
> ...




​


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 1, 2008)

*Signature Request.*
Stock: 
Size: Anything as long as it doesnt exceed limit.
Text: Shoch
Border: Same as on my current Signature.

*Avy Request.*
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Text: None.
Border: Red Lined Border.


----------



## Tleilaxu (Feb 1, 2008)

Can anyone add Sharingan Toemoe to these pics?

Please make them the max size for senior member avatars. Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Pai Napple said:


> SIGNATURE:
> Stock:
> Size: 500x300
> 
> ...



Your stock was lovely and I tried using graphics on it and it only messed up the stock. I think it looks best the way it is man. Lovely stock 



​


----------



## fraj (Feb 1, 2008)

Inner-Kyuubi said:


> *Text:* A World Away
> *SubText:* AWA
> *Size:* 400 X 150
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 1, 2008)

avy request

type: avy
stock: 
size: 150x150
style: if you could just lighten it up a bit and maybe add some textures that would be great. but you can play around with it if you want.


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks a ton I'll cred, and rep once I am able to  It looks great


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 2, 2008)

*AVAS*



Sizes:150x150,150x200(Text: SplinteRhaella Army)


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

Alright baby we are back in business - I will complete every other request by tonight for sure


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Feb 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> If the banners alright Ill add the text



Awesome banner 

Make the font stylish!

thanks alot!


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

Jet-Li said:


> Awesome banner
> 
> Make the font stylish!
> 
> thanks alot!



How about you select a font from Fonts.com and give me the link and Ill add the font for you with some cool colours


----------



## Kakashi666 (Feb 2, 2008)

Hi! Could someone create me a Sig Request from the new Shakugan no Shana Opening?
That would be really really nice 
Thanks in advance.



Sig Request:

Time: 0:36 to 0:40
Size: 246x138


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2008)

Kakashi666 if you read the first post it says you need 150 posts.


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

Werop said:


> *Signature Request.*
> Stock:
> Size: Anything as long as it doesnt exceed limit.
> Text: Shoch
> ...


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



Ahh thanks! i love it!


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

Tleilaxu said:


> Can anyone add Sharingan Toemoe to these pics?
> 
> Please make them the max size for senior member avatars. Thanks!




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## fraj (Feb 2, 2008)

Bender said:


> *AVAS*
> 
> 
> 
> Sizes:150x150,150x200(Text: SplinteRhaella Army)


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>






what about me....


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Feb 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> How about you select a font from Fonts.com and give me the link and Ill add the font for you with some cool colours



Fine which do you think is best?











Thanks again


----------



## Bolt Crank (Feb 2, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Your stock was lovely and I tried using graphics on it and it only messed up the stock. I think it looks best the way it is man. Lovely stock
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Aaawesome!!! I love it!!! 

Thanks!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 2, 2008)

Sig and Avy:



Size: As you see fit. 
And a nice border please. 
I want those words on the upper left corner though. Basically I just want it resized nicely with a good border to match.

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

update : all requests will be done by  tonight


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 3, 2008)

Could I get some fitting text here? 

"SplinteRhaella Army"


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2008)

Hello i was wondering if i could get a set i was thinkin of sasuke/neji back to back time skip for the sig also can it be no background please and for the avatar i was thinkin of half sasuke face and half neji face with their byakugan and sharingan active time skip  please thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sig and Avy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> avy request
> 
> type: avy
> stock:
> ...



repost.
por favor.


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> repost.
> por favor.





Is that alright for an animation? And just specify what kinda texture you would like


----------



## Ironhide (Feb 3, 2008)

Avatar
size: 150x200
Text: SplinteRhaella Army (what ever style and color u think fits best with it)
also can i have a border around it


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 







*Stock* - Above
Type - Avatar
Size - Same dimensions
Text - None
Other - I was wondering if they (the different avatars) could be made into GIF format--assuming it doesn't go over the limit.


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Raining Blood said:


> Avatar
> size: 150x200
> Text: SplinteRhaella Army (what ever style and color u think fits best with it)
> also can i have a border around it


----------



## Calm (Feb 3, 2008)

Can some one make this picture clean and clear



and



please and thank you


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Circe said:


> *Stock* - Above
> Type - Avatar
> Size - Same dimensions
> Text - None
> Other - I was wondering if they (the different avatars) could be made into GIF format--assuming it doesn't go over the limit.


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Hello i was wondering if i could get a set i was thinkin of sasuke/neji back to back time skip for the sig also can it be no background please and for the avatar i was thinkin of half sasuke face and half neji face with their byakugan and sharingan active time skip  please thanks


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Calm said:


> Can some one make this picture clean and clear
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What do you want me to do exactly? you want me to remove the background?


----------



## Calm (Feb 3, 2008)

I want the picture to be clear. As you can see its blurry and unfocused. The same applies to the second picture

edit:damn! sorry about showing the sig


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Astral said:


> Could I get some fitting text here?
> 
> "SplinteRhaella Army"


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Calm said:


> I want the picture to be clear. As you can see its blurry and unfocused. The same applies to the second picture
> 
> edit:damn! sorry about showing the sig



I am really sorry I dont know how to do that. I will soon learn how to since I dont. But meanwhile you can request it in Fuujin's shop which will be down the request and give away page 

And turn off your signature please 

And sorry i wasnt able to do your request. I apologise


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



not what i had in mind but thats off the hook thanks a bunchX3 CREDIT AND REP CUMIN


----------



## Calm (Feb 3, 2008)

Ahh *disappointment* Thanks anyways 

If you know someone who can make the pciture unblurry can you ask them to and PM the pics to me?


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Unoace said:


> not what i had in mind but thats off the hook thanks a bunchX3 CREDIT AND REP CUMIN



DId you like it or not basically?

And can you turn off your sig please - if you dont know how to click edit and then go advanced and then fix it there please


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm, I don't know if this is what I was looking for. Thanks anyway though.


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

Astral said:


> Hmm, I don't know if this is what I was looking for. Thanks anyway though.



Well use this website to tell me what kinda font you need 



And also if possible speficy colour and Ill try to add some texture around the text


----------



## Circe (Feb 3, 2008)

'Sup, Frog. 

/creating traffic.

EDIT: Could this not fit?

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Shiranui (Feb 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Well use this website to tell me what kinda font you need
> 
> 
> 
> And also if possible speficy colour and Ill try to add some texture around the text



Oh thats very helpful. I like the VTKS Encantar font:



As for color, black and white.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> DId you like it or not basically?
> 
> And can you turn off your sig please - if you dont know how to click edit and then go advanced and then fix it there please



of course its awesome 
sorry about the sig i forgot i was so excited you and pearl are very talented


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Is that alright for an animation? And just specify what kinda texture you would like



This is great~! 

But would it be too much to ask if I could see it not as an animation?


----------



## fraj (Feb 3, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> This is great~!
> 
> But would it be too much to ask if I could see it not as an animation?



You mean you want 2 seperate avatars? because I cant really put both of them into one avatar

*Update - all other requests will be done by tomorrow night *


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Feb 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> You mean you want 2 seperate avatars? because I cant really put both of them into one avatar
> 
> *Update - all other requests will be done by tomorrow night *



I actually wanted both of them in one, but if you can't do it that's fine.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 4, 2008)

Can someone make an avatar out of this pic (125x200). Also, please place "SplinterRhaella army" at the bottom of the avatar. Thanks.


----------



## ~Kyo~ (Feb 4, 2008)

omg omg thank you so much


----------



## Sitex (Feb 5, 2008)

A tall order, but reps will come.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://www.100megspop3.com/scottororo/UXScottOrorolook.jpg
Scott ans storm only, shrunk to fit forum sizes.
[Aznmedia.net]the brilliant green - Ash Like Snow[2008.02.06].rar
[Aznmedia.net]the brilliant green - Ash Like Snow[2008.02.06].rar
[Aznmedia.net]the brilliant green - Ash Like Snow[2008.02.06].rar

lmao def needs shrinking.
b4

only cassandra cain (batgirl) shrunk.

b4
shrunk if need be

here
harley alone, no border or BG
here
no BG shrunk

Possible data dump from disc
shrunk, no BG

shrunk, psylocke only

b4

shrunk, only emma
b4
shrunk to fit, only jubilee no BG
Possible data dump from disc
shrunk, rogue only.

def shrunk, powergirl and supergirl, no BG
Possible data dump from disc
to fit no BG
Link removed
no BG

no BG

leave the brick
Link removed
lol only the circle shes in.
Link removed
holy shit, shrink, no bg




If it can be done id like them all to appear as one gif. if not don't worry about it. 

If it can be done i'll make sure to rep you for every single picture.


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Feb 5, 2008)

Have  you done my request frajosc?


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2008)

Update - I am busy tonight I am sorry so every request will be done by tomorrow night. And hope I am not busy tomorrow


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 5, 2008)

Can I get it as a gif? I want the panel in the top left first and then the panel in the top right and then the panel in the bottom left and then the panel in the bottom right and then the "Monster" in the middle. Can I get each panel big enough that the words can still be read?

And can I just get an avy with the picture in the bottom left?

Since you're busy, you could do this later on cuz I'm in no hurry.


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 6, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Avatar
Size - 125 by 125
Text - none
Other - Give it one of those nice borders. You can decide how much to crop it, depending on how good it looks, but try and have it close up to the face with some of the body showing.


----------



## Creator (Feb 6, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Stock -
> Type - Avatar
> Size - 125 by 125
> Text - none
> Other - Give it one of those nice borders. You can decide how much to crop it, depending on how good it looks, but try and have it close up to the face with some of the body showing.



 Taken and done. 


*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 





[Shinsen-Subs] Persona Trinity Soul - 05 avi




Reps to the shop owner and credit to the shop please.  If you want any edits, just ask.


----------



## faults (Feb 6, 2008)

Stock: 
Type: Avatar
Size: 150x150
Text: faults


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 7, 2008)

faults said:


> Stock:
> Type: Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> Text: faults



here you go.


*Spoiler*: __ 










hope you dont mind that i did these frajosg


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2008)

Nah I dont mind really. I have been a bit busy lately so ill get on with requests now for a bit.


----------



## faults (Feb 7, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> here you go.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




ahhah, thanks a lot <3. +rep


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 8, 2008)

This one's for *ılı.frajosg.lıl.*

Avy request

Size: 150x150 with a simple thin white and black border
Type: I would like it animated
Images:










I would like them all to be in the animation. The transition would be like this one. The order of the pictures is as I gave them to you, from top to bottom. 

Let me know if there are any problems.


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> This one's for *ılı.frajosg.lıl.*
> 
> Avy request
> 
> ...



None of the links are working for me. When I click them they turn into html codes and the image doesnt show up. Just try hosting it in another site and post again please.


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 8, 2008)

Odd.


*Spoiler*: __ 














Can you see them now?

+ I'll now upload them somewhere else just in case.


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2008)

I can only see the 2nd - 5th and 7th 
the rest are not working wait ill try to do something give me a second

nah they are not working


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 8, 2008)

Wow. So photobucket doesn't work for you? Okay, I'll upload them somewhere else.


----------



## Vaeny (Feb 8, 2008)

Ah, i took my request away seince i felt you needed some weight of your Shoulder frajosg


----------



## fraj (Feb 9, 2008)

I have been very lazy lately. Ill get back to work now


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Feb 9, 2008)

can i make a request......is that ok?


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 9, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I have been very lazy lately. Ill get back to work now



Can you tell me if they work for you nao? XD


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 9, 2008)

Set request for frajosg.

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: 

Sig
Size: Within limits
Stock:

Thanks


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Feb 9, 2008)

Why do you keep ignoring my request from 2 weeks ılı.frajosg.lıl.?


----------



## Circe (Feb 9, 2008)

Post 1K . 

EDIT: So this won't be complete spam:
*Sig:*


*Size:* A bit under senior size limits (to allow for text)
*Stock:* Above
*Manipulation:* Transparency/logo removal

EDIT: Before it's made transparent, would it be possible to cut off the large bits of space that are wasted at the bottom and top and sides (more at the top and sides than bottom, actually) of the image (so the end-product won't be needlessly oblong)?


----------



## fraj (Feb 9, 2008)

All requests will be complete tomorrow - just check the shop same time tomorrow


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 10, 2008)

Stock -
Type - Signature and avatar
Size - 125x125 for the avatar, you can decide for the sig 
Text - 
Other - try to take out the logo in the top right corner.


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get it as a gif? I want the panel in the top left first and then the panel in the top right and then the panel in the bottom left and then the panel in the bottom right and then the "Monster" in the middle. Can I get each panel big enough that the words can still be read?
> 
> And can I just get an avy with the picture in the bottom left?
> 
> Since you're busy, you could do this later on cuz I'm in no hurry.


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Set request for frajosg.
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

Circe said:


> Post 1K .
> 
> EDIT: So this won't be complete spam:
> *Sig:*
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature and avatar
> Size - 125x125 for the avatar, you can decide for the sig
> Text -
> Other - try to take out the logo in the top right corner.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2008)

150 x 150 avy please


----------



## Lazlow (Feb 10, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> IMG]http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee22/frajosg/Newavatarwithborder.png[/IMG]


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 150 x 150 avy please


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2008)

Forgot to ask for a border, but that's already very nice.

You even threw in rounded edge


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Forgot to ask for a border, but that's already very nice.
> 
> You even threw in rounded edge


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 10, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



Thanks. 

Just a few questions, is it possible to add the "This is your brain" line in the first panel? Also would it be too big if there's more time between each panel?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 10, 2008)

Danke


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Just a few questions, is it possible to add the "This is your brain" line in the first panel? Also would it be too big if there's more time between each panel?


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 10, 2008)

lol not that. I still wanted the first panel to be the same. I just wanted the line "This is your brain" that was already present in the picture from before.


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> lol not that. I still wanted the first panel to be the same. I just wanted the line "This is your brain" that was already present in the picture from before.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 10, 2008)

I mean this panel here:



Sorry about this. If it's too much work to do all this then it's alright cuz I can just use the first one.


----------



## fraj (Feb 10, 2008)

can i do it tomorrow please


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 10, 2008)

Yeah sure.

Sorry about the trouble. >_>


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 10, 2008)

*Stock:*


*Type:* A signature
*Size:* Not sure but as long as it is a good size. 
*Text: *Happy Valentine Day
*Other:* Hearts or something Valentine's Day related

Thank you in advance. :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 11, 2008)

hey frajosg

can you make me a code geass set.



sig
(can you transparent) i just want the guy(lelouche) in the set.

avi
just want the guy(lelouche)

size= non senior (as wide as possible)

boarder= purple like his eyes

rep and credit of course

thank you for your time


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 11, 2008)

Geez, thanks for ignoring me.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2008)

Can i get this picture transparented please.  I will rep you when i can. Dont worry about the size, just transparent it.  

It has to be very good.


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> Geez, thanks for ignoring me.



Just bump your post up -_-
Dont say something stupid like geez thanks for ignoring me or shit like that


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Just bump your post up -_-
> Dont say something stupid like geez thanks for ignoring me or shit like that



Are you going to do my request?


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Creator said:


> Are you going to do my request?



I did not say I am not gonna do it 
So let me just do the rest of the requests first and ill do yours after that. 
Just need a little time for it though


----------



## Amuro-ro-ro (Feb 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Just bump your post up -_-
> Dont say something stupid like geez thanks for ignoring me or shit like that



So assuming that you're ignoring me even when I ask you twice to tell me if my pics are working for you is so presumptous of me?

I thought I made it obvious enough. :/ 

Will bump next time then.


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Butter Head said:


> So assuming that you're ignoring me even when I ask you twice to tell me if my pics are working for you is so presumptous of me?
> 
> I thought I made it obvious enough. :/
> 
> Will bump next time then.



They did not work - I dont know why though 
I dont see whats wrong with it


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Lady Tsukiyomi said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> *Type:* A signature
> ...



If the picture is alright I will add the text for you


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> hey frajosg
> 
> can you make me a code geass set.
> 
> ...





When i tried to make the signature transparent the hair on the top was blended to the background and the shape came out really badly. So I thought Ill make it a vertical sig which will look much better.


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i get this picture transparented please.  I will rep you when i can. Dont worry about the size, just transparent it.
> 
> It has to be very good.


----------



## Creator (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks.  Looks great.


----------



## fraj (Feb 11, 2008)

Creator said:


> Thanks.  Looks great.



Your welcome 

call again to my shop and you wont be disappointed


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 11, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> When i tried to make the signature transparent the hair on the top was blended to the background and the shape came out really badly. So I thought Ill make it a vertical sig which will look much better.



thanks frojasg

rep and credit now


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> If the picture is alright I will add the text for you


I like the design but can you make the purples a little darker? Thank you again. <3


----------



## faults (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey I have one more request if thats fine, thanks ahead for the great work.



Stock:

```
text: clearly outplayed
type: avatar and signature
size: avatar=100x100, sig= 100x56
```


grats


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

faults said:


> Hey I have one more request if thats fine, thanks ahead for the great work.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wait that makes no sense at all - why will I made a signature smaller than you avatar? give me the right dimensions please


----------



## Karmaxx (Feb 12, 2008)

*1st request ever. 

Orochimaru Avatar I need something like really good not some picture with a border like really awesome looking and cool. 

thanks,*


----------



## fraj (Feb 12, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> *1st request ever.
> 
> Orochimaru Avatar I need something like really good not some picture with a border like really awesome looking and cool.
> 
> thanks,*


----------



## faults (Feb 12, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Wait that makes no sense at all - why will I made a signature smaller than you avatar? give me the right dimensions please



those are the right dimensions. It's just a banner thats only allowed for a competitive gaming league :/. Prolly shouldve explained that better sorry.


----------



## Totitos (Feb 13, 2008)

Time for a Vile set 

Type:avy
Stock: 
Border:black
Size:senior
Other:focus on his face
___________________________

Type:sig
Stock: x
Border:black
Size: I dunno
Other: go artistic

I'll rep you twice + cred


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Feb 14, 2008)

Type : both avy and sig

Stock : either this one 


or this one
Curry, jesteśmy z tobą 

Border : creators choise

Size for Sig: nothing to big, just what ever looks cool 

Text : Abarai Renji (sig only)

Other : Im just mainly looking for a good Abarai Renji Avy and sig, if you have another pic that looks better or that would make for a better Avy/Sig and would like to use that instead then by all means do so. 

Thanks heaps for anywork created
muchly appreciated


----------



## Geno (Feb 14, 2008)

Can I get a transparency with the the following image?



No changes in size needed, I just need it transparent.
Will rep the person that does it.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 14, 2008)

Hey Frajosg, can you make Zetsu, the golden Byakugan eye, and Neji transparent please. A matching avatar would also help. Please don't make it above sig limits


----------



## fraj (Feb 14, 2008)

*Update - all requests will be completed by tomorrow same time in the night 
Until then be patient please *


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Totitos said:


> Time for a Vile set
> 
> Type:avy
> Stock:
> ...



TOTI 



​


----------



## Totitos (Feb 15, 2008)

GJ Frajo 

"reps"


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

KingofKings45 said:


> Type : both avy and sig
> 
> Stock : either this one
> 
> ...




Avatar - 

Sig - ​


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Geno said:


> Can I get a transparency with the the following image?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Frajosg, can you make Zetsu, the golden Byakugan eye, and Neji transparent please. A matching avatar would also help. Please don't make it above sig limits


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2008)

*Type:* Avatar
*Size:* 150x150 
*Text:* None




*Type:* Signature
*Size:* Not sure but as long as it is a good size. 
*Text:* The White Cloud


----------



## Nero (Feb 15, 2008)

Type: Signature
Size: Im not a pro, what makes it look just right^^
Text: 'For my Kyrie..'  and in a corner 'Nero'
Border: Black
thanx in advance


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> *Type:* Avatar
> *Size:* 150x150
> *Text:* None
> 
> ...








I dunno what happened to the avatar but thats bound to happen if you make a smaller image larger especially if its animated


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> Type: Signature
> Size: Im not a pro, what makes it look just right^^
> Text: 'For my Kyrie..'  and in a corner 'Nero'
> Border: Black
> thanx in advance



I was thinking if devil may cry was your theme then why not use this coz its much more better


----------



## Nero (Feb 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I was thinking if devil may cry was your theme then why not use this coz its much more better



wajoo, if i may   Rep+creddies


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2008)

King_Bowser said:


> wajoo, if i may   Rep+creddies



sure use it - i know its badass


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 15, 2008)

Umm...

Pretty good.




*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 





Size: 150x150


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Feb 15, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Avatar -
> 
> Sig - ​



Thanks heaps... looks gr8!!! u sure are talented    
REPS!!!!


----------



## Geno (Feb 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> http://i234.photobucket.com/albums/ee22/frajosg/2h8a7o6copredredredy.png


Looks awesome, thanks again.
Will add to your rep. ^^


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 17, 2008)

Omg,the sigs you make are so awesomeee-i want one too!

Stock - 
Type - Sig and Avi ^^
Size - Avi-150x150 Sig-500x200
Text - "Some1InSaNe" can you put it somewhere in the edge's and I'd like it more if it wast in a really bright collor,barely visible ^^

Thank you soo much in future


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 17, 2008)

Could I please get a sig for 

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## fraj (Feb 17, 2008)

*All requests will be complete by tomorrow night.*


----------



## Freija (Feb 17, 2008)

type: ava
stock: 
girl furthest to the right
text: no text
background: suprise me
size: 150x150


type: sig
stock: *girl to the left *
size: your choice
text: Freija is Chillin'


----------



## Lady Tsukiyomi (Feb 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> If the picture is alright I will add the text for you


Sorry to bother you about this but can you change the colors a bit? Maybe darker purples? Oh and about the text, you don't have to add it. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 17, 2008)

kidloco

That is what I am talking about.


Here are the panels I want


I want the 1st, 2nd and 3rd on this one.


*Spoiler*: __ 







All 3 here

*Spoiler*: __ 







And the 1st 3rd 4th and 5th here

Can It be done?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2008)

?



Border please ^___^


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Whoa - frajosg, you're really busy 

(need help? I'm never getting requests  )


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Whoa - frajosg, you're really busy
> 
> (need help? I'm never getting requests  )



You can do mine if you want


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

I'd be glad too  Just borders? Want anything else?


Something like this?


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Feb 18, 2008)

Stock - Any Tobi pics you can find
Type - Both
Size - Your call
Text - in the top right corner, have it say "Tobi-san" and somewhere else, have it say "Tobi is epic win."


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

Tobi-san said:


> Stock - Any Tobi pics you can find
> Type - Both
> Size - Your call
> Text - in the top right corner, have it say "Tobi-san" and somewhere else, have it say "Tobi is epic win."



How's this tobi-san?


----------



## Chibi Buizel (Feb 18, 2008)

GR8!!!!!!!


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

SoMe1InSaNe said:


> Omg,the sigs you make are so awesomeee-i want one too!
> 
> Stock -
> Type - Sig and Avi ^^
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Could I please get a sig for
> 
> Thanks a bunch!


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Freija is Chillin' said:


> type: ava
> stock:
> girl furthest to the right
> text: no text
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Oro-chan
> 
> That is what I am talking about.
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Feb 18, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> ?
> 
> 
> 
> Border please ^___^


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Feb 18, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'd be glad too  Just borders? Want anything else?
> 
> 
> Something like this?



I'll try this out thanks 

Good work with the transparency by the way


----------



## Freija (Feb 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



i'll rep you as soon as i get unsealed... in like 1 and a half week  but my rep power is worth the wait


----------



## Gentleman (Feb 18, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, but it won't let me rep you


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2008)

Stock - 

Type - Signature And Avatar 

Size - avy: 125px x 125px
          Sig: 500px x 300 px

Text - On the avy, could you put, Lt. B in the bottom right corner, in the color black

for the sig, could you put Lt. Bailey in the middle of the bottom, the color black

Other - If possibly could you add a black boarder

Thank you a lot!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

How's this? On the sig i put the text to the side or else it would look very weird right on the  chin...


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2008)

Thank you so much!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 18, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Juice (Feb 18, 2008)

I +reped you and its in my sig that you made it. Thank you very much you did a great job.


----------



## Raiden (Feb 18, 2008)

Can you play around with this? Sig and avy pls that's not above limits.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2008)

Ok i found a stock image:

i would like that in a avatar/sig
avatar:usual avatar size and i nice orange border
 and transperent
sig size and Naruto Uzumaki in orange at the bottom
 and transperent
 and orange border
thanks in advance
~double rep and cred~


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

OK foxy thats it - I need something to do so Ill tell you when I am busy and then you can help me.......


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Feb 19, 2008)

Stock : 
Link removed

would u please be able to resize this to normal avatar size and also make the back ground transparent?

thanks heaps in advance... its not for me... its for a friend =)


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 19, 2008)

KingofKings45 said:


> Stock :
> Btw if you're bored you can comment on these random avatars/sigs I made
> 
> would u please be able to resize this to normal avatar size and also make the back ground transparent?
> ...


 

here


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 19, 2008)

Umm... ichigo. frajosg works alone and he said if he was busy i'd be his right hand man so try somewhere else...


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you play around with this? Sig and avy pls that's not above limits.


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

Unoace said:


> Ok i found a stock image:
> 
> i would like that in a avatar/sig
> avatar:usual avatar size and i nice orange border
> ...


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Feb 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



thanks alot man


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Feb 19, 2008)

Frog my sig's bandwith got exceeded

can you re upload it and pm me the link?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 19, 2008)

hey fraj i know you must be busy man, but so am i could you maybe render this for me. its a not hard just time consuming, i want the shadows gone too.



thanks i owe you one


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> hey fraj i know you must be busy man, but so am i could you maybe render this for me. its a not hard just time consuming, i want the shadows gone too.
> 
> 
> 
> thanks i owe you one



You want all the grey light black areas turned white?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 19, 2008)

i want it transparent or do you dont do that??? no worries if not i will make the time to do it myself


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

ill do it man -_- i know what it is
do yo uwant the text or not?


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 19, 2008)

na you can get rid of the text


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)




----------



## pearl_master (Feb 19, 2008)

that was quick thanks man, wanted all the white gone so it was just lines,my fault for not explaining it better you have done the bulk of it though thanks!!!! 
you have saved me some time


----------



## fraj (Feb 19, 2008)

wheres my rep


----------



## Abarai Renji aka Jack (Feb 19, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> here



thanks  whoever u are... lol
but is that transparent? or just white???
i kinda want it to look like my renji is
<-----


----------



## SoMe1InSaNe (Feb 21, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


>



Omfg

Their so awesome!
Credit and reps from me 

Thanks so much ^^


----------



## HK-47 (Feb 22, 2008)

Stock:  

Typetar

Size:150x150

Can I also have the picture shrunken for a signature?


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, can i have a avatar like this?

Size : 125X125
Request : I want a avatar that has the ANBU Itachi, and could i possibly have it transparent? Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Here Bender   Credit the Shop and rep.


*Spoiler*: __ 










frajosg, i seriously have no requests.... i'm bored


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hey you, ^ up there. Since your bored you think you could do mine?


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Its cool foxy 
just ask every person to credit the shop and rep - dont forget that


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok frajosg


----------



## Sagara (Feb 22, 2008)

Could you please make this into a sig? Rounded borders please.

And the red head's head and face as an avy .

Thank you . Credit to you and the shop of course .


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Could you please make this into a sig? Rounded borders please.
> 
> And the red head's head and face as an avy .
> 
> Thank you . Credit to you and the shop of course .



Ill do this for you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Ok, you do that, Already finished mine and posted it but deleted it because you called it....


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

Nah post it if you want........ I am still not on my laptop......

you are being quick and you are disrespecting me now


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 22, 2008)

Here ya go Sagara  Credit the shop!


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 22, 2008)

yo fraj, can you make me a sig please? using this picture



i would like it as a gif please each character replaceing the other, with there names underneath them please, and a matching avarae would be great.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> yo fraj, can you make me a sig please? using this picture
> 
> 
> 
> i would like it as a gif please each character replaceing the other, with there names underneath them please, and a matching avarae would be great.



Sure come back after 15 mins and it will be ready


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 22, 2008)

thanks,
 ps. add any little artistic flares that you feel like.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> thanks,
> ps. add any little artistic flares that you feel like.



Nothing to add really because I will be making it transparent and making a fading slideshow which is enough justice for the sig. anything more will spoil it


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 22, 2008)

k your the boss


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)




----------



## pearl_master (Feb 22, 2008)

thank you fraj just want i wanted perfect


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

I always know what my customers want even before they request


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, can i have a avatar like this?

Size : 125X125
Request : I want a avatar that has the ANBU Itachi, and could i possibly have it transparent? And possibly a sig? Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2008)

pr0digy™ said:


> Hi, can i have a avatar like this?
> 
> Size : 125X125
> Request : I want a avatar that has the ANBU Itachi, and could i possibly have it transparent? And possibly a sig? Thanks.



This was the best I was able to do


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 22, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Avatar
Size - Seinor Members
Text - None
Other - None

Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - Normal Sig Size
Text - None
Other - None


----------



## OMG! Dj (Feb 22, 2008)

Sorry, but i have another request?

For Avatar i want a zoom on this face.



For the Sig i would like this, with a border around it.



This Will be my last request for a while, sorry for being annoying ):


----------



## Circe (Feb 22, 2008)

*Type:* Sig
*Manipulation:* Transparency
*Stock:*


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Stock -
> Type - Avatar
> Size - Seinor Members
> Text - None
> ...


 

1. 


2.


----------



## fraj (Feb 23, 2008)

Stop doing the damn requests man!! you dont work here......... if you dont stop now ill have to tell the mods..........

and all the requests will be done by tonight


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

how do i work here????

cuz i want too


----------



## fraj (Feb 23, 2008)

I own the shop............ and i dont need any help here so i dont want anybody else to do the requests 

its the third time i am asking you to stop doing requests here


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 23, 2008)

ok ill stop


----------



## Seany (Feb 23, 2008)

Hi there!

2 avatar just sized up please. No added colours or effects. =P

Stocks:



Sizes: 150 x 150


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2008)

Just make this transparent thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> Hi there!
> 
> 2 avatar just sized up please. No added colours or effects. =P
> 
> ...





Hirako said:


> Just make this transparent thanks.



Frajosg you take the other 3 requests and i'll take care of these people


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, here is your request *Cartoon*  I did two different versions of each just in case...

; 

;


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Ok, here is your transparency *Hirako*!


----------



## Willy Wonka (Feb 23, 2008)

ok plz dont neg rep me for not truning offmy sig. but i just have a question. ok what is the best photo shop thing you guys use when making a sig pic or an avatar?


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Ok, here is your transparency *Hirako*!



Wow perfect, thanks. rep coming your way.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

What do you mean? CS2, CS3 ?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Oh, and don't forget to credit the shop!

No problem Hirako.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2008)

Hope you can another one for me



Cut out Tsuna, thanks and i will rep.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Will this be good enough?


----------



## Seany (Feb 23, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Ok, here is your request *Cartoon*  I did two different versions of each just in case...
> 
> ;
> 
> ;



Damn nice one! 
thanks!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

No problem! Just don't forget to credit the shop


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 23, 2008)

*Avy:*



Can I get resized and with a border?

*Sig:*



Can I also get this resized with a border? Also if it's possible can I get it to have the same tone of red as the avy? If that's not possible then can I just get it transparent?

Thanks.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> *Avy:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heres my contribution, 
hope you dont mind fraj

av1

av2

sig


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 23, 2008)

Thanks. That's perfect.


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 23, 2008)

thanks for the rep dude, but credit the shop please and not me


----------



## Kamina (Feb 23, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Will this be good enough?



Hus hair looks kinda bad, could you fix it?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

Hmm... i'll try Hirako...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 23, 2008)

*Does this look a bit better Hirako*


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 23, 2008)

I'm asking for fancy shits from both of these, if the person doing it doesn't mind. 

Also, for the avvy, use the larger face on the left panel please. Much thanks!


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

ok i dont have any stock but can u do this

Stock: a pic saying " Ichigo9897's Workshop" in cool writing
size: 1 that will be on the front page of a thread
Backround: something wicked like flames or something like that

Please can u do this


----------



## fraj (Feb 24, 2008)

STOP NOW!! I said I will call you if I need help........... stop doing my damn requests
is it that hard to understand?? just make your own shop .........


----------



## Kamina (Feb 24, 2008)

ʇıɹıdsxoɟ said:


> Will this be good enough?



It's ok dude, could you do this instead?

*Spoiler*: __ 








Cut Tsuna out , many thanks.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 24, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> STOP NOW!! I said I will call you if I need help........... stop doing my damn requests
> is it that hard to understand?? just make your own shop .........


 

i am making a request dude and i have made my own shop


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 24, 2008)

Ichigo9897 said:


> i am making a request dude and i have made my own shop



i dont think he is talking to you, i think that was aimed at fox and me.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

I only did 2 requests....

Hirako, i fixed it up a few posts up...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

Besides we left you with 4 requests frajosg... we cared.


----------



## Kamina (Feb 24, 2008)

It still looked bad after you fixed it up..

Forget it ill do it myself.


----------



## fraj (Feb 24, 2008)

foxy dont worry I am not angry its just that I will inform you when I am gonna be busy so that you can take care of the shop for one day. I had a basketball game that night and I had to leave immediately and today I had whole day of basketball so I cant really do the requests. It will be done by tomorrow night for sure though..


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

Oh, ok frajosg  

*Axl Low:*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 24, 2008)

No problem


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 25, 2008)

can i have a Daft Punk set



sig
can it be wide(wide but still looks good) 
and for the lenght from the guy on the lefts head(middle of his head) to the guy on the right stomach. sorry if your confused.

avi
just the guy on the right with the guitar.

size: non senior (wide as possible)

boarder: like foxspirits

rep, credit and all that good stuff as a reward

thank you for your time


----------



## Circe (Feb 25, 2008)

*Manipulation*: Transparency; the grey background.
*Stock: *
*Other (type)*: Sig; just below senior member limits .

EDIT: And because my computer is causing errors in KERNEL (and I can no longer carry out simple tasks):

*Avy:* With rounded white borders.
*Stock:*
*Spoiler*: __ 




150x150. The..."thing" on the right; not the entire body, just the head.


----------



## AlexForest9 (Feb 25, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> can i have a Daft Punk set
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

avi here 
*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Feb 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Avatar_ 





Size: 150x150


----------



## pearl_master (Feb 25, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> avi here
> *Spoiler*: __



did fraj ask you to do that? lol if not heads will roll


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 25, 2008)

Kakashi Hatake said:


> avi here
> *Spoiler*: __



thanks but what about my sig?.

ill just let frajosg do it.

ill rep and credit you


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Circe said:


> *Manipulation*: Transparency; the grey background.
> *Stock: *
> *Other (type)*: Sig; just below senior member limits .
> 
> ...



This will probably be one of my last requests in here today 

I'll be done soon!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Here you go Circe 

Transparent sig:



Avy:


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)

That isnt your last request you are doing today........ its the last you are ever doing........ one more request and this goes to a mod 

I am here now and ill take the requests......... all the wasted credit for me ....... i could have been immortal


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Did you ever do the other 7 requests waiting for you on the other pages that you said you would do?


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)

I have started doing them foxy but thanks for doing the rest anyways


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Hmm... i'm confused frajosg i thought you were really angry and then you thank me?


----------



## vervex (Feb 25, 2008)

*WARNING*
This is ılı.frajosg.lıl.'s shop and as he just explained above, *YOU MUST NOT TAKE HIS REQUESTS UNLESS HE ASKS FOR HELP*. That stands for some of you but especially Kakashi which has been reported for stealing request.

Take this warning seriously, or it will go on a higher level.


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)

Thanks tina 
And foxy there isnt a single request for me to do 
you guys took it all ......... sly people but its cool - ill let you off this time without any blood


----------



## FoxSpirit (Feb 25, 2008)

Ok, ok.... i won't do requests on my own free will. However i'm always willing to help! (with your permission of course )


----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 25, 2008)

Mangekyou Sasuke said:


> thanks but what about my sig?.
> 
> ill just let frajosg do it.
> 
> ill rep and credit you



frajosg my sig didnt get done.


----------



## fraj (Feb 25, 2008)




----------



## Grimmjow (Feb 25, 2008)

rep, credit and my love now

EDIT: the sig looks amazing but the avatar isnt can you fix it and make it look good like the sig.

kakashi hatake did the avi


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 25, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Thanks tina
> And foxy there isnt a single request for me to do
> you guys took it all ......... sly people but its cool - ill let you off this time without any blood





Pintsize said:


> I'm asking for fancy shits from both of these, if the person doing it doesn't mind.
> 
> Also, for the avvy, use the larger face on the left panel please. Much thanks!



 **


----------



## fraj (Feb 26, 2008)

sure printsize - give me till tonight


----------



## Hiruko (Feb 27, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature and avatar
Size - 125 by 125 for avvy, leave the same for sig
Text - N/A
Other - For the avvy, leave in the background and give it a border. For the sig, remove the background, leaving only the character.

Reps


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> **




​


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature and avatar
> Size - 125 by 125 for avvy, leave the same for sig
> Text - N/A
> ...




​


----------



## Usagi (Feb 27, 2008)

A pretty easy request. 

Sig:  
Size: In the 450 x 320 range
To do: just a render of Sasuke and Hinata.

Avatar: 
Size: 150 x 150
No border
To do: Get their face and upper body area if you can, and if you can do some cool effects with it Fraj, that would be nice 

rep+cred <3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Feb 27, 2008)

Sig and avy with this pls:



Can I get it resized and a border for the sig? And an avy with the guy in the right. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2008)

Usagi said:


> A pretty easy request.
> 
> Sig:
> Size: In the 450 x 320 range
> ...



Nothingcool to do really coz the stock isnt really that nice


​


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Sig and avy with this pls:
> 
> 
> 
> Can I get it resized and a border for the sig? And an avy with the guy in the right. Thanks.




​


----------



## Creator (Feb 27, 2008)

Can i have the image transparented except Tsunade and the thing shes leaning on.


----------



## fraj (Feb 27, 2008)

can it be done by tomorrow creator? i wanna sleep now sorry


----------



## Pintsize (Feb 27, 2008)

Thanks, fraj.


----------



## Creator (Feb 27, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> can it be done by tomorrow creator? i wanna sleep now sorry



Sure. 

This aswell.


----------



## Usagi (Feb 27, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Nothingcool to do really coz the stock isnt really that nice
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you Fraj, Ill rep you as soon as it lets me D;


----------



## fraj (Feb 28, 2008)

yea sure creator ill do the second one too ... but for now i need to go to college ..


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 28, 2008)

Stock:
*Spoiler*: _Avy_ 







Size: Senior Member

Stock:
Size: Any One Which Looks Best
Text: None


----------



## fraj (Feb 28, 2008)

Spike_Uchiha said:


> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: _Avy_
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 28, 2008)

Sweet..........


----------



## Creator (Feb 28, 2008)

Umm...Wheres mine?


----------



## fraj (Feb 28, 2008)

Creator wait ill do it in a bit I am watching a movie right now  and i am working on something else also so dont panic


----------



## tgre (Feb 28, 2008)

Theme: Samurai Champloo

Sig stock: 

Avy stock: 150 x 150 transparent version of the stock used in the sig

Text is not necessary.


----------



## Creator (Feb 28, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Creator wait ill do it in a bit I am watching a movie right now  and i am working on something else also so dont panic



Okay.  It will be my new sets in the near future.


----------



## Juice (Feb 28, 2008)

*Stock:*



*Type:* 

Sig and Avy

*Avy Size*

150 x 150

*Sig Size*

A good size sig

And black boarder around the sig and avy

can you make everything besides kurenai, the outfit and the red ora  around her transparent? in the sig.

Thank you.


----------



## materpillar (Feb 28, 2008)

Could you guys make this into an ipod like advertisement with the word "iH4x" or "iHax" (sig sized)??


----------



## fraj (Feb 29, 2008)

*Update - Every request will be complete by tonight or tomorrow morning. So yea I got college now and Ill work on them as soon as I get back home. Or if I have time in college i will do so there then.*


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2008)

Frajosg, can you make a set for this pic? Please make the signature transparent (simon and kamina ofcourse).


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 1, 2008)

Can you use the Lightening Dragon picture and make me a signature and avatar?
On the signature can you write Sikh Assassin in the font the kanji of the sound effect is in?

Thank you!

Oh sorry, forget this request if you don't want to do it because I have 98 posts


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

Sorry guys I am still busy these days........... Ill be done by tomorrow probably 
very sorry guys


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

tiGer the rocketship said:


> Theme: Samurai Champloo
> 
> Sig stock:
> 
> ...



Transparency will look bad because the hair is brushed and is not fixed so i made this instead


​


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Mar 1, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> *Spoiler*: _Avatar_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



...........


----------



## Juice (Mar 1, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



 its perfect thank you!


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Frajosg, can you make a set for this pic? Please make the signature transparent (simon and kamina ofcourse).




​


----------



## Creator (Mar 1, 2008)

Not to be annoying. But...where is mine.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 1, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



:amazed                                          .


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i have the image transparented except Tsunade and the thing shes leaning on.


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

Creator said:


> Sure.
> 
> This aswell.


----------



## fraj (Mar 1, 2008)

materpillar said:


> Could you guys make this into an ipod like advertisement with the word "iH4x" or "iHax" (sig sized)??


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 1, 2008)

Can I have this made into a Avy and Sig. Could I have the Avy mostly on just Terry and please remove the text in the bottom left corner as well. 

Thanks in advance.


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 1, 2008)

Can I get this resized and with a border for a sig? And avy too pls. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Mar 2, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can I have this made into a Avy and Sig. Could I have the Avy mostly on just Terry and please remove the text in the bottom left corner as well.
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Mar 2, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this resized and with a border for a sig? And avy too pls. Thanks.




​


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2008)

Deviantart link
the panel with sasuke next to the one where itachi opens his bloody eyes
and
Deviantart link
the last sasuke panel pls will try repping two more times if possible thx will cred u in my sig that u made three avas for me and ur a good person cause u r


----------



## fraj (Mar 2, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Deviantart link
> the panel with sasuke next to the one where itachi opens his bloody eyes
> and
> Deviantart link
> the last sasuke panel pls will try repping two more times if possible thx will cred u in my sig that u made three avas for me and ur a good person cause u r



your links dont direct me to an image but to many other links. edit the links and try again please


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 2, 2008)

here
Deviantart link
and there
Deviantart link
the panel with sasuke next to the one where itachi opens his bloody eyes
and
the last sasuke panel pls will try repping two more times if possible thx will cred


----------



## fraj (Mar 2, 2008)

Really sorry Sasuke its a bit late here and I need to sleep now. For sure your request will be complete and will be posted here by tomorrow. Have nice day everyone


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 3, 2008)

Senior size Avvy (use Star Wolf's head for the avatar) and Sig, please. As always, I'm requesting fancy shits if you don't mind.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

Someone hook this up for me

nice sig size a round orange border if possible just leave naruto and the chains and cut everything else out thanks


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 3, 2008)

can i get this made into a set and can i get it transperant please

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


----------



## fraj (Mar 3, 2008)

Hey guys give me till tomorrow - my scratch disks are full and I gotta you know play around with my C: till its fixed it will be done by tomorrow though.


----------



## fraj (Mar 3, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Senior size Avvy (use Star Wolf's head for the avatar) and Sig, please. As always, I'm requesting fancy shits if you don't mind.
> 
> Thanks in advance.






​


----------



## fraj (Mar 3, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Someone hook this up for me
> 
> nice sig size a round orange border if possible just leave naruto and the chains and cut everything else out thanks



​


----------



## Pintsize (Mar 3, 2008)

Sweet, thanks. 

I'll need to spread some rep around before repping you again, though.


----------



## fraj (Mar 3, 2008)

Kazuma Sakuryu said:


> can i get this made into a set and can i get it transperant please
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 3, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



thanks a bunchX3


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 3, 2008)

UHM FRAJ HOW BOUT MY AVATARS :c


----------



## materpillar (Mar 3, 2008)

doh

Erm...could you make his sharingan bright red and remove the ipod... curse my memory

Other than that it looks amazing


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (Mar 3, 2008)

thank you ill rep you


----------



## fraj (Mar 4, 2008)

Uchiha sasuke since I did two requests for you the previous day I thought first Ill pay attention to the other members waiting in line. Since thats finished I will work on yours and finish it by tonight 

Have a nice day

And matterpillar I will try to make the sharingan red at my best and also I will remove the ipod. Come back later on I will be finished by then.


----------



## Sagara (Mar 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Could you make this into a sig please? Rounded borders ( And remove the lettering , thanks)


And if it's possible , make this avatar somehow fit with the sig?(Or make the sig fit with the avy , which ever's more suitable) The colour's seem to be too contrasting.




Thank you so much


----------



## Tousen (Mar 6, 2008)

I have another Mission for you that i will be sending by PM


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Sagara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Here is your request Sagara


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

materpillar said:


> doh
> 
> Erm...could you make his sharingan bright red and remove the ipod... curse my memory
> 
> Other than that it looks amazing



Here ya go


----------



## Juice (Mar 7, 2008)

*STOCK*
*Spoiler*: __ 



​



sig and avy

*avy size* 150 x 150

*sig size* keep the original picture just resize it to the max a sig can be

*boarder* A black one around both sig and avy

*text* GUNZ in white in the bottom middle of the sig

thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

I'll do your request LB


----------



## Juice (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 7, 2008)

Here you are


----------



## Juice (Mar 7, 2008)

Thank you very much, credit, and rep.


----------



## milkshakes (Mar 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> Here you go.
> the panel with sasuke next to the one where itachi opens his bloody eyes
> and
> Here you go.
> the last sasuke panel pls will try repping two more times if possible thx will cred



pls doos thxs will rep and cred


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 8, 2008)

first what chapter and page those links are crap, and second what do you want doing to them.


----------



## Zack_Strife (Mar 8, 2008)

Would it be possible to request a Stark of Bleach fame avy/sig set? I don't have any decent stock photos besides what little there's been in the manga but tbh I'd rather not specify a stock picture or anything like that and just let you generous people get creative. My only request is that the avy bee 150x150 and the sig 500x200, pixels that is.
If you want photos though, not a problem.


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 8, 2008)

Can I get this resized with a border for sig? And a matching avy too pls.

Thanks.


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 9, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get this resized with a border for sig? And a matching avy too pls.
> 
> Thanks.



here


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 9, 2008)

Zack_Strife said:


> Would it be possible to request a Stark of Bleach fame avy/sig set? I don't have any decent stock photos besides what little there's been in the manga but tbh I'd rather not specify a stock picture or anything like that and just let you generous people get creative. My only request is that the avy bee 150x150 and the sig 500x200, pixels that is.
> If you want photos though, not a problem.



here you go, i could only find a good small stock, so the larger one looks not as good. so i did a smaller one too. here you go.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 9, 2008)

Pearl master, i believe your are supposed to turn off your sig


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 10, 2008)

happy now fox??


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 10, 2008)

Yes i am


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2008)

150 by 150 bordered avatar of the dude in the bottom right corner please xD


----------



## Sasuke (Mar 12, 2008)

Can I get this transparent?(Madara and the cloud.)


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 12, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> 150 by 150 bordered avatar of the dude in the bottom right corner please xD



here you go


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 12, 2008)

Sasuke said:


> Can I get this transparent?(Madara and the cloud.)



here you go two sizes


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 12, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> here you go



Thank you :3


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 12, 2008)

Can I get a sig and avy of this with a border please? (Resized too)


----------



## Wilham (Mar 12, 2008)

*Stock* - 
*Type *- Set
*Size* - avy 150x150, sig not to big
*Text *- "Wilham" black and in a neat font(If possible could you take out the .com on the bottom)


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 13, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a sig and avy of this with a border please? (Resized too)



I'll do yours Shin


----------



## Ino♥ (Mar 13, 2008)

*senses tingling*
stock: 

Transparent please.
If you are free, help me with this.
2nd one: 
*Spoiler*: __ 



 Link removed


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 13, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do yours Shin



Thanks. 

I'll rep you when I can since I need to spread some rep first.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 13, 2008)

Can I get this made into a avy 150 x 150 please.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 13, 2008)

May I please get official website transparacized and just slightly smaller please?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Juice (Mar 14, 2008)

*Stock:*


Avy and sig

*Avvy Size:* 150 x 150

Sig: whatever looks good.

*Border:* Black and white

Thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can I get this made into a avy 150 x 150 please.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks in advance.



Hows this?


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 14, 2008)

Wilham & Cheese said:


> *Stock* -
> *Type *- Set
> *Size* - avy 150x150, sig not to big
> *Text *- "Wilham" black and in a neat font(If possible could you take out the .com on the bottom)



av


sig


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 14, 2008)

Zorko said:


> *senses tingling*
> stock:
> 
> Transparent please.
> ...



here


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 14, 2008)

Colonello said:


> May I please get [Shinsen-Subs]​_D.Gray-man​_-​_74​_[54BDA99E].avi transparacized and just slightly smaller please?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



here


----------



## pearl_master (Mar 14, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> *Stock:*
> 
> 
> Avy and sig
> ...



av


sig


----------



## Juice (Mar 14, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 14, 2008)

An old sig of mine that was made by a friend. I would like if someone could change the text a little for me : 

*Picture:*
*Color: *Same as on the current one.
*Size: *Same as on the current one.
*text: * Change the "Unseated 10th Division" to "Unseated 12th Division"

If possible, I would be truly grateful.

Also, there is another thing. The + mark on the sig (representing the 10th division), I would like it changed for this one :


Thank you.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 14, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Hows this?



Looks good to me thanks.


----------



## Wilham (Mar 14, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> av
> 
> 
> sig



Thanks man.


----------



## Gentleman (Mar 14, 2008)

pearl_master said:


> here



Thanks! I'll credit and rep.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 15, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature
Size - limit llowed by NF. I would a like you to transparent the background.
Text - This fire is out of control. Im gonna burn this city, BURN THIS CITY!
In fancy red cursive.

Stock - History
Type - avatar
Size - Max allowed by Nf.
And I want a simple border and i want the ava of just his face


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Sexy pearl and foxy boy - I love you guys 
So I have decided to take you both as official co-owners of this shop 
I hate saying workers coz i dont own you -_-
If you want I dont mind calling you slaves  but not workers
So thanks a lot guys

And dont forget to say credit the shop - *Made by sig and avy shop*


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Hey you're back  Really grateful for the co-ownership XD


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2008)

Ill be grateful when i can get my sig


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

I'll let Frajosg do yours Xanxus since i'm getting off pretty soon...


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

Make a 150x150 avatar with Kaminas head with a black and white rounded border, many thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Make a 150x150 avatar with Kaminas head with a black and white rounded border, many thanks.



i think i'll have just enough time to make it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 16, 2008)

How's this Kamina?


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> How's this Kamina?



Perfect, rep + cred and thanks!


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Sure Ill do it Xanus - right away


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Xanxus said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature
> Size - limit llowed by NF. I would a like you to transparent the background.
> Text - This fire is out of control. Im gonna burn this city, BURN THIS CITY!
> ...



​


----------



## Kamina (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you make this transparent and resize it.


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



The ava is perfect

but for the sig i just wanted you to cut him and his fire out and put the words at the bottom


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh I dont see what you dont like about it but Ill do it in a bit because I am caught up with another request.... sorry about that...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 16, 2008)

Good to see you back, I've been waiting 



Can you play around with this an make a set? If an animation for an avy would be awesome(please make signature too ).


----------



## fraj (Mar 16, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Good to see you back, I've been waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Can you play around with this an make a set? If an animation for an avy would be awesome(please make signature too ).



Ill make an animated sig and avy - sig will be vertical and avy with be boxed as usual.... this stock rocks so it will need attention...... special care


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 16, 2008)

Can you make those bars going up and down and 
Jumping up and down as well. If you can't do it, just draw it or something.


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2008)

Cut out Kamina and resize.


Make a avatar out of kaminas head with a black and white square border.


----------



## fraj (Mar 17, 2008)

Sorry guys I am caught up with work again -_-
If the requests are not done by tomorrow morning I will personally tend to them and finish by tomorrow night same time....
Sorry customers


----------



## Kamina (Mar 17, 2008)

No problem dude.


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 17, 2008)

As long as I get my Userbar finished I'll be happy


----------



## Karmaxx (Mar 17, 2008)

Request: 

468 x 60 pixels (width x height) 

Place the words Pirate WoW some where on the signature also you could use this image that would look better. Just take the Pirate WoW Text and use in signature please.

Place this some where on the signature 

"Bloodsail" (Highrates - 40x rates) and "Theria" (Funserver - Instant Level 70) 

and put this guy somewhere on signature. Half his body is fine. Prefer a black/pirate themed signature.


----------



## Tousen (Mar 18, 2008)

Tousen said:


> I have another Mission for you that i will be sending by PM





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Sorry guys I am caught up with work again -_-
> If the requests are not done by tomorrow morning I will personally tend to them and finish by tomorrow night same time....
> Sorry customers



ill be waiting


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 18, 2008)

So will I


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Ok Xanus and Tousen Ill do it ill do it..... sorry for the disappointment
i have started doing all the other requests also.....


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Good to see you back, I've been waiting
> 
> 
> 
> Can you play around with this an make a set? If an animation for an avy would be awesome(please make signature too ).




​


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Cut out Kamina and resize.
> 
> 
> Make a avatar out of kaminas head with a black and white square border.





​


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Orochimarύ said:


> Request:
> 
> 468 x 60 pixels (width x height)
> 
> ...



If this layout is Ok Ill add the text to it

​


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 18, 2008)

How about mine?? I posted before all of these people and I still haven't gotten any response...


----------



## fraj (Mar 18, 2008)

Sorry about that but give me a bit I gotta figure out how to get the same font and see how to blend in the new symbol.....


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 18, 2008)

All right, thanks for doing it for me... I'm sure you will be able to do it, your skill is showed in the ones' i've seen so far .


----------



## Chevaux (Mar 18, 2008)

Can you take Naruto out of this pic? just a plain transparency.

and an avy that is 150x150, rounded with border of the same image?

Thanks so much!
STOCK!!!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 18, 2008)

Sig and avy with this pls. A border for both and any additional thing you want to add. 

Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Mar 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Awesome, it's a bit thin but I like it.

Edit: Lol the site you used to upload the sig stated that the bathwith has been exceeded.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

Chevaux said:


> Can you take Naruto out of this pic? just a plain transparency.
> 
> and an avy that is 150x150, rounded with border of the same image?
> 
> ...





~Shin~ said:


> Sig and avy with this pls. A border for both and any additional thing you want to add.
> 
> Thanks.



I'll do both of yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

Credit the shop 


*Chevaux*





*Shin*


----------



## fraj (Mar 19, 2008)

Foxy add - Credit the shop - after every request

Or your name and the shop name 
You know next time try adding like effects to the sig like a white line accross or circles - or some kind of patterns to make it look interesting 

thanks a lot


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

I did use some effects in Shin's like with sharpness and color balance and levels...

You got it!


----------



## fraj (Mar 19, 2008)

Yes sir! I got it!


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks, Foxspirit. I can't rep you now but I will after I spread some rep around.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 19, 2008)

Avatar request

Size: 150x150
Stock:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

I'll do yours Lazlow, but please turn off your sig...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 19, 2008)

Here you go Lazlow...


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 19, 2008)

Any idea of what happened to my request?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Mar 19, 2008)

> Can you make those bars going up and down and
> Jumping up and down as well. If you can't do it, just draw it or something.


well... ; _ ;


----------



## Grandmaster Kane (Mar 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Ok Xanus and Tousen Ill do it ill do it..... sorry for the disappointment
> i have started doing all the other requests also.....






The responsible thing would be to do the peoples request in order. 

Just saying....


----------



## Roy (Mar 19, 2008)

Sig+Avy request for ılı.frajosg.lıl

Avy
size 150 x 150

Sig
for the size thats up to you 


stock 

im canceling my request


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you go Lazlow...



Cool, thanks a lot.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

Roy said:


> Sig+Avy request for ılı.frajosg.lıl
> 
> Avy
> size 150 x 150
> ...



I'll do yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

*Here Roy*


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

i wanna let frajosg try to make my set but ill still rep you :]


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

Sure, i understand 

However Frajosg has been quite busy lately and has to do some requests other places as well as some up above yours.


----------



## Roy (Mar 20, 2008)

i dont mind waiting a while


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 20, 2008)

Alright


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Mar 20, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Credit the shop
> 
> 
> *Chevaux*
> ...



I was b& so I asked chevaux to make an request for me.
Thanks I'll credit and red you foxy.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Mar 21, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Avy
Size - Seinor Members
Text - 
Other - 


Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - Whatever Size Would Look Good
Text - 
Other -


----------



## tictactoc (Mar 21, 2008)

Avatar
stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://img510.imageshack.us/my.php?image=mangarainsouleaterch140og7.png



I'd like an animation slideshow (don't know if it's the correct name ?) with this pic. In this order:
1st- the biggest panel (the girl with the sword+the monster), 2nd- the panel showing only the monster's head, 3rd- the panel showing the boy, 4th- the girl saying "inside your head".
If the text can be included without making the avatar look corny, keep it. If it's not possible don't include it.
Size= senior poster
thanks in advance


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 21, 2008)

Could somebody make me an animated slideshow gif of these images?3 seconds per picture...or whatever works bestSize-whatever works bestPlease?


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

Ill get on with the requests right away - i was caught up with some work sorry for the delay guys....


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Stock -
> Type - Avy
> Size - Seinor Members
> Text -
> ...








​


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

tictactoc said:


> Avatar
> stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> Could somebody make me an animated slideshow gif of these images?3 seconds per picture...or whatever works bestSize-whatever works bestPlease?



​


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 22, 2008)

Have you given up on my request ?


----------



## fraj (Mar 22, 2008)

oh i forgot to tell you i am having troubles with it because of my scratch disk issues and also i am not able to navigate well with my mouse - I am really sorry about it. Very sorry


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 22, 2008)

No problem, and if you still have problems finding the font that is used, you could always change it to another one.


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 22, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thank you!
It is perfect Rep and credit


----------



## Sagara (Mar 23, 2008)

Could you make a sig of this? Rounded borders please


And an avy of this? For this normal borders , thanks 

Use whatever colours you deem suitable

*Spoiler*: __ 









Thanks again


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Could you make a sig of this? Rounded borders please
> 
> 
> And an avy of this? For this normal borders , thanks
> ...



Don't mind if i do this for ya?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 23, 2008)

*Sagara*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 23, 2008)

Can I get a sig and avy with this? I want the sig to be the biggest size possible on NF(I think it's 550x500 or whichever size that would keep the right proportion) and could I get the words "Unlimited Blade Works" on the top right hand corner? Also if it's possible can I get the words to be a fancy? And you can add any other extra effects to the sig that you see fit. 

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a sig and avy with this? I want the sig to be the biggest size possible on NF(I think it's 550x500 or whichever size that would keep the right proportion) and could I get the words "Unlimited Blade Works" on the top right hand corner? Also if it's possible can I get the words to be a fancy? And you can add any other extra effects to the sig that you see fit.
> 
> Thanks.



Ill do yours when I get on my laptop - I have an idea for it 
Mine foxy all mine!!


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

Beelgarion said:


> I'll make you one tommorow, if ılı.frajosg.lıl doesn't do it for you before me. I didn't have internet these days and I have to fix Photoshop, I have some problems.



Oh sorry you cant do requests here - its my shop and I have already people to help me out....


----------



## Raiden (Mar 23, 2008)

Someone please remake a set using hte given set. The last one's signature exceeded the bandwith and failed to upload.

Here is the stock:


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh crap raiden i forgot to rehost it - ill remake it for you for sure....


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 23, 2008)

How is mine going?


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

OK drdragon I will make sure yours is done first - As soon I go on my laptop I promise you I will have it finished - Its  my promise and I dont lie


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 23, 2008)

All right, I'll trust that, and +Rep every day for a week as soon as I get it


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

Dr Dragon here you are

​


----------



## DrDragan90 (Mar 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Dr Dragon here you are
> 
> ​



Thank you very much - Worth a week of +Rep


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a sig and avy with this? I want the sig to be the biggest size possible on NF(I think it's 550x500 or whichever size that would keep the right proportion) and could I get the words "Unlimited Blade Works" on the top right hand corner? Also if it's possible can I get the words to be a fancy? And you can add any other extra effects to the sig that you see fit.
> 
> Thanks.




​


----------



## ~Shin~ (Mar 23, 2008)

^Thanks a lot. They look great!

Though can I get a border for the avy? (Or a thicker border if one's already there)


----------



## fraj (Mar 23, 2008)

​


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2008)

You still didn't rehost it


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

Can I get this made into a avy and sig as well.



Either leave the white background around Vega or take it away, whichever looks better to you. 

Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can I get this made into a avy and sig as well.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do yours for ya, but would you just want them plain or do you want me to do something to it?


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> I'll do yours for ya, but would you just want them plain or do you want me to do something to it?



If you could add a good looking border to them that'd be good. If there's anything you can think to do with the background go right ahead.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright, you got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Tried out a new style; Hope you like it


----------



## fraj (Mar 24, 2008)

you know foxy boy - you can actually make the sig less wider and just make a sig with only the character in it without a lot of extra space - and the new style looks good 
Good work foxy I likes it and I think i will rep ya ;awe


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Hmm... i'll take your advice frajosg  Will update in a sec...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

There the sig has been updated  Had some problems getting onto NF....


----------



## Juice (Mar 24, 2008)

Sig And avyy

*Stock*: 

Sig size, make it as big as it can be as a senior, I think its 500 x 550? not sure. 

Avy is 150 x 150

border: Black and white

Other: can you add some kind of cool background.

thank you.


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2008)

Signature and Avy.

Stock: 
Size: -
Signature: whatever you like, inside size limit.
Avy: 150x150
Text: None.
Border: Regular single lined border.


----------



## Violent-nin (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Tried out a new style; Hope you like it



Wow. :amazed

Thanks a ton, you did a great job as always.

Edit: I'd rep you, but I need to rep some other people before I can give you rep again. :sweat

Ah my bad about the sig, kinda forgot.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright you do that then 

Glad you like it and oh, turn off your sig please


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> Sig And avyy
> 
> *Stock*:
> 
> ...





Mandalorian said:


> Signature and Avy.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'll do both of yours as well...


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2008)

Hey Fox, can you make a set and avy using this stock?:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

First is Lieutenant Bailey's request...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright, now Mandalorian's set request 





Sure i can Raiden


----------



## fraj (Mar 24, 2008)

I was naked for a while so sorry guys I was making myself a set - *AND FOR HEAVENS SAKE I DID NOT MAKE THE IMAGES IN MY SIG NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME!!!!!!! I AM NOT THAT GOOD........*

so what do you think of it? foxy?


----------



## Juice (Mar 24, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> First is Lieutenant Bailey's request...



Thank you. 

Rep and Cedit.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Here you go Raiden  Please turn off your sig though...


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> I was naked for a while so sorry guys I was making myself a set - *AND FOR HEAVENS SAKE I DID NOT MAKE THE IMAGES IN MY SIG NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME NOT ME!!!!!!! I AM NOT THAT GOOD........*
> 
> so what do you think of it? foxy?



I think it looks pretty damn good  Great job!


----------



## Vaeny (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Fox, i'll be seeing you in HQ later ?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Yes you will


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 24, 2008)

*Avy and Sig Request!*

Stock: 

Size: Senior size for avy, i don't care about the sig size. 
Pink border for both avy and sig. 

Avy have Sakura's face in it. Sig have Sakura and Kero in it from Sakura's waist to the end of the Sealing Wand and have the border be shaped like a rounded rectangle. 

Have the colors for the stock be brighter please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> Stock:
> 
> Size: Senior size for avy, i don't care about the sig size.
> Pink border for both avy and sig.
> ...



You got it


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks! I'll rep you now!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Here you are Romanticide 


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Raiden (Mar 24, 2008)

Thanks Fox


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 24, 2008)

Alright you guys, just don't forget to Credit the shop and rep


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2008)

I've repped you now! I'm removing my set and putting your name in my sig for when i get my request done!


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 25, 2008)

Sup.

I would like an avatar, senior member size and the same style like in my current (transparent,border).

Here you are:


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Hubris said:


> Sup.
> 
> I would like an avatar, senior member size and the same style like in my current (transparent,border).
> 
> Here you are:



You got it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Here you go Hubris


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2008)

Nice work Fox! I can't wait to see mine! X3


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Here you are Romanticide
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __





Romanticide said:


> Nice work Fox! I can't wait to see mine! X3



It's been done since yesterday


----------



## Deleted member 91189 (Mar 25, 2008)

As expected from master of transparents 

Thanks [rep n credit given]


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2008)

Could you remove the transparent blue from the sig, and reduce the sig size. since its bandwidth is too big?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

What do you mean get rid of "transparent blue"?


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2008)

Oh, nevermind!!!! I just need to change my skin on here (i have the sakura haruno one on!!!!) Sorry!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 25, 2008)

Alright, be right back with the resized sig then....


Here you go...


----------



## Romanticide (Mar 25, 2008)

Thanks again!!!


----------



## Seany (Mar 26, 2008)

Hey there! two sized avys again please 

Stocks: 


Sizes: 150 x 150


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 26, 2008)

Cartoon said:


> Hey there! two sized avys again please
> 
> Stocks:
> 
> ...



I'll do yours Cartoon 


How are these?


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Seany (Mar 26, 2008)

Brilliant! Thank you!


----------



## sonyexe (Mar 27, 2008)

Stock - Link removed
Type - Signature and Avatar
Size - Avatar - 125x125, Signature - whatever is good!
Text - text on signature and avy Lavi.
Colour - red, white and black if possible!
Thanks in advance!


----------



## SMercury (Mar 28, 2008)

sonyexe said:


> Stock - Link removed
> Type - Signature and Avatar
> Size - Avatar - 125x125, Signature - whatever is good!
> Text - text on signature and avy Lavi.
> ...










Here you are


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

I don't believe you work here  You're not allowed to do requests....


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

A sig and Avy

*Stock*

avy size: 150 x 150

Sig size: I dun know

Border:black and white

that is all thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

Lieutenant Bailey said:


> A sig and Avy
> 
> *Stock*
> 
> ...



I'll do yours


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 28, 2008)

*LB*


----------



## Juice (Mar 28, 2008)

Very nice, thank you!


----------



## SMercury (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh! Excuse me. I used to do things in the previous incarnations of this thread ... my bad.


----------



## fraj (Mar 29, 2008)

Oh Smercury where have you been? Hey foxy its cool S can work here - I have known S for doing requests here so it isnt a problem


----------



## sonyexe (Mar 29, 2008)

SMercury said:


> Here you are



Oh..Thank you very much, it's great..reps


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2008)

Avy
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Bordered

Sig
Stock: 
Size: One that fits the whole image, if possible


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Might be a while Lazlow, frajosg doesn't do as many requests as he used to.... I won't do it since you specifically said who you wanted to make them.


----------



## Lazlow (Mar 29, 2008)

Ok, then if that's so could you please do it?


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Sure, i'll do it


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Here ya go  Credit and rep!


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey, I would like to request a set... Here's the images I want you to use.


*Spoiler*: _Avy:_ 





*size: 125x125, 150x150 for later use in future... Standard borders please!*





*Spoiler*: _Sig:_ 




*Size: any size that fits within sig limit... Standard borders as well...*




I will want both avy & sig to be transparent... Thanks!

Will credit and rep!


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Alucard Tepes said:


> Hey, I would like to request a set... Here's the images I want you to use.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avy:_
> ...



On it.....


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

125x125



150x150


----------



## Junas (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks Foxspirit! +reps....


----------



## Bleach (Mar 29, 2008)

Hi hi hi!! =D! Im going to request a signature and avatar :3!! xD But I would like *SMercury* to do it if she wants and can but if she doesn't take this request (seeing as she's not that active xP) then anyone else can do it xD!

*Stock:* 
*Size: *Regular size for the signature but senior size for the avatar and another avatar thats 100x100 :3
*Text:* "Wd0" and like faded in the background "Eureka 7" or something xD
*Other:* Nah thats all xD Just have fun with it =3


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Can i get only Tsunade transparented_ 









Please and thank you.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Mar 29, 2008)

Here you are Creator


----------



## Creator (Mar 29, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## SMercury (Mar 29, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Oh Smercury where have you been? Hey foxy its cool S can work here - I have known S for doing requests here so it isnt a problem



Oh thanx! I've been very busy with school and stuff but I think I need to get back in to the mix (if only just a few times a week). Sorry I barge in like this!



Bleach said:


> Hi hi hi!! =D! Im going to request a signature and avatar :3!! xD But I would like *SMercury* to do it if she wants and can but if she doesn't take this request (seeing as she's not that active xP) then anyone else can do it xD!




Sure I'll take it.

EDIT:




*Spoiler*: __ 















Mandalorian said:


> Signature and Avy.
> 
> Stock:
> Size: -
> ...




I also did this one awhile back:



*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Mishudo (Mar 29, 2008)

Hallo Dei,Im back 

Would you mind making a set out of this?


or maybe 

I dont really care what goes on it,I love your stuff,even boom boom would make me  lol.

Thanks in advance


----------



## KakU Camui (Mar 30, 2008)

Stock:
Size:I don't care
Text:KU23(purple/black border/sparkly if possible)
Can I have a transarency of the Itamaster & Kabuman please


----------



## Bleach (Mar 30, 2008)

SMercury said:


> Sure I'll take it.
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> ...




Yay!! thanks ^___^! I love your works SMercury xDD!! +rep n cred for sure!


----------



## Ryuk (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone make me a set useing this pic.

I dont want any text though.

The avy should be of his head, and 150x150
Whatever size sig is could and could it be trancsparent.
thanks.


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

KakashiUchiha23 said:


> Stock:
> Size:I don't care
> Text:KU23(purple/black border/sparkly if possible)
> Can I have a transarency of the Itamaster & Kabuman please



​
Tell me where you would like the text and what colour also


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Can someone make me a set useing this pic.
> 
> I dont want any text though.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2008)

Can someone please make this transparent and no larger than sig limits:


----------



## fraj (Mar 31, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can someone please make this transparent and no larger than sig limits:


----------



## Raiden (Mar 31, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I get this made transparent and into a Avy and Sig with a nice border please.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 1, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Can I get this made transparent and into a Avy and Sig with a nice border please.



Credit and rep


Here you go 


*Spoiler*: __ 










*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 1, 2008)

FoxSpirit said:


> Credit and rep
> 
> 
> Here you go
> ...



Whoa that was quicker than expected.

Thanks a lot. I exceeded my rep limit for today so I'll have to wait till tomorrow to rep you.


----------



## Ryuk (Apr 1, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks Rep and Cred.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

Can I get an senior member sized ava with a nice border of the top panel(try to get as much of his face and jacket if possible.) Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get an senior member sized ava with a nice border of the top panel(try to get as much of his face and jacket if possible.) Thanks.



​


----------



## Masurao (Apr 1, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks alot man. Reps and cred to you.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 1, 2008)

Stock - Link removed
Type - Signature and Avatar
Size - Avatar - 125x125 and 150x150, Signature - 400x150
Text - for both the signature and avy サクラちゃん.
Color - Whatever works!
Other - Rounded edges if possible...

Thanks in advance to whoever does this!


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 1, 2008)

heres my request cause it looks like you guys havent gotten a request in a while

Stock

you know what i want right dei?


----------



## Creator (Apr 1, 2008)

Can i have them cut out _*REALLY REALLY*_ well. X3

Please and thank you. X3


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 2, 2008)

Hey dei, i'd like a new set.

Heres the stock: 

Thanks.


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2008)

Can I get a senior 150x150 ava of this? Try to get as much of Lelouch's head, and the white part of his clothes as you can. If don't mind could you make two...one with the regular square shape, and one with the dull edges(too see which one I like better.)

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Ill start the requests now......


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Kaenboshi said:


> Stock - New opening
> Type - Signature and Avatar
> Size - Avatar - 125x125 and 150x150, Signature - 400x150
> Text - for both the signature and avy サクラちゃん.
> ...






​


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

Creator said:


> Can i have them cut out _*REALLY REALLY*_ well. X3
> 
> Please and thank you. X3


----------



## fraj (Apr 4, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get a senior 150x150 ava of this? Try to get as much of Lelouch's head, and the white part of his clothes as you can. If don't mind could you make two...one with the regular square shape, and one with the dull edges(too see which one I like better.)
> 
> Thanks.





​


----------



## Masurao (Apr 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks a bunch dude. Credit and reps.


----------



## Creator (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks.


----------



## Kaenboshi (Apr 4, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​


  Thank you!


----------



## Raiden (Apr 4, 2008)

Please tranform this into an animation, just the boxes and the information about Akatsuki in them except Sasori


----------



## Sagara (Apr 5, 2008)

Could you please make this stock into a sig? And make it blend with the avy above if possible 



Thank you


----------



## fraj (Apr 5, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please tranform this into an animation, just the boxes and the information about Akatsuki in them except Sasori



​


----------



## Raiden (Apr 5, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks, Frajosg


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 5, 2008)

Hello Again!
The Stock:

*Spoiler*: _The Stock_ 








Type- Both but for the Avatar can I have a Senior Member Size headshots of Hinata, Kiba and Akamaru and Shino in a single animation avatar?

Size- Avatar Senior member Size and for the sig... well a resizing maybe 1/6, 1/5 or 1/4 of the originals Size would work? I have no idea.

Other- Delete the background if you can and feel free to do whatever else you want with it after that!

THANK YOU!


----------



## Revy's Slut (Apr 6, 2008)

Hey dei can you make me a set? 

Can it have Sleepingstamper, and LOVELESS on it some where please. By the way check your cp.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 6, 2008)

Hi, could I get this made into an avy with a nice border:




As well could I get this made transparent.



Thanks in advance.


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 7, 2008)

*Slideshow Avatar Request:*


*Stock (3): * 
*Spoiler*: __ 





I want it in the same order as posted, every 1 sec before pic changes. 







Thnx a bunch in advance. Plz pm me if this request can't be done.


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

woah woah woah - so many requests -_-
Ok ill get on it straight away RIGHT NOW!!!
check by tomorrow all of your requests will be done................

I am claiming all requests


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Could you please make this stock into a sig? And make it blend with the avy above if possible
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you



​


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Axl Low said:


> Hello Again!
> The Stock:
> 
> *Spoiler*: _The Stock_
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Hi, could I get this made into an avy with a nice border:
> 
> 
> 
> ...






​


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2008)

Hey Frajosg, can you fix me up a set using this stock?:


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

JB the Jedi said:


> *Slideshow Avatar Request:*
> 
> 
> *Stock (3): *
> ...



​


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Apr 7, 2008)

can you make an avy version of my sig butmake it  a picture of her face? thanks you if you can


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Frajosg, can you fix me up a set using this stock?:




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 7, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> can you make an avy version of my sig butmake it  a picture of her face? thanks you if you can



​


----------



## Raiden (Apr 7, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 7, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



OH THANK YOU SO MUCH!
it is better than I imagined it would be!


----------



## JBarnz008 (Apr 8, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks a lot fraj, good lookin'.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 8, 2008)

i just need a quick avy


i dont want uzumaki naruto name in the avy

avy size: 150x150

rep as reward


----------



## fraj (Apr 8, 2008)

Neji Hyuuga said:


> i just need a quick avy
> 
> 
> i dont want uzumaki naruto name in the avy
> ...




​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 8, 2008)

Avy, profile pic and Sig request:

Have avy with pink border, same with sig, but with red as the border.

Sizes: Senior member size for avy, whatever fits for the sig. whatever fits for the profile pic is fine.

Stock:


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 8, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> ​



thanks               frajosg


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 8, 2008)

That's a great avy ya got there Neji! Hi frajosg!


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Ill get back from college and Ill do yours romanticide for sure


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2008)

Ok, thanks!


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> Ok, thanks!




​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks, i've repped you now!


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2008)

Did you make my profile pic as well?


----------



## Jimin (Apr 9, 2008)

Plus Rep for good work.


----------



## Ironhide (Apr 9, 2008)

Can I have a 150x150 avatar of Itachi's face and can I have a black border around it plz


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Jadrick said:


> Can I have a 150x150 avatar of Itachi's face and can I have a black border around it plz



​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2008)

Could you make me a profile pic of the stock i provided, 100 x 100 please?


----------



## fraj (Apr 9, 2008)

Romanticide said:


> Could you make me a profile pic of the stock i provided, 100 x 100 please?



Sorry about that I did not see it

​


----------



## Romanticide (Apr 9, 2008)

Thanks~! You're the best!


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 10, 2008)

The Pikachu in the bottom left if you please, and just the Pikachu, no backround. I wnat it for an avy


----------



## Kamina (Apr 10, 2008)

Just make a avatar of the guy on the right sized 150x150 with black+white border.


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> The Pikachu in the bottom left if you please, and just the Pikachu, no backround. I wnat it for an avy




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 10, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Just make a avatar of the guy on the right sized 150x150 with black+white border.



​


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 11, 2008)

Hi there :3
I wanna ask if you could make me an avatar that goes with my current signature ~

Here's it :



Thanks a lot ~ <3


----------



## fraj (Apr 11, 2008)

KleinmeisterDepp said:


> Hi there :3
> I wanna ask if you could make me an avatar that goes with my current signature ~
> 
> Here's it :
> ...



​


----------



## Die Heinii (Apr 11, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



It's lovely ~ <3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 11, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - What Ever Looks The Best
Text - None
Other - None


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 12, 2008)

What I want: Set
Picture: 
Avatar Size: 150x150
Sig Size: 400x125
Style:dk


----------



## Dante10 (Apr 12, 2008)

this better i forgot 2 take off the thumbnail mode thing


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 12, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








The very last image as a spiffy sig please, with the spy leaping at the heavy


----------



## Loulabelle (Apr 12, 2008)

Lalala~ 

It be time for another request, I reckon. 

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - 


♥-_Stock_:  / (Either one is fine, I love them both.)
♥-_Avatar Size_: None, please. :3
♥-_Signature size_: It's up to whoever's making it. <3 Just not too big, ne?
♥-_Other_: Um, I'd love it to be bright and colourful and pretty ()

Other than that, I give you complete freedom to do whatever.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 12, 2008)

Hello frag

I want it transparent, and maybe one tail translucent. Also leave the rocks. Just a sig and a nice size
~Naruto Uzumaki


----------



## fraj (Apr 12, 2008)

Ill get on all the requests once I get on my laptop


----------



## Ayana (Apr 13, 2008)

I want ask you for a banner.
Stock:
HERE
And if you could add this text:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zabuza x Anko FC


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Stock -
> Type - Sig
> Size - What Ever Looks The Best
> Text - None
> Other - None



​


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 13, 2008)

I want a sig not to big....and an avatar with only his face
text:Yariko

thank you


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Yariko said:


> I want a sig not to big....and an avatar with only his face
> text:Yariko
> 
> thank you




​


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 13, 2008)

thank you is beautiful


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



You rock :3

I'd rep you but you did this avy only a few days ago...


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> You rock :3
> 
> I'd rep you but you did this avy only a few days ago...



its ok .... you can rep me whever you like....


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hello frag
> 
> I want it transparent, and maybe one tail translucent. Also leave the rocks. Just a sig and a nice size
> ~Naruto Uzumaki



I tried to make it transparent but it came out horribly wrong -_-

​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Frag is their anything you can do to have more of its body in it, like the entire picture but you do some image editing on the background. Not transparent but like change the background to like a fire back ground? And maybe some fire marks around the edges? Please I'll rep you now and later?


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Yea sure I can make a proper sig..... Give me some time for it

actually ill try to make it transparent again


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

ok here it is transparent but would you still like a sig out of it?

​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ok here it is transparent but would you still like a sig out of it?
> 
> ​



thanks alot, I luv it


----------



## fraj (Apr 13, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> thanks alot, I luv it



​


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Apr 13, 2008)

Thanks frag


----------



## Siren (Apr 13, 2008)

Can I make a request? 

*.:.*

*Stock:  or 

*I'm Requesting: A_* Set*_

*Size: However you see fit 

*Other: It's all up to you. xD


----------



## Masurao (Apr 13, 2008)

Could someone make a reduced size 150 x 150 ava of Soul's( the guy's) face (and some of his bandanna and hair if possible). Reps and Cred will be given.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

Back with another Avy and Sig request. :sweat


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can I get this made transparent.





*Spoiler*: __ 



Can I get this made into a Avy with a nice border, focus on Kitana and Jade as much as possible please.




Thanks in advance to whoever does this request.


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Could someone make a reduced size 150 x 150 ava of Soul's( the guy's) face (and some of his bandanna and hair if possible). Reps and Cred will be given.




​


----------



## Tousen (Apr 14, 2008)

*I just need this in a black border.. Can you cover up the death note part that would be awesome

resized to 150x150*


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

Violent-nin said:


> Back with another Avy and Sig request. :sweat
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

Tousen said:


> *I just need this in a black border.. Can you cover up the death note part that would be awesome
> 
> resized to 150x150*




​


----------



## Tousen (Apr 14, 2008)

excellent thank you very much


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2008)

Your welcome T


----------



## Masurao (Apr 14, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks a bunch man....reps will be given after I spread it around more.


----------



## Violent-nin (Apr 14, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks a ton man.

I'll give reps after I spread some around.


----------



## vervex (Apr 15, 2008)

*Moved Posts*

*Deidara is closing his/her shop. After talking with Fraj, it was decided that the request of Dei's Request Shop would be moved to Fraj's Signature and avatar shop thread. 

Deidara's shop is now closed until further notice.*


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 15, 2008)

Can I pls get an avy with this? (no sig) Thanks.


----------



## FoxSpirit (Apr 15, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I pls get an avy with this? (no sig) Thanks.



You got it 

Here ya go!


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 15, 2008)

Ummm Can I have a sig and avatar for this..



Text:Rivalry never ends.....

Other: If you can make additionals please make to be more creative,,

Thanks in advance + rep of course


----------



## Ayana (Apr 16, 2008)

Do you take requests for banners?


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Ummm Can I have a sig and avatar for this..
> 
> 
> 
> ...





​


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

AyanaPL said:


> Do you take requests for banners?



yup I can do it ..... but i need precise details


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 16, 2008)

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.

 that was awsome dude + rep for you....

Ummm sorry but how come I cant give any rep to you ?


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

I have no idea why you cant rep me 0_0
Maybe I am sealed..... nah cant be - maybe its the 24 hour ban probably....


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 16, 2008)

Maybe sorry about that...

dont worry I'll give you once I can but do you have any suggestions to make my sig nicer...


----------



## Ayana (Apr 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> yup I can do it ..... but i need precise details



Okay.
Stock:
HERE
Type:Banner
Size:250x100
And if you could add this text:

*Spoiler*: __ 



Zabuza x Anko FC


----------



## abstract (Apr 16, 2008)

alright, im not going to specify much because your the artist and I'd rather you do your thing. 


sig-

I want it to be blue.  

and I want bobby kind of faded into the background. 



if you can't work with that picture then I can find another one. 

don't care the size. 


ava- 

matching the sig, but with this picture faded into the background 



(again, I can find a diff. pic if need be) 

don't care the size, im sure you know the limits.  


no text in either of them please. 

thanks in advance, I know it's probably going to be really cool.


----------



## fraj (Apr 16, 2008)

just give me till tomorrow same time I will be completed with both the requests and ill try to make yours as cool as possible abstract


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 17, 2008)

Ummm can I have a sig and avatar for this 
the size any size you recommend and the text mdmy23 in a cool way and you have anything in mind to make it improvments please do to be more creative thanks in advance......


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Apr 17, 2008)

*Thank you I try not to take up so much space*

Sig and ava request in spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 



I would like to make a request for a Sig/Ava set please
May I have a slide show ava/sig please that would be awsome 
For sig              ava
W 400              w 125
H 130               h 125
Oh for the ava and sig for the pictures could you make the background the same background in my current sig  that would be great
current sig in the spoiler

*Spoiler*: __ 









These are the pictures I would like in my sig
Oh and my current sig links in the spoiler (please just take off the words expect dark anbu.) oh if you need the real picture that suzuhiko use in that sig  heres the link: [Zero-Raws] Macross FRONTIER 03 (D-MBS​_704x396 DivX6.8).avi
other pics

Link removed


Textark Anbu (all pictures)

Thanks you who ever does the sig and ava I hope that
not to much of a problem to do ^_^


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2008)

Doing all the requests now.............................


----------



## fraj (Apr 17, 2008)

AyanaPL said:


> Okay.
> Stock:
> HERE
> Type:Banner
> ...



​


----------



## Ayana (Apr 17, 2008)

Thank you so much!!!
It looks awesome!


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 17, 2008)

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.
Hope you can make it.... 

Jut take your time


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 18, 2008)

Can I please get an avatar of 
And a sig of  
please? 
Thanks in advance!


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

mdmy23 ill be doing your request last since you just got yours done a bit ago.........


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

abstract said:


> alright, im not going to specify much because your the artist and I'd rather you do your thing.
> 
> 
> sig-
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Colonello said:


> Can I please get an avatar of
> And a sig of
> please?
> Thanks in advance!




​


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2008)

can i have an avy out of  and could you add my username on it with a border?if its possible...oh and make it 125X125

and could you resize the original pic to fit my sig thanks that would be appreciated...


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> mdmy23 ill be doing your request last since you just got yours done a bit ago.........



Sure no problem just take your time......


SO when will it be given?


----------



## Hiruko (Apr 18, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature and Avatar
Size - Avvy: 125x125 Sig: Anything is ok
Text - N/A
Other - N/A

Thanks in advance.


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

All I want is a matching avy from sig. Can I just get a 150 x 150 avy of the guy's head, please? And also, transparancied. Thanks in advance!

source


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

King said:


> All I want is a matching avy from sig. Can I just get a 150 x 150 avy of the guy's head, please? And also, transparancied. Thanks in advance!
> 
> source



​


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.

Is it ok if i copied your custom title?


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> @ılı.frajosg.lıl.
> 
> Is it ok if i copied your custom title?



no its not ok .... it took me a while to find it........


----------



## King (Apr 18, 2008)

@frajosg. THANKS!


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> no its not ok .... it took me a while to find it........



Thanks I thought you will get mad..... 


And how's the progression of my request?


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> Thanks I thought you will get mad.....
> 
> 
> And how's the progression of my request?



change your custom title man................ i am not angry its just that it took me a long time to find the music bars.......


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

ohh sorry.... about that...

Do you have any links to get a nice custom title..

and hows my request....


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Nice gallery man. First request. Can I get a 125 x 125 avatar of this? I want it to show the bottom of the jersey to the top of his head.
Link removed


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Nice gallery man. First request. Can I get a 125 x 125 avatar of this? I want it to show the bottom of the jersey to the top of his head.
> Link removed



​


----------



## Jimin (Apr 18, 2008)

Thank you very much.


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2008)

frajosg....how my request coming and sorry for not turning my sig off....


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> frajosg....how my request coming and sorry for not turning my sig off....




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2008)

Hiruko said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature and Avatar
> Size - Avvy: 125x125 Sig: Anything is ok
> Text - N/A
> ...




​


----------



## Red Sands (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



awesome thanks a bunch....


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl.

I was just how's my request......

and sorry for copying you custom title....


----------



## Gentleman (Apr 18, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thank you so much! +reps ^^


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Apr 19, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> your third link isnt working - its forbidden ...........



Sorry about that try these go by the first link for the pic if that doesn't work just go down the list for a working one

Clicky nao! 
Clicky nao! 


the strider one is just for back up if the others don't work but thank you so much
so just pick one that works


----------



## Cloud (Apr 19, 2008)

Can I request this to be made into an senior member sized avatar without blur?  



I don't want the japanese characters there(for avatar).

Thanks in advanced.


----------



## GeninZeno (Apr 19, 2008)

*Signature*

Stock - Source
Type - Signature 
Size - Preferably 400x100 
Text - Chuunin || Colors: Green, Gold, and Brown Mix or whatever looks best to maker.
Other - No writing or words, besides, Chuunin.

*Avatar*

Stock - *DA Community*
Type - Avatar
Size - 100x100 
Text - Chuunin || Colors: Whatever maker likes or thinks looks good.
Other - N/A


----------



## fraj (Apr 20, 2008)

ok ok ill do the requests in a bit coz i just came back from shopping.........


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 20, 2008)

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.

How's my request doing?


----------



## Blinus (Apr 20, 2008)

Avatar Request.

A. Working Links To pictures!
Here, again, is Hiko with no armor

B. The Color Scheme
N/A

C. Size
As big as allowed for a senior member (Me), the the focus will be on the upper body and face obviously.

D. Text
"Benjamin Linus" at the bottom, (Don't include the quotation marks obviously), make sure it's readable, and as far as the font, I'd go with ominous, but not all out EVIL. I'll leave the color of the text up to you.

E. Specifications
I'll leave that to your discretion, continue with the ominous theme in the background or something.

Thank you kindly.


----------



## fraj (Apr 21, 2008)

woah so many requests - by tonight promise everything will be done


----------



## Blinus (Apr 21, 2008)

My pic of Benjamin Linus above got booted by Photobucket, so here's the link the the Lost Wiki site. He's right there top-right.


----------



## fraj (Apr 22, 2008)

Sorry guys I am really busy and dont have time for anything -_-
Ill not promise that ill do it as soon as possible but ill do them as soon as possible......

Sorry guys


----------



## Axl Low (Apr 22, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Sorry guys I am really busy and dont have time for anything -_-
> Ill not promise that ill do it as soon as possible but ill do them as soon as possible......
> 
> Sorry guys



Alright then!
Since you are backed up You do have to do mine but I will rep you anyway.


----------



## Blinus (Apr 23, 2008)

Just wondering, as different people have different definitions of 'as soon as possible', are we talking a week? Month? Year?

I don't mean to be impatient, I do appreciate it all, I just like to know when to expect something. Hell, it could be decade and I'd survive, so long as I knew.


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

wow i get PM's for this -_-
I am doing a free job..... you cant tell me when to finish it 
and for the record ill be done by friday night

*are we talking a week? Month? Year?* - what the hell? how will it take a year -_-


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 23, 2008)

Please tranform this into an animation.


----------



## Blinus (Apr 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> wow i get PM's for this -_-
> I am doing a free job..... you cant tell me when to finish it
> and for the record ill be done by friday night
> 
> *are we talking a week? Month? Year?* - what the hell? how will it take a year -_-



I apologize, my intention was not to rush you or whatever, I was just wondering if YOU knew how long. Like I said in my message, you're right, it is your own time, that's why I didn't complain.

Unless you were addressing others besides me that DID bitch and moan, then never mind.

Oh, and the year thing was an exaggeration. 

We all appreciate your work, never doubt that.


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Can I request this to be made into an senior member sized avatar without blur?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

Benjamin Linus said:


> My pic of Benjamin Linus above got booted by Photobucket, so here's the link the the Lost Wiki site. He's right there top-right.


​


----------



## Cloud (Apr 23, 2008)

l.frajosg.ll. said:


> ​



Is it possible to do it without having it tiled?


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

Cloud said:


> Is it possible to do it without having it tiled?



no its not because your signature height is below 150px and there will be too much blank space so I had to keep it tiled.


----------



## fraj (Apr 23, 2008)

GeninZeno said:


> *Signature*
> 
> Stock - Link to DA
> Type - Signature
> ...





​


----------



## Blinus (Apr 23, 2008)

Thanks! I'd rep but I have to spread it around.


----------



## GeninZeno (Apr 23, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 





ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​






Thank you for the Sig and Avvy. More rep comin' man! Thanks for doing this _in your own time and for free._


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 23, 2008)

@ılı.frajosg.lıl.

Its been a week already so did you make it or I will need to repost...


----------



## fraj (Apr 24, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> @ılı.frajosg.lıl.
> 
> Its been a week already so did you make it or I will need to repost...



i saw your same request in another shop . And as soon as you make a request in another shop your request here gets disqualified.


----------



## Mukiru (Apr 24, 2008)

Oh so when can i request again?


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Apr 24, 2008)

checking in to make sure the links work.
but you can take your time on my ava and sig set since your
so busy I don't mined at all just don't all year lol XD


----------



## fraj (Apr 24, 2008)

sorry Dark anbu your 1st and 4rd link dont work -_-
Just look for a single stock that works and it will be easier for both of us that way.


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 24, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> Please tranform this into an animation.



..........


----------



## Hana (Apr 24, 2008)

Stock - 
Type/Size - 125x125 avatar, large signature.
Text - Hana on the signature. 
Other - Just go with a "punk rock" vibe, graffiti, splatter, checkered, etc... Just do what you can with it and take your time. I want it made of win


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2008)

I was hopin' if you ain't too busy, I could have out of this picture. 

*-Avatar*
-150x150
-Simple and sexy 

Not sure about the sig, since I pretty much already have it as my sig but differently.  Thank ya'.


----------



## fraj (Apr 24, 2008)

Give me till tomorrow please - I am busy at the moment and ill be done by tomorrow sure


----------



## Noitora (Apr 24, 2008)

Theres no rush, take as long as you like. :3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Yo fraj, can I make *Hwoarang* and *Hana's* requests? 

I know I already work at another shop, but I can't resist these.


----------



## chauronity (Apr 25, 2008)

Noitora's stock looked pretty dandy, so i did his/hers. And sorry if i butted in and did something someone else planned to do.


----------



## Haze is Dreamin' (Apr 25, 2008)

Can you make this sig size, please?


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

can you resize this



and a boarder like this


----------



## Durge (Apr 25, 2008)

i need tranparent stuuf on this.



*Spoiler*: _stock_ 





AVY:


make it tranparent and add a border with the white and black please.

SIG:



transparent needed badly on this please 






~Thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Ill start off on the requests now..............


----------



## Durge (Apr 25, 2008)

opps sorry i forgot to turn off my sig.


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> can you resize this
> 
> 
> 
> and a boarder like this



your first link / image isnt working


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Hwoarang said:


> ..........


​


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Stephen Colbert said:


> i need tranparent stuuf on this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> can you resize this
> 
> 
> 
> and a boarder like this



fixed                           .


----------



## Durge (Apr 25, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



thanks


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> fixed                           .



​


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

wait awit wait let me edit :/



can you make it transparency and sig limit, 



also this as my avatar but dont do thick on the borderline,



and this transparent.


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Mike Hunt said:


> Can I have the same border as LL did.
> 
> 
> 
> Senior size limit. And can you do that bar thing going up and down by Lil Wayne? Also avatar as well and transparency.



Sorry I cant make the music bar thing coz it was exclusive for me sig 
sorry

​


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

DAMMIT. I already had a new request frajosg .


----------



## Noitora (Apr 25, 2008)

Thank for for the help. The avatar is brilliant.

I wish I had a sig as badass as the avy now. :3


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

good shit frajosg

i heart you


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 25, 2008)

frajosg can i have a matching avy with the sig. i promise to rep you again tommorrow.

avy size: 150x150


boarder: same as the  sig you just made for me. :3


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Lelouch Lamperouge said:


> frajosg can i have a matching avy with the sig. i promise to rep you again tommorrow.
> 
> avy size: 150x150
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

wait so should I repost my shit again?




> wait awit wait let me edit :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fraj (Apr 25, 2008)

Dude dont bother..... ill do it


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

Lol, okay, I'm helping around here. Fraj allowed me, so~

Making *Mike Hunt's*.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

*Mike Hunt*: Oi, your request was confusing. I couldn't figure out which one you wanted as an avatar or sig, and the first imae was (supposedly) your sig, right? But it was too small, so how would that be your sig? =/ Confusing.




Take it or leave.
Credit. Re-host. Rep?


----------



## Mike Hunt (Apr 25, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Mike Hunt*: Oi, your request was confusing. I couldn't figure out which one you wanted as an avatar or sig, and the first imae was (supposedly) your sig, right? But it was too small, so how would that be your sig? =/ Confusing.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



for my first picture I wanted it to be signature sized. I did rep fraj and I'll rep you, it looks nice.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 25, 2008)

^ Turn off the signature, please. 

And that wouldn't be a good idea, because of I make it signature size, it would look all pixelated, and you wouldn't like wearing some shit like that.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

*Hana*: So, do you like my hand writing?  And the set is supposed to be transparent, if you can't see the transparency, go download Firefox or something. 





Take it or leave. If you take it, I suggest you align the sig to the right.
*Credit, re-host, rep.*


----------



## Hana (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Hana*: So, do you like my hand writing?  And the set is supposed to be transparent, if you can't see the transparency, go download Firefox or something.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 I love em! Thanks Shirozaki! "Hana" looks like the "Nana" logo.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Do you like my writing? 

No problem, and glad you love em.


----------



## Usagi (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirrrrooooo~<3 If you're helping around here, I just want to make a random one time request. 

Stock/pic: link
Size: Around 266 x 500 (or somewhere near that)
Extras: Have fun with it Shiro, you always have the best designs so I'll leave it up to you!  And if you do an avatar (150x150), no border plz.
rep+cred


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Okay, Usa! 

Will get on it after I make the other request.


----------



## fraj (Apr 26, 2008)

Hey shiro ill add you in the main page...... and please leave 2 requests for me to do 
Thanks man


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 26, 2008)

hy!

can you make this picture transparent and smaller?...without border

also I want an avatar with only her face(150x150)

thank you


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Lol, okay, fraj. 
I was in a gfx mode, so.. >__> I'll leave stuff your you next time, and in turn, do the same for me too, yes?. 

--

*Usagi*: Yo dude. I hope it's fine ? I like the 'tattoo'. 





Hope you like "vintage" 

--

EDIT// I see chauron lurking.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2008)

*-Sig*

-Simple and sexy 
- Border:curved
-480x450-480

I was hoping, using the same picture, someone could also make a nice sig


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

I bet chauron would most likely do that, since he's lurking here and all.


----------



## fraj (Apr 26, 2008)

Yo shiro where do you download your textures from? deviantart or else where?


----------



## Sagara (Apr 26, 2008)

Could you make the above into a sig? And remove the wording please



And the above into an avy?

Thanks 

And perhaps make the set match? <3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Fraj: Mostly livejournal, some devART and some random sites. 

They suck, huh? 

Anyway, I'll leave the other requests to you. I'm tired.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki tired?

Always a first.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

Yes, tired. 

It's almost 12 mn, and I have some yaoi reading to do.


----------



## fraj (Apr 26, 2008)

Ok ill handle every other request as soon as I get on my laptop........ no one takes anything before this post........


----------



## Ryuji Yamazaki (Apr 26, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks fraj!


----------



## Aina (Apr 26, 2008)

Transparency, don't leave the heart in. I'd like a set with a senior member avatar focusing on the kiss. Can you add a flashing heart in the avatar [example like my current avatar] and iCopy on a corner of both the avatar and the signature in blue. 

A thin blue border for both.

Credit and +rep.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 26, 2008)

Shiro! I need a new avy! P l e a s e ~

stock: x
size: 150x150
style: lightish?

<3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

*Working on:*
iCopy
ViolentlyHappy
St. Jimmy

You will receive your request in approximately 24 hours. 

Other requests that aren't on my list, Fraj will take care of them.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Apr 26, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Avy
Size - Senior Members Avy
Text - 
Other - 


Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - Whatever Looks Best
Text - 
Other -


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 26, 2008)

And will also be working on *St. Jimmy's* request.


----------



## Usagi (Apr 26, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Usagi*: Yo dude. I hope it's fine ? I like the 'tattoo'.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you shirooooo <333
I will rep you when it lets me again.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2008)

Glad you liked it!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2008)

*iCopy*
Transparency with border? It's better without a border. ;D 
*Spoiler*: _With border_ 





Avatar: 







*Spoiler*: _Without border_ 



Avatar: 








*ViolentlyHappy* <3
6 versions, lol. 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Credit, re-host, rep. _*Please re-host what you use.*_

*St. Jimmy's* up next.


----------



## ViolentlyHappy (Apr 27, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *ViolentlyHappy* <3
> 6 versions, lol.
> *Spoiler*: __



 You _ARE_ my god and hero~!


----------



## Aina (Apr 27, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *iCopy*
> Transparency with border? It's better without a border. ;D
> *Spoiler*: _With border_
> 
> ...


 I love you! Thank you. <3

Hmm, I'll take your tip without border then.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 27, 2008)

ViolentlyHappy said:


> You _ARE_ my god and hero~!


That's good to hear. SUBMIT!! 



iCopy said:


> I love you! Thank you. <3
> 
> Hmm, I'll take your tip without border then.


Glad you liked it. 

No borders look good.


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Apr 27, 2008)

*lol found the working links for once*

Ok I found the image I want for my Sig and Ava set
ok  and the links work lol XD

W 400 w 125 Sig 
H 125 h 125 ava

For the sig 

it's my current sig but could take all the text (like dark anbu in the corner) off expect the japanese 
and put Dark Anbu (Size for Dark Anbu about as big as Edcento) right were Edcento is. please don't change any thing else on it. So just leave Edcento off the sig
For my ava

but can you make my ava with the same background as the my current sig it's in the spoiler up above. that would be great thank you so much
Oh text for ava Dark Anbu


----------



## Noitora (Apr 27, 2008)

Thats a sexy Nel avatar, aye.


----------



## Karmaxx (Apr 27, 2008)

*Stock *-  *Lighter Version*
*Type *- *Avatar *
*Size *- *150 by 150 pixels*
*Other *- *I would like the avatar to be a remake of  but bigger nice, clear and sharp.*

Please PM to me when its done. thanks.


----------



## fraj (Apr 28, 2008)

Shiro sorry I am gonna be busy like a crazy bastard from today onwards so if possible get more help with the shop coz i wont be logging off a lot..............
Thanks man and sorry


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2008)

Fraj: You still gonna do the pending requests?

*St. Jimmy*: Dude, can't work with the sig. Sorry. 



*Next:*
Dark_Anbu
Karma


----------



## Tousen (Apr 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _My Request_ 





I need the wording from the second picture written on the first picture. Get rid of the best assualt rifle in the world part. Make sure its all that same color that you see there.

Make the picture an avatar 150x150 and give it a border the same color as the wording









If you have any questions let me know


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 28, 2008)

Yariko said:


> hy!
> 
> can you make this picture transparent and smaller?...without border
> 
> ...



..........


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2008)

^ turn off your sig maybe thats why you were skip'd


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2008)

*Since Fraj wouldn't be online that much, I will take care of all the requests. Those requests that are under Fraj and are still not yet made, don't worry, I'll take care of them. Please be patient.*

_Dark_Anbu_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm afraid what your asking for your signature cannot be made. Someone else made that signature for you, and it would be very disrespectful to edit the signature, just add a few things, and claim it as my own. LOL, I remember making your current avatar back at 2006! XD My name back then was Zaki, and goddamn, my skills sucked. Please don't use that!! XDD





The 150 x 150 avatar will resize automatically.

*Credit, re-host, rep.*




*Karma* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Credit, re-host, rep.*



*On the List:*
Yariko
Noitora
Sagara
Tousen

If your request was missed, feel free to repost it! 

~goes to work~


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 28, 2008)

*Yariko* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



2 versions









*Next:*
Yariko
Noitora
Sagara
Tousen


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 28, 2008)

simple set i need done.

avy 
just toon link

avy size: 150x150

Boarder: like my current set


sig
Boarder: like my current one.



rep as reward.

thanks


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

*Noitora* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You want simple, simple you shall receive.  I don't like the sizes you gave me. Hmmm. I also can't make fugly things pretty... 





Wanted to somehow match the sig and ava, but failed badly. XD

Take or leave. *Cred, re-host, rep.* 




*Next:*
Yariko
Noitora
Sagara
Tousen

*Tousen* and *Sagara's* request will be taken care of somebody else.


----------



## fraj (Apr 29, 2008)

Yea ill take care of the pending requests today ...... ill get back from college and see through the pages and finish everything.......


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Good. 

I think the only requests that aren't made are:
Sagara
Tousen
Lelouch Lamperouge


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

Shiro dragged me here lol. Anyways I only made Tousen's ava, If I missed anything tell me k.

one just like you asked:



and another one with a lil of my touch ;D  




Now, I'll take this request only coz I love the stock: 



Sagara said:


> Could you make the above into a sig? And remove the wording please
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Yαriko (Apr 29, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Yariko*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you very much....is beautifulX3


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

^ No problem! Glad you liked it!~


----------



## ~Shin~ (Apr 29, 2008)

Can I get a sig and avy for this? I want the sig and avy both to be as big as possible. (like my current set)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Tousen (Apr 29, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Shiro dragged me here lol. Anyways I only made Tousen's ava, If I missed anything tell me k.
> 
> one just like you asked:
> 
> ...



Thank You.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Can I get a sig and avy for this? I want the sig and avy both to be as big as possible. (like my current set)
> 
> Thanks in advance.


Alright, I'll do this. 

But, can you provide another image just in case I can't work with the one you provided? The image above is too grungy for me, and I don't think I could work with it. So please provide an alternate image just in case.


----------



## Noitora (Apr 29, 2008)

Niiiiice, Shiro


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Lol, okay. As long as you like it.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 29, 2008)

Avatar Request

Size - 150x150
Image - Here's the next best thing...

Just have narutos head.

Signature (Transparant)
Image - Here's the next best thing...

Please resize and cut out naruto.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Avatar Request
> 
> Size - 150x150
> Image - Here's the next best thing...
> ...


Making this. You'll get this either right now or later.


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2008)

did i get skip'd

jw bc i see you doing request after mine


----------



## Durge (Apr 29, 2008)

ok i want this avatar tranparent and add a borderlike the one i have on my avy now..


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 29, 2008)

*Sagara:*


*Spoiler*: _border 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _border 2_ 









that's it from me. need anything else pm me.


----------



## Dark_Anbu (Apr 29, 2008)

*Thanks Again*

_Dark_Anbu_ 
*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm afraid what your asking for your signature cannot be made. Someone else made that signature for you, and it would be very disrespectful to edit the signature, just add a few things, and claim it as my own. LOL, I remember making your current avatar back at 2006! XD My name back then was Zaki,and my skills sucked. Please don't use that!! XDD





The 150 x 150 avatar will resize automatically.

*Credit, re-host, rep.*



Your skills didn't stink at all back then. I have gotten so much rep because of that ava/ sig set in fact someone just rise my rep last week because of that ava and it was by a Mod. Funny thing is I was hoping you or Suzuhiko would make me a new set for me. Since I couldn't remember the thread I look at this one because of the awesome Sets that Fraj made so I came here. But I love this new ava Thank You so much again.
lol  
Oh I take it credit under the new name ^_^
Think your up to the challenge of making me a Sig to go with it
hehe
W 400 w 125 Sig text dark anbu
Sorry got to spread some rep before I can rep you again.

*Spoiler*: __ 



http://groups.msn.com/NarutoMangaReturns/volume35big.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=37405


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

Doing the transparency requests first, since they're pretty easy. 

*Kamina* 
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Cred, re-host, rep.*



*Stephen Colbert* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





*Cred, re-host, rep.*




*Next on my list:*
Lelouch Lamperouge
~Shin~
Dark_Anbu

*Snowy:* Our styles look alike!


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 29, 2008)

*Lelouch Lamperouge* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Always be careful when asking for something "simple" 







*Next:*
Lelouch Lamperouge
~Shin~
Dark_Anbu


----------



## Grimmjow (Apr 29, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Lelouch Lamperouge*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



thank you           shirozakipek


----------



## fraj (Apr 30, 2008)

Ah man i feel horrible that I cant do anything - even now I am in my college 
Thanks for helping me till I'm on my feet again and really sorry........ yesterday my coach called me and I had to go for a basketball game and I got back home at 11:00 PM and hope theres nothing like that today.......


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

No problem, dude! 
I'm taking care of *~Shin~*'s request right now, maybe you'd like to make *Dark_Anbu*'s? I wouldn't mind.


----------



## fraj (Apr 30, 2008)

I can't coz I am in another college waiting for the game to begin and i am using coaches laptop


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol wtf, okay. 
I'll do both then.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

*~Shin~*
2 versions with the stocks you provided.  
*Spoiler*: _Version 1_ 










*Spoiler*: _Version 2_ 








*Credit, re-host, rep.* 

*Next:*
Lelouch Lamperouge
~Shin~
Dark_Anbu


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Snowy:* Our styles look alike!


what do you mean??


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

Lol nothing. 

Hey, do you mind doing Dark_Anbu's request? 
Can you do it?


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2008)

I honestly don't get his request lol what are those avatar in his request?? 

And the link of his image takes me to NarutoMangaReturns and then a pic of Naruto and the Kyuubi? is that the right image?? If so then I'll start working on it, I wanna do something in orange for a change.


----------



## Durge (Apr 30, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Doing the transparency requests first, since they're pretty easy.
> 
> *Kamina*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



thanks                  .*reps*


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

^ No problem.


Snow Princess said:


> I honestly don't get his request lol what are those avatar in his request??
> 
> And the link of his image takes me to NarutoMangaReturns and then a pic of Naruto and the Kyuubi? is that the right image?? If so then I'll start working on it, I wanna do something in orange for a change.


Avatars I made him. I think he was supposed to quote it. 

Yes, that is the image, Naruto with the Kyuubi.


----------



## Kamina (Apr 30, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Doing the transparency requests first, since they're pretty easy.
> 
> *Kamina*
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Thank you so much!

rep + cred!


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 30, 2008)

I wanted to try one of Charounty's styles! But I failed kukuku.. Charounty is still the best at this!  

Anyways hope you like it *Dark Anbu:*


*Spoiler*: _Border1_ 











*Spoiler*: _Border2_


----------



## Pintsize (Apr 30, 2008)

Could I have a sig of this? As always, requesting fancy shits if you don't mind.


----------



## Shirozaki (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll do yours, *Pintsize.*


----------



## Mukiru (May 1, 2008)

Sorry for my previous request can I just have this

I want an avatar and sig for this the text mdmy23 and if you can put extra effects pls do vause you know you are really good in making sigs and avatars and if you can keep the gif effect on my stock pls do.....


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Can I get a 150 x 150 ava of Zidane( blonde guy in left corner). I want it to focus mainly on his head, and a little of his collar.


----------



## fraj (May 1, 2008)

Ill do calamity's first


----------



## Dark_Anbu (May 1, 2008)

*Thank you so much Shirozaki and Snow Princess*


*Spoiler*: __ 






Snow Princess said:


> I wanted to try one of Charounty's styles! But I failed kukuku.. Charounty is still the best at this!
> 
> Anyways hope you like it *Dark Anbu:*
> 
> ...






Sorry for the confusion. It was the only site that I could find with that Kyubbi picture. 

I love the Ava (Shirozaki) and the two Sig/Ava sets (Snow Princess). Thank you so much for making them for me. I will rep the both of you as soon I can but first I must spread the rep around before it's let me rise your reps for such an awesome job!
Well if I need a sig or ava again I will know where to go next time thank you very much.


----------



## fraj (May 1, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get a 150 x 150 ava of Zidane( blonde guy in left corner). I want it to focus mainly on his head, and a little of his collar.




​


----------



## Masurao (May 1, 2008)

Awesome...thanks a bunch man. Reps when It spread it around.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Could I have a sig of this? As always, requesting fancy shits if you don't mind.


I personally like how it turned out, and to think I only used 7 layers..


----------



## Pintsize (May 2, 2008)

I hate to nitpick such an awesome sig, but you're missing an 'o' in voodoo. 

If you wouldn't mind adding it in? 

Much thanks, though. It turned out _*awesome*_.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I hate to nitpick such an awesome sig, but you're missing an 'o' in voodoo.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind adding it in?
> 
> Much thanks, though. It turned out _*awesome*_.


Lol, oops. 

I'll fix it when I get internet back at my house.


----------



## Mukiru (May 2, 2008)

@Shirozaki
Can you do mine at the previous page  but take your time...


----------



## Shirozaki (May 2, 2008)

mdmy23 said:


> @Shirozaki
> Can you do mine at the previous page  but take your time...


I'll try, dude, but I can't guarantee I will do it or if it will turn out good.


----------



## Mukiru (May 2, 2008)

Its ok dude just do what you can ...


----------



## Kamina (May 2, 2008)

Avatar request


Make a 150x150 sized avatar out of the guy in the bottom right, thanks in advance.

Signature Request



Just add a black + white border to it.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 3, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> I hate to nitpick such an awesome sig, but you're missing an 'o' in voodoo.
> 
> If you wouldn't mind adding it in?
> 
> Much thanks, though. It turned out _*awesome*_.


Fixed. 



Cred, rep, and all that shiz.



Kamina said:


> Avatar request
> 
> 
> Make a 150x150 sized avatar out of the guy in the bottom right, thanks in advance.
> ...


You didn't rep me yet...

I'll make yours.


----------



## Kamina (May 3, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Fixed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sorry about that, i've repped for the last one.


----------



## Pintsize (May 3, 2008)

I already repped you, Shiro.


----------



## Red Sands (May 3, 2008)

Request

Stock:X

Ava:125X125 with a border

Sig:.....make it transparent please

thank you


----------



## Die Heinii (May 3, 2008)

Hellou :3
I wanna request an avatar that goes with my current signature ,please ~ <3

Here's it ~



Thanks a lot in advance <3


----------



## Romanticide (May 3, 2008)

Avy and sig request for Shirozaki!

Stock: 

Avy Size: 150 x 150 (rukia only)
Sig Size: Enough to fit Ichigo and Rukia in....and still fit requirements.

Thanks!


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 3, 2008)

An Ava/Sig set request yet once again please *puppy eyes*

*Stock *- 

*Ava Size:* 150x150 since it's the only size I can use >>
*Sig Size:* 465x220, the same dimensions of the Vincent/Rinoa Sig of last time.
*Text* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"Alma de Mujer, Cuerpo de Sirena" (Will mean Soul of a Woman, Body of a Mermaid) but I want it in spanish



*Other* - 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Maybe changing the background to something else and making it look a bit like if it is underwater...I don't know, will live it to the artist freedom again >>


----------



## Gecka (May 3, 2008)

Yo' sup Fra?

Stock: 
Avy Size: 200X200 (of the kid in red)
Sig Size: The current size of the stock will be enough

Repward will be given


----------



## Mukiru (May 3, 2008)

Hows my request going? 

~mdmy23~


----------



## fraj (May 4, 2008)

Give me a bit ill just revise for a while and start on all the requests and it will be finished by tonight


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

Kamina said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kamina (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Kamina said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

Kamina said:


> So have you done mine?


That was supposed to be a quote. XD I'm sorry for the misunderstanding and confusion. I'm making it right now. Will post it a couple of minutes from now~


----------



## Die Heinii (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> You still need an avatar? How about your current one?



Yeah , but I'm not so happy about it 'cause my signature has got round edges and the border looks a little odd too ;_;
I thought that you could make something awesome out of it :3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

*Important Notice: Regarding Requests*
When you request, please specify what you want to happen with your ava/sig. Example: you want it to stay as it is, or you want it to look fancy, cool, with design, or anything else that you'd like the result to be. If you don't, we would resolve into making a simple ava/sig for you and you may not like it. To avoid that, please specify next time you request. We don't just do all the shit for you if you don't specify anything. And I don't want to read bitching that they are not satisfied with their ava/sig. Fuck you. 

@Fraj: I hope it's okay to do this. 

*Kamina* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Err, you didn't say anything. So..





*Cred, re-host, rep.*




*Red_Sands93* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



You didn't specify if you wanted it to have something fancy. So, I just made an avatar and sig out of the stock, nothing else. Next time, please specify. 





Avatar will automatically resize.
*Cred, re-host, rep.*




*KleinmeisterDepp*
Yours is up next :3 Rounded borders, yes?

*Next: *
KleinmeisterDepp
Hollow'd Heart


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

*KleinmeisterDepp* 
*Spoiler*: __ 



Who made your lovely sig, btw? :3





*Next:*
KleinmeisterDepp
Hollow'd Heart


----------



## Die Heinii (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *KleinmeisterDepp*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




It's wonderful *?*
Credit and reps of course ~ <3


*Spoiler*: __ 



You like it ? :3 
It's made by Depp ~ <3 ... but I totally failed at the avatar ;_;


----------



## Mukiru (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> Kamina said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Kamina (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Important Notice: Regarding Requests*
> When you request, please specify what you want to happen with your ava/sig. Example: you want it to stay as it is, or you want it to look fancy, cool, with design, or anything else that you'd like the result to be. If you don't, we would resolve into making a simple ava/sig for you and you may not like it. To avoid that, please specify next time you request. We don't just do all the shit for you if you don't specify anything. And I don't want to read bitching that they are not satisfied with their ava/sig. Fuck you.
> 
> @Fraj: I hope it's okay to do this.
> ...



Many thanks dude, rep + cred coming your way!


----------



## Red Sands (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Important Notice: Regarding Requests*
> When you request, please specify what you want to happen with your ava/sig. Example: you want it to stay as it is, or you want it to look fancy, cool, with design, or anything else that you'd like the result to be. If you don't, we would resolve into making a simple ava/sig for you and you may not like it. To avoid that, please specify next time you request. We don't just do all the shit for you if you don't specify anything. And I don't want to read bitching that they are not satisfied with their ava/sig. Fuck you.
> 
> @Fraj: I hope it's okay to do this.
> ...



i know i didn't specify thats perfectthanks rep coming up


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

KleinmeisterDepp said:


> It's wonderful *°*
> Credit and reps of course ~ <3
> 
> 
> ...


You have skills! 



xxrokudaimexx said:


> Can ılı.frajosg.lıl.do it instead even if you cant make the gif remain just add additional effects and style


I'm sure he can. I'll leave it to him. 



Kamina said:


> Many thanks dude, rep + cred coming your way!






Red_Sands93 said:


> i know i didn't specify thats perfectthanks rep coming up


No problem~


----------



## Ryuk (May 4, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Set
Size - Avy-150x150 
Text -none
Plz+thanx


----------



## Romanticide (May 4, 2008)

I'll + rep you now Shirozaki, so i don't forget!!!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> Stock -
> Type - Set
> Size - Avy-150x150
> Text -none
> Plz+thanx


Dude, the sig. I'll probably do it if you turn your sig off. 



Hollow'd Heart said:


> I'll + rep you now Shirozaki, so i don't forget!!!


Uploading yours now.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2008)

shirozaki i need a quickie

i just need the avy boarder like my current one.



reping you now


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

*Hollow'd Heart*
I tried something new XD This is my 2nd attempt, the first attempt failed to badly it crushed my honor and pride to even go on with it, so I started again and this is what happened. I kinda like it  
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Cred, re-host, rep* (but you've already done that, right? XD)




*Grimmjow*
Congratulations on the name change! pek
I'll edit this post when it's done~

EDIT// Done. Are you even going to use the Grimmjow set I made you? Cause if not, I'll post it in the giveaways. It's too pretty to go to waste.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2008)

thank you

noooo dont do that. im going to use it. promisepek

im using at getbleach at the moment but im going to use it here too


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

You didn't tell me you were going to use it on another site. =_____=

Take it off.


----------



## Grimmjow (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> You didn't tell me you were going to use it on another site. =_____=
> 
> Take it off.



/Done                     **


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2008)

I made *Ryuk's* set! 



If you're into nitpicking you'll notice some minor mistakes in the sig! I'm not gonna change it  coz changing 46 layers is a real pain in the ass!


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

You're getting awesomer Snowy. 

I'm getting looserer. ~kills self~


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> You're getting awesomer Snowy.


lol thanks! 



> I'm getting looserer. ~kills self~


no you're not!! I love your work Shiro!! and so does everyone else! they keep coming back for you don't they?!<3


----------



## Shirozaki (May 4, 2008)

No, they don't. 

They're forced to come back here and meet me. They just keep their mouths shut about how much they don't like what I make them, and they're forced to say "OMG!!11 THNX I LUV ITT!!1" 

But anyway~ XD


----------



## Ryuk (May 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I made *Ryuk's* set!
> 
> 
> 
> If you're into nitpicking you'll notice some minor mistakes in the sig! I'm not gonna change it  coz changing 46 layers is a real pain in the ass!



Okay, thanks.

I'll use it soon.


----------



## Romanticide (May 5, 2008)

Thanks Shirozaki!!!!!


----------



## Ryuk (May 5, 2008)

This avatar is too big, Can someone make it fit the forum rules please.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 5, 2008)

No problem!


----------



## breakbeat oratory (May 5, 2008)

Could I get a 150x150 avatar using this image? Richard Pryor, please (if you don't know, that is the man on the left)

I'll give the artist full creative control as to any editing and extra photoshopping.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2008)

Ryuk said:


> This avatar is too big, Can someone make it fit the forum rules please.


you asked for it to be 150x150! how is it too big??


----------



## milkshakes (May 5, 2008)

Snow, the file size limit the kb for even a senior member is 341.8 KB but the ava u gave is like over 500 kb


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2008)

yeah that's probably becoz of the layers in that file.. 40 and something.. if Ryuk still want to use it he'll have to settle for something less than 150x150. 


*Mycaelis:* here's your avy 

-or-

-or-

-or-


----------



## Mukiru (May 6, 2008)

@Snow Princess

Can you make mine pls.....


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Can I get this as a 150 x 150 ava. Keep the colors the same, as well as the background. I just want the ava to focus on her head and as much of the background as possible. Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2008)

xxrokudaimexx said:


> @Snow Princess
> 
> Can you make mine pls.....


re-post your req and I'll see what I can do..


----------



## Mukiru (May 6, 2008)

Thanks...



Do anything you can pls.....  to be creative,,,


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> Can I get this as a 150 x 150 ava. Keep the colors the same, as well as the background. I just want the ava to focus on her head and as much of the background as possible. Thanks.


I'll do this.


----------



## Gecka (May 6, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Yo' sup Fra?
> 
> Stock:
> Avy Size: 200X200 (of the kid in red)
> ...


Just a little reminder...


----------



## Hitomi (May 6, 2008)

*xxrokudaimexx:* lol there wasn't much room for creativity with this stock..>__>;;;



*Spoiler*: _with animation:_ 





*with border:*






*without border:*








*Spoiler*: _without animation:_ 





*with border:*





*without border:*








@*Gecka:* frajosg is a lil busy.. so.. I'll do yours..


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 6, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



​


can i get this made into a transparent set


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

*-CALAMITY-* 
*Spoiler*: __ 





Cred + rep 




Doing *Kenpachi Zaraki's* next.


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 6, 2008)

Thank you in advance


----------



## Mukiru (May 6, 2008)

@Snow Princess

Very nice bunch of rep....


----------



## Masurao (May 6, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *-CALAMITY-*
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...



:WOW

Thanks a bunch!! Credit & rep to U!


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Can I get this made transparent please.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

*Kenpachi Zaraki*
This baby was a bitch to extract. Anyhow, there are 3 versions, though only the borders differ. Hope this was what you wanted~ 
*Spoiler*: __ 











Cred + rep + re-host 




Will work on *Violent-nin's* next :WOW


----------



## Kenpachi Goobpachi (May 6, 2008)

oh thank you there awsome


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

*Violent-nin*
I didn't know if you wanted it as a sig size, so I provided two versions, the current size and a smaller one. Here~ hope it's okay. I tweaked the colors a bit. And I thought that stock was...astroboy.  
*Spoiler*: __ 







*Cred + rep + re-host *


----------



## Violent-nin (May 6, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *Violent-nin*
> I didn't know if you wanted it as a sig size, so I provided two versions, the current size and a smaller one. Here~ hope it's okay. I tweaked the colors a bit. And I thought that stock was...astroboy.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Thanks a ton, cred and rep as usual. 

Thanks for making it smaller, I forgot to mention that in my post. Haha oh, looks great.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 6, 2008)

No problem! I do it everytime...


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 7, 2008)

Kikumo Tsukino said:


> An Ava/Sig set request yet once again please *puppy eyes*
> 
> *Stock *-
> 
> ...



Just a little reminder, I really want to change my avatar and signature >>


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2008)

*Gecka:*

*Spoiler*: _Border1_ 








 


*Spoiler*: _Border2_ 











I'll do *Kikumo Tsukino* set.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 8, 2008)

Thank you, Snow Princes...BTW, I love your avatar


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2008)

Thanks! and here you go:


*Spoiler*: _You asked for it!_ 





TOO BLUE!!XDD   

-or-


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Can I get a 150 x 150 ava of Riley. Mainly I want it to focus on his head, and maybe a little of his clothes. Keep the colors the same please. Thanks.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2008)

Doing yours. So easy.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2008)

And done.  



Just rep.


----------



## Masurao (May 9, 2008)

Lol thanks a bunch Shirozaki. I will rep you once I spread it around some more.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 9, 2008)

No problem.


----------



## Circe (May 9, 2008)

Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.


----------



## Kikumo Tsukino (May 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Thanks! and here you go:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _You asked for it!_
> ...



WOW!!!! I Love it, thank you so much!!!!

Me going to rep ya


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2008)

Circe said:


> Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.



This kind of a transper can be done in a second with photoshop.

1) Open the picture
2) Go to menu "select -- color range"  *)
3) Click on the purple color
4) Press the delete button
5) Save as *.png 

If you want, you can add all kinds of visual effects, such as 'drop shadow' and inner glow -- that is very useful in hiding the grainy cut. 

*)   after this step, you can smoothen the selection from the " select -- modify -- smooth" 

Basic:


Experimental:


----------



## Shirozaki (May 10, 2008)

Awesome, chauron. 
I'll do *Circe's *request, nonetheless.


----------



## chauronity (May 10, 2008)

I knew i forgot something XD

Added some pics to my earlier post


----------



## Jimin (May 10, 2008)

Stock - Izzy Flips a Shit
Type - Ava
Size - 150x150
Other - Can I get a green border?
Um, I need a cutout of the guy. Prefer from the top of the head to the end of the 5.


----------



## crazymtf (May 10, 2008)

Stock -
Left - 
Middle - 
Right - 

Type - Sig 

Size - average size of a sig. Whatever size as long as you fit it in. 

Text - Not everyone is meant to make a difference. But for me, the choice to lead an ordinary life is no longer an option *Hope you can fit it, make it seeable* If you can't use the good old "With great power, comes great responsibility" Thanks and any color that looks good with background/pics. 

Other - Don't have to show the whole body of the last picture. Just his upper body part. Also background if it could be like the second picture or similar. Lots of black/red with lighting or such. I understand it's hard for a certain background so if you make one up just black and red and kinda gloomy i guess. Depressing *Yes depressing* background, lol.


----------



## Masurao (May 10, 2008)

Stock:

Size: 150 x150

Type: Avatar of Stein(the doctor looking guy) try to get most of his head, cigarette/smoke, and some of his clothes. Keep all colors the same on Stein and background.

Text: None

Border: any color that is a good match to background, or a tiny dotted border.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

Circe said:


> Background transparency; just the purple area, the splatters are desired.





King Lloyd said:


> Stock - 4
> Type - Ava
> Size - 150x150
> Other - Can I get a green border?
> Um, I need a cutout of the guy. Prefer from the top of the head to the end of the 5.





crazymtf said:


> Stock -
> Left -
> Middle -
> Right -
> ...





-CALAMITY- said:


> Stock:
> 
> Size: 150 x150
> 
> ...



*I will do all the requests quoted above.* 



chauronity said:


> I knew i forgot something XD
> 
> Added some pics to my earlier post


Nah, you're still awesome as ever. 
Btw, I'm sorry that your originally owned gfx shop that you passed down to me died. D: I was getting busy and I forgot about it. :sweat >__>


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *I will do all the requests quoted above.*
> 
> 
> Nah, you're still awesome as ever.
> Btw, I'm sorry that your originally owned gfx shop that you passed down to me died. D: I was getting busy and I forgot about it. :sweat >__>



You kick ass  If you have any trouble with the pics tell me, I'll try to find better ones. Again thanks


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2008)

Ummm Can I have a sig done?

I want you to make any combinations and effects and nice background and if you can add more pls do.... 

Here are the combinations...





I hope you can make it very nice + rep and credit of course....


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

*Circe*
Your request was actually done. It's in the previous page, in chauronity's post. 

--
I made the avatars first, since they were easy. I hope you don't mind *crazymft* 

*King Llyod*
I'm a fan of bright colorz. The green border looks teh shit, though.  
*Spoiler*: __ 











not your type, maybe? XD

*cred + rep + re-host* if using.




*-CALAMITY-*
I have a new border style and I tried it on yours.  
*Spoiler*: __ 







*cred + rep + re-host*




*List:*
King Llyod
crazymft
-CALAMITY-
Naruto Uzumaki

*@xxrokudaimexx*
I'll leave your request to snowy or fraj. =]


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2008)

Sure no problem


----------



## Masurao (May 11, 2008)

Shirozaki said:


> *-CALAMITY-*
> I have a new border style and I tried it on yours.
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



I like the new style you used. Thanks a bunch. I have to spread rep around again before I rep u again though lol.


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2008)

Thanks, Shirozaki. I really just wanted a easy cutout with a border, but I'll use these for a while.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 11, 2008)

*-CALAMITY-*
No problem. 

*King Llyod*
Omg, really? 
I thought you wanted something fancy or something out of the cutout.


----------



## crazymtf (May 11, 2008)

@Shirozaki Would you mind Pming me when it's done, only cause i don't check this section to much. Also giving rep now, thanks again


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2008)

Well, I like what I have. its a bit girly, but its fancy. I really just wanted a cutout with a border. Nothing fancy, just something to support my team.


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2008)

But it looks nice...


----------



## Jimin (May 11, 2008)

Which is why I'm sticking with it.


----------



## Mukiru (May 11, 2008)

Really nice


----------



## Shirozaki (May 12, 2008)

*crazymtf*
You should check this thread if you see me post. 

*King Llyod*
It's because I'm a girl


----------



## Jimin (May 12, 2008)

I realized that. I'm not clueless.
Besides, it takes a really manly man to use a feminine avatar.


----------



## Shirozaki (May 12, 2008)

Please delete that. That's spam. 

Stop it.


----------



## Mukiru (May 12, 2008)

Is it me sorry about that...


----------



## Incubus (May 13, 2008)

Type: Sig
Size: Whatever size you would advise that I can get away with
Other: I'll leave that up to you also. 

Type: Avatar
Size: Whatever you would advise
Other: Who would I have to ask to have the avatar given a rain constant effect (I've been told stuff like that needs to be a gif )

Thanks


----------



## Masurao (May 15, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 








Can I get a 150 x 150 ava of the guy in the bottom left panel. Try to get everything from the top of his hat to his shoulders. Make it a black border too. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Kamina (May 15, 2008)

Please make a signature from this and add a black and white border.

also make a 150x150 av from kaminas head.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 15, 2008)

Is anyone working on the requests here


----------



## crazymtf (May 15, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Is anyone working on the requests here



Well it's the weekday so they could be busy. I think Shirozaki has less work during the weekend. Hopefully she'll be able to do mine


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 15, 2008)

Yeah you're right
your sig dude


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2008)

Ill do them tonight after my exam. My exams start today but Ill do the requests too just give me a while


----------



## Yαriko (May 16, 2008)

Hi

can you make from this pic a signature(smaller) with border and some effects..and also an avatar with the face..


----------



## chauronity (May 16, 2008)

Yariko said:


> Hi
> 
> can you make from this pic a signature(smaller) with border and some effects..and also an avatar with the face..



Hello.

Here's the ava and one Yondi more, as a bonus. 






And the signature bar ... in four version.









If you wish your ava to be cutted from the signature, it can be done. Just pick whichever version you are gonna use (one or two or more) and i'll extract an avatar for you. 

-chauron


----------



## Yαriko (May 16, 2008)

X3X3 thank you

I love it


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 16, 2008)

Bordered Naruto for sig pic please


----------



## Kuriko (May 16, 2008)

Can anyone do requests in this thread? Anyway, here you go The Pink Ninja:


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2008)

-CALAMITY- said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...



​


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2008)

Incubus said:


> Type: Sig
> Size: Whatever size you would advise that I can get away with
> Other: I'll leave that up to you also.
> 
> ...



​
Try the GIF thread for your avatar


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2008)

Kamina said:


> Please make a signature from this and add a black and white border.
> 
> also make a 150x150 av from kaminas head.




​


----------



## Masurao (May 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Thanks a bunch man. Reps and cred.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 16, 2008)

Hey frag you see my request


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey frag you see my request



your 3rd link isnt working


----------



## Incubus (May 16, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​
> Try the GIF thread for your avatar



Thank you very much. 

Oh, just one thing. Purple and Pink are not really my colors. Sorry, I should have specified some colors in my request. Could I get the Purple and Pink turned Blue and Orange?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 16, 2008)

I'm not sure whats wrong but I see it perfectly


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (May 16, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature + Avatar
Size - As big as it can be without braking rules  Keep it square please
Other - Add a light blue border on the ava and sig please. Feel free to play with it a lil....


----------



## crazymtf (May 16, 2008)

crazymtf said:


> Stock -
> Left -
> Middle -
> Right -
> ...




Just bumping my request to see if anyone would mind doing it. Shirozaki seems to be busy so was just wondering if anyone else could do it. Thanks


----------



## Kamina (May 17, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



Would it be possible just to have the pictures instead of all the effects even though they do look good?


----------



## Blood+ (May 17, 2008)

hi there..

please don't turn this down because i reeeeeeaaaally need your help.. its a cd cover and logo for my sisters band

its called lyrical ambush
its a light rock band and she wants something like this

the word lyrical in cool cursive letters and the last word kind of leads off to make an outline of a gutiar which is below the word Lyrical,and off that guitar below it says ambush

she doesn't want the cliche like skulls,snakes,flames,or anything evil.. it also shouldn't look cute or nything....just something cool that would fit this description

Thank you soooo much!!!!!!!!
try and make as many as you can!!!!!!!!


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 17, 2008)

yo frog

sig and avi set of this stock, please


resize and add effects and borders as you see fit

avatar size like the one i have now

thanks a lot


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (May 18, 2008)

Hey frag I'll take that request else where


----------



## Red Sands (May 18, 2008)

Fraj:

could you make a set out of this?



Ava: 125X125 just add some effects to the back round of it and put my username in italso with a nice border

Sig:...make it transparent and add this to the side 

and take out the little mark on the right hand corner of the pic

credit and rep of course


----------



## Seany (May 19, 2008)

Hey there!

Hmm i'm not sure if this is too big for an avy or not. I was hoping for an avy slideshow, focusing on Spidey and then Blackcat. Or if you can't make a slideshow you can just make seperate spidey and cat avys, OR you can make it into a sig if avy size won't work. 
Hope that makes sense XD

Well try the slideshow first 

Stock: 

Avy Size: 150 x 150 

Try your best, and thanks for your time!


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 19, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Avy
Size - Senior Members Size 
Text - 
Other -


----------



## aceb (May 19, 2008)

Type - Avy
Size 150x150
Text - none
other - 1px black border

stock- hong kong phooey

Much appreciated


----------



## fraj (May 20, 2008)

*Update -I got an exam on wednesday and then an exam on thursday so i will be free on thursday and all the requests will be complete on thursday night*


----------



## Red Sands (May 20, 2008)

ok then fraj i was wondering why you weren't doing requests i knew you had a good reason


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

Raptor Kamina said:


> yo frog
> 
> sig and avi set of this stock, please
> 
> ...






​


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

Red_Sands93 said:


> Fraj:
> 
> could you make a set out of this?
> 
> ...



​


----------



## fraj (May 22, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Hey there!
> 
> Hmm i'm not sure if this is too big for an avy or not. I was hoping for an avy slideshow, focusing on Spidey and then Blackcat. Or if you can't make a slideshow you can just make seperate spidey and cat avys, OR you can make it into a sig if avy size won't work.
> Hope that makes sense XD
> ...



​


----------



## Red Sands (May 22, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



so awesome.....rep coming up!!!X3...but ill save it for when im done with my exams....as a celebration


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 22, 2008)

Hey, can you make me an ava thats a slideshow and has a round border like you made for Mr. Toon? Please just focus on the heads.

*Stock:* 





*Type:* ava

*Size:* 150x150

*Border:* round

Thank you sooooooooo much! Rep and Cred!


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 23, 2008)

sig+ava request.

ava 
- 150x150 - top left and bottom right of border rounded
- render - 
- text - ʞ-49

pop out sig
- 400x100 - with 2D's head and gun poping out of the right side of top border
- border - top & bottom left side rounded,right side normal 
- render - 
- text - ʞɥɐos_49 - muzicCONTROLEDrobot - middle word different color 
- other - colorz should be happy-go-lucky go mad on the effects , i luv vectors ! i would luv it if fraj  could do it coz i luv his sigs,i dont mind waiting


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 23, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Bordered Naruto for sig pic please





Kuriko said:


> Can anyone do requests in this thread? Anyway, here you go The Pink Ninja:



Nice, but I wanted an unGFXed version.


----------



## ɒiƨʜɒɿ ƚɘivoƨ (May 23, 2008)

^ Here it is.


----------



## Reptar Kamina (May 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



thanks a lot dude

looks great

*saves for later*


----------



## stardust (May 23, 2008)

_Hello there. 

Could I get an avatar from _?
*Size:* _150x150_
*Timing:*_ 42-48_
*Special Effects:* _Fade out, loop._
*Border:* _Black, please.

Mucho appreciated! _


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 23, 2008)

Not To Be A Pain Or Anything, But Where's My Avy?


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Not To Be A Pain Or Anything, But Where's My Avy?



​


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

Please make a set wih this stock(transparent, avy senior limits):


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Please make a set wih this stock(transparent, avy senior limits):






​


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey, can you make me an ava thats a slideshow and has a round border like you made for Mr. Toon? Please just focus on the heads.
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...



​


----------



## Raiden (May 23, 2008)

Awesome Frajosg. Thanks dude


----------



## Saint_Spike (May 23, 2008)

Damn Fra, Thanks...


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (May 23, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> ​



ZOMG!!! That is awesome!! 

Thank you so much!! Rep and Cred def!!


----------



## The Sentry (May 23, 2008)

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 







Type - Avatar 
Size - Whatever you like
Text - Mention any text you would like to be added to the signature or avatar and which part to be added to. If possible also specify the colour.
Other - Can it be one of those flashing Avatars...like can it depict the changing faces of The Sentry in order.


----------



## chauronity (May 24, 2008)

@ sentry:



If you need to have it animated, ask animation thread (in this same section) for it, or pradapada.


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (May 24, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature and Avatar
Size - Avatar: 150x150; Signature: 400(width)x120(length)
Text - Sig: The One & Only TheFlameAlchemist; Avatar: ~TFA~
Other - Face is all that's required for Avatar, do whatever you'd like with the signature.


----------



## fraj (May 25, 2008)

Ill be done with all the requests by tonight


----------



## Sagara (May 25, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 











Could you make the above into avy's please? Thanks a lot !

Is the former too narrow to make into an avy?


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (May 25, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature + Avatar
> Size - As big as it can be without braking rules  Keep it square please
> Other - Add a light blue border on the ava and sig please. Feel free to play with it a lil....



Don't forget me


----------



## aceb (May 25, 2008)

Sorry for forgetting to add img in my last request.

Could a set be made out of this please



And an avatar 150x150 px Transparent .please But border Rounded 1px.

Thanks


----------



## fraj (May 25, 2008)

TheFlameAlchemist said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature and Avatar
> Size - Avatar: 150x150; Signature: 400(width)x120(length)
> Text - Sig: The One & Only TheFlameAlchemist; Avatar: ~TFA~
> Other - Face is all that's required for Avatar, do whatever you'd like with the signature.




​


----------



## fraj (May 25, 2008)

Sagara said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## TheFlameAlchemist (May 25, 2008)

Thanks a bunch man!


----------



## Pein the God (May 26, 2008)

stock:

*Spoiler*: __ 







of sig of each please

size ever you like
text:could you put Kreations some were with cool text
other:make it sqaure

thanks


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 27, 2008)

First time custmor in this shop 



I would like to have all of the characters made transparent and resized for normal member sig limits.

If possibly, I would also like a 125x125 ava of Justin Law (the guy on the far left) with a thin black border.

Thanks in advance for taking the time to look at my request (+reps and credit of course).


----------



## milkshakes (May 27, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> First time custmor in this shop
> 
> 
> 
> ...



turn off ur sig pls


----------



## chauronity (May 28, 2008)

hockeyguy33 said:


> First time custmor in this shop
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...







Signature (link due to image limit) 





The text can be edited if you dont like it, just name what you want it to have.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2008)

So here is my situation (Which may or may not in part be answered by your OP but I have specific issues):

Many moons ago the lovely Suzuhiko promised to make me an animated gif avy. It would consist of ten 150x150 colourings of various manga pannels. They would then be animated in a slideshow (No transition shots, just changing from one to another like Megaharrisons avy). Then, over a period of time more and more images would be added. She said she could fit 50 or 60 into a single gif and keep it under 500KB (Since the five she did are 139 KB altogether this doesn't seem to be true so I'll limit myself to how many I can cram in). She did five images then real life came up and she hasn't been able to do anymore.

*So this is where you guys come in. I need to know if anyone will be willing to:

- Make the images (I will provide the manga stock but I need someone to cut to size, colour and border them)

- Make the final gif out of the multiple images

Any helpers?*

Since many of you seem to do limited numbers of colourings I'm mass posting this in all the workshops (No offence ) because I need many pics and variety in styles.

Example of the end product:



I want the images to shift like this this. One or two second beat then the next pic. The component images will look something like this:







These are the five Suzuhiko orignally made. You don't need to copy her colouring style. Just nice colourings of 150 x 150 images I choose.

If you wish to help just say so and I'll post an image for you to do sometime in the next few days. If you volunteer to do the final gif I'll PM you a zip file full of the finalised images.

Thanks for taking the time to read this


----------



## hockeyguy33 (May 28, 2008)

chauronity said:


> Signature (link due to image limit)
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Wow, turned out even better than I expected .  I really like the text on both the ava and the sig, reps and credit of course.


----------



## chauronity (May 28, 2008)

Hitodama said:


> Hello, I'd Like To Request A Signature And Avatar, Please.
> 
> Signature
> Stock: Link removed
> ...


----------



## Tabris (May 28, 2008)

For the love of God, It's beautiful...
You are truly magnificent


----------



## chauronity (May 28, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> So here is my situation (Which may or may not in part be answered by your OP but I have specific issues):
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



The licence i have (for photoshop), doesnt include animation features, so i cant do those. But these can.  

CrazyLoco

And if you still need the colorings, the vervex+curry does those too ... i have never really tried those (i can do that suzuhiko style thought).


----------



## Raiden (May 28, 2008)

Hey, I'm starting a new manga and I need an icon. Think you can fix something up with the "Rairuto" text in my sig and the following image?



Please don't make it big.


----------



## Masurao (May 28, 2008)

Can I get a 150 x 150 ava of her head(and hair of course) and some of collar. Keep colors the same though. Can I also get a red border.


----------



## Tabris (May 28, 2008)

For the love of God, It's beautiful...
You are truly magnificent


----------



## aceb (May 28, 2008)

chauronity said:


> No problem.



Brilliant.. Thanks


----------



## chauronity (May 28, 2008)

No problem. 



aceb said:


> Sorry for forgetting to add img in my last request.
> 
> Could a set be made out of this please
> 
> ...







			
				-calamity- said:
			
		

> ***


----------



## Masurao (May 28, 2008)

Those are all great! Thanks a bunch...reps and cred.


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2008)

Been really busy ......... I'll try to log on this saturday and Ill do the remaining reuests

Thanks Chauronity - thanks a lot man i owe you big time


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (May 29, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> sig+ava request.
> 
> ava
> - 150x150 - top left and bottom right of border rounded
> ...





*bumps*
i know you guys are busy ,so im just bumping my request, its been 6 days. thanx.


----------



## S.A.S (May 30, 2008)

*Signature and Avy please*​
*sig:* 350x150]

*avy:* 125x125

*stock:* 

Please remove the lettering and put xsasuke24x instead
please put effects to make it nice like the usual just that
hoping too see  it good luck and advance rep of course


----------



## Volke (May 31, 2008)

*Type:* Sig & Av set
*Size:* Just keep in mind that I am not a senior member. For the sig all I request is that it contains all of his sword.
*Other:* Please write "Volke" above the end of his sword. You can do it in a different place if you think it will look better.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (May 31, 2008)

Requesting a Signature and Av 

*Stock:* 

*Dimensions:*
Sig - 200 x 350 (..I think that's what I mean. I want a vertical sig, yeah)
Av - 125 x 125

*Text:* "Rory" anywhere in the images would be awesome ♥

*Other:*
PLEASE, only include Sakura.
Also I was going to try and explain what kind of style I wanted..but it's better if I just show you. I wanted something similar to this:

Swirly and those pretty cool bluepurpleishpink colors. You don't need to copy the style or anything, just..something happy. 8)
Other than that, work however you like. I'll be happy with most anything you give me. Thanks so much & take your time!


----------



## Hisagi (Jun 1, 2008)

what do we have to do to join along?


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

I want the bottom half of this pic to be gone, it's an amazing picture if i do say so myself but i made a few mistakes on the position.


*Spoiler*: __ 












I would like these images to be merge together. I'm going for a very erotic look 


550 (Width) x 500 (Height)

Text -  Sasuke_Bateman


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 1, 2008)

you are not allowed to request in different shops


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> you are not allowed to request in different shops



Hmmm          ?


----------



## fraj (Jun 1, 2008)

I'll get on with all the requests and I'll be done by tonight.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 1, 2008)

Awesome! Can't wait.


----------



## Pein the God (Jun 1, 2008)

bump.....its been 5 days
stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 




OP 356 raw
OP 356 raw 



of sig of each please

size ever you like
text:could you put Kreations some were with cool text
other:make it sqaure

thanks


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 1, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> Stock -
> Type - Signature + Avatar
> Size - As big as it can be without braking rules  Keep it square please
> Other - Could you make it transparent, or add a background, and add a light blue border please!



Second bump. Was there something wrong with my request


----------



## chauronity (Jun 1, 2008)

Sandaime Kazekage said:


> Second bump. Was there something wrong with my request



Well, maybe it was the relatively large size and duotoned image was it. I mean, the pics of 400x120 pixels large are so much faster and even better to be done, cos we have more experience in those. But i will try to finish this request today.

edit:







Save, rehost, credit. 



Pein the God said:


> bump.....its been 5 days
> stock:
> 
> 
> ...



Read the first post -- only one request can be fulfilled at once. And one request per area, which means that you cannot request the second tag from any other shop either (publically).


----------



## Sandaime Kazekage (Jun 2, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2008)

can you crop the face out so it can be a avy please?


----------



## fraj (Jun 2, 2008)

xsasuke24x said:


> *Signature and Avy please*​
> *sig:* 350x150]
> 
> *avy:* 125x125
> ...




​


----------



## Raiden (Jun 2, 2008)

Frajosg, tell me if my request if more than you can chew


----------



## Volke (Jun 2, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> can you crop the face out so it can be a avy please?



I know I don't work here, but frajosg seems busy so I'll help out.

How's this?


----------



## murasex (Jun 2, 2008)

CHAURI~! If I request a set, you'll make it for me right?


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 2, 2008)

Volke said:


> I know I don't work here, but frajosg seems busy so I'll help out.
> 
> How's this?



perfect thanks alot


----------



## ~Shin~ (Jun 2, 2008)

Requesting an avy and sig out of this. I don't have any particular effects I want so I'll leave that up to you. But I do want the size of the sig to be 550x440 (or even 500x400. Whichever one is better)

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Jun 3, 2008)

~Shin~ said:


> Requesting an avy and sig out of this. I don't have any particular effects I want so I'll leave that up to you. But I do want the size of the sig to be 550x440 (or even 500x400. Whichever one is better)
> 
> Thanks in advance.




​


----------



## Beelgarion (Jun 3, 2008)

Can I be a worker in the shop?
I won't be so active, trough.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 3, 2008)

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Type - Slideshow Avy
Size - Senior Members
Text - 
Other - 

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Type - Sig
Size - Whatever Looks Best
Text - 
Other - 
(Just Put The 2 Pics For The Sig Together, Like One Pic, With One Fire Nation Thing InThe Background)


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 4, 2008)

Avatar and Signature please.


----------



## "Shion" (Jun 4, 2008)

Can you guys put a border around it for me?


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2008)

"Shion" said:


> Can you guys put a border around it for me?



​
Rest of the requests I''ll be done by friday night


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 6, 2008)

Stock -


Type: Sig
Size: Whatever Looks Best
Text: Krescentwolf
Color: Crimson or Dark red



Stock -


Type: Regular Avatar
Size: Same as current ava...


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 6, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> sig+ava request.
> 
> ava
> - 150x150 - top left and bottom right of border rounded
> ...




2nd bump, its been 2 weeks


----------



## breakbeat oratory (Jun 6, 2008)

Could I get this cropped and resized to 150x150? Also, add a simple black border, please.


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 6, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> 2nd bump, its been 2 weeks



 Oh shit     .


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 6, 2008)

*Stock:* 
*Type: *Avy and siggy *(Both Transparent)*
*Size:* One a _150x150_ avatar and the other one a _150x300_ avatar
*Text:* None
*Other:* Can you make both avatars and the sig transparent?

Thanks!!


----------



## fraj (Jun 7, 2008)

Wait hang on with the requests please. I dont have time till the 17th of June seriously. I dont even have time to study properly. I try to relax for a while in the night thats all.
Sorry guys


----------



## Beelgarion (Jun 7, 2008)

ılı.frajosg.lıl. said:


> Wait hang on with the requests please. I dont have time till the 17th of June seriously. I dont even have time to study properly. I try to relax for a while in the night thats all.
> Sorry guys


 Can I be a worker in the shop? I thought I might help u.


----------



## vervex (Jun 9, 2008)

*Closed until June 17th as requested by the owner.*


----------



## fraj (Jun 17, 2008)

Alright guys my shop is up and running again.
*
Now important information 

If you would like to work here PM me with your work or I will give you a stock and I will see how good you are at this.*

*
All the requests before this will not be considered. Only requests from this post onwards will be done.*


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2008)

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Type - Slideshow Avy
Size - Senior Members
Text - 
Other - 

Stock - 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Type - Sig
Size - Whatever Looks Best
Text - 
Other - 
(Just Put The 2 Pics For The Sig Together, Like One Pic, With One Fire Nation Thing InThe Background)


----------



## fraj (Jun 17, 2008)

St. Jimmy said:


> Stock -
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks frajosg


----------



## Volke (Jun 17, 2008)

*Type:* Sig & Av set
*Size:* Just keep in mind that I am not a senior member. For the sig all I request is that it contains all of his sword.
*Other:* Please write "Volke" above the end of his sword. You can do it in a different place if you think it will look better. You can keep the background as it is but feel free to add any other effects if you think it will look better. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## fraj (Jun 17, 2008)

Volke said:


> *Type:* Sig & Av set
> *Size:* Just keep in mind that I am not a senior member. For the sig all I request is that it contains all of his sword.
> *Other:* Please write "Volke" above the end of his sword. You can do it in a different place if you think it will look better. You can keep the background as it is but feel free to add any other effects if you think it will look better.
> 
> Thanks in advance






​


----------



## Volke (Jun 17, 2008)

Thank you very much. Looks great 

Rep + Cred


----------



## Gecka (Jun 18, 2008)

Can you make this into a sig?


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Jun 18, 2008)

Requesting a Signature and Av 

*Stock:* 

*Dimensions:*
Whatever you think looks best.

*Text:* "Rory" anywhere in the sig would be awesome ♥

*Other:*
Only thing ask is only include the girl/Sakura? It would be cool if the sig were pinkish, but I don't mind with whatever you make cause it always ends up looking nice. 
Thanks so much & take your time!


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 18, 2008)

ava 
- 150x150 - top left and bottom right of border rounded
- render - 
- text - ʞ-49

pop out sig
- 400x100 - with 2D's head and gun poping out of the right side of top border
- border - top & bottom left side rounded,right side normal 
- render - 
- text - ʞɥɐos_49 - muzicCONTROLEDrobot - middle word different color 
- other - colorz should be happy-go-lucky go mad on the effects , i luv vectors ! i would luv it if fraj  could do it coz i luv his sigs,i dont mind waiting


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

Gecka said:


> Can you make this into a sig?




​


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

Sasori-puppet#134 said:


> Requesting a Signature and Av
> 
> *Stock:*
> 
> ...






​


----------



## fraj (Jun 18, 2008)

ʞɥɐos_49 said:


> ava
> - 150x150 - top left and bottom right of border rounded
> - render -
> - text - ʞ-49
> ...




​


----------



## ʞɥɐos_49 (Jun 19, 2008)

^^^epic just what i wanted ,thanx


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 19, 2008)

Can I get a set?



avy and sig boarder: rounded

avy size: 150x150

no text

rep as reward

Thanks


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 19, 2008)

Set Request

Stock


I'd like it just to have Captain America or Spider-man in it. Any effects is fine, but I'd prefer it to be fairly plain. Senior size avvy please. As for the sig anything is good, just whatever looks nice.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Jun 19, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Konan, top left, 150 x 150 bordered avy_ 



[/IMG]


----------



## Justice69 (Jun 19, 2008)

please make me a good madara sig that matches this avatar


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 19, 2008)

Justice69 said:


> please make me a good madara sig that matches this avatar



You don't have enough post.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 19, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Spoiler*: __



i want something like that plz
avy- 150x150 - rounded
- render -
- text - Crocodile 
pop out sig
- 400x135 - 
- border - top & bottom left side rounded,right side normal
- render -
- text - Crocodile
- other - subtext-Shichibukai 
vectors ! something like this style  w.e is good tho as long as you try


----------



## fraj (Jun 20, 2008)

*Update - All requests will be completed by tonight*


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 20, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want the bottom half of this pic to be gone, it's an amazing picture if i do say so myself but i made a few mistakes on the position.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


 Bumpness               .


----------



## fraj (Jun 20, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Can I get a set?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks man rep and credit


----------



## fraj (Jun 20, 2008)

S P O T said:


> Set Request
> 
> Stock
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Jun 20, 2008)

The Pink Ninja said:


> *Spoiler*: _Konan, top left, 150 x 150 bordered avy_
> 
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



​


----------



## Sasori-puppet#134 (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much, exactly what I was looking for. (:


----------



## Gentleman (Jun 20, 2008)

Thanks so much they both look great!


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 21, 2008)

Can i be your worker


----------



## Jimin (Jun 21, 2008)

Can I get a set from this?
Avatar senior size.
Main Site
Sig senior size.
Main Site
Basically, do what you think is best.

EDIT : Is this OK now?


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a set from this?
> Avatar senior size.
> 2
> Sig senior size.
> ...



The first link isn't working. The second one is. I will work on it as soon as you correct it.


----------



## Jimin (Jun 21, 2008)

Fixed the links.

Can I get a set from this?
Avatar senior size.
This review
Sig senior size.
This review
Basically, do what you think is best.


----------



## Raiden (Jun 21, 2008)

Not sure if you can, Frajosg, but can you make a set using the following stock. I'll give you two versions of it:


----------



## fraj (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry Raiden I apologise but it is against the forum rules to use Water marked images.
Read my rule thread.


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 21, 2008)

@frajosg

can i be our worker


----------



## krescentwolf (Jun 21, 2008)

Well my previous request got swamped out but nevermind it ^_^;



Ava-
Size: 125-125
Color/Design: Your Choice
Stock: 

Sig- 
Size: 450-150
Color/design: Your choice
Text: Limitless
Stock:


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 21, 2008)

Karma said:


> Avatar and Signature please.



Can I please get this request completed. 

Thanks,


----------



## stardust (Jun 22, 2008)

_I hate being persistent, even if I'm being a wee bit, but it's been almost a month since I requested my avatar, and a few pages of requests done after mine is a little unfair._


----------



## The Truth (Jun 22, 2008)

Hey guys can i get this made into a 150x150 avy?

I would like to include Dream's body from about the hands/chest up(whatever you think works best) and a border. Also I would like two versions, one with a transparent background and one without. Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jun 22, 2008)

RetroRainbow said:


> _I hate being persistent, even if I'm being a wee bit, but it's been almost a month since I requested my avatar, and a few pages of requests done after mine is a little unfair._



I said in the previous page please request again since all requests from the previous page will be ignored......... so just request again or bring your post up.

*Update - As for the rest all the requests will be done and complete by tonight*


----------



## Raiden (Jun 22, 2008)

Can you please make the following stock transparent Frajosg?


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 23, 2008)

can I have a set made from this pic?...remove the background and add a border and make it a little bit smaller...the avatar senior size


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Can I get a set from this?
> Avatar senior size.
> DVD Converter Suite for Mac
> Sig senior size.
> ...





​


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

krescentwolf said:


> Well my previous request got swamped out but nevermind it ^_^;
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

The Truth said:


> Hey guys can i get this made into a 150x150 avy?
> 
> I would like to include Dream's body from about the hands/chest up(whatever you think works best) and a border. Also I would like two versions, one with a transparent background and one without. Thanks.




​


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Can you please make the following stock transparent Frajosg?


----------



## Lazlow (Jun 23, 2008)

Request for frajosg:

*Avy 1:*
Senior size
Round border
Stock: 

*Avy 2:*
Same as above
Stock: 

*Sig:*
Transparent
Stock:


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

Yariko said:


> can I have a set made from this pic?...remove the background and add a border and make it a little bit smaller...the avatar senior size



​


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 23, 2008)

is really good..but can you make also an avatar and add a border to the sig?


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Request for frajosg:
> 
> *Avy 1:*
> Senior size
> ...






​


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

Yariko said:


> is really good..but can you make also an avatar and add a border to the sig?




​


----------



## Yαriko (Jun 23, 2008)

thanks..that's awesome


----------



## Jimin (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks, frajosg. It's not what I had in mind, but I like it very much.


----------



## fraj (Jun 23, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Thanks, frajosg. It's not what I had in mind, but I like it very much.



Then you need to tell me what you had in mind. I wasted time in making it look good.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 23, 2008)

avy- 150x150 - rounded
- render -

pop out sig
- 400x135 - 
- render -
- text - Crocodile
- other - subtext-Shichibukai 
vectors w.e looks good


----------



## ~Gesy~ (Jun 24, 2008)

can you crop the faces off this pic and make a gif with the faces(4 seconds delay from each image sounds good)

please


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 24, 2008)

Mine keeps getting skipped ill just request somewhere else.


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

Karma said:


> Mine keeps getting skipped ill just request somewhere else.



I thought it was a quote that i already made. Do you still want me to do it ?


----------



## Kamina (Jun 24, 2008)

[DLMURL]http://werethekau.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-Shippuden-print-59184511[/DLMURL]

Make a 150x150 avatar out of Narutos face.


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 24, 2008)

Hey can you make this into a banner please? If possible can you have Matt Tucks hand (the hand on top) to pop out?

*Stock:* 
*Size:* 200x75 (or around that size)
*Text:* Bullet For My Valentine FC (in a cool font)
*Additional Info:* Can you possibly have the text scrolling? And make the banner look cool. 

Thank you!!


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

gesy hyuga said:


> can you crop the faces off this pic and make a gif with the faces(4 seconds delay from each image sounds good)
> 
> please



​


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

Kamina said:


> [DLMURL]http://werethekau.deviantart.com/art/Naruto-Shippuden-print-59184511[/DLMURL]
> 
> Make a 150x150 avatar out of Narutos face.



​


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 24, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I thought it was a quote that i already made. Do you still want me to do it ?



Yes please I had that thought in my head that you would think it was just a quote.


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Hey can you make this into a banner please? If possible can you have Matt Tucks hand (the hand on top) to pop out?
> 
> *Stock:*
> *Size:* 200x75 (or around that size)
> ...



I am not exactly able to do the marquee text but I made two versions. You can use the one without the text to get it done in the GIF thread


​


----------



## fraj (Jun 24, 2008)

Karma said:


> Yes please I had that thought in my head that you would think it was just a quote.




​


----------



## SENTINEL (Jun 25, 2008)

nice work there frajosg


----------



## Grimmjow (Jun 25, 2008)

That last one you made was amazing frajosg.

I honestly don't know how you run such a huge shop by yourself.



2000 gets


----------



## Uchiha Itachi (Jun 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I am not exactly able to do the marquee text but I made two versions. You can use the one without the text to get it done in the GIF thread
> 
> 
> ​



Thanks!! Looks great! And your always welcome at the FC. Hopefully you like the band. Anyways, thanks!


----------



## Kamina (Jun 25, 2008)

Uchiha Itachi said:


> Thanks!! Looks great! And your always welcome at the FC. Hopefully you like the band. Anyways, thanks!



Wtf Itachi, remove your avatar which i requested on the page before this one.


----------



## Karmaxx (Jun 25, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



This was honestly more then I was expecting :amazed thanks.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 27, 2008)

Like a set done with this, plox:



Senior sized avvy/sig. Fancy shits if you want/if you feel it is appropriate. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Like a set done with this, plox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do it for you


----------



## S.A.S (Jun 27, 2008)

Yo frag sorry to spam but can i be your worker


----------



## Sasuke_Bateman (Jun 27, 2008)

Sasuke_Bateman said:


> I want the bottom half of this pic to be gone, it's an amazing picture if i do say so myself but i made a few mistakes on the position.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



                              .


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Like a set done with this, plox:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




​


----------



## OMG! Dj (Jun 27, 2008)

Type: Avatar.
Stock: Link removed
Size: 125x125
Border: Black Dashed.

I'll double rep.
__________________


----------



## Ooter (Jun 27, 2008)

Avatar (only): Bust me some transparency on the all white part of the image.
Also resize it a bit smaller but the image must keep it's shape.

Thanks.


----------



## Pintsize (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks, frajosg


----------



## fraj (Jun 27, 2008)

xUzumaki said:


> Type: Avatar.
> Stock: Associated Press
> Size: 125x125
> Border: Black Dashed.
> ...



Your link isnt working



Tax said:


> Avatar (only): Bust me some transparency on the all white part of the image.
> Also resize it a bit smaller but the image must keep it's shape.
> 
> Thanks.



​


----------



## OMG! Dj (Jun 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Your link isnt working
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Okay, it should work now.

x


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 27, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> avy- 120x120 - rounded
> - render -
> 
> pop out sig
> ...



sry about the other post i thought it was 150 post count last i checked can i get it done now?


----------



## Ooter (Jun 28, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Your link isnt working
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Cheers, lad.


----------



## fraj (Jun 28, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> sry about the other post i thought it was 150 post count last i checked can i get it done now?



I dont really like your stock. Can you find a better one for the sig please. If you cant then I will try to do something with it.


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 28, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I dont really like your stock. Can you find a better one for the sig please. If you cant then I will try to do something with it.



how is this one? if u dont like this one wait until tomorrow and ill have at least 10 stocks made


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 28, 2008)

Sig and Avy /set

Stock:

I don't care what you do with my set.....but could you make alternative avys and sigs?

Avy Size: 150 x 150


----------



## Yung Deezy (Jun 28, 2008)

looking for work 

1 - 

2 - 

3 - 

4 -​


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

I will complete all the requests by tonight.


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 29, 2008)

Hey, can I get an avatar/sig done with any and/or all of these pics?


*Spoiler*: __ 













Everything else is up to your discretion. 

Will rep.


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

Dante10 said:


> how is this one? if u dont like this one wait until tomorrow and ill have at least 10 stocks made




​


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2008)

I've repped you now frajosg!


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Sig and Avy /set
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Hey, can I get an avatar/sig done with any and/or all of these pics?
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I refuse to do your request because I saw your request in Fuujin's shop.


----------



## Romanticide (Jun 29, 2008)

Thanks! Can you pm me the alternatives later on?


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I refuse to do your request because I saw your request in Fuujin's shop.



Yeah, I went to his after yours b/c I didn't see you around, but is it ok if I have you both do it and then possibly use both? or one for avatar/one for sig?


----------



## fraj (Jun 29, 2008)

chikmagnet7 said:


> Yeah, I went to his after yours b/c I didn't see you around, but is it ok if I have you both do it and then possibly use both? or one for avatar/one for sig?



Sorry but it is my strict rule that if I see any request made here anywhere else I will straightly refuse to do it. Even if it is deleted Sorry again


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



can i get the avy rounded? and the text crocodile on the sig


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 29, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Sorry but it is my strict rule that if I see any request made here anywhere else I will straightly refuse to do it. Even if it is deleted Sorry again



Even if it is deleted in the other thread? That doesn't make any sense


----------



## chikmagnet7 (Jun 30, 2008)

I deleted that post in the other thread, so now I have no sig


----------



## milkshakes (Jun 30, 2008)

stop spamming jesus christ just repost in that god damn thread if u want a sig


----------



## fraj (Jul 6, 2008)

*I would like to welcome Sasuke24 and Hana as the co-owners of the shop. You guys can start taking requests once we start getting some .

Thanks for your help guys.*


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 8, 2008)

I have an avy request for you frajosg.

avy size: 150x150

boarder: rounded

no effects or text



Rep and credit

Thanks man


----------



## Lazlow (Jul 8, 2008)

Request for frajosg

Avatar
Senior size
Round border
Stock: 

Signature
Stock: 

Will rep 5 times.


----------



## fraj (Jul 9, 2008)

Where have you guys been . This place was dead for a week. I will do everything and be done by this afternoon.


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2008)

I'm sorry good sir.

I'll request more.


----------



## fraj (Jul 9, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> I'm sorry good sir.
> 
> I'll request more.



​


----------



## fraj (Jul 9, 2008)

Lazlow said:


> Request for frajosg
> 
> Avatar
> Senior size
> ...




​


----------



## Grimmjow (Jul 9, 2008)

Thank you.

Rep and credit.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 10, 2008)

Yo, uh can I get an avi of this panel

And I want it just like this one:

*Spoiler*: __ 





frajosg said:


> ​



I want it very colorful and rounded​


​


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 11, 2008)

Umm frog hope its ok to make a request without any stock but can you give me a logo that says pixelated ohh and the size is 103x33 hope you can make it soon.


----------



## LayZ (Jul 12, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Signature
Size - 450x250
Text - "What's Within Your Soul?"  Color: White w/red border if possible  Location: Bottom Center
Other - Would like the background to be dark with maybe some effects.

Thanks.


----------



## S.A.S (Jul 12, 2008)

i ll take that and it could be different as you requested is it ok


----------



## fraj (Jul 13, 2008)

I'll be done with all of it by tonight


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 13, 2008)

Ok, thank you


----------



## Mukiru (Jul 13, 2008)

Thanks a lot Frag.


----------



## Kek (Jul 14, 2008)

Please re-size it to fit a non-senior member sig, please.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 20, 2008)

Anyone doing the requests? Frag?


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 20, 2008)

Avatar and sig

Avatar:





What I'm looking for is a..transition, if you know how to do such. Also, is there any way you could somehow change the backgrounds to make it one color, something that shows their image, but not everything else? And the max size for an avatar is 250 x 250, right?

Sig:



All I want is like..in deep crimson red, is the line "METAL UP YOUR FUCKING ASS!" exclamation point included, and make the font of it, like..heavy. But, if you wanna pretty it up (or..heavy it up, I guess), then..whatever.

I also rather you PM me the results, or what I need to change, or..whatever. Rep will be given in advance to whoever takes this one.


----------



## fraj (Jul 20, 2008)

Give me today I'll do it for sure. I have been busy as shit man. I thought that S.A.S will do it but screw it. Ill take charge of the shop from now on.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jul 21, 2008)

Its ok mang


----------



## Purgatory (Jul 23, 2008)

Just peekin' in since it's been 3 days. I know, not untill 4 or 5, but the anticipation was killing me.


----------



## vervex (Jul 24, 2008)

Closing temporarly - as requested by owner.


----------



## fraj (Aug 18, 2008)

My shop is alive again. You can request again people whoever want stuff made by me. Frajosg

If you wanna work here just PM me with your creations and your shitty creations. If you are shit enough I will take you


----------



## Jimin (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey, can I request a set using nude stock? Its artistic, not pornographic.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 20, 2008)

Can you please make me a senior sized Ava using

And please include the speech bubble saying "Your majesty"

Also can you please make me a transparent sig using

And maybe resize it a bit to fit the signature space size please. Thank you, and rep will be given.

Edit: Turned off my sig. Sorry about that.


----------



## Raiden (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey Frajosg, can you make an animation out of the following images?:


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Un-Chan (Aug 20, 2008)

Hey fraj, I can work here as a sig/avatar creator if you need me.


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Doing requests. Will be done by tonight.


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Sonikku Tilt said:


> Can you please make me a senior sized Ava using
> 
> And please include the speech bubble saying "Your majesty"
> 
> ...




*Spoiler*: __ 




​


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Hey Frajosg, can you make an animation out of the following images?:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



​


----------



## Raiden (Aug 22, 2008)

Thanks, I will rep you as soon as possible.

Lol @ your avy .


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Raiden said:


> Thanks, I will rep you as soon as possible.
> 
> Lol @ your avy .



yeah its wicked right. cant believe nobody has said anything about it.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 22, 2008)

Yo, uh can I get an avi of this panel

And I want it just like this one:

*Spoiler*: __ 




I want it very colorful and rounded


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Aug 22, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thank you so much! You're awesome!


----------



## fraj (Aug 22, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Yo, uh can I get an avi of this panel
> 
> And I want it just like this one:
> 
> ...



you want it like which one ?


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2008)

Like this

Its very colorful


----------



## fraj (Aug 25, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Like this
> 
> Its very colorful



​


----------



## Karmaxx (Aug 25, 2008)

Request: avy
Stocks: Image
Size: 150x150 
Border: Exact copy of  this avy's border.

Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Aug 25, 2008)

Fucking great mang,credit then rep when I get 50


----------



## Jimin (Aug 31, 2008)

Um, I need something manly from this.

No need for avatar. But the sig should match this.

Sig is senior and should be vertical. Black and White.

Use whichever of the two pics you think would work with the set.

Fish
Fish

Use this as inspiration.
Watch this Light


----------



## fraj (Sep 3, 2008)

​


----------



## Jimin (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks, appreciate it. Will use soon.


----------



## Goku• (Sep 8, 2008)

Can someone do something about my avatar, I dont know why but it doesnt look so good, maybe but a border around it or something to make it look better please someone?

Sabianz

Could someone put a border around it or something to make it look better maybe darken the colours or something lol


----------



## fraj (Sep 11, 2008)

Goku said:


> Can someone do something about my avatar, I dont know why but it doesnt look so good, maybe but a border around it or something to make it look better please someone?
> 
> 
> 
> Could someone put a border around it or something to make it look better maybe darken the colours or something lol



​


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 11, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - Whatever Size Looks Best
Text - 
Other - Keep The Fringe Logo At The Top Please


----------



## The Fireball Kid (Sep 11, 2008)

Stock - Link removed
Type - Sig
Size - About the same size are my current one
Text - in ravaged/destroyed writing, "THE WARRIORS".
Other - remove the water marks, and give it a border like my current sig.

Stock - Link removed
Type - Avatar
Size - 150x150
Text - N/A
Other - make the avatar his face only, or if possible a gif that shifts from his face, the warriors text and his guitar.

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 13, 2008)

I'm helping here for the time being with permission from frajosg.. 



St. Jimmy said:


> Stock -
> Type - Sig
> Size - Whatever Size Looks Best
> Text -
> Other - Keep The Fringe Logo At The Top Please


I took a look at your current sig to see what your sig look like.. just to give me a hint of what I'm doing..


----------



## Grimmjow (Sep 14, 2008)

^You know there is a GB shop for stuff like that.

Prada is the owner.


----------



## HK-47 (Sep 14, 2008)

I have to look around the forum more


----------



## fraj (Sep 14, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> ^You know there is a GB shop for stuff like that.
> 
> Prada is the owner.



You know you shouldnt be kicking people out of my shop if you dont work here


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi, I'd like an Avatar 150x150.
I'd like it if you choose the render but must be of  Grimmjow Jeagerjacks.
Text: Can it say 'Grimmjow' somewhere and somewhere else it could say 'The King'. You choose place.
Can you make the border curved but with a small radius.

Thanks alot for your time.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Sep 15, 2008)

SnowPrincess: That 3rd One Looks Pretty Good...


----------



## Kelsey (Sep 15, 2008)

Hi can I have this done please? 



Could you get rid of Sasuke, Sakura, Iruka and Minatos Halo Please? And Thanks ^^


----------



## milkshakes (Sep 15, 2008)

didnt u already ask that in ttrs... unless u want a sig made as in graphix not trans..


----------



## Seany (Sep 17, 2008)

Could you please make me a slideshow in avatar form? 

Stock:

Size: 150 x 150


----------



## Pintsize (Sep 17, 2008)

Requesting a senior sized set from this:



I think it might look better without the text, but that's really up to you. As always, requesting fancy shits if you think you're up to it, and can think of any.


----------



## fraj (Sep 18, 2008)

Ill be done in a few hours


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 18, 2008)

Sorry I forgot to Hide my signiture on the page before so please forgive me and I hope My request is being done.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 18, 2008)

I'm way overdue for a new UkeNaru ava and sig!

Here's the pic I want to use:


Just make sure the ava is 150 by 150!

Surprise me on the sig!

Prefer a simple border around ava/sig!


----------



## Sasuke (Sep 18, 2008)

Jazz this image up a little for me Fraj man, It's so plain.



Just add a cool effect or something, if possible keep the same border, but whatever. 

Reps and shit of course!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 18, 2008)

I'll do *Hitomi_No_Ryu* req


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 18, 2008)

^thank you~!


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hi can I have this done please?
> 
> 
> 
> Could you get rid of Sasuke, Sakura, Iruka and Minatos Halo Please? And Thanks ^^



​


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

Mr. Toon said:


> Could you please make me a slideshow in avatar form?
> 
> Stock:
> 
> Size: 150 x 150



​


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Requesting a senior sized set from this:
> 
> 
> 
> I think it might look better without the text, but that's really up to you. As always, requesting fancy shits if you think you're up to it, and can think of any.




​


----------



## fraj (Sep 19, 2008)

?Grimmjow? said:


> Hi, I'd like an Avatar 150x150.
> I'd like it if you choose the render but must be of  Grimmjow Jeagerjacks.
> Text: Can it say 'Grimmjow' somewhere and somewhere else it could say 'The King'. You choose place.
> Can you make the border curved but with a small radius.
> ...





Text will be murder on this avy​


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Sep 19, 2008)

Well theres no border buuuuut alright i'll take it. I'll add border in my own time. Thanks alot though!


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 19, 2008)

*Hitomi_No_Ryu* 


*Spoiler*: _with dark purple border_ 











*Spoiler*: _with white border_ 











Edit: if you want any changes pm me, no need to spam this thread.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Sep 19, 2008)

^I love the purple ones! It's perfect...THANK YOU~!


----------



## Seany (Sep 20, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Epic win! thanks!


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 27, 2008)

Could I get a set with this stock? 

I don't really mind what you do with the effects, but make it look nice. Thanks a ton in advance.


----------



## Mukiru (Sep 28, 2008)

I would like to request.Though there will be no stock I would like an profile PIC 170x170 and I want the text (mdmy23)I hope you can make it really attractive.

_-regards roku_


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 28, 2008)

*Spoiler*: __ 



Signature Request. 



Size remain the same.  I want you to photoshop a screenshot of NF Forums and paste it on the flag.  Would be cool if you could remove the Looney Tunes words at the bottom.  Thanks.


----------



## Raiden (Sep 28, 2008)

Why hello thar my good boy.

Can you make an animated avy out of the following image? Make the first panel feature Sasuke's face, travel towards Sakura's, and then towards the Snowman's face.



Be creative with the sig plox .


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2008)

Gentleman said:


> Could I get a set with this stock?
> 
> I don't really mind what you do with the effects, but make it look nice. Thanks a ton in advance.


... if it's too bright for your liking leave it 






_I'll tackle Raiden's req_  SasuSaku stock


----------



## rockstar sin (Sep 29, 2008)

Raiden is trying to impress a girl with that request lol.  I doubt he wants it.


----------



## Hitomi (Sep 29, 2008)

^ yours was an easy one. here:


----------



## Raiden (Sep 29, 2008)

Rockst☆r Sin said:


> Raiden is trying to impress a girl with that request lol.  I doubt he wants it.



lol wut .


----------



## Gentleman (Sep 29, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ... if it's too bright for your liking leave it
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It's a little too bright for my tastes, but I'll take it. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Quagles (Sep 30, 2008)

Anyone could make a sig and ava from this picture ? 



Size: 

Sig: Anything, I'd prefer it a bit big though. 

Avatar 150x150.

Fancy it up if you feel like, but don't have to do too much of it as I like the picture a lot from how it is as now too  

Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Sep 30, 2008)

Reizhan said:


> Anyone could make a sig and ava from this picture ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ill do this I like the stock.


----------



## Sagara (Oct 1, 2008)

Could you turn this into a sig?(You can remove the cup , table , bottom right logo and whatever else you deem unnecessary )



And this into an avy? (Just her face please)



Thank you very much! (Feel free to add any effects you think would look nice  )


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 1, 2008)

*Raiden:* sorry if the sig is too girly 





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 










Sagara i like your stock.. i'll take this..


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 2, 2008)

Since my other request at Vervex and Curry's shop has taken more then a week. I am requesting here...

Can an avatar be made for me with this Sig. Just like crop the face of Grimmjow for me and put it in an avatar. I cant do it myself as it looks very wrong. Thanks alot. btw i want it 150x150 and one that is 75x75. You choose if you wish to do the 75x75 cus it might be too blurry. 
Can it have the text 'Grimmjow' on it? thanks. dont put it on if it is a kill to the avvy . Again thanks.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Oct 2, 2008)

Request for 150x150 ava focusing on her face please!



Thanks!


----------



## Kek (Oct 4, 2008)

Could I have this pic re-sized to fit a senior sig, and clean it up a little (that black sudge at the top and the border a little neater). Thanks!


----------



## Guts (Oct 5, 2008)

Stock - 
Type - Sig
Size - Up to you D=
Text - Demolay


----------



## fraj (Oct 5, 2008)

I dont have uni tomorrow so ill be done by tomorrow. All the requests .


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey, If it isn't inconvenient, I would like a naruto themed avvy.


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 5, 2008)

Hey  

Can you jazz this up a ittle, Fraj?



I'm a fan of that pink effect you did to my avatar but just do whatever you want with it!

Thanks in advance, reps & stuff of course


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 6, 2008)

*Sagara:* sorry for being late -___-






i'll do *Guts* next if you don't mind frajosg..


----------



## fraj (Oct 7, 2008)

Yeah I dont mind snow because I am moving to a new house tomorrow and I wont have internet for a while. So ill take any requests after ai get back. Sorry guys


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2008)

^ Ok. no prob, I'll make them all until you come back..




•Grimmjow• said:


> Since my other request at Vervex and Curry's shop has taken more then a week. I am requesting here...
> 
> Can an avatar be made for me with this Sig. Just like crop the face of Grimmjow for me and put it in an avatar. I cant do it myself as it looks very wrong. Thanks alot. btw i want it 150x150 and one that is 75x75. You choose if you wish to do the 75x75 cus it might be too blurry.
> Can it have the text 'Grimmjow' on it? thanks. dont put it on if it is a kill to the avvy . Again thanks.


75x75 ava:


150x150 ava:


and I added more color to the sig:




Byakuran said:


> Request for 150x150 ava focusing on her face please!
> Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2008)

sorry for the dp, too many pics..



Sikh Assassin said:


> This is a simple request:
> 
> 
> 
> Can you lower this to 30.0 KB, and 100x100 or less? If you have to cut the bottom that is fine but just don't mess with the top of the pic.


100x100 ava and less than 30.0 KB:




Kek said:


> Could I have this pic re-sized to fit a senior sig, and clean it up a little (that black sudge at the top and the border a little neater). Thanks!






The Observer said:


> Hey, If it isn't inconvenient, I would like a naruto themed avvy.



give me a pic and I'll work with it. 



Sasuke said:


> Hey
> 
> Can you jazz this up a ittle, Fraj?
> 
> ...






Reizhan and Guts are next.. and they're done!!

*Reizhan:*





*Guts:*


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 7, 2008)

I dont have a request, but i thought i would just comment on your work Snow Princess, it looks great.


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

Request (for Snowy pek)

Stock for both ~ 

Avy Size ~ 150x150
Avy Border ~ 1px, black
Text ~ None
Other ~ Could you mainly focus on their faces? :]

Sig Size ~ I don't mind. :3
Avy Border ~ 1px, black
Text ~ "Jeg elsker deg."

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Guts (Oct 7, 2008)

Thats awesome thanks snow!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 7, 2008)

^ glad you like it..



Vae said:


> I dont have a request, but i thought i would just comment on your work Snow Princess, it looks great.


<3



Ununhexium said:


> Request (for Snowy pek)
> 
> Stock for both ~
> 
> ...


I can't see the pic!! can you upload it in tinypic??


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't have a tinypic account.


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 7, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ glad you like it..
> 
> 
> <3
> ...



can u see this? if not then ill make a tinypic account for u unun


----------



## Kek (Oct 7, 2008)

Thank you snow princess!


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 7, 2008)

@Sasuke: Awwh, you rule


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> can u see this? if not then ill make a tinypic account for u unun


yea i can see it now, thanks<3 

i'll work on the set 2morrow.. i'm beat now..>__>


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 8, 2008)

'kay, Snowy. Thanks in advance <3


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 8, 2008)

snowy chan i found a pic thats reminds me of ur sexiness and i was wondering if u could play around with it with c4ds lighting and stuff that u are smexy at doing

and can u border it with ur favorite style? 
Hope this doesnt bother you but can u put Snowy chan x Saucy


----------



## ?Grimmjow? (Oct 8, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ Ok. no prob, I'll make them all until you come back..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks Alot I lve you!!!


----------



## Vaeny (Oct 8, 2008)

^

Turn off the sig?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2008)

Ununhexium said:


> Request (for Snowy pek)
> 
> Stock for both ~
> 
> ...


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 8, 2008)

Hiya Could I have the Top Panel of the Manga Transparentized and resized a bit smaller With a Thin Black Border please?

Valley of the End

Thanks Uzu-chan


----------



## Sasuke (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't want to be annyoing because you've recently made me an amazing avatar(<3)

But could you make this avatar with a similar effect as the last, does it have to be that colour or can it be say, Blue?



Thanks in advance if you do, you're amazing.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 8, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> snowy chan i found a pic thats reminds me of ur sexiness and i was wondering if u could play around with it with c4ds lighting and stuff that u are smexy at doing
> 
> and can u border it with ur favorite style?
> Hope this doesnt bother you but can u put Snowy chan x Saucy


text wouldn't look good with it 



Uzumaki♥ said:


> Hiya Could I have the Top Panel of the Manga Transparentized and resized a bit smaller With a Thin Black Border please?
> 
> He doesnt technically need alot.
> 
> Thanks Uzu-chan







Sasuke said:


> I don't want to be annyoing because you've recently made me an amazing avatar(<3)
> 
> But could you make this avatar with a similar effect as the last, does it have to be that colour or can it be say, Blue?
> 
> ...


----------



## Un-Chan (Oct 8, 2008)

Snowy, you are the most epic evar 

Reps + Creds!


----------



## Kelsey (Oct 9, 2008)

Sankyuu Snow-Chan! Rep for you


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 10, 2008)

or animated:



sig:


----------



## Kek (Oct 10, 2008)

Could I have a slideshow avy of Hachibi's face and pumped fist? (If Snow Princess does it, I'll have to spread rep first ^^


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2008)

Type: Avatar 150 X 150
Border: Yes

Try to get as much of his mask, hair, and a little of his jacket as you can. Thanks.


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Oct 11, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you
I like it alot
Credit and rep coming


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 11, 2008)

^ you're welcome.



Kek said:


> Could I have a slideshow avy of Hachibi's face and pumped fist? (If Snow Princess does it, I'll have to spread rep first ^^


i'm working here alone till fraj comes back ;p



-CALAMITY- said:


> Type: Avatar 150 X 150
> Border: Yes
> 
> Try to get as much of his mask, hair, and a little of his jacket as you can. Thanks.


if you don't like the background let me know and i'll change it..


----------



## Masurao (Oct 11, 2008)

The background is wonderful.

Thanks a bunch. I will rep, and cred.


----------



## ZackFaire (Oct 13, 2008)

hey snow princess can you make me a set. 

a avy 150x150 and can i get a dark yellow border
Archivist

thanks rep and credit


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 14, 2008)

Sig

Size:same as mine
Text:Kyubi
Stock:[/QUOTE]


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 14, 2008)

*Light:* sorry i can't see the image! can you try uploading it in tinypic?!

i'll start with vegeta's req..


----------



## ZackFaire (Oct 14, 2008)

fixed                 it


----------



## Nicodemus (Oct 14, 2008)

I was wondering if you could take my sig and remove the "Uzumaki Naruto" part. Not "the Demon within part" though.

Thanks.


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 15, 2008)

Hello, dropping by with a set request. :3

*Stock for both*:
*Avatar size*: anywhere from 150x150 to 150x200 pixels, your choice.
*Avatar content*: If possibly, that Link at the bottom thinking the Pikman guy looks like a pig. xD If not that, anything else is fine.
*Sig size:* 550x400 pixels.
*Sig content:* Choose whatever you want from that stock, kind of thinking something from the second level with the cooking, but doesn't really matter to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2008)

Light said:


> hey snow princess can you make me a set.
> 
> a avy 150x150 and can i get a dark yellow border
> WONDER WOMAN DAY
> ...









^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Sig
> 
> Size:same as mine
> Text:Kyubi
> Stock:Link removed







if it's too bright or you don't like the background let me know.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 16, 2008)

Yakushi Kabuto said:


> Hello, dropping by with a set request. :3
> 
> *Stock for both*:
> *Avatar size*: anywhere from 150x150 to 150x200 pixels, your choice.
> ...


----------



## Yakushi Kabuto (Oct 16, 2008)

^Oooo, thank you very much! Beautiful and so quick as well. :3 I like that kind of spotlight look you gave to the sig and the color alterations and crisp look is lovely. <3


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 16, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> if it's too bright or you don't like the background let me know.



Its nice thx


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Oct 19, 2008)

*@Snow princess *that is some dang good work.

Do you think help me out here.


*Spoiler*: __ 



*Avatar size:* anywhere from 150x150 to 150x200 pixels, your choice.
*Avatar content:* It's a youtube clip and the time is 0:58-0:59 [Vegeta turns and it shows his PINK badman logo on the back of his shirt]
Hell Yeah!


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 19, 2008)

*INSTA-KILL:*Thanks but sorry I don't do gif/animation sets, you can go to Heero's gif request thread.


----------



## Harley (Oct 20, 2008)

Can I get this resized please. So I can use it properly 125 by 125 pixels.


http://pierrot.jp/english/introduction.html


----------



## milkshakes (Oct 20, 2008)

uhhh not sure if i got put off the worker list when fraj took over the thread but well heres your request chocolate not sure if u ganna like


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 20, 2008)

actually the forum would rezise it automatically (If you're not a senior member yet) when you upload it as ava  and thanks Uchiha Sasuke..


----------



## Harley (Oct 21, 2008)

Uchiha Sasuke said:


> uhhh not sure if i got put off the worker list when fraj took over the thread but well heres your request chocolate not sure if u ganna like



Thank you it looks great.



Snow Princess said:


> actually the forum would rezise it automatically (If you're not a senior member yet) when you upload it as ava  and thanks Uchiha Sasuke..



It would resize it but the edges would get messed up.


----------



## INSTA-KILL (Oct 21, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *INSTA-KILL:*Thanks but sorry I don't do gif/animation sets, you can go to Heero's gif request thread.



Ok cool. I loved your work so much I don't want a gift/animation set.

Can you make this work for me...?


*Spoiler*: __ 



Avatar size: The biggest and cleanest you can make it please!!! .
Avatar content: Vegetto Dragonball Z pic!!





Thanks!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Oct 21, 2008)

Nevermind about my request.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 24, 2008)

This sounds like a descent request shop 

_Stock_

Both sig and avy.

I'm not a senior so the avy should be 125x125.
As for the sig, try resizing it to fit the sig rules.

Text: "Sharada, Sharada"

Please, go crazy on this one. To get the creative juices flowing


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Oct 25, 2008)

Banner plz
Colors:Match this skin please
Text:Anime United 
Stock:
Size:959x200


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 26, 2008)

Requesting a senior sized set made of this:



As always, requesting fancy shits if you feel so inclined. Also, requesting the text 'Satan Is My Motor' somewhere in the sig, if you think you can make it look good. If not, you know better than I do. 

I'll remember to post confirmation this time, fraj, sorry about last time.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 26, 2008)

OMG!! I forgot about those!!!!

I'll get to them ASAP so be patient neh!



*Spoiler*: _INSTA-KILL_ 





sorry for the wait ^^;




*Sharada:* rendering that pic will take me a day so expect the set to be done in 2 days max!

*^Vegeta^Two^* I don’t do forums head banners! Also the pic is gif and low quality.. gomen..

*Pintsize:* fraj is on a break atm.. you can wait for him if you like.


..ok now time for work!:WOW


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

I have a request. 

I would like a sig and avatar of this image.


I'd like the sig to be around 400x120, and the avatar to be around 125x125

No text. Thanks.


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 27, 2008)

You could do them if you want, Snow, it's just that fraj always gets to mine before anyone else, so the request was written out of habit.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

^ okie dokie  I'll do yours after Sharada..:WOW


*Darth Nihilus:* can't see your image.. host it in tinypic..


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

I edited it.


----------



## fraj (Oct 27, 2008)

Sharada is an indian name

and btw im back. erm ill do requests that appear after this post of mine and thanks snow for taking care of the shop. you are entitled to do anything in this shop you can do requests, swear at people, curse me and talk about juice.


----------



## Sharada (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it? 
I just found it here
[YOUTUBE]5_GXpWY7XoA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Sharada is an indian name
> 
> and btw im back. erm ill do requests that appear after this post of mine and thanks snow for taking care of the shop. you are entitled to do anything in this shop you can do requests, swear at people, curse me and talk about juice.


fraj I'm saved!!!!

funny you showed up when I mentioned you..

can you do Pintsize then?!?!?! 

I'll do Sharada and Darth Nihilus..:WOW


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

^  

I see you only have one post! why is that??


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

I edited my original post with another image. I've made up mah mind.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 27, 2008)

^ i don't know who he is but the first image was pretty!!


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 27, 2008)

^ The man is Stone Cold Steve Austin.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Oct 28, 2008)

_If some one can, i'd like them to take this pic and spiffy it up, do what you like but make it dark and evilish..._


----------



## Dirty Harry (Oct 28, 2008)

Pintsize said:


> Requesting a senior sized set made of this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Spoiler*: _Delivering this to you, for fraj._ 








Rep + credit me, I mean fraj.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 28, 2008)

*Sharada:*


*Spoiler*: __ 








Hope you like it ^^


*Panic Attack:* can't see your image :/ if fraj can see it maybe he can take it~


*Next:*
Darth Nihilus


----------



## Sharada (Oct 28, 2008)

Thank you


----------



## Pintsize (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks, Harry.

Edit: So is it fraj who I should be crediting?

I'll credit him, PM me if I'm wrong about it.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 28, 2008)

^ yeah that's right..


*Darth Nihilus:*

*Spoiler*: __ 








if you'd like a border let me know k~




with this I'm done~


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 28, 2008)

Thanks for the sig and avy. I appreciate it.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 30, 2008)

I would like to request a signature.

Stock - 
Type - Signature
Size - Any size is fine as long as the entire sword is there.
Text - The three main texts are "Katachi, Makoto, Kotowari" Other texts are optional.
Other - If it's possible, could you remove or not include the texts on the original stock?


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2008)

*99NineTails99*


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2008)

I have a request. 



I would like a sig of Demon Eyes Kyo, and an avatar to match. I'd like the avatar to be around 125x125 with a border. Thanks.

As for text, I'd like my user name to be on the sig.


----------



## Hitomi (Oct 30, 2008)

requesting so soon! but I like Kyo's pic


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Oct 30, 2008)

Yah, I know.   And Yah, I know.


----------



## 99NineTails99 (Oct 31, 2008)

Ooh, so pretty! Thanks so much Snow Princess!


----------



## Sharada (Nov 1, 2008)

For the sig, do anything you like, as long as it's cute 
For the avy, close up on the one with the yellow shirt.
I'm still 125x125  Give me a regular sized sig.


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2008)

Sharada said:


> For the sig, do anything you like, as long as it's cute
> For the avy, close up on the one with the yellow shirt.
> I'm still 125x125  Give me a regular sized sig.



im on it yo


----------



## fraj (Nov 1, 2008)




----------



## Sharada (Nov 1, 2008)

(You're rep-sealed )

Thank you


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 2, 2008)

I could I get a set with  as the stock? 
Any effects are fine. Could I get a version that says Play Create Share on it, and one that doesn't? If that's too hard then I'll go without it. Thanks a lot in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 3, 2008)

I'm on it Gentleman

and it's done:


*Spoiler*: __ 











*Darth Nihilus:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 3, 2008)

Oooh.... Thank you.


----------



## Kek (Nov 3, 2008)

I have a question. Does anyone here do those manga-panel-sig-gifs? I'm not sure what the technical term for them is, but you'd take a page of a manga 



and have the first panel tranparent, then have the next panel transparent in another location etc. And make it into a sort of slideshow-sig? If not, does anyone know which shop, if any, does this? ^^;


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 3, 2008)

*Kek:* you mean like this:




btw, what manga is this?


----------



## Kek (Nov 3, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kek:* you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes. 

It's Soul Eater, and could you do one for me?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 4, 2008)

lol this one is yours XDD  I made it for ya~

.. or do you want more pics added to it?? give me the manga panels and more details..


----------



## Kiba (Nov 4, 2008)

*For SnowPrincess*

Stock:*The tag itself* or *The tag itself* you choose
Avatars:150x150
Colorsink and any other color that you think look good with the stock
Example:*The tag itself*
other:same as signature

Signature: Same stock that you choose
size: up to you
text: 1 without text one with text says Kiba if doesent look good text don't put it ^_^.
Colors:same as avatar
other:backround want hearts the hearts don't have be pink make them so the match with the stock.
Example:*The tag itself*

what im trying say do matching set swt i dident even need those examples lol hope what i want don't sound confusing  and thank you.


----------



## Gentleman (Nov 4, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I'm on it Gentleman
> 
> and it's done:
> 
> ...



Thanks so much! I really like the way it turned out. I'll cred and rep now.


----------



## Kek (Nov 4, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> lol this one is yours XDD  I made it for ya~
> 
> .. or do you want more pics added to it?? give me the manga panels and more details..



I might ask for one in the fuuture. I just wanted to know who did them.


----------



## milkshakes (Nov 6, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kek:* you mean like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



sowwy to spam but snowy i neva knew u could make giffies and ima request a set for u to make it look sexy


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 6, 2008)

request for *Snow Princess* !!!

*Stock:*
*Sig size:* 400 x 150
*Avatar size:* 150 x 150
*text:* Juugo Of Tenpin

please add border and if possible can u make it similar to the one you recently did for *Darth Nihilus* 

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2008)

*Kiba:*


*Spoiler*: __ 












*Uchiha Sasuke:* gifs like that are pretty simple, but the thing is you request and never use the stuff I make~ 

*Reincarnation:* sure~


----------



## fraj (Nov 6, 2008)

The next request after my post is mine. snow if you touch it


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 6, 2008)

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 









Avy: 150 x 150 (Yoko)
Sig: 500 x 500
Border: Dotted
Other: can you make it glittery/colorful? If not that is fine!


----------



## Kiba (Nov 6, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kiba:*
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __



Just what i wanted .thx snowprincess rep&cred


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 6, 2008)

^ glad you like it.



frajosg said:


> The next request after my post is mine. snow if you touch it


lol OK boss~

*Reincarnation:*


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 6, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ glad you like it.
> 
> 
> lol OK boss~
> ...


thanks alot ^^


----------



## Jimin (Nov 7, 2008)

Hey, Snow, can I get a set?
Avatar : 150x150. Um, I just want it stay smexy and I'm not sure what to ask for.
Sig: Height 500. Again, do what you think is best.
DAAYMMNNN!


----------



## fraj (Nov 7, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Hey, Snow, can I get a set?
> Avatar : 150x150. Um, I just want it stay smexy and I'm not sure what to ask for.
> Sig: Height 500. Again, do what you think is best.
> Comparison images



My antivirus blocks the image coz it says naked on it 
Why naked pics ?


----------



## ~SAGE~ (Nov 7, 2008)

Umm I was wondering if anyone knew how to make this Image vibrate or shake on screen. And resize it to the largest possible size on these sites but only if you can


----------



## Sagara (Nov 7, 2008)

150 x 150 avy please. Add whatever you deem artistic , thank you very much.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 8, 2008)

frajosg said:


> My antivirus blocks the image coz it says naked on it
> Why naked pics ?


she’s not totally naked.. 
btw, don't forget about Hollow'd Heart req.



♠GeAsSsAsUkE99♠ said:


> Umm I was wondering if anyone knew how to make this Image vibrate or shake on screen. And resize it to the largest possible size on these sites but only if you can


You didn’t specify if you wanted an ava or a sig, also a sig moving like that would be painful on the eye.
so I made 2 versions of an ava for you:


----------



## fraj (Nov 8, 2008)

Ok ill take care of hollow and sagara


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 8, 2008)

fraj, i need to change my stock, is that ok?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 8, 2008)

pm fraj with the changes before he starts on your req.


----------



## Cipher (Nov 8, 2008)

It's time for a new set!

Sig:
Stocks:
and


Size: 450 pixels in height by whatever length keeps the whole thing proportional.

Description:  I want to combine these so that the guy's face is on the far left and the words (English, Japanese, and little bars above and below) are to his right.  The whole thing should be a transparency.  So the final version should be like:  [face] [baccano!]

Avatar: 
Stock: 
*Spoiler*: __ 








Size: er...the largest measurement should be 150 pixels, the other one should be whatever keeps the image proportional.

Description: Just a simple cutout of the character without all of the playing card stuff around him.  Give him a border, too, if possible.

Ah, this is a larger order than I thought it would be.  Thanks to whoever does this (as well as rep and credit, of course)!  Tell me if you need more clarification!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Cipher_ 




-or-


----------



## Cipher (Nov 9, 2008)

The Avatar is great, but but the sig isn't what I was thinking.  I wanted the words to be cut out (no black) and more above his shoulder.  The words should be a little bigger than that, too.  Could you do that?  I hope I don't sound too picky.


----------



## fraj (Nov 9, 2008)

Reincarnation said:


> hey *Snow Princess* i hope its ok for me to request again
> 
> 
> *Stock:*
> ...



Seriously it's not ok for you to make a request this quick. Use the set atleast for one week 

*Rest of the requests ill be done in a while. I have been busy with uni work.*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2008)

Cipher said:


> The Avatar is great, but but the sig isn't what I was thinking.  I wanted the words to be cut out (no black) and more above his shoulder.  The words should be a little bigger than that, too.  Could you do that?  I hope I don't sound too picky.


I?m here to practice gfx not rendering pics.. and it needs too much time to transparent the words.. why don?t you take it to Tousen?s shop they live for that kind of work~


----------



## fraj (Nov 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I?m here to practice gfx not rendering pics.. and it needs too much time to transparent the words.. why don?t you take it to Tousen?s shop they live for that kind of work~



hell yeah snow. you go girl. and one more thing snow. Dont accpet any requests immediately made by any member. If he doesnt like what you made last for him/her. Him/her can stop posting here.

Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2008)

^ gotcha 

*I might not be able to do more than one req a week later on so I hope that ppl would at least use the set for 2 weeks or more.. a set every week doesn’t give much time for inspiration to kick in to be honest..*


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 9, 2008)

Hello the two grat GFX artist I would like a set please


*Size:*325x125
*Avatar:*150x150

So I hope you can do your best guys and girls I trust on you guys cause you people are well talented.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 9, 2008)

Um, is anyone gonna do mine?


----------



## Cipher (Nov 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I’m here to practice gfx not rendering pics.. and it needs too much time to transparent the words.. why don’t you take it to Tousen’s shop they live for that kind of work~



Gotcha, thanks for telling me.  Again, thanks for the avatar!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 9, 2008)

^ ok~



King Lloyd said:


> Um, is anyone gonna do mine?


dun worry I'm working on it~


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 9, 2008)

fraj, did you get my pm?


----------



## Sagara (Nov 11, 2008)

Just asking out of curiosity , but is Fraj too busy to handle the requests? It's been nearly four days since my request(Yes I know one should wait 5 days before reposting) , I'd just like some confirmation that my request is being handled.

Thank you once again.


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Just asking out of curiosity , but is Fraj too busy to handle the requests? It's been nearly four days since my request(Yes I know one should wait 5 days before reposting) , I'd just like some confirmation that my request is being handled.
> 
> Thank you once again.



I am handling the request(s), its just that i kinda lost inspiration because of uni work. Don't worry I'll get back from uni today and update all the requests for sure


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 11, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _King Lloyd_ 




choose the ones you like best and please re-upload them in your account!









*@frajosg:* are you gonna do rokudaime's req as well??


----------



## fraj (Nov 11, 2008)

I'll do rokus and sagaras. You can take hollow's please. And dont call me boss  I am not your boss. We are friends and thats why I named the shop sig and avy shop.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 11, 2008)

I was messing with ya~  

Hollow'd said she changed her stock.. I?ll go check back..


----------



## Jimin (Nov 11, 2008)

Thanks, Snowy. Will use right now. Reps.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 11, 2008)

Repped you for the set you are making Snow Princess!


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2008)

Sagara said:


> 150 x 150 avy please. Add whatever you deem artistic , thank you very much.



​


----------



## fraj (Nov 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ gotcha
> 
> *I might not be able to do more than on req a week later on so I hope that ppl would at least use the set for 2 weeks or more.. a set every week doesn?t give much time for inspiration to kick in to be honest..*



Marry me 
You said exactly what I was thinking.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 12, 2008)

^ lol~

I've been using my avy/sig for a month now even though I can make me a new set. 


*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 12, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ lol~
> 
> I've been using my avy/sig for a month now even though I can make me a new set.
> 
> ...


 
So pretty!  Will use now!


----------



## Dash (Nov 13, 2008)

Can someone make me a Katharine Mcphee sig? Or do I need more posts?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2008)

Sig - 400x130
Avatar - 125x125 with border

And as for text, I would like my user name on it.


----------



## fraj (Nov 13, 2008)

Turn your sigs off. Me and snow will only do the requests if your sig is turned off and this post is deleted.

Ill work on roku's now.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 13, 2008)

I'm not gonna do Darth Nihilus coz I did his last two reqs..



Dash said:


> Can someone make me a Katharine Mcphee sig? Or do I need more posts?


yeah you need more than 200 posts (to show us that you're active here) and to provide a pic with your request as well~ oh and like fraj said turn off your sig when posting... did you even read the first post?? the rules are posted there..

When you follow the rules your req gets done faster..


----------



## Sagara (Nov 13, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



I like it, but perhaps the wording is a bit unnecessary. Could you please remove it? Thanks .


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 13, 2008)

can someone make a soul_eater sig for me

i dnt have any pics right now coz im in skool so if you have any6 can you make one? if not pm me and ill post a pic asap


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2008)

Espada_Uno said:


> can someone make a soul_eater sig for me
> 
> i dnt have any pics right now coz im in skool so if you have any6 can you make one? if not pm me and ill post a pic asap


 
Will  do as a stock?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2008)

Zee sig has been turned off.


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2008)

Um....it's on right now....


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 13, 2008)

All right. No more sig showing. 

lol


----------



## Duffy (Nov 13, 2008)

can you make me a Lelouch set. (A gif btw)

Can i have the set take place around this part in the anime 

Sig ( around 600x400)
i just want the guy(lelouch) in the sig casting Geass on those people in that room.

avi (150x150)
just want the guy(lelouch) siting in that chair similar to the pic above

size= non senior (as wide as possible)

boarder= black

rep and credit of course

thank you for your time


----------



## Dash (Nov 13, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> I'm not gonna do Darth Nihilus coz I did his last two reqs..
> 
> 
> yeah you need more than 200 posts (to show us that you're active here) and to provide a pic with your request as well~ oh and like fraj said turn off your sig when posting... did you even read the first post?? the rules are posted there..
> ...



I see, thanks I'll come back once I get 35 more posts 

Blah I don't know how to turn it off.


----------



## Espada_Uno (Nov 13, 2008)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Will  do as a stock?



yeh thats great but can you only put death and soul in the sig (the two guys on the right,if you didnt know)

thnx a lot


----------



## Romanticide (Nov 13, 2008)

Espada_Uno said:


> yeh thats great but can you only put death and soul in the sig (the two guys on the right,if you didnt know)
> 
> thnx a lot


 

You're welcome....but i don't work here, i just wanted to find you a stock.....edit your first post (where you needed stock) put the link it and someone should get to you soon.


----------



## Federer (Nov 13, 2008)

Could anyone make a Zaraki Kenpachi version of this:



It's meant to be an avatar. If there's already an avatar like that, could anyone post me the link?


----------



## fraj (Nov 13, 2008)

Sabakukyu said:


> Could anyone make a Zaraki Kenpachi version of this:
> 
> 
> 
> It's meant to be an avatar. If there's already an avatar like that, could anyone post me the link?



​
*Credit blind itachi for it and not ME*


----------



## Federer (Nov 13, 2008)

Thanx, thanx, I will rep him.


----------



## Sagara (Nov 14, 2008)

Sagara said:


> I like it, but perhaps the wording is a bit unnecessary. Could you please remove it? Thanks .



Reposting request.


----------



## fraj (Nov 14, 2008)

Sagara said:


> Reposting request.



I deleted the psd so i will have to remake it.


----------



## Duffy (Nov 14, 2008)

can u just remove the back ground in my sig, i just want the picture thought


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 14, 2008)

*Tobi7:*





Tobi7 said:


> can you make me a Lelouch set. (A gif btw)
> 
> Can i have the set take place around this part in the anime
> 
> ...


we don't do gifs here go to Heero's gif shop~



Espada_Uno said:


> yeh thats great but can you only put death and soul in the sig (the two guys on the right,if you didnt know)
> 
> thnx a lot


I'll do this after the weekend!


----------



## Duffy (Nov 14, 2008)

thanks Snow i'll take it


----------



## Cero (Nov 16, 2008)

Could i get a transparency of the , thanks


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2008)

Sagara said:


> I like it, but perhaps the wording is a bit unnecessary. Could you please remove it? Thanks .



​


----------



## fraj (Nov 17, 2008)

Cero said:


> Could i get a transparency of the , thanks



​


----------



## Cero (Nov 17, 2008)

Thanks a bunch, i still owe you rep


----------



## koalakid (Nov 17, 2008)

Could you make me a hollow ichigo sig and avatar set, everything else is freestyle, but i would prefer the colors to be darkish and the text being intials GS in preferably in the right bottom corner .. Make the avatar size 120 by 120 and 25.0 kb and the sig limit 400 by 100 and kb being 65.0 Thanks in advance.
~koalakid

ps. I can supply you with a picture, if need be.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 18, 2008)

^ I'll take this, just give me a couple of days~


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey Snow Princess can you do something with this.

here

Thin black boarder please.

Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Nov 18, 2008)

Grimmjow said:


> Hey Snow Princess can you do something with this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i'll do something with it.


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 18, 2008)

Hey guys just wanted to remind you guys about my request.Just take your time I know its worth the wait.


----------



## fraj (Nov 18, 2008)

Turn your sig off and i might just do it quicker 

sorry roku i totally forgot about your request


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 18, 2008)

Its ok fraj I understand,I know your quite busy right?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Nov 18, 2008)

So, Snow, when shall mah sig and avy be finished? No rush, lol.


----------



## Utz (Nov 18, 2008)

*-edit- 
Nvm got it done!*


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 19, 2008)

^ Utz why didn't you delete the post if you didn't make a request?! 


*Darth Nihilus:* I don't like making requests for the same ppl over and over again~ fraj is free to take it though..


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a request. 



Sig size: Anywhere from 400x150 to 500x150
Ava size: 125x125

That's about it.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 20, 2008)

^  I'll do it


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 20, 2008)

Thanks.

I'd actually like some text on there but not sure what to have you put on it. Maybe some random Lelouch quote or tribute thing. Maybe the "Only those who may shoot..." or the "I will destroy this world to recreate it" one. I don't know. 

Anyways, if you come up with something good could you prepare a version with text and one without the text?


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 21, 2008)

Just a reminder guyz my request..


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2008)

^ I can work on it if fraj is too busy with uni and if he didn't start on it yet..




Irvine Kinneas said:


> Thanks.
> 
> I'd actually like some text on there but not sure what to have you put on it. Maybe some random Lelouch quote or tribute thing. Maybe the "Only those who may shoot..." or the "I will destroy this world to recreate it" one. I don't know.
> 
> Anyways, if you come up with something good could you prepare a version with text and one without the text?


here:


*Spoiler*: _with text_ 




btw I made 150x150 ava if you want to use it soon..

--







*Spoiler*: _without text_ 




--


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 21, 2008)

Sure thing snowy I really dont mind to wait for so long.


----------



## Beowulf (Nov 21, 2008)

Can I get this transparent as the signature, and an avy made out of it? One for a senior member, and another for a normal one?


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2008)

^ I'll have it done 2morrow.



xxrokudaimexx said:


> Sure thing snowy I really dont mind to wait for so long.


ok then, we'll wait for a reply from fraj.


*------------------------

OK! I noticed that some ppl request and never come back again to take their sets.. either they hate it or don’t care! 

Well, since I’ve spent some time and effort making them and especially since I provided the stocks for Espada Uno's and koalakid's sets IF THEY DON’T POST HERE TO CLAIM THEM BY THE END OF THIS WEEK then I’m removing the text and taking the sets to the giveaways thread.. There you’ve been warned!! 

Also, the next requester who doesn’t use the stuff I make for him for at least a week I’ll never make him anything else anymore!!

-----------------------*


----------



## Tendou Souji (Nov 21, 2008)

Thanks Snow. I'll probably be using the 150x150 one soon. Forgot about how close I am.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2008)

I've edited my post with new borders.. wanna check them out?!


----------



## Grimmjow (Nov 21, 2008)

Cancel my request here.


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 21, 2008)

Can someone make a 150x150 avy on this pic:

focusing on the face?

Same border as this one:


Thanks!!


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 21, 2008)

that's pretty simple, here:



the border is lighter in this one:


----------



## Sena Kobayakawa (Nov 22, 2008)

Oooohh thank you! Do I need to cred?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 22, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _What can you do with this!!_ 







Yeah i was wondering if you could make a sing and avatar....


*Spoiler*: _can you make a dotted avatar border with like this style?!_ 





Snow Princess said:


> that's pretty simple, here:
> 
> 
> 
> the border is lighter in this one:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 22, 2008)

^ you might get banned for that you know..>__> ask a mod if it's ok to use it and i'll make you a set~


*Sikh Assassin:*

*Spoiler*: _for a normal member_ 










*Spoiler*: _for a senior member_


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 24, 2008)

I'll give you guys a request. 

Stockot Cookie Monster Anyone?
Type: Avatar

Could you spice it up or do whatever?
Also I would like a dotted border too.

Will credit and rep. 
Thanks.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 24, 2008)

sorry can't see it coz it's blocked. perhaps fraj can see it?!!


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> sorry can't see it coz it's blocked. perhaps fraj can see it?!!



Sorry, does this work?


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 24, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ you might get banned for that you know..>__> ask a mod if it's ok to use it and i'll make you a set~





*Spoiler*: _dammit ok then how about...._ 





for a senior member.



*Spoiler*: _avatar_ 




i dont want the letters.... basicly thats it...


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 25, 2008)

Sig
Size:400x141
Stock:
Text:Kyubi

Avy
Size:150x150
Stock:sorry for using a filefront link


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 25, 2008)

^ if you're canceling it then delete the whole post~


----------



## Duffy (Nov 25, 2008)

i just want the back ground removed, basicly everything besides the pic of Itachi thought


i want it about the same size it is just remove the back ground


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 26, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _ZigZag_ 










*Spoiler*: _宮本Musashi_ 




I switched the stocks coz they look better this way, take it or leave it.


----------



## Reincarnation (Nov 26, 2008)

*stock:*
*sig size:* 400 x145
*avatar size:* 145 x 145
*text:* Hirako Shinji

Thanks ^^


----------



## Death-kun (Nov 26, 2008)

I just need someone to round the corners of and add a dotted border to this pic:


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 26, 2008)

^ here you go:








I'm not doing VegetaTwo coz I don't like the pics quality~

and I'll leave Reincarnation's req to fraj, maybe he likes to do it..


----------



## Duffy (Nov 26, 2008)

alright thanks


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 26, 2008)

ok  wait  i use difrent pics
Same Sizes
Sig
Text:Kyubi
Legend Killer
Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



:




Avy
Stock:


----------



## Kek (Nov 26, 2008)

Hey Snow. 

Could I get a senior avy of the first panel?
And then a manga gif of all the two pages, and the first panel of the thrid page for a senior set? 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## ZigZag (Nov 26, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *Spoiler*: _ZigZag_



Ooh, thank you.


----------



## Al-Yasa (Nov 26, 2008)

can u guys get rid of the white backgrounds and  join these these three pics together . i just want the dog  and the magician dude with the hat to be at the front while the other characters standing next to each other at the background. i want them to be the minimum of 189 × 340 pixel. basically wanna do like a  Collage you can decide how u wanna put them together





the dog 

magacian dude..want this to be a bit bigger


----------



## fraj (Nov 26, 2008)

raykage said:


> can u guys get rid of the white backgrounds and  join these these three pics together . i just want the dog  and the magician dude with the hat to be at the front while the other characters standing next to each other at the background. i want them to be the minimum of 189 ? 340 pixel. basically wanna do like a  Collage you can decide how u wanna put them together
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not doing this coz posted in tousens shop. my photoshops acting weird. I have roku's request on .psd ill just have to convert it to .png and ill post it here.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 26, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> ok  wait  i use difrent pics
> Same Sizes
> Sig
> Text:Kyubi
> ...


ok here you go:


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Nov 27, 2008)

*I have a reuqest.*

Stock:


*Spoiler*: __ 






Size: Somewhere in that 500 x 280 range.
Color: Purple.
Text: Teh Chaos Ghost; Opening The Twin Gates
Avatar: I'l need two actually; both using the second pic, one sized 125 x 125 and one sized 144 by 168(another forum). 
If there's anything I'm missing please PM me.


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Not doing this coz posted in tousens shop. my photoshops acting weird. I have roku's request on .psd ill just have to convert it to .png and ill post it here.



Thanks a lot fraj.I'll be waiting


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Nov 27, 2008)

is that the right Zise for a Senior Memeber?!


*Spoiler*: _宮本Musashi_ 




I switched the stocks coz they look better this way, take it or leave it.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Nov 27, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ok here you go:



thx
got to spread some rep


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 27, 2008)

this is a first for me here so
set ta

type: sig
size: around 400x300 or bigger

*Spoiler*: _stock_ 




i know it's big



border: dotted one ta
text: Masquerade
other: nice, simple but cool effects ta 

type: avatar
size: one 125x125 and one 150x150
stock: same
border: dotted
text: none on this one
other: same as the sig

thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 27, 2008)

宮本Musashi said:


> is that the right Zise for a Senior Memeber?!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _宮本Musashi_
> ...


Yes senior members are limited to 500pix per height. You don't want it leave it. I've had it with ppl complaining. It's not like I get paid here... 


And what it is it with requests pouring in?? is this the only shop that's still active??


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 27, 2008)

snowy, if you're not busy, mind if i put in a request? 

if you are, then i'll come back another day.


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 27, 2008)

well if you don't mind the wait go ahead and make yours, maybe fraj will be free to help soon..




*Spoiler*: _Reincarnation_ 














*Spoiler*: _Kek_ 






- sig is 550 x 500 






*@Hollow'd Heart:* stop making requests and then deleting them!! it's getting annoying..  


*next:*
TatsuBon --> stock is cute :3


btw, I'm not making Chaos Ghost req coz I just made one about wrestlers the other day, don't feel like making another one~


----------



## Kek (Nov 28, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> well if you don't mind the wait go ahead and make yours, maybe fraj will be free to help soon..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank You!! D


----------



## fraj (Nov 29, 2008)

I finished my exams. Ill start doing stuff snow. Sorry for being a bit annoying.


----------



## Un-Chan (Nov 29, 2008)

all right. x33 here's my request. :3

*signature* -
150x400 or 200x400, whatever's easier to work with.
text - "controlled chaos."


thanks in advance!


----------



## fraj (Nov 29, 2008)

Rokus long awaited requested. Sorry for the loooooooooooongggg wait.



​


----------



## Hitomi (Nov 29, 2008)

*TatsuBon:* 

 --


----------



## TatsuBon (Nov 30, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> *TatsuBon:*
> 
> --



oh cool :3
thanks snow princess


----------



## Mukiru (Nov 30, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Rokus long awaited requested. Sorry for the loooooooooooongggg wait.
> 
> 
> 
> ​



Oh my GOD fraj that set was awesome sure rep and credit will do happen. :amazed

It is really worth the wait.


----------



## Jimin (Nov 30, 2008)

frajosg, can I get a request? Need a set. Avatar 150x150. Sig whatever. Um, if you want to get rid of the dragon in the background, thats fine. Its up to you really.

Link removed


----------



## fraj (Nov 30, 2008)

Hey snow ill take kings request and can you take unaligneds please ?

Thanks


----------



## Raiden (Nov 30, 2008)

Hi fra 

Set request:



And lol frajosg when you do get unsealed, I feel kind of bad for not repping you for the last set you made for me <_>


----------



## Tachi67 (Nov 30, 2008)

Can u make me a sig, with the pic in the link where itachi's face blends into a cool snow-like background. And that the bubbles with the words are removed also.  Thnx


----------



## fraj (Dec 1, 2008)

Tachi67 said:


> Can u make me a sig, with the pic in the link where itachi's face blends into a cool snow-like background. And that the bubbles with the words are removed also.  Thnx



can you turn your sig off please ? and can you get more posts please ? 

thank you


----------



## koalakid (Dec 1, 2008)

sorry snow princess, i havent been active lately,can i still have the sig please?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 2, 2008)

frajosg said:


> Hey snow ill take kings request and can you take unaligneds please ?
> 
> Thanks


Sure thing. I'll work on it tomorrow.. 


koalakid said:


> sorry snow princess, i havent been active lately,can i still have the sig please?


OK. I removed it coz I don't like it when someone find the time to ask for a sig and not come back to use it.. 
It was the hollow ichigo one was it?!! coz I removed another unused sig… 
I have it in my laptop, I'll post it when I find it so check again here later~


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2008)

I am gonna do the requests now. Ill also do raidens actually since he said hey fra 

it touched my heart


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2008)

*King lloyd* 
​


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 2, 2008)

^ nice set!



frajosg said:


> I am gonna do the requests now. Ill also do raidens actually since he said hey fra
> 
> it touched my heart


Yeah he likes your work that's why he asked for you and he didn't use the one I made for him a while back so I wasn't going to take his req anyways~


----------



## Jimin (Dec 2, 2008)

^Thanks, will use like in 10 minutes.


----------



## Raiden (Dec 2, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ nice set!
> 
> 
> Yeah he likes your work that's why he asked for you and he didn't use the one I made for him a while back so I wasn't going to take his req anyways~



Actually, someone else had made a set for me at just about the same time, and I totally forgot about the one you made for me D:. It's not like I didn't like it or anything lol.


----------



## koalakid (Dec 2, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> Sure thing. I'll work on it tomorrow..
> 
> OK. I removed it coz I don't like it when someone find the time to ask for a sig and not come back to use it..
> It was the hollow ichigo one was it?!! coz I removed another unused sig?
> I have it in my laptop, I'll post it when I find it so check again here later~



Yeap thats the one and thank you i will. *subscribes*


----------



## fraj (Dec 2, 2008)

ill do raidens now. stock is nice but i gotta think of the effects.......


----------



## fraj (Dec 3, 2008)

*Raiden * 




​


----------



## Raiden (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks a lot man, I really appreciate it .


----------



## Cero (Dec 3, 2008)

Avatar Request

Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Whatever blends 
Extra: Should be about it, thanks


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 4, 2008)

this one goes to frajosg this time 
hope you don't mind
due during the christmas season


type: sig 
size: around 400x214 or bigger
border: aye dotted one ta
text: hmm....nah

stock: same one
type: avvie
size: 150x150 and 125x125
border: dotted one ta
text: nah
other: could you do the avvie around kotana's face (one with blue hair) ta

thanks 

EDIT: and add some cool effects to it


----------



## koalakid (Dec 4, 2008)

snow princess-did you find it yet?


----------



## Duffy (Dec 4, 2008)

Can someone make just remove the background and i only want Itachi in the pic and if possible can u make the pic of him a little bigger thank you


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 5, 2008)

hey snowy, i know that it's around finals and all, but i'm just wondering how far you are on my request.  thanks. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 5, 2008)

^ Sorry, I was working on my sotw entry :s 
I’ll have yours done tomorrow… 




Cero said:


> Avatar Request
> 
> Stock:
> Size: 150x150
> ...


 



TatsuBon said:


> this one goes to frajosg this time
> hope you don't mind
> due during the christmas season
> 
> ...


didn't you receive a set the previous page??_You didn’t even use it.._



koalakid said:


> snow princess-did you find it yet?


yeah, here:


----------



## TatsuBon (Dec 5, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> didn't you receive a set the previous page??_You didn?t even use it.._



oh is there a limit?
fine i can cancel it then if there is
that's where you have to wait 
it's a fresh one for next year


----------



## Chaos Ghost (Dec 5, 2008)

Chaos Ghost said:


> Stock:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



I'm bumping this because it's been about a week or so.


----------



## koalakid (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks a lot ^_^


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 6, 2008)

ah, it's okay. <3 just checkin'.


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2008)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> Can someone make just remove the background and i only want Itachi in the pic and if possible can u make the pic of him a little bigger thank you



​


----------



## Duffy (Dec 6, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



alright thanks, and i was wondering could u remove the white back ground as well. if u can't than i'll just take that


----------



## fraj (Dec 6, 2008)

Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> alright thanks, and i was wondering could u remove the white back ground as well. if u can't than i'll just take that





sorry the transparency is so bad. the image quality is so horrible


----------



## Duffy (Dec 6, 2008)

frajosg said:


> sorry the transparency is so bad. the image quality is so horrible



thank you so much


rep and credit to u right? or the name of this thread?


----------



## koalakid (Dec 6, 2008)

frajosg-Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool,thanks. =]


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2008)

Hi could I have this transparentized please?



Thanks x


----------



## Bonten (Dec 7, 2008)

Like this?


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 7, 2008)

Thanks ever so much Bonten  cred and rep


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 7, 2008)

Snow Princess

Here:

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: 500 x 500


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 8, 2008)

um.. fraj, guys my photoshop is acting weird atm… O.o 

so until I fix the problem I don't think that I'll be able to make anything… sorry :/


----------



## fraj (Dec 8, 2008)

Yeah mines been acting stupid lately but everything will be up and running tomorrow. Just tell me what all requests I have to do and what you wanna do since you like good stocks.
Thanks


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 9, 2008)

it's all right, snowy-sama. take as long as you need <3


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 9, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> um.. fraj, guys my photoshop is acting weird atm? O.o
> 
> so until I fix the problem I don't think that I'll be able to make anything? sorry :/


 
Oh....should i get Fraj to do it then? or wait for you?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 10, 2008)

yeah try fraj ;] sorry again -__-


*frajosg:* the requests that still need to be done are Unaligned, Hollow'd Heart and Chaos Ghost..


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Dec 10, 2008)

Hey sup,just passing showing my Christmas spirit 
Hollow'd Heart

*Spoiler*: _Avi_ 









*Spoiler*: _sig 2.0_ 



I like this 1 more,but chose for you



Unaligned

Chaos dude,I dont really get your request
Hope its fine,credit the shop and rep snow <3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 10, 2008)

aww thanks for your help Naruto Uzumaki<3

and if anyone use those rep him for it not me!!!!!!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 10, 2008)

Naruto Uzumaki said:


> Hey sup,just passing showing my Christmas spirit
> Hollow'd Heart
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Avi_
> ...


 
Thanks, i'll cred and rep you now!


----------



## Harley (Dec 10, 2008)

Can I please have a set from this picture?



I'd like the avatar to be 125x125 and another 150x150. For the signature do what ever you think looks cool.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 11, 2008)

Could I request forum banners here?


----------



## koalakid (Dec 11, 2008)

frajosg-Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks. =]


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 11, 2008)

Ok....I have a big request, so just tell me if you don't want to do it.

Could you take this



Then, in the speech bubble, replace the japanese letters with WE ARE FAIRY TAIL!!!

Then resize the image to a standard *signature* size

Then, Zoom in on Natsu's, (The red haired guy in fronts) face and make it a standard *avatar* size.

It would really be appreciated, and I'll rep you multiple times cause it's a big job.


----------



## Tendou Souji (Dec 11, 2008)

Alright. Time for a Christmas set request. Use only Yuki in the set. If you don't know who Yuki is she's the one on the far right in the stock.

Ava should be senior size.

Sig is within limits of course. I don't care what you do with it, just make sure it looks good and stuff. Which isn't hard to do when it's Yuki.

*Spoiler*: _Stock_ 







Thanks in advance.


----------



## Harley (Dec 11, 2008)

koalakid said:


> frajosg-Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks. =]



Might wanna disable your signature first.


----------



## fraj (Dec 12, 2008)

Ill do the requests when I get back home. Please give me a little bit of time.


----------



## koalakid (Dec 12, 2008)

frajosg-Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks. sorry about not disabling my sig before.


----------



## Un-Chan (Dec 12, 2008)

ohay, thanks naruto


----------



## fraj (Dec 13, 2008)

Yeah snowy in fine 

I just got annoyed with losers trying to say i rip art lol.


----------



## Fai (Dec 14, 2008)

Hello. I would like to request a set.

*Signature *
Stock: 
Size: Any.
Text: "love" in small-ish white font written on his cheek.
Border: None? Dotted border? idk.

*Avatar*
Stock: 
Size: 150x150
Border: Same as signature.

All I really need is a cropping, I guess.  But feel free to add something you may think is nice (like a cute text or something). The pictures are soft colored and cute and I think it looks nice simple so I didn't want to request much to be done to it~

Thank you in advance. <3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

Fai said:


> Hello. I would like to request a set.
> 
> *Signature *
> Stock:
> ...


If you want anything changed just ask!<3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

The Observer said:


> Ok....I have a big request, so just tell me if you don't want to do it.
> 
> Could you take this
> 
> ...


enjoy!







Irvine Kinneas said:


> Alright. Time for a Christmas set request. Use only Yuki in the set. If you don't know who Yuki is she's the one on the far right in the stock.
> 
> Ava should be senior size.
> 
> ...


here you go:


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 15, 2008)

Banner request for my site
my name lol 

Size-800x200
Text-ChrisGibbs.com
Stocks-



*Spoiler*: __ 



''Guardiola could become the Alex Ferguson of La Liga''




*Spoiler*: __ 



''Guardiola could become the Alex Ferguson of La Liga''


----------



## fraj (Dec 15, 2008)

^Vegeta^Two^ said:


> Banner request for my site
> my name lol
> 
> Size-800x200
> ...



sorry dont do banners. last time i made one and someone did not even bother crediting in the website. so i quit. snowy can take it if she wants to.


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 15, 2008)

frajosg said:


> sorry dont do banners. last time i made one and someone did not even bother crediting in the website. so i quit. snowy can take it if she wants to.



awwwwwww
Well you could put your name in the bottom left 
thats like cred


----------



## Fai (Dec 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> If you want anything changed just ask!<3



I hate to bother you, but may I ask for a quick little change? For the font in the signature, can you use "Century Gothic" at 10 px. I tried it on my friend's computer and it looked how the font I originally imagined in my mind to look like.

Other then that, it is perfect and exactly what I wanted. Thank you, hon~! <3


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

^ sure, here:



10 is pretty small imo but you asked for it~


----------



## Fai (Dec 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ sure, here:
> 
> 
> 
> 10 is pretty small imo but you asked for it~


Yeah, it is, but I'll just leave it like that~

Thanks a lot.


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 15, 2008)

Snow Princess or Fraj:
Stock:

Trans out the words then add a bg or whatever....

Borders: Regular, like this:


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

Chocolate said:


> Can I please have a set from this picture?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd like the avatar to be 125x125 and another 150x150. For the signature do what ever you think looks cool.


forgot about you Chocolate..

here:

 -or-


----------



## Nicodemus (Dec 15, 2008)

Thanks a ton Snow. Reps.


----------



## fraj (Dec 15, 2008)

I'll take hollows please


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 15, 2008)

sure ^^ I'll go read some shoujo manga now!


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 15, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I'll take hollows please


 

When will you be unsealed so i can rep you?


----------



## Harley (Dec 15, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> forgot about you Chocolate..
> 
> here:
> 
> -or-



Thanks for messaging me when it was complete, it looks great thanks. pek


----------



## koalakid (Dec 16, 2008)

koalakid said:


> Can you make me a set out of  text on the bottom right saying GS and Merry Christmas somewhere where you think looks the best and the rest is up to you,just make it look really cool and christmasish/holidayish,thanks. sorry about not disabling my sig before.



What about me?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 16, 2008)

^ coz you didn't use the last sig we made you.. and you keep leaving your sig on, how's that for a reason?! 

thus I'm not gonna waste my time on you but if fraj wants to take your req he's free to.


----------



## fraj (Dec 17, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ coz you didn't use the last sig we made you.. and you keep leaving your sig on, how's that for a reason?!
> 
> thus I'm not gonna waste my time on you but if fraj wants to take your req he's free to.



snow do you wanna enter this sotw together ? we both can team up and make a sig ... that cool ?


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 17, 2008)

Avy: 150 x 150
Sig: Transparent and please resize to fit within size limits.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Dec 17, 2008)

I got one last exam tomorrow and then i break for christmas, so ill get on the requests when i get back from uni tomorrow.


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

Since my last request was from fraj, I'll ask Snowy to do this one.



Stock: Would prefer one of the pink ones, but the yellow one is there if you want it
Type: Ava
Size: 150x150

Stock: Would prefer one of the pink ones, but the yellow one is there if you want it
Type: Vertical Sig
Size: Whatever

Can the avatar be something like that? Sig is up to you.


----------



## Bones (Dec 18, 2008)

Creator said you created awesome sigs, so I'm here to make a request.

Pic: 
Request : Avy and Sig
Size: 450 × 250
Text: Something about the will of the fire and she tried her best at being a hokage(although she's doing bad job right now IMO).

I know my post count is 198, but I'm active member in Battle Dome and I'm currently in T5 tournament.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Dec 18, 2008)

*Spoiler*: _Request_ 





I was wondering if you could make a Filipino sing that basically is a Transparency so no Border...

Id like the Image(provided) Centered and at the Top and below the Word “FlipNotic” written centered. With some crazy FONT that looks anything like a Tag(Like “Graffiti”…) BUT a PhotoShop Font so id like it to a PART of the image.


But I was also wondering if the Filipino Sun I Provided to be Changed to another color (Purple) and  if the Color of the Font were to be maid also Purple but with Neon Purple high lights….So basicly a Pruple "Tag"(font)that is composed of 2 colors both of them types of purple.

So basically a primary Purple and Secondary Neon Purple.


Iknow its a lot to ask…or maybe not a lot but detailed….i would do it if I still had PhotoShop….








*Spoiler*: _example_ 




Only i want it to be a single Image.

FlipNotic​


----------



## fraj (Dec 18, 2008)

*Hollow* - 
​


----------



## Romanticide (Dec 18, 2008)

frajosg said:


> *Hollow* - ​
> 
> 
> ​


 
Thanks,will wear now.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2008)

King Lloyd said:


> Since my last request was from fraj, I'll ask Snowy to do this one.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


-or-


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 18, 2008)

宮本Musashi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request_
> 
> 
> 
> ...


take the one you like:

-or-


----------



## Jimin (Dec 18, 2008)

Thank you, Snowy. I'll use it now and I'll be sure to rep in a bit.


----------



## nyu (Dec 19, 2008)

signature

size: what ever u prefer.
background: what u think looks good with it.
text: Purple Panda's.          next to the panda pic.
other: if possible could u change the white on the panda to purple. 

thanks


----------



## fraj (Dec 19, 2008)

snowy ill take nyu's request. reckon you can do bones please ?


----------



## IceColdBeer (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey can someone make me an avatar and sig out of these please?

Avatar :



Sig:



Resize them to be within allowed limits


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 19, 2008)

only resize? here you go:

-or-


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 






or with border:





*fraj:* sure


----------



## fraj (Dec 19, 2008)

nyu said:


> signature
> 
> size: what ever u prefer.
> background: what u think looks good with it.
> ...


----------



## nyu (Dec 19, 2008)

thank you.


----------



## Kek (Dec 19, 2008)

Trans set.


----------



## fraj (Dec 20, 2008)

Kek said:


> Trans set.




​


----------



## ^Vegeta^Two^ (Dec 20, 2008)

Yo fraj hope you did not forget my request


----------



## Kek (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> ​



Niice. But how do I rep you frajosg?


----------



## fraj (Dec 21, 2008)

I am sealed and you can rep me 24th jan onwards


----------



## Bones (Dec 21, 2008)

frajosg said:


> I am sealed and you can rep me 24th jan onwards



I want to rep you....but you have not done my request yet....


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 21, 2008)

^ fraj asked me to do it instead:


*Spoiler*: _Bones_ 



--







*Spoiler*: _StrawHat4Life_


----------



## Bones (Dec 21, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ fraj asked me to do it instead:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> ...



Awesome work. Rep++


----------



## Kameil (Dec 22, 2008)

150x150 

Snow Princess please do this I need it done and thankies.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Dec 22, 2008)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ fraj asked me to do it instead:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _Bones_
> ...



Thanks. I'll definitely use this.


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 22, 2008)

Kameil said:


> 150x150
> 
> Snow Princess please do this I need it done and thankies.


 here:

--

--


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 22, 2008)

Could I have this Trans'd and Resized please?


----------



## fraj (Dec 23, 2008)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and Resized please?



​


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 23, 2008)

Thanks fraj just gotta spread ^^

Wait your sealed never mind


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 23, 2008)




----------



## fraj (Dec 24, 2008)

*Tutorial list*

Now this was random
Now this was random
Now this was random


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 25, 2008)

Could I have this Trans'd and resized please? Also keep the writing.


Could I have both the Resized and Non-Resized pics please?


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 25, 2008)

^ it's hard to render that, the lines are jagged... :/


*@St. Jimmy:* you want a slide show avy but what about the sig?? what do you want done to it?

here's the avy for now:


----------



## Kelsey (Dec 26, 2008)

Ohh oki dokes no problem ^^


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2008)

Hey snow we have Tsutaebanashi to help us out around here.


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 27, 2008)

Thanks for the introduction frajosg! 

Hopefully I can do some good in this joint. XP


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 27, 2008)

Transparency and resize for the sig (just the drawing on the left side), avy with their faces, please.


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 27, 2008)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency and resize for the sig (just the drawing on the left side), avy with their faces, please.



If you need any changes let me know!


*Spoiler*: _sig_ 










*Spoiler*: _ava_ 









+ Rep appreciated. 
Enjoi!


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2008)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> If you need any changes let me know!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...



She is a senior member so she will need a 150X150 sized avy.
Ok now the next two requests will be mine and snowy's. and then you can do a request after that. you get it right ?


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 27, 2008)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> If you need any changes let me know!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _sig_
> ...



As frajosg said, could you make the avy larger? 

Thanks!


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 27, 2008)

can I get a transparency from this pic?



the avy with her face

thanks<3


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 27, 2008)

Snow Princess: Whatever Looks Good I Guess


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 27, 2008)

frajosg said:


> She is a senior member so she will need a 150X150 sized avy.




Sorry about that gabzilla







frajosg said:


> Ok now the next two requests will be mine and snowy's. and then you can do a request after that. you get it right ?



after snowy, gotcha!


----------



## gabzilla (Dec 27, 2008)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> Sorry about that gabzilla
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Don't worry about it. Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Dec 27, 2008)

I'll try Yarikos, might be a bit hard but ill do it.


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 27, 2008)

thanks fraj, I tried to make it myself, but is hard..


----------



## Hitomi (Dec 28, 2008)

welcome to the shop Tsutaebanashi 

*@St. Jimmy:* lol it's already good imo XDD the text is on a transparent background so you can use it in your sig like that.. or do you like a border with it?!


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 28, 2008)

thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Mew♥ (Dec 28, 2008)

I would like a resize of 150 x 150 and a nice black border/frame thanks!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Dec 28, 2008)

Snow Princess: I Actually Found That Pic On Wikipedia


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yariko said:


> can I get a transparency from this pic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i did this one instead of frajosg because he said I could do so.

this took me 5 hours to do, so hopefully i will get some many +reps!


Here you go Yariko;


*Spoiler*: _four different versions of the avatar_ 







just pick the one you like. 



 


*Spoiler*: _two different versions of the sig_ 






I added in the shine to make it look a little better with the gerl, and made the flying glass transparent also, just for you!






+Reps *GREATLY* Appreciated!


@ frajosg : you get Mew's request, okay?


----------



## Yαriko (Dec 29, 2008)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> i did this one instead of frajosg because he said I could do so.
> 
> this took me 5 hours to do, so hopefully i will get some many +reps!
> 
> ...



thank you, love it, credit of course<3

dont worry, i'll rep you twice since it was a hard one to do, just remind me ok?<3


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 29, 2008)

Yariko said:


> thank you, love it, credit of course<3
> 
> dont worry, i'll rep you twice since it was a hard one to do, just remind me ok?<3




your welcome and thanks for the reps! pek


----------



## Pintsize (Dec 31, 2008)

Requesting a senior sized set done with this.



As always, fancy shits appreciated if you're up to it/think it will work.


----------



## 記憶 (Dec 31, 2008)

i guess i will get mew's and pintsize's request.

frajosg and snow princess: PM me if you would like me to wait and which ones to wait on. otherwise, i will get these.

im did mew's.


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 1, 2009)

Mew♥ said:


> I would like a resize of 150 x 150 and a nice black border/frame thanks!






+Rep Appreciated.


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 1, 2009)

Hrm, if you don't mind I think I'd like to wait for fraj.


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 1, 2009)

sure. i havn't seen him online for a while.. so i just did it. sorry.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Jan 1, 2009)

just an avy for this one, 125x125 or whatever is the size for non-senior members 

with black frames just like my current avy

thnx in advance


----------



## Mew♥ (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks much + rep:3


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 1, 2009)

I need a signature made of this (focus the signatur on naruto and his rasengan, also the cloak)



The maximum seize of the sig should be 450x150 (everything under that you can choose which to use)


----------



## fraj (Jan 1, 2009)

I'll take care of printsize, I normally do his anyway.


----------



## Y (dupe) (Jan 1, 2009)

Y said:


> just an avy for this one, 125x125 or whatever is the size for non-senior members
> 
> with black frames just like my current avy
> 
> thnx in advance



oh my i'm sorry i totally forgot to put the image 

guys im really sorry for double posting

aight here's my request


----------



## Kek (Jan 2, 2009)

Hey Snow, for future reference, what would be the limit of panels for those manga  slideshows?


----------



## fraj (Jan 4, 2009)

Pintsize said:


> Requesting a senior sized set done with this.
> 
> 
> 
> As always, fancy shits appreciated if you're up to it/think it will work.



There was a lot going around in the image already and I did not want to add anything to ruin it so I left it as it is. 




​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 4, 2009)

For Tuesday:

Stock:
*Spoiler*: __ 



http://i42.tinypic.com/vzerd2.png




Avy: 150 x 150 (one of Shimon, another of Yoko)

Sig: 500 x 500

Borders: Dotted

Make it colorful please, but not too girly.. add a background if possible


----------



## Pintsize (Jan 4, 2009)

Thanks again, Fraj.


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 4, 2009)

Stock: 
Signature / Avatar: Both
Size: Non-Senior Member (both), Avatar: 1) 100 x 100 - 30 KB 2) The regular
Special requests: Can you also make it transparent, no border thanks!


----------



## fraj (Jan 5, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> For Tuesday:
> 
> Stock:
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...






​


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​
> 
> ​
> 
> ​


 
Thanks, it's cool.


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 6, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Stock:
> Signature / Avatar: Both
> Size: Non-Senior Member (both), Avatar: 1) 100 x 100 - 30 KB 2) The regular
> Special requests: Can you also make it transparent, no border thanks!




*Spoiler*: _2 versions of the ava_ 











*Spoiler*: _Sig_ 











*Spoiler*: _Trans Sig_ 









Enjoi!
+Reps are appreciated.



were the heck is snow?


----------



## Beowulf (Jan 6, 2009)

Thank you but if you can, can you make the current avatar I am using 125 x 125?


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 7, 2009)

sorry about that. 



+Reps for credit please. : D


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 7, 2009)

Kek said:


> Hey Snow, for future reference, what would be the limit of panels for those manga  slideshows?


hmm.. no i don't think there's a limit but the file size will be big and it'll be hard to host it in some sites later on..


----------



## fraj (Jan 7, 2009)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> *Spoiler*: _2 versions of the ava_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Snow can post here whenever she likes, I dont force anyone to be here on time or to do a request. So dont worry about anyone around here. And dont treat it like a business lol.


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 7, 2009)

Uh, Snow, Can I Have A Border On That Pic Please


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 7, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Snow can post here whenever she likes, I dont force anyone to be here on time or to do a request. So dont worry about anyone around here. And dont treat it like a business lol.



sorry...


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 8, 2009)

YukiKaze said:


> I need a signature made of this (focus the signatur on naruto and his rasengan, also the cloak)
> 
> 
> 
> The maximum seize of the sig should be 450x150 (everything under that you can choose which to use)


with text and without:





St. Jimmy said:


> Uh, Snow, Can I Have A Border On That Pic Please


ok here you go:


----------



## Bones (Jan 8, 2009)

I'm requesting two sigs and avatar for each picture posted below. 
The text will be something how about Zaraik Kenpachi pawns the bleach universe and my username should be a added.
Size of the sig: 450 by 250


----------



## Cero (Jan 9, 2009)

Avatar Request

Stock: X
Size: 150x200

Thanks chaps


----------



## Judge Fudge (Jan 10, 2009)

I'm requesting two avatars and a sig from the character Haku-men in the website below.
The text for the sig will be something like Hero Of Legend
Size of avatars 100 by 100 (with purple border plz)
Size of the sig: 500 by 160 pixels


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 10, 2009)

^ you don't have enough post count! You must have more than 200 posts to request here!

*Bones:* lol wut!? two sigs and avatars! don't be greedy!


I'll do Cero's req, love the stock~


----------



## Kuroi Kenshi (Jan 10, 2009)

Hello ^_^

i have a request as well,see if you are able to help,thanks a lot anyway :>

Image = 

Type = Signature

Size = Default

Text = no text

Other = What i would want is for the armor of the knight in the picture to be painted black instead of white.I am not sure if it's possible,but i would give it a try anyway! ^_^

Thank you :>


----------



## Bones (Jan 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Bones:* lol wut!? two sigs and avatars! don't be greedy!



Take your time , no rush.


----------



## Ironhide (Jan 11, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 









can i get a 150 x 150 avy w/triple line border of their faces


----------



## Quagles (Jan 11, 2009)

Looking for a request from either Snow_princess if it's not a problem  or if she refuses anyone else 

Avatar:
Stock -   
Size - Whatever you prefer as long as it fits
Other - Black border

Signature: 
Stock: Same as above
Size: Not too picky as long as its big  Ill just leave it up to you
Other: I'm not really sure to be honest  you can remove the background if you like and just spiff it up or something. Doesn't really matter too much 

I probably won't be using it for another week at least or so take the time you need.


----------



## fraj (Jan 11, 2009)

*I'll do ironhide, bones and kuroi then*


----------



## YukiKaze (Jan 11, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> with text and without:
> [IM]http://i41.tinypic.com/33v0l1v.png[/IMG]
> 
> [IG]http://i43.tinypic.com/k4j7kl.png[/IMG]



Ah thats awsome, thank you


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 13, 2009)

May I have a set plz,preferably from Snow:ho
 nice Effects,and a dotted border
 Can you have Naruto whole body in the sig,and nice effects like the sig,dotted border
Thanks in advanced


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 13, 2009)

ooooo i'll do the ones directed to me in the weekend promise..


*Cero:*


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

Transparency (and resize) for the sig, avy with Lucca's face (girl with the glasses), please.


----------



## Dash (Jan 14, 2009)

Stock-
Type- sig and avy
Size- any size as long as its still in a "sig size".
Text- Von Wafer
Color- RED!!
Other-Make it sick and thanks!

Make the Avy however you want (no more than 120 x 120), maybe just crop out a bit of the sig.


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 14, 2009)

I'm back and it's due for a new UkeNaru ava and sig set. THIS TIME NON-SASUNARU!

Stock: 

Ava size: 150 x 150
Sig size: don't care!

As long as there's a simple border, do whatever you want. GO NUTS!


----------



## 記憶 (Jan 14, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency (and resize) for the sig, avy with Lucca's face (girl with the glasses), please.



got it. 


*Spoiler*: __ 









enjoi.


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 14, 2009)

Tsutaebanashi said:


> got it.
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...



Perfect  Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 15, 2009)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I'm back and it's due for a new UkeNaru ava and sig set. THIS TIME NON-SASUNARU!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Still need someone to do mine! PRETTY PLEASE!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 15, 2009)




----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2009)

Quagles said:


> Looking for a request from either Snow_princess if it's not a problem or if she refuses anyone else
> 
> Avatar:
> Stock -
> ...


 





Naruto Uzumaki said:


> May I have a set plz,preferably from Snow:ho
> nice Effects,and a dotted border
> Can you have Naruto whole body in the sig,and nice effects like the sig,dotted border
> Thanks in advanced






don't forget to credit guys<3


----------



## Kalashnikov (Jan 17, 2009)

*Avatar:*
Image here
Please remove a background leaving only the guy, and make THIS BIRD as a bg.
Size: As you please, the bigger the better.

*Sig:*
Image here
If it's possible to get rid off the blured lines the fence left, at least from the guy.
You can change a background to any you seem fit.
Text: Genki Sudo - Neo Samurai
Size: Original pictures size, but if you prefer smaller that's fine.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 17, 2009)

Dash said:


> Stock-
> Type- sig and avy
> Size- any size as long as its still in a "sig size".
> Text- Von Wafer
> ...


 




I'll do *Hitomi_No_Ryu* tomorrow.


----------



## Dash (Jan 17, 2009)

OMG thank you! It looks awesome

Cred + Rep


----------



## Naruto Uzumaki (Jan 17, 2009)

Thanks alot snow,its epic^^


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 17, 2009)

Stock - 
Type - Set
Size - Avy: Senior Members, Sig: Whatever
Text -  
Other -


----------



## Dash (Jan 18, 2009)

I hope you don't get pissed off but can you make my sig smaller? I sport this in every site I go to and most say its too big,"Max sig size is 468*140 pixels."

I know I should have said that earlier in my request, my apologies


----------



## Kelsey (Jan 18, 2009)

Could I have this Rendered and resized please?


----------



## Cair (Jan 23, 2009)

Ello. Can I get a set of this?



Sig- 446 x 256, if you can.
Avi- Senior member size.

Thanks!


----------



## fraj (Jan 25, 2009)

Give me a while, ill be done with  everything tomorrow.


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 25, 2009)

*Paramore Set*

Stock:
Avy: 150 x 150 (Hayley)
Sig: 500 x 500
Border: Normal or Dotted


----------



## Hitomi_No_Ryu (Jan 25, 2009)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> I'm back and it's due for a new UkeNaru ava and sig set. THIS TIME NON-SASUNARU!
> 
> Stock:
> 
> ...



Snowy said she can't do it! Someone please do it!


----------



## Dash (Jan 26, 2009)

Cancel mine, I got it done.


----------



## Cero (Jan 26, 2009)

Avatar Request

Stock: X
Size: 150x150
Other: Theme it yellow if you can (main color of the game) use this as reference

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 29, 2009)

Dash said:


> Cancel mine, I got it done.


I've sent the resized sig to you last week..


Cero said:


> Avatar Request
> 
> Stock: X
> Size: 150x150
> ...


----------



## Rinme (Jan 29, 2009)

Set Request


Transparency
Ava: 125x125 (Tohru)
Sig: 300x334


----------



## gabzilla (Jan 29, 2009)

Transparency for the sig, avy with Ino's face please. :3


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 29, 2009)

Is it alright if i request that Snow does mine?


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 29, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Stock -
> Type - Set
> Size - Avy: Senior Members, Sig: Whatever
> Text -
> Other -



Ahem                                .


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 30, 2009)

Hitomi_No_Ryu said:


> Snowy said she can't do it! Someone please do it!


i'm fine now so i made it for you:







*Spoiler*: _Hollow'd Heart_ 











*Spoiler*: _gabzilla_ 




--


----------



## Zack (Jan 30, 2009)

hello =)
can i get set of this?


avy 125x125 and 150x150. and a sig.

also if posible make the colors less bright and shiny


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 30, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> i'm fine now so i made it for you:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Thanks...but i would like you to have kept the color like the stock....sorry i didn't say so  No text on the sig either...


----------



## Saint_Spike (Jan 30, 2009)

What About My Set


----------



## fraj (Jan 30, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> What About My Set



What about it ?


----------



## retro (Jan 31, 2009)

Hello!!


*Spoiler*: __ 





Can I get a transperency for the sig??  





*Spoiler*: __ 





And can I get an avy with naruto's face? Please




Please and Thank you!!


----------



## Bones (Jan 31, 2009)

Bones said:


> I'm requesting two sigs and avatar for each picture posted below.
> The text will be something how about Zaraik Kenpachi pawns the bleach universe and my username should be a added.
> Size of the sig: 450 by 250



Just reminder of my earlier request.


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 31, 2009)

Hollow'd Heart said:


> Thanks...but i would like you to have kept the color like the stock....sorry i didn't say so  No text on the sig either...


fixed the colors:


----------



## Romanticide (Jan 31, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> fixed the colors:


 
Thanks!!!


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 31, 2009)

kagomehigurashi009 said:


> Hello!!
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Jan 31, 2009)

Zack said:


> hello =)
> can i get set of this?
> 
> 
> ...


--


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Jan 31, 2009)

This shop is!!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 4, 2009)

Stock - 
Type - Set
Size - Avy: Senior Member
Sig: Whatever Fits The Limits For Seniors
Text - The World Ends With You
Other - Can I Get A Slideshow Avy

Everytning Else Is Up To You

Take Your Time


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 5, 2009)

^ the thing is you request but never use ... :/


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 5, 2009)

Kalashnikov said:


> *Avatar:*
> Image here
> Please remove a background leaving only the guy, and make THIS BIRD as a bg.
> Size: As you please, the bigger the better.
> ...



What about my request? 

If my instructions are too specyfic and complicated just make the set as close to my request as you please, I'll use it anyway!


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 5, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ the thing is you request but never use ... :/



Yes I do, I promise, just do this one and Ill rep and cred, well I always cred but yeah


Please


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 5, 2009)

frajosg did mine and I totally missed your version Snow Princess >___> Sorry. *reps*



Transparency for the sig  and avy with Kiba's face (third picture), please.


----------



## fraj (Feb 5, 2009)

I got my new tablet and ill be on photoshop more. So ill take of the requests too. Thanks a lot snowy for the help.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 6, 2009)

sure thing ^^


----------



## Kuroi Kenshi (Feb 7, 2009)

Kuroi Kenshi said:


> Hello ^_^
> 
> i have a request as well,see if you are able to help,thanks a lot anyway :>
> 
> ...



Just a reminder in case you forgot \o/ ^_^


----------



## Duffy (Feb 7, 2009)

Just want a avatar made out of this......i guess u can make it about 135x135 or w/e work for you.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 7, 2009)

which ones are you going to work on fraj? coz i can do one or two..



Lelouch Vi Britannia said:


> Just want a avatar made out of this......i guess u can make it about 135x135 or w/e work for you.


who made that?? and why don't you ask them to make you an avatar?? we don't touch other gfxers work!


----------



## fraj (Feb 7, 2009)

Whichever ones you think you can do best you take them and just leave the rest for me.
thanks


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 7, 2009)

Thank you, frajosg


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 8, 2009)

frajosg said:


> Whichever ones you think you can do best you take them and just leave the rest for me.
> thanks


I’ll work on Kuroi Kenshi, Whips♥ and Bones. 

That leaves you with: 
Kalashnikov
Cair Paravel
St. Jimmy.




Rinme said:


> Set Request
> 
> 
> Transparency
> ...


That stock is bad quality, find a better one to work with.


----------



## Zack (Feb 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> --



oh you made it so shiny. i was thinking of smth dark and gloomy 


thanks anyway =)


----------



## Rinme (Feb 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> That stock is bad quality, find a better one to work with.



Is this one better?


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> I?ll work on Kuroi Kenshi, *Whips♥* and Bones.



Oh its ok Snow-chan you dont have to do mine but could I request something else in its place?

Stock: X

Just Trans'd please


----------



## fraj (Feb 8, 2009)

Ok cool ill do them snowy no problem at all.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 8, 2009)

Rinme said:


> Is this one better?


same thing but oh well, you wanted trans only right?!



Whips♥ said:


> Oh its ok Snow-chan you dont have to do mine but could I request something else in its place?
> 
> Stock: X
> 
> Just Trans'd please


the image is blocked! O.o host it in imageshack or tinypic..


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 9, 2009)

*Kuroi Kenshi:* 


*Spoiler*: _V1_ 










*Spoiler*: _V2_


----------



## Rinme (Feb 9, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> same thing but oh well, you wanted trans only right?!



Yes and sorry about that pic.


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 9, 2009)

Resize and transparency for the sig (just remove the black stuff between the panels) and... if it's not much to ask could I have one avy with each face?  If not, just do one with Kiba.

Thank you


----------



## Arishem (Feb 10, 2009)

This is a small request for another forum. 

Could you please make the white area transparent? The size is fine as is.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2009)

*Rinme:* ok, i tried to enhance the colors and i noticed that her head was cut off so i tried to complete the pic as best as i could.

*Spoiler*: __ 








*gabzilla:* i made you 3 avas from each character and one animated one with all the three in it, and removed only the black stuff between the panels in the sig as you wanted and resized it into 2 versions, pick the size you like.


*Spoiler*: _avas_ 




----

and the animated one:







*Spoiler*: _sig_ 




V1:


V2:





*Arishem:*


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 10, 2009)

Bones said:


> I'm requesting two sigs and avatar for each picture posted below.
> The text will be something how about Zaraik Kenpachi pawns the bleach universe and my username should be a added.
> Size of the sig: 450 by 250


sorry made you only one set coz i can work better with the first pic..

here's 2 versions; one with a slightly different color shade..


*Spoiler*: _V1_ 











*Spoiler*: _V2_


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 10, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Rinme:* ok, i tried to enhance the colors and i noticed that her head was cut off so i tried to complete the pic as best as i could.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



 I love you. Thank you so much!


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 10, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> the image is blocked! O.o host it in imageshack or tinypic..



Oh sorry about that 


*Spoiler*: __ 









There you go  (Could you include the blue bubble with Vocaloid in it aswell please )


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 11, 2009)

*Whips♥*


----------



## Kelsey (Feb 11, 2009)

Thanks Snow .


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 14, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig (keep the money, if possible), avy with his face, please.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 14, 2009)

here you go gabzy:


*Spoiler*: _with border_ 











*Spoiler*: _without border_


----------



## Saint_Spike (Feb 14, 2009)

Not trying to be a nag or anything but, wheres my set


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 15, 2009)

pm fraj......


----------



## fraj (Feb 15, 2009)

St. Jimmy said:


> Not trying to be a nag or anything but, wheres my set



sorry no sig for you, try another shop.


----------



## Kalashnikov (Feb 15, 2009)

Me too?


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 16, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> here you go gabzy:
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _with border_
> ...



Aw, I changed the picture >__>

Don't worry, I'll use this one and request the other one later.

Tahnk you, baby.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 16, 2009)

Could I request for an avatar?


Sorry, not a very good stock.
150x150
Do whatever looks good.

Thanks.


----------



## Juice (Feb 16, 2009)

*Stock:*


*Avatar:*

Size: 150x150

Of the girl on the left. 

Boarder: Anything you want. 

*Sig:*

Size: Resized to max member size

Affect: anything you want, just mess with it.

Text: none

Boarder: anything you want.

Please & thank you.


----------



## Kek (Feb 16, 2009)

could I get as senior slideshow avy of each character's face? I'd the like the order to go: Pink, Black, Green, Blue. 



For my sig, I'd like a manga slideshow (like the last one you did for me, Snow).

First, the first and third panels on this page. 
And the first two panels on this page. 
~~~~~~~~

Next, the last two panels on this page. 
And the one panel on this page. 
~~~~~~~~

Next, second and third panels on this page. 
The big one on this page, 
And the fourth one on this page the one that has Crona saying "Bye-bye shinigami-kun." 
~~~~~~~~

Lastly, the last panel on this page. 
And the first, third and fourth panels on this page. 
~~~~~~~~

Then have 
"Meisters. 

Aww Yeah."

I hope its easier to understand now.


----------



## Pontago (Feb 17, 2009)

Signature
Stock: 
Size: As long its its not small
Other: hardcore(?) font that says "ATTOJ"
         A purple zig-zaggy or lightning-like border 
         A background that matches the border/text

If its not too much trouble that is


----------



## gabzilla (Feb 17, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with Heero's face.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 18, 2009)

I'll start with ZigZag and Juice!


----------



## Kek (Feb 19, 2009)

Could you put a hold on my request, I have another part I want made, but need a little time to put it up.


----------



## Rinme (Feb 20, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Rinme:* ok, i tried to enhance the colors and i noticed that her head was cut off so i tried to complete the pic as best as i could.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...




Thank you!


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 21, 2009)

*Kek:* that will take a while to make.. I?m still confused to be honest by your request -__-



ZigZag said:


> Could I request for an avatar?
> 
> 
> Sorry, not a very good stock.
> ...


----


----------



## Kek (Feb 21, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kek:* that will take a while to make.. I?m still confused to be honest by your request -__-



I edited some panels out, and you don't have to do it all at once. You can do bits and pieces when you have time, it is a big request. >.>'

Its a manga slideshow sig, like the last one you did for me. With the bear and monkey.


----------



## fraj (Feb 22, 2009)

ill do kek gab and kuzu.


----------



## ZigZag (Feb 23, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ----



Thank you, but if you don't mind, I'm going to use this next week.


----------



## Hitomi (Feb 23, 2009)

^ sure and if there's anything you didn't like tell me and I'll change it coz it's just an avy


*Juice:*


----------



## Juice (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks.


----------



## Sonikku Tilt (Feb 24, 2009)

Can you make me a transparent sig out of this please:


Please resize it to a smaller size to fit the standards. 
Will reward with reps. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Judge Fudge (Feb 27, 2009)

Can anyone make me an 150 x 150 avatar out of this:

If you can remove the words from the caption as well as a dark gray border


----------



## Superior (Feb 28, 2009)

Can someone make me a 150X150 Avatar out of this with the nice quality? and get rid of the white borders? or whatever makes it look really good.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 2, 2009)

Hello!

May I please have a set (sig+ava)?

Stock:



Details: 

Sig: Any size that's allowed for sig use, though preferrably as large as what is allowed.
Avatar: Senior size. Mizore's head only, and some shoulder.

Thanks! Reps and credits after it's done


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 8, 2009)

i made this sig for i don't know who lol he probably deleted his post..


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 11, 2009)

Picture - 
Size - 420px x 140px - ish, just a sig.
Text - I want something Gaara would say, something about death maybe.
Colors - Black, red, maybe foggy if it looks good.  Maybe make two version, one with and without so I can decide.
Details - I want just his face, maybe shoulders.  Make the sig evil-like.

I'm in the market for a new sig and I like Gaara.  Not really sure what I'm looking for but maybe I'll like what I see.  Thanks...

PM me when you are done please.


----------



## Dash (Mar 12, 2009)

Stock - 
Type - both Sig and Avy
Size - 468px ? 140px
Text - The Ultimate Glue Guy
Other - I want the sig to be similar to another sig I have  I really like the effects, blenders and such on that one. 

Thanks.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 13, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ill do kek gab and kuzu.




*Spoiler*: _Request.._ 





my strange request hum avatar first. it would be kool if the avatar held the dimensions of my current avatar.. aside from that im hopping you can use all 3 images to make something crazy...

so with..150 and heigh what ever fits it best on the Avi...

 uhm i really like youre style wich is why im requesting the owner of the shop youre sick as hell!! im hopping you can take these images and just get inspired..

idk.. go nuts please..


*Spoiler*: _images.._


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 13, 2009)

I'll do Gaara of the Desert and Dash  if that's ok with you fraj!?


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 13, 2009)

[Shimasen] Nyoron 05 & Haruhi-chan 09-10 YouTube Pack

Can I get a signature and a regular (non-Senior) avatar plus a 100x100 avatar? Thank you.


----------



## fraj (Mar 15, 2009)

Superior said:


> Can someone make me a 150X150 Avatar out of this with the nice quality? and get rid of the white borders? or whatever makes it look really good.



​


----------



## fraj (Mar 15, 2009)

~Flippy said:


> Hello!
> 
> May I please have a set (sig+ava)?
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Mar 15, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Dave's Garden
> 
> Can I get a signature and a regular (non-Senior) avatar plus a 100x100 avatar? Thank you.





*who do you want an avy of ?*​


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Mar 15, 2009)

So, he defused the lighting with his body, looks like it wasn't a fatal blow.

150 by 150 avy of Pain from the bottom left hand corner if you'd be so kind, with a border.


----------



## ~Flippy (Mar 15, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thank you so much! I will use this in a few days.


----------



## Beowulf (Mar 19, 2009)

frajosg said:


> *who do you want an avy of ?*​



Murdock and the guy with the Blue Hair


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 23, 2009)

Any luck with mine?


----------



## Tendou Souji (Mar 24, 2009)

Set Request

Signature: 500x150 maximum. Try to keep it within that.

Avy: Senior size and a 100x100 version.



*Possible Text*: 
Ichiro Suzuki
Team Japan

Ichiro Suzuki
Hero

Thanks in advance.


----------



## fraj (Mar 24, 2009)

Sikh Assassin said:


> Murdock and the guy with the Blue Hair



Sure ill be done in a while



Gaara of the Desert said:


> Any luck with mine?



can you repost please



Irvine Kinneas said:


> Set Request
> 
> Signature: 500x150 maximum. Try to keep it within that.
> 
> ...



ill get this done too


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 24, 2009)

sorry for the wait ;p i've got gaara and dash done~ ;3



Gaara of the Desert said:


> Picture -
> Size - 420px x 140px - ish, just a sig.
> Text - I want something Gaara would say, something about death maybe.
> Colors - Black, red, maybe foggy if it looks good.  Maybe make two version, one with and without so I can decide.
> ...





Dash said:


> Stock -
> Type - both Sig and Avy
> Size - 468px × 140px
> Text - The Ultimate Glue Guy
> ...


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 24, 2009)

I love the sig but the words seem bland.  Do you think you could spice it up?

Like this or more specificly Kenpachi's part.


----------



## Dash (Mar 24, 2009)

No problem, it was worth the wait! The set looks sick 

I tried repping you but it keeps saying I need to spread it more -.- I'll give credit of course, I think just spamming rep to a couple of members should do the trick.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Mar 25, 2009)

.


宮本Musashi said:


> *Spoiler*: _Request.._
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 25, 2009)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> I love the sig but the words seem bland.  Do you think you could spice it up?
> 
> Like this or more specificly Kenpachi's part.


you want me to change the text (coz that's one of gaara's quotes) or the font style or what??


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Mar 25, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> you want me to change the text (coz that's one of gaara's quotes) or the font style or what??


The font please.


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 26, 2009)

Transparency for the sig (just Hinata), avy with her face, please. :3


----------



## Suigetsu (Mar 26, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (just Hinata), avy with her face, please. :3



I hope thats sasuke... cause I dont like shikamaru...
Yes! I dislike shikamaru! Hate me! chase me! Flame Me! that wont change my way of thinking.

Anyways I was wondering if I could have this blood raven's logo cutted away from the red and made into a transparent gif. I would really appreciate it.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 28, 2009)

Gaara of the Desert said:


> The font please.


ok. 

and i'll do gabz's and suigetsu's too. 


@ fraj if you've done any before i start on them let me know k.


----------



## fraj (Mar 28, 2009)

i'm doing the ones i called, the rest is for you to take


----------



## En Too See (Mar 28, 2009)

Hey gais,

I was wondering if I could get a set made preferably by Snow Princess because I really enjoy their work...

Image: (I put two for you to decide which one you think is better)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Text: (Sig).. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"En Too See"
               "Editing on Acid"



 (Ava) (Bottom right corner) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"N2C"




Border- Solid Black
Colors do not matter to me..as long as it's awesome.


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

Irvine Kinneas said:


> Set Request
> 
> Signature: 500x150 maximum. Try to keep it within that.
> 
> ...




​


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency for the sig (just Hinata), avy with her face, please. :3




​


----------



## Shirozaki (Mar 30, 2009)

[just passing by~]

HOLY SHIT SNOWY YOU'VE GOTTEN BETTER. DX
&& you too fraj. 

Could I help here? Yknow, when I have time. >_>


----------



## fraj (Mar 30, 2009)

Shirozaki said:


> [just passing by~]
> 
> HOLY SHIT SNOWY YOU'VE GOTTEN BETTER. DX
> && you too fraj.
> ...



You can do anything you want. me you snowy and chauronity can do anything here.

dont ask


----------



## gabzilla (Mar 30, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thank you <3


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 30, 2009)

Shirozaki said:


> [just passing by~]
> 
> HOLY SHIT SNOWY YOU'VE GOTTEN BETTER. DX
> && you too fraj.
> ...


OMG!! Shiro is back!!!!

missed ya a lot!!

like frajosg said; you can help anytime hun~<3


----------



## Kek (Mar 30, 2009)

not being ansy or anything, just wondering, how's my monster request comin along?


----------



## Wesker (Mar 30, 2009)

Stock - 
Type - Avatar.
Size - 125 x 125 pixels
I would like it to just have the guy and have it cropped just below the shoulders. Also you can crop off his left arm if you think it looks better.
Edit: If you don't mind please make the background black.
Edit: Sorry again but to clarify instead of right below the shoulders if you could crop it like halfway between the shoulders and the bottom of the pic.


----------



## Hitomi (Mar 31, 2009)

Kek said:


> not being ansy or anything, just wondering, how's my monster request comin along?


As I remember right fraj said he?ll do it.. try reposting maybe he forgot about it..


----------



## En Too See (Apr 1, 2009)

I am reposting this since my reply hasn't been acknowledged yet...

I was wondering if I could get a set made preferably by Snow Princess because I really enjoy their work...

Image: (I put two for you to decide which one you think is better)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Text: (Sig).. 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"En Too See"
               "Editing on Acid"



 (Ava) (Bottom right corner) 
*Spoiler*: __ 



"N2C"




Border- Solid Black
Colors do not matter to me..as long as it's awesome.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 1, 2009)

^ yeah I saw your req and i'll start on it once i finished gaara's~ 

one thing though, i can't see the second pic, can you host it in ?


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 1, 2009)

Set please. Whatever looks good is fine with me


----------



## En Too See (Apr 1, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ^ yeah I saw your req and i'll start on it once i finished gaara's~
> 
> one thing though, i can't see the second pic, can you host it in ?



Yeah. Done.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 2, 2009)

Can you remove the background around him and make it transparent for a 150x150 avatar please?


Can you make this into a signature also please?


Thanks in advance.


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 3, 2009)

.


宮本Musashi said:


> 宮本Musashi said:
> 
> 
> > *Spoiler*: _Request.._
> ...


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 3, 2009)

^ you want fraj to do this?!


*gaara:* fixed!





*En Too See:*






*I'll do Wesker and Xehanort next..*


----------



## fraj (Apr 3, 2009)

Ill take care of hisagi and mushashi.


----------



## En Too See (Apr 3, 2009)

Snow,

That is the fucking shit.

Thanks.


----------



## WarmasterCain55 (Apr 3, 2009)

Wow, I like it.  Thanks.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 3, 2009)

Can I get these 2 pics in a sig pls. Color scheme should be red and black (or if you think something else looks better, be creative ) and it should say "Grazie Paolo"


*Spoiler*: _for sig_ 








And can you make me a matching avy pwease


----------



## Tendou Souji (Apr 4, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​


Oh thanks, I didn't know it was finished.


----------



## Wesker (Apr 4, 2009)

Hey I know I requested a 125x125 avy but could I also get a 150x150 avy? I am sorry about this but I think I might be able to use an avy larger than 125x125 here soon. I will try and double rep you for the effort.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 4, 2009)

Wesker said:


> Hey I know I requested a 125x125 avy but could I also get a 150x150 avy? I am sorry about this but I think I might be able to use an avy larger than 125x125 here soon. I will try and double rep you for the effort.


 dun worry when I see someone’s post count and join date I make a 150 pix ava just in case.


----------



## Wesker (Apr 5, 2009)

Thank you very much.


----------



## The Pink Ninja (Apr 5, 2009)

A thick pink border please.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2009)

^





*Spoiler*: _Xehanort_ 






*Spoiler*: _ava_ 



--





*Spoiler*: _sig_ 



 3 different sizes..












*I'll do The_Unforgiven next.*


----------



## full_metal_ninja (Apr 5, 2009)

DragonBall Kai

I'd like a sig from 0:49 - 0:54 and an avatar from 0:23 - 0:28

Average size avatar

Sig Size: 420px x 140px - ish


Please and thank you


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2009)

^ we don't do gifs. try Heero's shop:
Hunter x One Piece


----------



## Hellion (Apr 5, 2009)

Can I get a set of the guy in the middle(White guy, black hair).


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 5, 2009)

The_Unforgiven said:


> Can I get these 2 pics in a sig pls. Color scheme should be red and black (or if you think something else looks better, be creative ) and it should say "Grazie Paolo"
> 
> 
> *Spoiler*: _for sig_
> ...


rep and credit yo!


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wow the avatar looks great, on the signature though I wanted to keep the background.

Thank you for the help though.


----------



## The_Unforgiven (Apr 6, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> rep and credit yo!



Grazie Snow


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 7, 2009)

*Request for Snow Princess*
*
Avatar*
Size: 125x125 and 150x150
Image:  (Don't include background text)

*Signature*
Size: Your choice
Image:  (Don't include background text)
Text: "Friendship" 
"Brandon Heat"

For the avatar, can you make one of Luffy (guy in straw hat) and Bon Clay (guy next to him)? Hope you have fun with it and thanks for the help.


----------



## Sephiroth (Apr 10, 2009)

Signature
Size:Big as allowed.
Border:Borderless with edges cut.
Effects:Add what ever you like to make it nice.

Orochimaru >? Jiraiya

Thanks for the help in advance.


----------



## Kek (Apr 11, 2009)

I guess my giant ass request was a dud, but its okay, I have something else more presing in mind. 

An avy of Crona's head, senior size. And a sig of the page, with a border (your choice). Could you cut off some of the white space at the top, and some off the bottom? Unless it will look weird and disproportional(sp?) if you do that. Senior size. No effects or anything.


----------



## Twilit (Apr 11, 2009)

Can anyone make me a V for Vendetta Sig/Avvy? Anything that shows the V symbol, or V himself. Whatever can look badass. And perhaps include the quote "People should not be afraid of their governments. Governments should be afraid of their people."


Will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 14, 2009)

^ add a HQ pic to your request!


i'm working on Brandon Heat's.


----------



## Gecka (Apr 14, 2009)

Trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500 signature


----------



## Sasuke (Apr 14, 2009)

Hey, I was hoping you could add similar effects to this as my current ava has, I know you did an amazing job on this one, Frajosg. 



I know the quality isn't amazing.


----------



## fraj (Apr 14, 2009)

ok ok im back from my holiday, now to get to work


----------



## Lazlow (Apr 16, 2009)

Request for frajosg

Avatar
Size: 150x150
Stock: direct link
2nd and 3rd panel from the left.

Signature
Same stock, whatever size works best.


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Aizen Sosuke said:


> Signature
> Size:Big as allowed.
> Border:Borderless with edges cut.
> Effects:Add what ever you like to make it nice.
> ...



Read her comment and get me the permission required to use the stock and then ill start work on it


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Kek said:


> I guess my giant ass request was a dud, but its okay, I have something else more presing in mind.
> 
> An avy of Crona's head, senior size. And a sig of the page, with a border (your choice). Could you cut off some of the white space at the top, and some off the bottom? Unless it will look weird and disproportional(sp?) if you do that. Senior size. No effects or anything.




​


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Trans and resize to fit into 550 by 500 signature



​


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Sasuke said:


> Hey, I was hoping you could add similar effects to this as my current ava has, I know you did an amazing job on this one, Frajosg.
> 
> 
> 
> I know the quality isn't amazing.



Effects would look crap with its natural colours so i cleaned it with a vectored outcome and i enhanced its natural colours

​


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Lazlow said:


> Request for frajosg
> 
> Avatar
> Size: 150x150
> ...




​


----------



## Gecka (Apr 18, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ​



Thanks bro.

Didn't check the thread cuz I forgot


----------



## fraj (Apr 18, 2009)

Gecka said:


> Thanks bro.
> 
> Didn't check the thread cuz I forgot



no worries i just posted it today


----------



## Hitomi (Apr 18, 2009)

Brandon Heat said:


> *Request for Snow Princess*
> *
> Avatar*
> Size: 125x125 and 150x150
> ...


----------



## T.D.A (Apr 18, 2009)

Hi could you make an avi and sig, fit for senior size out of this?


*Spoiler*: __ 



[/IMG]




Also could you take away the writing and make it clearer/sharper, and feel free to add any other effects you see fitting, to make it look good. Thanks.


----------



## Brandon Heat (Apr 18, 2009)

Thanks for the amazing work Snow Princess. It was well worth the wait.


----------



## Tuan (Apr 18, 2009)

*[signature request] *for frajosg or snow. whoever is F.R.E.E.

also can i have *125x125* and *150x150 avy *also please if you have time. ty


*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Red (Apr 18, 2009)

Set request for Frajosg

*Stock:* *Click*
*Dimensions for sig:* Around 420 width and 120 height  (But you're free to do what every yous want)
*Dimension for avy:* Senior size
*Border:* doted lines for both


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

ill take tuanie and red, you take TDA snowy 
thanks


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 19, 2009)

Could I have this Trans'd and Resized please?


Thanks .


----------



## Hellion (Apr 19, 2009)

Hellion said:


> Can I get a set of the guy in the middle(White guy, black hair).



I think mine might have gotten overlooked, sig, and avi senior sized


----------



## 宮本Musashi (Apr 19, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ill take tuanie and red, you take TDA snowy
> thanks



.. do i still get my sign or no..


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

Tuanie-sama said:


> *[signature request] *for frajosg or snow. whoever is F.R.E.E.
> 
> also can i have *125x125* and *150x150 avy *also please if you have time. ty
> 
> ...






​


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

Red said:


> Set request for Frajosg
> 
> *Stock:* *Click*
> *Dimensions for sig:* Around 420 width and 120 height  (But you're free to do what every yous want)
> ...








​


*musashi - pm me the request*


----------



## fraj (Apr 19, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Could I have this Trans'd and Resized please?
> 
> 
> Thanks .



​


----------



## Tuan (Apr 19, 2009)

Do you want to have my babies? :3 heh
looks awesome! ty
well come again ^_^


----------



## Kelsey (Apr 20, 2009)

Thank you


----------



## Hisagi (Apr 20, 2009)

Hisagi said:


> Set please. Whatever looks good is fine with me



bumping my request


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Apr 22, 2009)

Can someone make me a sig please with these two images. Color scheme should be Green and Red, or if you think something else looks better, be creative with it. Credit and Rep will be giving. 

this

this


----------



## Hitomi (May 1, 2009)

sorry guys! kinda forgot about the reqs! i'll finish T.D.A by tomorrow! >__>


----------



## deidaraXtayuya (May 1, 2009)

can you make me a sakonXino set for my sig?don't care much about specifics much.


----------



## Space Jam (May 2, 2009)

I got a request

*Type:* Sig
*Render:* 
*Size:* 350x130
Colors: Match the render or w/e looks best
*Lighting:* w/e looks best
*Text:* .ProFound. in a nice looking font
Border: w/e looks best

Basically i`m looking for something similar to my current sigs


----------



## Dash (May 2, 2009)

Can someone pm me the program you guys use? I want to try making some sigs myself.


----------



## Pontago (May 2, 2009)

Unless I missed it, I'm still waiting


----------



## Hitomi (May 2, 2009)

*Hisagi:*






*Dash:* we use photoshop, buy it or download it...>__>

*Kuzu:* re-post your req!

*T.D.A:* i have yours done but it's in my laptop, i'll post it later.


----------



## Pontago (May 3, 2009)

Alright, I'll give it another try.



Kuzu-ryūsen said:


> Signature
> Stock:
> Size: As long its its not small
> Other: hardcore(?) font that says "ATTOJ"
> ...


----------



## Hisagi (May 4, 2009)

Thanks pesche, much love


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

^ great<3


i'll work on Kuzu's next.


----------



## Tuan (May 4, 2009)

*Spoiler*: __ 



just wondering do you guys do .gif?


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

what kind of gif? a slide show or a video?


----------



## T.D.A (May 4, 2009)

Is mine ready yet?


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

um.. do you want me to add a background or just make it transparent?

see my current sig, do you want similar effects..  coz there's no editing once it's done.


----------



## T.D.A (May 4, 2009)

hmm I'll have some background plz.


----------



## Tuan (May 4, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> what kind of gif? a slide show or a video?



a slide


----------



## Hitomi (May 4, 2009)

*T.D.A:* OK!


*Tuanie-sama:* let's have it then!


----------



## Tuan (May 4, 2009)

slide gif please ( is that what you call it? lol ) 

orangeraccoon66

top picture first than bottom? 
and you can take out the writing in the bottom right.
resize to fit forum. but not too small.
add something special if you can, 
i.e, dotted border and little touch up on the pic etc. 

ty very much :]


----------



## fraj (May 5, 2009)

which ones you doing snowy ? ill take the rest.


----------



## Morphine (May 5, 2009)

Set with this picture? Avy 150 x 150. Sig: senior size. Effects and borders - up to you. Credit and Rep. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Hitomi (May 5, 2009)

frajosg said:


> which ones you doing snowy ? ill take the rest.


*I'm doing:* 

T.D.A
Kuzu-ryūsen (changed name to Pontago)
.ProFound. 



*Free requests are:*

Hellion
宮本Musashi
Hellspawn28
Tuanie-sama
Morphine


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2009)

T.D.A said:


> hmm I'll have some background plz.


here's one with a background and one without, take the set you like:


*Spoiler*: _set1_ 











*Spoiler*: _set2_ 












*next:*
Pontago
.ProFound.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 8, 2009)

Any pictures of Gaara?


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2009)

do you mean you want a pic only? coz we do sigs and avatars here.


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 8, 2009)

I want avatar...


----------



## Hitomi (May 8, 2009)

here you go:


----------



## fraj (May 9, 2009)

hey snow i am moving to a new place and internet will be a problem for me for a while, i might only be able to do like sotw every week thats all, when my internet is fixed ill do the requests, if you can just make a list of things for me to do and ill do them


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2009)

sure. i'll work on them one by one and when you're on you can take whatever you see unfinished.

Add also appreciate it if you tell me which ones you wanna take.


*Pontago*







*next:*
.ProFound.


----------



## Hitomi (May 9, 2009)

*.ProFound.*







since you are busy fraj I've made *Tuanie-sama* ;]





*@Morphine:* can you host your pic in tinypic or imageshack? I can't see it. :/




...


----------



## Tuan (May 9, 2009)

lol love it. thanks! but i will use it later :] 
i'm still in love with the set you gave me. 
thanks <3


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Here you go, Snow Princess 
​


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2009)

ok here you go:


----------



## Morphine (May 10, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> ok here you go:



You rock! Can't rep you now since I repped you like yesterday for an avy that (as I found out later was taken) but I'll be sure to rep again when I can. Cred.

​


----------



## Hitomi (May 10, 2009)

lol it's ok<3


*@fraj:* are you gonna do the rest?!


----------



## Kazekage Gaara (May 10, 2009)

Thanks for the Avatar...Ill put it right now!


----------



## Red (May 10, 2009)

Set request for frajosg:
Stock:
Signature size: Anything reasonable though I'm going for something more compact and small.

Avy size; Senior size
Border: Up to you.


----------



## Quasar (May 10, 2009)

*pic:*
*size:*default
*other:*whatever will you think will look awesome


----------



## Hitomi (May 11, 2009)

^ you want all of them in the sig?!! I can only fit the first main guy! also do you want an avy with it?


----------



## Quasar (May 11, 2009)

Oh well thats ok. Yes can i get an avy also.


----------



## gabzilla (May 12, 2009)

Transparency (just remove the pink and light blue part, don't get rid of the black) and resize for the sig. Avy with Lina's face, please.


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 12, 2009)

sig and avvy please

avatar 150x150 with blue and purple dotted border, or just blue.



thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2009)

gabzilla said:


> Transparency (just remove the pink and light blue part, don't get rid of the black) and resize for the sig. Avy with Lina's face, please.



--


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2009)

Trans and Resize Please also can I have a 150x150 Avatar dotted/rounded 

Stock


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> --



That's Amelia, Lina is the red headed one XD

But it looks adorable, so this one is fine.

Thanks!


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2009)

lol XD

since i still have the render here:

--


----------



## Kelsey (May 13, 2009)

Whips♥ said:


> Trans and Resize Please also can I have a 150x150 Avatar dotted/rounded
> 
> Stock



Just reposting this because it was at a bottom of a page and incase you didnt see


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2009)

can you upload the stock in tinypic or imageshack plz, i can't see it cos it's been blocked..


----------



## Gecka (May 13, 2009)

here

make into avy plox 150 by 150


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2009)

^ blocked too! :/ 

... maybe fraj can see it.. >__>

in the mean time i'll work on Quasar and Kool-Aid.


----------



## Gecka (May 13, 2009)

Bankai countdown II

how bout noa


----------



## Hitomi (May 13, 2009)

yeah, now i can see it.


----------



## gabzilla (May 13, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> lol XD
> 
> since i still have the render here:
> 
> --



pek Thank you.


----------



## Kelsey (May 14, 2009)

Oh sorry, is this ok?


----------



## fraj (May 16, 2009)

ill be back to doing requests tuesday onwards and snow i was thinking of renaming the shop to...... NF's *best *sig and avy shop


----------



## Morphine (May 16, 2009)

Whoever turns this into a set will be forever loved. Effects of your liking. Ava 150 x 150 Rep + Cred.
​


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2009)

*Spoiler*: _Quasar_ 
















*Spoiler*: _Kool-Aid_


----------



## Kool-Aid (May 16, 2009)

awesome, thanks XD


----------



## Hitomi (May 16, 2009)

frajosg said:


> ill be back to doing requests tuesday onwards and snow i was thinking of renaming the shop to...... NF's *best *sig and avy shop


a new name would be nice!




*Spoiler*: _Whips♥_ 














*Spoiler*: _Gecka_


----------



## Gecka (May 17, 2009)

YES

GOD YES

FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU-


----------



## Kelsey (May 17, 2009)

Thanks Snow-Chan pek


----------



## fraj (May 17, 2009)

any suggestions for a new name ? or NF's best would be a bit braggy but meh


----------



## Quasar (May 17, 2009)

Awesome Thankyou


----------



## Hitomi (May 17, 2009)

^ no prob 



frajosg said:


> any suggestions for a new name ? or NF's best would be a bit braggy but meh


lol yeah but aren't we the best?!  you pick something.. I'm ok with anything really. 

btw, you wanna do Morphine?


----------



## fraj (May 18, 2009)

sure ill do anything, im getting internet tomorrow and ill be back properly on this. thanks for taking care till then


----------



## Kek (May 19, 2009)

I'd like an avy of their heads and a sig please. effects are up to you.


----------



## Sheepy (May 19, 2009)

I would like ot only have a sig.

Here you go:


----------



## Hitomi (May 19, 2009)

^ 




Kek

*Spoiler*: __ 














**


----------



## Kek (May 20, 2009)

thanks! it looks great!


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2009)

Red said:


> Set request for frajosg:
> Stock:
> Signature size: Anything reasonable though I'm going for something more compact and small.
> 
> ...



ill take care of this


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2009)

what about Morphine?


----------



## fraj (May 23, 2009)

wheres morphines request ?


----------



## Hitomi (May 23, 2009)

lol on the previous page!


----------



## Tomasso (May 23, 2009)

I'd like a set and an avy of the blonde chick.


*Spoiler*: __ 







Rep + Cred.


----------



## Mega Blue Balls (May 25, 2009)

Can someone please combine these images and a video to create a set for me?

I'd like for it to be humorous set (Kenpachi's Bankai)

Stock: [img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6081/kenpachi.th.jpg] 

Could you change the dialog to say BANKAI ?

[img=http://img193.imageshack.us/img193/6081/kenpachi.th.jpg] - Edit out the part with the spaceship at the end and combine this with the Kenpachi image. Sig size, as big as it can be to allow for high kb without exceeding the limit. Thanks!





Rep + cred as well


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 1, 2009)

i'll take Disko's...>__>


----------



## Morphine (Jun 1, 2009)

Snow Princess, if fraj doesn't show up soon, will you do my request? It's been more than a week.
​


----------



## Laex (Jun 1, 2009)

Set request: 



cropped at the top of the rock please, downsized for junior limitations, and other than that, do what ever. some effects would be nice, but not too over the top, i'd like to keep the peaceful look to the picture of you could. maybe a sunset look to it would be nice.


----------



## fraj (Jun 2, 2009)

ill do them hold on, i got exams going on


----------



## Aphrodite (Jun 2, 2009)

I have a request for Snow Princess... if possible could i have a set out of this picture please.


Edit:changed picture

Sig - whatever size fits
effects - whatever you see fit
text - optional but if added some nice sweet saying
border - dotted 

avie - 150x150
border - dotted 
effects - whatever you see fit
text - none

Thank you


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 3, 2009)

Snow Princess:

worlds most dangerous countries

Just an avatar of Naruto's head looking similar to the avy I'm using atm), turn the image so that Naruto's face is looking to the right. Border: like the avatar I'm using right now (link) and also the same rounded border plox.

As for effects, go crazy. I'd love to see what you'll do.

Will cred and rep.


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 7, 2009)

Transparency and resize for the sig, avy with her face, please.


----------



## Eleven (Jun 7, 2009)

Set request for frajsog:

Stock:
Style: Patterns and maybe some C4Ds. I really like the stock so don't go too over board with the style. Just focus on the three girls on the top and the text there as well, ignore the fourth chick crawling about on the bottom.

Avy Dimensions: 125 x 125
Sig Dimensions: 400X120 or somewhere around that.
Border: Dotted


----------



## Hitomi (Jun 7, 2009)

*Kenneth:*





*gabzilla:*


----------



## gabzilla (Jun 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kenneth:*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 Thanks!


----------



## Kathutet (Jun 8, 2009)

Snow Princess said:


> *Kenneth:*


 Holy shit this is awesome


----------



## Red_Blueberry (Jun 8, 2009)

Could you make 125 x 125 ava from this picture?  
Maybe Tenten's head!  

But if I get to senior member then it could be 150 x 150 ava


----------



## fraj (Jun 22, 2009)

I'm gonna be making a new thread and ill start taking new requests since this ones a bit messy and ill start from scratch again coz i was busy all along


----------



## kaspinio (Aug 10, 2009)

helloooooo lads!

i need some help. I would like to use this pic as my sign but i hate the white background.



if anyone could make it look like it has no background she/he will be much appreciated 

thx in advance


----------



## fraj (May 28, 2011)

Reopening this shop as my photoshop is up and running again, just make requests - i dont have much rules except a 200 - 300 post count, transparencies id suggest go to starr's shop but if you really need it badly then i dont mind. I'll update the opening post soon


----------



## fraj (May 28, 2011)

opening thread has been updated with latest work so post away


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2011)

I'd like an 150x150 avatar of this please



In a bunch of different borders if that's not a problem


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 28, 2011)

< Maxed sized sig of the top panel with a black border please


 < Avatar from bottom middle panel, black border

Thanks


----------



## Hitomi (May 28, 2011)

ooh fraj missed ya  

I'm not working on PS anymore (needed the break)..

_BUT_ if you ever need help you know where to find me


----------



## Gogeta (May 28, 2011)

150x150 and 125x125 avas please!


Dotted borders
Whatever effects
No text


----------



## Fay (May 28, 2011)

I would like a 150x150 avatar of this: . 
I would like for it to have a dreamy/romantic feel.


----------



## Sayaka (May 28, 2011)

set 

dotted white borders

avy on the girl and boy on the left 150x150 and 150x200

make it pretty :33

on sig "even if we drifted away we will always be friends for life ,


----------



## fraj (May 28, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'd like an 150x150 avatar of this please
> 
> 
> 
> In a bunch of different borders if that's not a problem


----------



## fraj (May 28, 2011)

Snow Princess said:


> ooh fraj missed ya
> 
> I'm not working on PS anymore (needed the break)..
> 
> _BUT_ if you ever need help you know where to find me



hi snowy !  how are you 
well you can help anytime you want, just take any request that you'd like to work with and do your magic on it


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 28, 2011)

thanks :33


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> < Maxed sized sig of the top panel with a black border please
> 
> 
> < Avatar from bottom middle panel, black border
> ...


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

Gogeta said:


> 150x150 and 125x125 avas please!
> 
> 
> Dotted borders
> ...


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

Fay said:


> I would like a 150x150 avatar of this: .
> I would like for it to have a dreamy/romantic feel.





dunno if thats dreamy or romantic enough


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 29, 2011)

Thanks brah!


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

Kagura said:


> set
> 
> dotted white borders
> 
> ...



could you tell me what font to use please, i dont really use text in the sigs i make so bad at picking the right font


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

umm small font something like colours font..


----------



## fraj (May 29, 2011)

yes/no ?


----------



## Sayaka (May 29, 2011)

yes :33

thanks :33


----------



## fraj (May 30, 2011)

no problem^
i know the text isnt good as the avatar, gotta practice more with font  and colour choosing


----------



## Fay (May 31, 2011)

frajosg said:


> dunno if thats dreamy or romantic enough



Thank you! It's very pretty=)!


----------



## fraj (Jun 1, 2011)

Fay said:


> Thank you! It's very pretty=)!



your welcome



Milkshake said:


> Set Request (transparency)
> 150x150 avatar.
> Border: white
> avy on the boy. c:
> ...



I'll do it when I get home today


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 3, 2011)

you can cancel my request, if you haven't started on it ;3


----------



## Z (Jun 3, 2011)

Avatar please. Can I have it in a bunch of borders? 



Thanks


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> you can cancel my request, if you haven't started on it ;3



oh no, i just got home today 
i just finished my exams


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 4, 2011)

oh, if you still want to do it ; it would be nice :}
i just thought you became too busy so i cancelled it


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

Milkshake said:


> oh, if you still want to do it ; it would be nice :}
> i just thought you became too busy so i cancelled it




*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Anarch (Jun 4, 2011)

set please 



Thanks.


----------



## fraj (Jun 4, 2011)

Z said:


> Avatar please. Can I have it in a bunch of borders?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks





yours will be done by tomorrow Anarch


----------



## Z (Jun 4, 2011)

Oh shit I gave a null by mistake, will get someone to rep you

Thanks though they look great


----------



## Milkshake (Jun 4, 2011)

Aww, Thanks a lot


----------



## fraj (Jun 5, 2011)

Anarch said:


> set please
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks.



sorry it took a while


----------



## Anarch (Jun 5, 2011)

frajosg said:


> sorry it took a while



its wonderful ,thanks


----------



## fraj (Jun 9, 2011)

Anarch said:


> its wonderful ,thanks



your welcome 

no more requests in the queue, taking new ones


----------



## fraj (Jul 21, 2011)

my photobucket got deleted so i apologise if anyones sig/request is missing

i will be using other hosting websites now onwards


----------



## Tuan (Jul 24, 2011)

I'm here 



*Spoiler*: _detail_ 




Site: 


the banner will be on top of where the txt is at 

banner size
*height*: around 200px - 250px
*width*: max is 963px. anything under that is fine. 

*Theme*: urban/street/graffiti/

*background color*: transparent please
*color scheme*: the background of my blog has black-ish pattern so i  was thinking bright color anything that looks good to you, i'm fine  with it. 
*Main txt/ title* : thatninjaTUAN 
*small text/quote*: " day dreaming on cloud nin9 " 

pretty much it, anything else is up to you. will rep, credit be given on site. thank you so much if you could do this request! 




*picture/logo to use: *

*Spoiler*: __


----------

